#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-21
<totimkopf> hallo almal
<odracir34> goeden morgen, is het mogelijk om een bluerayspeler te gebruiken in een linux machine
<odracir34> om bluerays af te spelen.
<RawChid> Ja
<MonkeyDust> meestal toch
<lena_> hallo
<lena_> zoek een proggie geen gimp om foto's zonder q-verlies te vergroten om deze dan af te drukken.
<lena_> heeft iemand ń suggestie
<jk> wat versta je onder "zonder q-verlies"? Als je een foto, zeg, 4 maal vergroot, zal elke pixel vergroot worden tot 4 pixels. Dat ga je wel zien natuurlijk...
<jk> of eigenlijk wordt elke pixel 16 pixels, 4x4
<lena_> dat bedoel ik met kwaliteit verlies
<lena_> dus zoek een oplossing daarvoor
<MonkeyDust>  lena_ Image Magick mogrify: http://www.smokinglinux.com/tutorials/howto-batch-image-resize-on-linux
<lena_> oke ga eens ff kijken
<melki> Goede middag allen!
<melki> zou iemand mij even kunnen helpen? ik ben nieuw hier:).
<Jeeves_> melki: Das de verkeerde vraag!
<MonkeyDust> als je een vraag stelt wel ja
<Jeeves_> De vraag is, kan iemand mij helpen met .... ik krijg namelijk ...... niet voor elkaar.
<Jeeves_> Dan kan men gewoon antwoord geven, als dat tenminste mogelijk is :)
<MonkeyDust> je moet niet vragen om iets te mogen vragen, vraag het gewoon :)
<melki> haha oke:P
<melki> ik heb dus ubuntu 10.10 en ik heb problemen met bepaalde games spelen via dit systeem.
<MonkeyDust> ...
<melki> En dan praat ik over dat het spel vast loopt, enorme fps drops, etc.
<MonkeyDust> klinkt als een probleem met de videokaart
<melki> momenteel heb ik een Nvidea 7900 T er in zitten, die zou genoeg moeten zijn dacht ik zo?
<melki> GT *
<melki> ik heb ook dual screen momenteel, ik weet niet of dat ook wel is problemen veroorzaakt met full screen games?
<melki> ik probeerde een half uurtje geleden het verschil tussen 2 schermen en 1, bij 2 schermen als alles iets blokkeriger en minder detail dan met 1 scherm.
<melki> zou het aan de driver kunnen liggen? of aan de kaart zelf? of meschien nog iets anders?
 * Jeeves_ heeft geen idee
<melki> =/
<RawChid> melki: games kunnen soms traag worden als je visuele effecten aan hebt staan
<RawChid> Dus die ff uitzetten voor je de game start kan helpen
<melki> ah oke, zal dat eventjes proberen : )
<melki> danke
<melki> het helpt inderdaad wel, maar elke keer als ik de graphix wil veranderen of in de game-menu in een potje wil, wordt het spel afgesloten.
<melki> dit kwam er uit bij terminal:
<melki> melki@MelkiPC:~$ /home/melki/HoN/hon-x86
<melki> warning: The VAD has been replaced by a hack pending a complete rewrite
<melki> Crash log saved as '/home/melki/.Heroes of Newerth/game/crash_2.0.15.0_06.log'
<melki> Segmentation fault
<melki> Segmentatiefout
<melki> melki@MelkiPC:~$
<awsome1234> Goede middag,
<awsome1234> Ik heb een probleempje met aircrack, mag ik die vraag hier dumpen?. Moet een demonstratie geven over de veiligheid van WEP maar mijn laptop fixed niet op het kanaal dat ik aangeef.
<awsome1234> Ik heb een probleempje met aircrack, mag ik die vraag hier dumpen?
<rork> Ja, vragen dumpen is zelfs de beste manier om een antwoord te krijgen, 't lijkt alleen een beetje rustig in het kanaal op het moment
<awsome1234> Zit met een probleem dat ik een demonstratie moet geven over de veiligheid van WEP en WPA alleen nu heeft na een upgrade naar ubuntu 10.10 64bit aircrack-ng het begeven. Elke channel die ik aan geeft bijv. 11 wordt aangepast naar 7 en heb geen mogelijkheid om dit te veranderen. Weet iemand raad?
<awsome1234> Ook na het zelf compilen naar de nieuwste versie reageert aircrack niet.
<awsome1234> het is etenstijd rork dus denk dat het antwoord langer duurt dan in het weekend.
<Petrie> hallo
<Petrie> heeft er iemand ercaring met het installeren van pc games op ubuntu?
<Petrie> * ervaring
<odracir34> ik heb een vraag als ik my iphoon aan de linux bak koppel, dan start hij f-spot op maar dan zie ik niet de foto;s die in mijn iphoon zitten?
<MonkeyDust> synchroniseren
<awsome1234> Mijn shortkeys ( of hoe je ze ook mag noemen ) werken niet meer als ik ctrl+alt+t doe opent er geen terminal meer maar de lock keys ctrl+alt+l werken weer wel. Ook na het opnieuw instellen werken deze nog niet.
<gerard007> avond iedereen
<gerard007> goedeavon iedereen in deze chatroom
<Oer> :-)
<Jhinta> ook weer is een goeie avond
<Oer> goeie avond Jhinta
<Jhinta> jij ook e , nog wat leuks mee gemaakt
<Oer> nee niet echt, jij ?
<Jhinta> nou echt , heb het echt leuk gehad
<Jhinta> lekker een week ziek
<Jhinta> lol
<Jhinta> lol
<Oer> ik ben de experimaental compiz frutsels te testen
<Jhinta> die kleine van me valt net om omdat ze gek deed
<Oer> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/install-compiz-experimental-plugins-in.html
<Jhinta> maar goed , was dus ziek maar morgen weer werken dus het pret is er weer van af
<Jhinta> zou gister al gaan maar ja dat ene dagje  je weet wel
<Oer> ow daś minder
<Jhinta> maar die compiz gebeuren  , tja het is leuk , maar verbruik gaat er door omhoog zit op een waardeloos batery
<Oer> jups
<Jhinta> maar Zekers mooi
<Oer> een aantal staan beschreven > http://wiki.compiz.org/OtherPlugins
<Oer> tip, save je standaard instelling even, export
<Jhinta> ik vind die netbook launcher wel mooi , wat ze in remix hebben  wel mooi , meer handig eigenlijk
<Oer> ik ben benieuwd hoe multitouch gaat werken.
<Jhinta> ? zet dat nog niet in ubuntu dan?
<Oer> touch jawel
<Oer> maar multi gestures is een stapje verder.
<Oer> scherm draaien of verkleinen met 2 vingers, e.d.
<Jhinta> maar is dat niet afhankelijk van de app?
<Jhinta> oja lees het nu  ben benieuwd
<Oer> ik heb zo'n apple plankje, werkt nog niet zoals het is.
<Jhinta> ik weet dus echt neits van appel , leuk voor de gene die het leuk vinden , en zeker niets mis mee maar mij trekt het echt niet
<Oer> of het echt nuttig is ..
<Oer> net als compiz :P
<Jhinta> tja , anderd is hethier best droog ja :D
<Jhinta> niemand die hulpt nodig heeft ofzo
<Jhinta> :P
<Oer> vast wel.
<Jhinta> bah gtst
<Oer> is dat nogsteeds ?
<Jhinta> begint net
<Oer> die soap op ned 1 is leuker.
<Jhinta> lol ik ga dus nu echt geen ruzie maken met die vriendin van me  , duivels deze uur
<Oer> ga maar de hond uitlaten :-)
<Jhinta> lol
<Jhinta> oja kan gaan roken eigenlijk
<Jhinta> zelf een roker?
<Oer> ja, maar vandaag even niet.
<gerard007> test??
<Dykam> woops, metacity gekilled :P
<Oer> iets zegt mij dat dit niet per ongeluk is.
<Dykam> jawel :P
<Dykam> verkeerde process gekilled
<Dykam> hmm, nautilus vind eht leuk te hangen op 99.99999%
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-22
<snijworst> Hoi
<snijworst> ik was hier al eerder omdat ik ubuntu niet geinstalleerd kreeg. Dat  is nu wel gelukt en wifi doet t ook
<snijworst> nu nog één vraag;k krijg de melding dat er nog 45MB vrije ruimte is terwijl alle partities nog enkele GBś over hebben. Wat is er aan de hand?
<snijworst> oer ubuntu draait incl wifi
<snijworst> bedankt iedereen die gisteren geholpen heeft
<MonkeyDust> welkom bij de ubuntu gemeenschap, snijworst
<Oer> :-)
<snijworst> :-)
<Oer> volgende stap, heb je alle multimedia invoegingen ?
<Oer> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<snijworst> ?
<snijworst> het "enige" wat nog niet lukt is met extern buroblad verbinding maken met mn pc die boven staat
<Oer> lokaal mag dat geen probleem zijn.
<snijworst> toepassingen->internet->werkplek op afstand
<Oer> je hoeft geen poort 5800/5900 te openen ..
<snijworst> waneer ik m laat zoeken vind hij alleen mn laptop waar ik nu achter zit
<snijworst> start ik mn laptop op in xp lukt t wel. het ipadres van mn pc boven weet ik...
<snijworst> radio via Symbaloo.nl doet t ook :-)
<Oer> heb je een firewall aangezet ?
<snijworst> hier of boven? Hier heb ik nix veranderd aan de instellingen
<RawChid> Je wilt met een Windows PC verbinding maken? Zo ja, gebruik je dan wel RDP
<snijworst> ik wil met ubuntulaptop verbinden met mn xp pc
<RawChid> Je kunt doe dat met met Terminal Server Client
<RawChid> Dat werkt volgens mij beter met Windows dan Bureaublad op afstand
<snijworst> SHITtheFUCK  werkt... elke dag een leermoment...
<snijworst> thanx RawChid
<RawChid> no problemo
<RawChid> Die andere is denk ik alleen voor Ubuntu.
<snijworst> jammer dat ik al weer naar mn werk moet...
<snijworst> ok
 * RawChid draait op zn werk ook Ubuntu :P
<snijworst> ik kom hier vast nog eens terug
<Oer> :-)
<RawChid> Is goed, ik ga ff een broodje worst eten.
<MonkeyDust> weer een blije mensch
<Oer> ubuntu !
<MonkeyDust> a propos, Oer , dank zij een PPA werk ik nu met vbox ose 4
<Oer> nice
<Oer> ik vind de list op http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas zeer handigjes
<MonkeyDust> de PPA stond in ubuntu-tweak
<Oer> kee, dan hebben zij dezelfde.
<Oer> ik hoop dat 4 in natty zit.
<Oer> je hebt ook de extra's ??
<MonkeyDust> neen
<MonkeyDust> niet in de lijst PPA's
<MonkeyDust> natty upgrader in vbox blijft wel voor elk package de juiste tb-layout vragen - http://imagebin.org/139254
<Oer> ik bedoel extention pack > http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/install-virtualbox-40-stable-in-ubuntu.html
<Oer> voor usb en geneuzel
<Oer> (For USB 2.0 devices, VirtualBox RDP and PXE boot for Intel cards support)
<MonkeyDust> is die extra ook voor ose?
<Oer> voor ose zie ik guest additions > https://launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/virtualbox
<Oer> dat is dus anders dan bij de oracle versie ?
<MonkeyDust> blijkbaar
<Oer> weer een leermoment :p
<MonkeyDust> weer wat slimmer
<MonkeyDust> nog even en ik versla Watson in een kwis
<Oer> nivo van spelletjes is bij u hoger, dus ik denk dat het wel lukt.
<MonkeyDust> hoera
<MonkeyDust> komt mijn lelijk gezicht dan op tv?
<Oer> hoeveel Dpi, MonkeyDust ?
<HansMahieu> installeren op een hpcompaqnx7400 genereert steeds dezelfde foutmelding:   error: out of disk. grub rescue>
<Oer> wat voor videokaart zit er in die laptop, HansMahieu ?
<HansMahieu> alleen ubuntu 10.10 draait op de hpcompaqnx7400
<HansMahieu> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950 with up to 224 MB shared system memory
<HansMahieu> ik heb begrepen dat je zelf de indeling zou moeten maken bij het installeren van ubuntu dus niet ubuntu zelf de indeling laten uitvoeren?
<Oer> nee hoor, de keuze 'gehele disk gebruiken' en zelf laten indelen is prima.
<HansMahieu> dat heb ik precies zo uitgevoerd tot vier keer toe
<Oer> wat voor HDD zit erin, Sata ?
<Oer> die videokaart zou prima moeten zijn, overigen.
<HansMahieu> samsung sata 320 GB
<Oer> *overigens
<Oer> oke, staat deze in de bios op AHCI ? een sata schijf kan ook als oude IDE ge-emuleerd worden. AHCI is native sata.
<Oer> installeren lukt wel in ide modus, maar bij boot vind hij niks, zoals jouw probleem.
<gerard007> goeden midag iedereen
<HansMahieu> AHCI kan ik niet uitlezen uit het bios
<Oer> jammer, ik hoopte dat die instelling het probleem is.
<Oer> brb
<HansMahieu> beperking van het bios voor 320 GB harddisk?
<HansMahieu> na de error: out of disk. grub rescue>   valt er niets meer te beginnen met de laptop met geen mogelijkheid krijg ik de laptop meer gestart vanaf cd rom
<HansMahieu> ik verwijder de harddisk sluit deze aan op een dell desktop computer installeer snel  windows xp en ga vrolijk verder met het installeren van ubuntu op de laptop
<HansMahieu> de laptop start dan wel op vanaf cd rom
<HansMahieu> krijg weer het ubuntu opstart scherm
<HansMahieu> in live ubuntu mode op laptop werkt overigens prima het moet dus liggen in grub2?
<HansMahieu> ga het nu weer proberen ubuntu te installeren maar dan kies ik voor bestands  formaat Ext3
<Wierd> Hoi, ik heb spotify lopende onder wine alleen hij pakt mijn verkeerde geluidskaart ik heb er namelijk 2.
<Wierd> Hoe kan ik dit goed instellen?
<Wierd> hallo
<MrChrisDruif> Wierd: werkt het overige geluid wel goed?
<MrChrisDruif> HansMahieu: Waarom de keuze voor ext3?
<MonkeyDust> Wierd: in Ubuntu kun je Ubuntu One gebruiken, bvb in Rhythmbox
<Wierd> Het geluid werkt op maar één geluidskaart
<Wierd> de ingebouwde
<Wierd> Alleen hij pakt mijn pci kaart niet
<MrChrisDruif> Wierd: Werkt het overige geluid in Ubuntu wel?
<MrChrisDruif> Dus als je bijv. via Rhythmbox of Banshee of wat dan ook geluid afspeelt?
<MonkeyDust> Wierd: http://imagebin.org/139266
<Wierd> het geluid doet het bij rythimbox alleen bij de ingebouwde geluidskaart en niet met de pci kaart.
<Wierd> ben je daar nog?
<MrChrisDruif> MonkeyDust: wat wilde je laten zien met die screen?
<MonkeyDust> dat ubuntu one vergelijkbaar is met spotify (ik heb spotify moeten zoeken met google, kende het niet)
<Wierd> Ok :P
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu one in rgythm box, bedoe ik
<MonkeyDust> gisteren potientiele werkgever aan de telefoon: hebt u facebook? ik zeg nee. hij begon te stotteren: hoe kan dat nu, wie heeft er nu geen facebook! ;)
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<HansMahieu> vooralsnog start de hpcompaqnx7400  met ubuntu 10.10 geen  ext4 formaat maar in ext3 formaat goed op ga nu alle updates installeren
<MrChrisDruif> HansMahieu: Waarom had je gekozen voor ext3?
<HansMahieu> had gelezen op het forum dat ext4 problemen geeft
<MrChrisDruif> Alleen met jou hardware HansMahieu?
<HansMahieu> samsung sata 320 GB harddisk
<HansMahieu> Geen succesvolle automatische installatie kunnen uitvoeren
<HansMahieu> handmatig op ext3 gezet lijkt wel te lukken
<karel> hello
<karel> wie is er goed met netbooks ??
<HansMahieu> tweede keer na installatie van updates succesvol opgestart :-)
<karel> wie weet hoe ik ubuntu op een usb stick moet zetten om het te laten werken ???
<karel> ??????
<HansMahieu> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieLiveUSB
<karel> thnxx :D
<awsome1234> HansMahieu: je was me net voor :-(
<awsome1234> :P
<HansMahieu> toch vreemdt dat een automatische installatie met ext4  niet helemaal lekker werkt op een hpcompaqnx7400 laptop
<HansMahieu> verder dan een: error: out of disk. grub rescue>   melding kom ik niet?
<HansMahieu> terwijl ubuntu op een desktop computer tot nu toe bij mij nooit problemen opgeleverd heeft?
<karel> en op een laptop wel dan ??
<HansMahieu> op een hpcompaqnx7400 laptop alleen maar problemen
<Oer> curieus HansMahieu , ik vind wel dezelfde bug >>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/621434
<Oer> daar staat op de disk wel XP, dus dan draaid de hdd geen AHCi
<W13sowi> Hi,m
<HansMahieu> volgens wikki laptop zou de hpcompaqnx7400 zo out of the box geen problemen mogen geven!
<Oer> juist
<W13sowi> Ik heb een probleem met ubuntu 10.10, mijn scherm knippert zo nu en dan.
<W13sowi> Iemand een oplossing?
<HansMahieu> AHCi is een verwijzing naar het bios?
<Oer> dus probeer nogmaals in de bios te kijken, naar je Sata instelling
<HansMahieu> kan ik niet vinden in het bios
<Oer> ja, dit stel je in, in je bios
<Oer> W13sowi, wanneer knippert je scherm ?
<HansMahieu> zoveel keuze instellingen heb ik niet in dit bios
<Oer> heb je al gekeken of er onder Systeem > beheer > extra stuurprogrammaś  een driver beschikbaar is ?
<W13sowi> gewoon als ik bezig ben
<W13sowi> niet bij een specifiek iets
<W13sowi> dan zie ik even een streep in het midden en knippert het wat
<W13sowi> ja al een aantal keer maar hij vind niets
<Oer> HansMahieu, je hdd eruithalen, helemaal leeg maken ( MBR )in een andere pc, en dan weer starten, zou dat helpen ?
<HansMahieu> op de hpcompaqnx7400 is alleen maar ubuntu 10.10 geïnstalleerd, een ubuntu laptop dus:-)
<Oer> curieus
<HansMahieu> harddisk inderdaad helemaal leeg gemaakt alvorens ubuntu 10.10 te hebben geïnstalleerd
<HansMahieu> AHCi   deze optie zie ik niet staan in het hpcompaqnx7400 bios de keuze is uit: Bestand - Beveiliging - Diagnose en Systeemcofiguratie
<HansMahieu> erboven staat  Computer Setup  1.36
<HansMahieu> F1 info
<Oer> dit zou dan onder systeem configuratie te vinden moeten zijn ..
<Oer> maar idd, bij een laptop heb je vaak weinig keuzes
<Oer> curieus is, dat XP geen Sata drivers onboard heeft, en dus die IDE-modus nodig heeft.
<HansMahieu> systeemconfiguratie bestaat uit:  Taal - Opstartopties - Apparaatconfiguraties - Opties voor ingebouwde apparaten en Apparaatbeveiling
<Oer> tenzij je een recovery cd hebt, of tijdens installatie op F6 drukt, voor raid/scsi/sata drivers en deze met floppy laad.
<Oer> opties ingebouwde apparaten ?
<Oer> of apparaatconfiguraties..
<Oer> het zit in de Sata controller, mogenlijk bij Raid
<HansMahieu> bij apparataatconfiguraties  staat: Native SATA-modus op Activeren
<Oer> ja
<Oer> dat is hem
<HansMahieu> staat dus goed?
<Oer> als die op native staat, is het de sata modus
<Oer> als je 'activeren' kan aanzetten, is dat je probleem geweest.
<HansMahieu> en zou ext4 gewoon moeten werken?
<Oer> nee, je moet opnieuw installeren :(
<Oer> maar dan zou het wel werken
<Oer> als je deze mode switched, dan zijn partities onbruikbaar.
<HansMahieu> ik had er een fototje van gemaakt voordat ik ubuntu ging installeren en de native sata-modus was gectiveerd?
<Oer> we zitten in de goede hoek, alleen nu uitvinden wat er misgaat.
<Oer> kun je die pic posten op http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add   ?
<HansMahieu> ben nu wel nieuwsgierig
<Oer> ik ook :-)
<HansMahieu> het zou theoretisch probleemloos moeten werken
<Oer> je kan het volgende nog doen,..
<Oer> baterij eruit, voeding afkoppelen, powerknop 10 sec inhouden, aansluiten, bios nakijken, en proberen te installeren
<HansMahieu> maar keer op keer tot vier keer geprobeerd krijg ik deze melding:  error: out of disk. grub rescue>
<Oer> dan is je hele pci+ bios geheugen gewist
<HansMahieu> het bios staat op 07/28/2006  rom bios versie F.07 op een hpcompaqnx7400
<BartHH> Hallo mensen ik heb een vraagje, is het mogelijk om met twinview je cursor op het eerste scherm te houden?
<Oer> goeie vraag, BartHH
<Oer> als je je scherm kloont, dan blijft je cursor wel in je scherm, maar dan op beiden.
<BartHH> Dat was ook mijn eerste oplossing maar eigelijk was dat niet echt een oplossing
<BartHH> op het tweede scherm wordt alleen een scherm getoont waar je met je muis niks kan, en het is enorm irritant dat je dus de hele tijd je cursor kwijt bent xD
<Oer> ik weet geen oplossing, misschien iemand die meeleest ..
<Oer> of post je vraag op het forum :-)
<Oer> ik denk dat dit onder Software & Config valt >> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/
<MrChrisDruif> What?
<Oer> je cursor met twinview in je hoofdscherm houden
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom zou je dat willen? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Wat doet Twinview eigenlijk?
<Oer> dubbel scherm gebruiken
<Oer> dus exstended bureaublad i.p.v. kloon
 * MonkeyDust probeert twinview
<BartHH> ja ik zoek nog even verder en als het dan nog niet lukt plaats ik het op het forum
<MonkeyDust> zit niet in de repos?
<BartHH> misschien iets met een hele vreemde naam
<BartHH> maar niks dat ik kan vinden
<MrChrisDruif> Doet xrander niet hetzelfde? Maar als je je bureaublad uitbreid, waarom zou je dan niet willen dat je naar die andere scherm kan met je muis?
<BartHH> omdat het tweede beelscherm aan de andere kant van de kamer staat en ik dan mijn cursor kwijt ben
<MonkeyDust> mijn 2e pc staat ook 2 kamers verderop
<MrChrisDruif> En beeldscherm dupliceren is geen optie?
<BartHH> er staat geen 2e pc, alleen een 2e beeldscherm
<BartHH> en als ik dupliceer zie ik op alletwee de schermen hetzelfde dan is het doel er een beetje vanaf
<MrChrisDruif> Wat is je doel dan met dat tweede scherm?
<BartHH> het tweede beelscherm is mijn tv
<MrChrisDruif> Ok...
<BartHH> nouja een tv
<BartHH> en er draait dus een programma op dat tweede scherm wat wat leuke dingen laat zien
<BartHH> dat werkt allemaal alleen als ik nu op de computer zit en ik beweeg mijn muis te veel naar rechts dan ben ik hem kwijt omdat hij op het andere scherm zit
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, moet gaan...help me later herinneren
<awsome1234> Goede avond, weet iemand waarom tijdens een airodump-ng sessie ik de channel niet kan wijzigen het --channel xx commando? Hij blijft zeggen fixed on channel: 7 terwijl hij naar bijv. 11 zou moeten.
<awsome1234> heb een atheros kaart in mijn laptop zitten,
<MonkeyDust> wat is airodump-ng?
<Oer> sudo gebruiken ?
<awsome1234> aircrack-ng bedoel ik is een software programma`s om draadloze verbindingen te "hacken". Of zo als ik om demonstraties te geven.
<awsome1234> maar airodump is een programma dat alle draadloose netwerken ziet met met mac en beveiligs type.
<MonkeyDust> ok, weer wat bijgeleerd, voor GPS dus
<awsome1234> Nee, voor het hacken van draadloze verbindingen ;)
<MonkeyDust> ok, weer wat bijgeleerd ;)
<Oer> auditten, heet dat officieel
<Oer> fedora stopt nu SQL ninja in de repo's, ook een handige tool, maar niet voor wifi
<awsome1234> Mag ook, iedereen noemt dat anders.
<awsome1234> sommige noemen het hacken andere weer cracken en weer andere auditten en sommige zien het als een illegaals iets terwijl het nie zo hoeft te zijn. En zal eens proberen via Sudo vanavond wat er dan gebeurt :)
<Oer> web is zo gekraakt. je gebruikt dit voor demo, awsome1234 ?
<awsome1234> Oer: sql ninja is voor sqlinjection testing?
<Oer> jups
<awsome1234> Oer: Ja, ik ben voornamelijk bezig met het voorlichten van mensen over beveiligingen op het internet waar Draadloos er een van is.
<awsome1234> Wel op een goede manier zo dat ze er ook nog wat van begrijpen dat is altijd wel handig xD
<Oer> ja tuurlijk, je laat eerst zien met aircrackNG dat een 2e laptop ofzo, connectie probeert te maken via WEP
<Oer> dan zie je alles voorbij komen :P
<Oer> dan je verhaaltje over WPA, WPA2 en varianten
<awsome1234> O.a maar ik laat mensen zonder dat ik het zie een code instellen mijn collega ziet uiteraard de code maar ik niet dan geloven ze het meestal beter dan dat er al een code in zit ;)
<awsome1234> WPA is opzicht niet moeilijk je hebt alleen een goed woordenboek nodig, het nadeel si dat het langer duurt dan WEP.
<awsome1234> en SSL dus HTTPS is ook al gekraakt en niet meer veilig.
<RawChid> Misschien moet je wat beter onderzoek doen voordat je zulke uitspraken doet
<Oer> nou, er is een cookie-probleem. maar dit kan niet 1 2 3 in een driveby gebeuren.
<awsome1234> RawChid: Via een Men In the Middle heb ik onderzocht dat je via SSLStrip alle data in paintext terug krijgt, en ik heb het gestest binnen een lab omgevinng/
<W13sowi> hi mijn clamav zecht dat zijn antivirus kernel is verouderd
<W13sowi> weet iemand hoe ik die kan updaten
<W13sowi> ?
<pity123> hoi
<awsome1234> hoi pity123
<Oer> W13sowi, ja, clamav moet je updaten via commandline
<pity123> ik ben nu Ubuntu aan het installeeren in VirtualBox D
<pity123> :D
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<W13sowi> dank u
<pity123> kan iemand mij misschien helpen? Ik zoek SiS Mirage 3 drivers voor Ubuntu
<pity123> voor mijn video kaart
<pity123> type Sis794 ofzo
<Oer> 771/671 ?
<pity123> 671
<Oer> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-sis-771671-mirage-3-video-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<Oer> howto voor 10.04, zal denk ik ook wel werken voor 10.10
<pity123> die site zocht ik! dank je
<Oer> ( aangenomen dat je geen driver ziet via Systeem > beheer > extra hardwaredrivers )
<jeffreyvm> Kleine vraag, ik wil Debian downloaden alleen als ik in deze lijst kijk http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/weekly-builds/amd64/iso-cd/ moet ik ze dan allemaal downloaden?
<Oer> ik zou de netinstall nemen, en je GDM via internet binnenhalen
<jeffreyvm> waar vind ik die?
<Oer> http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/daily-builds/daily.new/20110222-5/amd64/iso-cd/
<Oer> niet echt een ubuntu vraag, maar Debian is wel lief :P
<jeffreyvm> Ubuntu heeft mij in de steek gelaten
<Oer> uh ?
<jeffreyvm> Krijg het niet voor elkaar om normaal youtube filmpje te kijken
<jeffreyvm> in ff stotterd het of doet het niets of mag niet doorspoelen
<jeffreyvm> en in andere browsers stotterd heel de tijd
<Oer> als je dit tegenkomt op ubuntu, zal het op andere distro's niet anders zijn, ben ik bang.
<jeffreyvm> hmm ik download Debian wel alvast en kijk even of ik nohg antwoord krijg op het forum. Misschien komt er nog iemand met een oplossing
<Oer> flash 10.2 is de huidige versie. bij mij loopt alles soepeler, t.o.v. 10.1
<BartHH> jeffreyvm: gebruik adobe flash
<jeffreyvm> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/youtube-63932/new/#new
<jeffreyvm> Dat is het forum stukje
<jeffreyvm> maar het eten is klaar :)
<jeffreyvm> Maar bedank Oer voor je antwoord :)
<Oer> hmm balk gelijk rood...
<melki> is er een makkelijke mannier om windows 7 op je pc te krijgen terwijl je ubuntu er niet af hoeft te gooien of windows in ubuntu hoeft te draaien?
<BartHH> Nou krijg het nog steeds op geen manier voor elkaar. Misschien ondertussen iemand hier nieuw die het weet. Ik wil niet dat mijn muis mijn eerste scherm kan verlaten
<RawChid> JE eerste scherm?
<RawChid> JE hebt 2 monitoren naast elkaar?
<BartHH> naja niet naast elkaar, maar idd twee monitoren
<RawChid> En je wilt er maar 1 gebruiken?
<RawChid> Je kunt in je videokaart instelscherm meestal instellen dat ze beide een eigen X server moeten gebruiken ofzo.
<Oer> melki je zou je partitie kunnen verkleinen, boot dan met de live cd en gebruik gparted uit systeem menu
<Oer> je hdd mag niet in gebruik zijn, als je verkleint.
<melki> en hoe doe ik dat precies?
<Oer> ubuntu cd booten in live mode, met schijfgereedschap je partitie verkleinen ?
<Oer> dan win7 installeren op die vrije ruimte
<Oer> hoeveel, weet ik niet :P
<melki> hm i see.
<BartHH> RawChid: RawChid ubuntu kan daar volgensmij niet echt mee omgaan
<RawChid> Bij mij wel
<BartHH> RawChid: ik krijg dan op mn 2e scherm al die gnome bars enzo nogmaals en die configuratie daarvoor die komt uit het niets ofzo?
<RawChid> Dat klopt
<RawChid> Misschien kun je vertellen wat je precies wilt?
<RawChid> Enige dat ik weet is : "Ik wil niet dat mijn muis  mijn eerste scherm kan verlaten"
<Oer> met twinview idd
<BartHH> Ik heb nu twinview
<BartHH> dat werkt zoals ik wil
<BartHH> op mijn beelscherm zie ik die gnome panels enzo precies zoals het hoort
<BartHH> en op het tweede scherm zie ik enkel mijn wallpaper
<BartHH> nu heb ik een programma dat is zichtbaar op mijn tweede scherm
<BartHH> en ik gebruik de computer om te internettten op het eerste scherm
<BartHH> nu ben ik de hele tijd mijn cursor kwijt omdat die dan ergens op dat andere scherm zweeft
<BartHH> en dat zou ik liever niet hebben
<RawChid> Ah, ik denk dat je daar dan maar aan moet wennen.
<melki> ja idd, eventjes wennen, maar na een weekje of 2 ben je je muis bijna nooit meer kwijt
<RawChid> Want stel dat de cursor niet op het 2e scherm kan komen. Hoe moet je dat scherm dan besturen? Of vensters die daar op staan
<BartHH> haha nee dat is niet de oplossing
<BartHH> ik heb de cursor niet nodig op dat scherm
<BartHH> gaat allemaal vanzelf
<RawChid> Misschien kun je nog iets met Compiz Settings klooien
<BartHH> ik begrijp eigelijk van meerdere plaatsen dat het niet mogelijk is met twinview
<RawChid> Ik ben em ook welles kwijt. Maar als ik de muis dan helemaal naar rechts doe, en dan weer een stukje naar links, staat ie ongeveer recht voor me :P. Meer kan ik nu niet voor je doen.
<BartHH> maar aparte X schermen werkt echt slecht in ubuntu
<Oer> met 2 videokaarten wel.
<Oer> maar dit is nu een expanded desktop.
<BartHH> het ligt denk ik meer aan gnome die er raar mee omgaaat
<Oer> ik weet geen xorg rule om je muis pointer te beperken :(
<BartHH> maargoed ik ga even van het eten genieten
<BartHH> ik zoek zo weer verder
<Oer> eet smakenlijk :-)
<MonkeyDust> fg voor foreground is niet gekend in ubuntu of debian?
<RawChid> Ja hoor
<RawChid> En bg ook
<MonkeyDust> niet gevonden, of moet ik een bepaalde repo activeren?
<RawChid> Niet dat ik weet
<RawChid> Wat zegt ie dan als je fg intypt?
<RawChid> "no such job" toevallig?
<MonkeyDust> idd
<RawChid> Dat betekend dat er geen proces in de achtergrond is om naar voren te halen
<RawChid> ;)
<MonkeyDust> hm
<awsome1234> Goede avond,
<Oer> :-)
<awsome1234> aircrack-ng werkt eindelijk weer :D
 * awsome1234 snapt niet waarom leraaren willen gaan staken voor 1 weekje minder vrij. ( zelf werkzaam in onderwijs maar oke ;P)
<sgs1990> weet iemand hoe ik de harde schif van virual machine groter kan maken als er al een besturings systeem op staat?
<Oer> van wat voor virtual machine ?
<Oer> wubie ?
<JanC> wubie is geen virtuele machine
<sgs1990> geen idee wat wubie is
<sgs1990> ik gebruik virtualbox
<JanC> wubi bedoelt Oer
<Oer> wubi*
<sgs1990> sorry my bad,, bedoelde ook virtual box,, typte het verkeerde neer
<Oer> vdi vergroten, in 4 moet dat makkelijker zijn gemaakt.
<viezerd> is een 2-de (virtuele) harde schijf geen optie ?
<sgs1990> kan geen vdi instellingen vinden inhet programma Oer. heb je enig idee waar het staat
<Oer> gebruik je 3 of 4 ?
<sgs1990> ik gebruik 3.2.8
<sgs1990> viezerd,,, ik heb nog geen idee hoe ik die 2e hardeschijf moet koppelen, en eerlijk gezecht is de comp een bestand van 7.5 gig aan het uitpakken en is het niet echt een optie om een 2e harde schijf er bij te koppelen aangezien hij dan niet doorgaat met uitpakken
<MonkeyDust> vergroten gaat enkel als je virtuele harde schijf dynamisch is
<sgs1990> die heb ik bij de installatie wel op dynamisch gezet
<MonkeyDust> ok
<JanC> enkel tot de ingestelde grootte vziw
<MonkeyDust> een harde schijf moet niet gekoppeld worden
<MonkeyDust> na de installatie tenminste
<JanC> sgs1990: ik gok dat je je bestand van 7.5 gig later opnieuw gaat moeten uitpakken...
<MonkeyDust> een iso moet gekoppeld worden aan een harde schijf
<MonkeyDust> 7.5 gig voor vbox?
<JanC> sowieso kan je het niet "live" aanpassen
 * MonkeyDust scrollt up
<sgs1990> nee heb harde schijf van 25 gig in vbox, maar een bestand van 7.5 uitpakken
<JanC> MonkeyDust: lees backlog aub  ;)
<MonkeyDust> aha
<MonkeyDust> dat gaat met modify blah, momentje
<JanC> MonkeyDust: bij een draaiend OS de grootte van een device en de grootte van het filesystem erop aanpassen kan alleen als zowel het OS, de driver voor dat device als het file system dat ondersteunen
<JanC> en er zijn maar weinig filesystems die dat toestaan bijvoorbeeld
<JanC> en ik denk niet dat libata het toestaat
<MonkeyDust> VBoxManage modifyvdi VDINAME compact
<JanC> en qua filesystems is btrfs één v/d weinige
<MonkeyDust> hm, idd JanC , ik verwar met het 'shrinken' van een schijf
<JanC> als sgs1990 opnieuw wil beginnen met uitpakken is er geen probleem
<sgs1990> oke geen probleem
<sgs1990> hoe gaan we dan verder?
<MonkeyDust> deze machines heb ik draaien : http://imagebin.org/139320
<JanC> sgs1990: je kan simpelweg een disk toevoegen als je je VM stopt
<sgs1990> gewoon een 2e hardeschijf er bij waar het bestand daarna dan naartoe uitgepakt moet worden bedoel je?
<JanC> dat is de simpelste oplossing ja
<sgs1990> oke bedankt
<sgs1990> klinkt idd logisch:D
<sgs1990> bedankt jongens, en dan ga ik dit maar proberen
<sgs1990> fijne avond nog
<MonkeyDust> mijn machines staan op een ecterne HDD, zo ontlast ik mijn laptop :)
<MonkeyDust> x
<Oer> copieer je hem voor gebruik, of draai je ze ook de exthdd ?
<hans_> hallo
<hans_> tot nu bevalt ubuntu me al komen er af en toe wel vragen in mij op
<Oer> hallo hans_
<hans_> he heks
<hans_> hoe krijg ik nu mij thunder mail in evolution of is evotion beter
<MonkeyDust> ge kunt exporteren uit het ene programma en dan importeren in het andere
<Oer> exporteren, importeren idd
<hans_> alleen bestand voor bestand of alles te gelijk
<hans_> en welke werkt voor jullie kenners het lekkerst
<MonkeyDust> ik werk met evolution
<Oer> i.c.m. gmail werkt evolution goed.
<hans__> oeps verkeerde knop
<hans__> ik heb op deze manier mijn mail uit outlook gehaald https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wiki/MailImporteren
<hans__> kan ook zo mijn mail in evolution zetten
<Oer> ja, mooi.
<jeffrey_> Goede avond, ik heb dit probleem http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/youtube-63932/  Nu heb ik alles gedaan wat er geadviseerd is, wilt niet helpen. Nu heb ik mijn ubuntu opnieuwe geinstalleerd en als eerst gedaan wat er hierstond en nog steeds blijft het stotteren.. iemand die misschien online is een idee?
<Oer> op wat voor machine doe je dit? specs van videokaart ?
<jeffrey_> AMD 965, 8 Gb RAM, Giby moederbord, HD4380 Ati
<Oer> en welke flash versie gebruik je nu ? je kan die vinden op firefox adres about:plugins
<jeffrey_> Shockwave Flash 10.3 d162
<Oer> 10.3 ?
<jeffrey_> Ja dat is wat er staat
<jeffrey_> Shockwave Flash      Bestand: libflashplayer.so     Versie:      Shockwave Flash 10.3 d162
<Oer> ik heb Shockwave Flash 10.2 r152
<Oer> draai je de beta ubuntu Natty ofzo ?
<jeffrey_> You are using Ubuntu 10.10                 - the Maverick Meerkat -
<Oer> hoe heb je die geinstalleerd, via synaptic ?
<jeffrey_> Maar ik heb wel dit moeten doen: In dat geval moet je even de Adobe Flashplayer verwijderen via Toepassingen>>>Ubuntu Softwarecentrum en even de 64-bits Flash Player installeren, door via Bewerken>>>Softwarebronnen deze (ppa:sevenmachines/flash) bron toe te voegen, dan de pakketbronnen te herladen en vervolgende het 64-bits pakket van Flash Player te installeren
<jeffrey_> Mogelijk is de 64-bit versie 10.3?
<Oer> ik gebruik de originele flash via repo, en die werkt prima. ik draai ook 64 bit.
<jeffrey_> Oke ik heb het via software centrum verwijderd en de nieuwe geinstalleerd
<jeffrey_> Ga even mijn firefox opnieuwe opstarten
<Oer> wel je browser herstarten
<Oer> ah
<jeffrey_> Heb nu mijn firefox opnieuw opgestart
<jeffrey_> of ha dik heel mijn pc opnieuwe moeten opstarten
<Oer> nee, firefox is voldoende
<jeffrey_> Want hij doet het gewoon weer, stotteren en stukken overslaan en overnieuw spelen stukken :(
<Oer> heb je compiz effecten enabled ?
<jeffrey_> Hoe zie ik dat. Het enge wat ik heb als effect is het gene wat ik kan instellen bij mijn videokaart en dat is dat mijn vensters wat leuker bewegen
<Oer> systeem voorkeuren uiterlijk , tab effecten
<jeffrey_> Heb wel extra effect aanstaan
<Oer> probeer minimaal, of zonder
<jeffrey_> probeer nu minimaal
<jeffrey_> Geen verschil
<jeffrey_> Zowel bij geen als minimaal
<Oer> misschien zou je de closed source driver van ati kunnen proberen ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Gotiniens> jeffrey_, welke versie van flash heb je installed?
<jeffrey_> Ga er even na kijken
<jeffrey_> Maar ik heb de Catalyst Control Center van ATI al draaien of is dit wat anders
<Oer> dan heb je de ati driver al denk ik
<jeffrey_> Ja dat had ik gedaan via extra stuurprog.
<jeffrey_> Ik kan ook geen oplossing vinden wanneer ik google na dit probleem
<Oer> gnash is uit je firefox plugins ?
<jeffrey_> Ja die staat er niet meer tussen
<Oer> kee
<hans__> ook dat is weer gelukt
<hans__> ga het steeds leuker vinden
<Oer> wees creatief en succesvol.
<jeffrey_> Ik probeer het wel weer opnieuw morgen avond. Ik gebruik Youtube heel veel dus ik schakel anders wel weer over na Windows  voor vanavond
<hans__> waarom het is mij ook gelukt
<hans__> gewoon ff doorzetten
<hans__> and your free
<erkan^> gebruikt je jouw printer al meer dan 4 jaar en werkt dat nog steeds goed?
<StraveX> das toch niet zo raar xD
<Oer> wel regelmatig een printje maken met je inktjet
<erkan^> heb soms een probleem met de scanner (ik heb all-in-one) en ik wil graag goede en goedkope printer + scanner, en meeste geschikt voor de linux-ondersteuning, Oer
<Oer> neem ene HP
<Oer> perfecte ondersteuning
<erkan^> ik heb hier HP
<erkan^> HP OfficeJet 6310 All-in-One
<Oer> wat voor probleem heb  je met je scanner ?
<erkan^> zag net dat werkt nu goed
<erkan^> de scanner liep vast
<Kebabfish> Ik heb hier een canon mp 150(ofzo) en een hp huppelepup nogwat staan. De hp werkt beter
<erkan^> mijn printer is erg oud, die heb ik 4 jaar geleden gekocht
<erkan^> en ik heb die ook heel veel gebruikt
<Oer> canon is bekend, om zijn terughoudendheid :(
<MrChrisDruif> Kebabfish: HP levert drivers voor Linux :)
<Oer> samsung lazerprintertje
<Oer> mama heeft een hp lazer
<erkan^> digitale camera van canon is prima
<MrChrisDruif> Aha...joy, netsplit <_<"
<erkan^> netsplit = griep toch? (-:
<Oer> ja, enorm veel ddos attackjes
<erkan^> ddos ?
<erkan^> Distributed Denial of Service ?
<gerard007> goedeavon mensen
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-23
<Wilco_> goedemorgen
<Wilco_> zo te zien is nog niet iedereen wakker. ik kom later op de dag nog wel eens langs :)
<Ultraware> Hello :)
<Ultraware> I've got a VMWare Virtual Machine, but the graphics won't load properly
<bredaman24> hallo
<bredaman24> gezellig hier
<bredaman24> whheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeejjjjjjjjjjjjj
<bredaman24> ieMand praat
<MrChrisDruif> Hai bredaman24 ;)
 * Skald_9_ groet
<Skald_9_> probleempje met flash (denk ik)
<RawChid> Aha
<RawChid> Vertel...
<Skald_9_> in firefox kan ik geen filmpjes meer zien op youtube
<Skald_9_> maar wel onrechtdtreeks
<Skald_9_> en met ander browsers ook geen probleem
<erkan^> heb je mss flashblock extensie voor firefox geïnstalleerd?
<Oer> flash cookies wissen ?
<Oer> welke flash versie gebruik je nu ?
<Skald_9_> nee
<Skald_9_> 10.2.152.
<Oer> hmm ik ook, geen probleem hier.
<Skald_9_> hey het werkt ??
<Skald_9_> nochtans niks veranderd
<Oer> :-)
<Oer> het zal wel druk zijn ..
<Skald_9_> firefox liep plots wel vast
<Skald_9_> ik starte dus opnieuw op en geen probleem meer
<Skald_9_> ja enkel vreemd dat ik bv met chrome en seamonkey geen problemen had
<Oer> ik heb zowat geen problemen met FF, misschien dat de komende FF4 nog stabieler is.
<Skald_9_> ik nu ook niet meer
<RawChid> De flash-plugin wil bij mij wel eens crashen, dan moet ik FF opnieuw starten om het weer te kunnen gebruiken
<Skald_9_> flash is natuurlijk wel rommel
<RawChid> Vooral de implementatie van de drivers voor linux
<RawChid> Adobe besteedt gewoon stukken minder aandacht aan linuxdrivers (dan die voor Windows bijv. )
<Skald_9_> ja en dan nog, in windows werkt het ook niet al te best
<Oer> dat hoor ik ook veel.
<Skald_9_> http://www.dutchcowboys.nl/software/20864
<Skald_9_> Flash vs Html5 pong
<Oer> ja geinig dat pong
<RawChid> Grappig ja, Flash is duidelijk sneller bij mij ;)
<RawChid> EN in FF werkt het HTML5 gedeelte niet.
<Skald_9_> bij mij wel
 * RawChid zit nog op lucid
<Skald_9_> ik heb spijtig genoeg geen querty toetsenbord dus 't is hier lastig te spelen
<Jhinta> vraag je , hoe schrijf ik een rootfs weg naar een partietie
<Jhinta> rootfs.img
<RawChid> Ik snap je vraag niet. Maar ik weet ook niet wat rootfs is.
<RawChid> Wil je de inhoud van een .img bestand uitpakken ?
<Jhinta> ja
<Jhinta> root file system
<Jhinta> ext2 file system
<RawChid> dd if=name.img of=/dev/sda1
<RawChid> of is de partitie waar het heen moet
<RawChid> Tip, google op: "ubuntu extract img file"
<Jhinta> tnx
<MarcV> iemand actief die me kan helpen met een probleem?
<MarcV> ik heb een besmetting opgelopen op m'n win7 partitie
<MarcV> een restore naar datum is niet mogelijk
<MarcV> dus wil ik proberen alle files nieuwer dan 1 dag te verwijderen
<MarcV> welk commando kan ik gebruiken op cli vanuit linux?
<Oer> zou dat je probleem oplossen ?
<MarcV> misschien
<Oer> ik zou een live cd met laatste antivirus definities gebruiken.
<MarcV> besmetting vandaag opgelopen en gebruik windows weinig en heb weinig zin om te herinstalleren
<MarcV> is ook een optie..  zijn daar standaard boot images voor te vinden?
<Oer> ja veel
<Oer> kaspesky of avira > http://www.askvg.com/download-free-bootable-rescue-cds-from-kaspersky-bitdefender-avira-f-secure-and-others/
<MarcV> kun je iets aanraden? werk eigenlijk amper nog met windows
<MarcV> ok
<MarcV> tnx!
<Oer> succes
<MarcV> dank je! laat het nog weten :)
<Oer> bitdefender werkt ook fijn, op 'nix
<Oer> voordat je gaat scannen, zet je alles aan, natuurlijk, ADS etc
<MarcV> kan je niet volgen helaas ADS?
<MarcV> en bitdefender op *nix zie ik zo niet..  alleen online scan
<MarcV> op windows
<Oer> bitdefender heeft een ppa, om te installeren en updaten
<MarcV> dan ga ik die eerst proberen als ik m kan vinden
<Oer> op http://www.bitdefender.com/world/business/antivirus-for-unices.html je gratis licentie aanvragen, deze tutorial is oud maar komt op hetzelfde neer > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitDefender
<Oer> ze hebben zelf de repo > http://download.bitdefender.com/repos/#
<spekje> je moet toch flash iets installen om bv youtube te kunnen zien?
<MarcV> kwam deze tegen die ik gebruik: http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/2010/01/
<Oer> flash plugin non free
<spekje> ik had ding via software centrum gedaan maar youtube doet niet werken :(
<Oer> die krijg je mee met restricted extra's spekje
<Oer> youtube zijn meer klachten over, ook van win en mac
<Oer> firefox herstarten helpt soms
<spekje> had ik al eens gedaan :)
<spekje> maar krijg ook weer errors bij downloads
<spekje> updates enzo
<spekje> maar flash installt en werkt nog nie :(
<Oer> flashcookies wissen
<MarcV> bitdefender geinstalleerd en laat 'm nu de win-partitie scannen
<MarcV> bedankt oer!
<spekje> hmm werkt ook nie :(
<MarcV> nu gauw richting kunst en kitsch.. :)
<spekje> jeeeeeeeeeeej het werkt
<JanC> spekje: wat werkt?  ☺
<Oer> we zijn trots op u :-)
<spekje> hmm toch niet
<spekje> wtf
<Oer> het werk-te
<spekje> kreeg net bij iets beeld .. en nu weer an error occurred please try again later
<spekje> JanC: youtube na clean install
<spekje> ik had met driver update-en ook al problemen heb ik ook 5x moeten doen ofzo
<JanC> 32-bits of 64-bits ?
<JanC> eh, netwerk-problemen?
<spekje> 64
<spekje> JanC: met harddisk zou stuk zijn volgens ubuntu
<spekje> dus iemand heeft nieuwe gergeld zit er nu in
<spekje> dus clean install moeten doen.. blijf foutmelding over harddisk krijgen :(
<spekje> memtest zegt alles is ok
<JanC> welke foutmelding?
<spekje> dus gewoon verder gegaan drivers gedupdate.. met heel veel moeite en nu dus wer zorgen dat youtube kan kijke
<spekje> ik krijg melding dat me harddisk failure heeft
<JanC> ik bedoel welke foutmelding exact  ;)
<spekje> diskfailure is imminent ofzo iets
<JanC> SMART ?
<JanC> raar dat die nieuwe disk dat ook zou geven...
<spekje> smartstatus
<JanC> welke SMART-waarschuwing geeft die?
<spekje> diskfailure is imminent
<spekje> self assessment failing
<JanC> kijk eens met "Schijfgereedschap" welke SMART-parameter kritiek is?
<JanC> ... als die dat niet in de foutmelding zelf geeft
<spekje> zie bij attributes een failing bij reallocates sector count
<spekje> en warning bij current pending sector count
<JanC> spekje: okee, reallocates sector count betekent dat je reserve-sectoren (bijna) op zijn
<spekje> maar hoe kan dat bij clean install en nieuwe harddisk
<spekje> mijn vermoeden is dat ding wat dat moet checken gewoons tuk
<JanC> is die disk nieuw?
<spekje> ja
<spekje> harddisk is om deze reden vervangen
<JanC> die controle zit op de disk zelf
<spekje> foutmelding precies het zelfde
<hansw> geen onboard controller die stuk is?
<Oer> kan dit betekenen dat je moederboard en bios fout is ?
<spekje> hansw: ik heb geen idee
<spekje> Oer:  ikd enk dat eerder :(
<JanC> ik zou eerder denken aan een elektrisch probleem; voeding of mobo
<Oer> of brakke voeding :(
<hansw> spekje, moederbord type zoeken
<spekje> ik wil youtube eerst werkend hebben
<leoquant> systeem: beheer: users and groups: kan ik nopasswordlogin veilig verwijderen? ik login met pass...
<spekje> heb muziek nodig :P
<hansw> spekje, je hebt ook geen onboard raid controller?
<spekje> hansw: ik heb memory test laten lopen vanaf een usb opstartstick
<hansw> vermoedelijk niet bij een normale pc maar wellicht even goed om dat te checken
<spekje> is gewoon goed
<spekje> gaat om laptop
<JanC> in theorie is het natuurlijk wel mogelijk dat die nieuwe disk ook stuk is
<spekje> jup
<spekje> zeker
<spekje> maar dan zo memtest toch iets moeten aangeven?
<JanC> memtest is voor geheugen
<spekje> me harddisk is toch me geheugen?
<Oer> fsck
<JanC> memtest is voor RAM
<spekje> ah
<JanC> niet extern geheugen zoals disks
<JanC> spekje: hoe lang zit die nieuwe disk in je laptop?
<spekje> 1 dag
<JanC> als het je laptop is die je disks stuk maakt heb je pech...   :-/
<JanC> je kan die nieuwe disk wel laten vervangen natuurlijk, die moet nog onder garantie zijn?
<spekje> nu via collega gedaan die is service punt
<spekje> die kan ze gewoon aanvragen en vervangen zonder problemen :)
<spekje> ik wil me laptop niet kwijt namelijk  :P
<Oer> dŕ lijkt wel wat mis met met de laptop dus.
<JanC> spekje: als je laptop (mobo/voeding) stuk is heb je natuurlijk weinig keuze, tenzij die nog in garantie is...
<spekje> laptop is bijna 2 jaar oud
<Oer> laptops met 'luie acccu' die storingen veroorzaken :(
<JanC> je hebt minstens 2 jaar garantie
<spekje> zaak waar die gekocht is is ook failiet :(
<JanC> ugh
<spekje> modern of zo iets gekocht
<spekje> dat ding wat onder its valt
<JanC> en hoeveel jaar fabrieksgarantie heb je?
<spekje> geen idee :/ 1 jaar is dat toch altijd
<JanC> als het overgenomen is dan is de overnemer verantwoordelijk, lijkt me?
<spekje> is toch niet over genomen ?
<JanC> spekje: 1 à 3 jaar afhankelijk van fabrikant
<spekje> Alle activiteiten van Modern.nl zijn per 17 februari 2011 overgenomen door Scheer & Foppen Elektro Speciaalzaken BV. Op dit moment wordt er hard gewerkt om de webshop zo spoedig mogelijk weer te openen, zodat wij u weer van dienst kunnen zijn.
<JanC> spekje: oh, ik dacht dat je bedoelde dat "modern" het gekocht had
 * JanC kent de Nederlandse winkels niet zo erg  ☺
<JanC> spekje: misschien kan die Scheer & Foppen je helpen dan?
<spekje> doet het dan liever via collega :P
<spekje> die kan ook alles vervangen die vraagd de dingen voor me op en kan ze vervangen
<spekje> ben dan max 2 dagen kwijt
<spekje> liever dat eignelijk
<spekje> maar JanC heb je nog youtube tips?
<spekje> :P
<JanC> spekje: het punt is dat de verkoper verplicht is die laptop gratis te fixen en je collega niet  ;)
<spekje> collega doet het ook gratis :P
<JanC> harde schijven hebben meestal 2-5 jaar fabrieksgarantie, laptops niet...
<spekje> en ik heb te veel gelezen over dat je je laptop lang niet terug krijgt moet achteraan bellen ect ect
<spekje> en dat dan vaak nog steeds stuk terug komt
<JanC> en ik betwijfel of je collega je gratis een nieuwe laptop zou geven  ;)
<spekje> nee dat zeker niet
<spekje> maar wil het ff aankijken
<spekje> wil nu liever ff fixen dat alles gaat doen zoals het moet doen
<spekje> hmmm
<spekje> ik verwijder cookies het werkt
<spekje> ik klik iets andes aan het werkt niet meer
<spekje> verwijder cookies.. doe f5 en filmpje start wel weer
<spekje> iemand daar een verklaring voor? :P
<Oer> ik gebruik Namoroka/3.6.15pre
<spekje> wat is dat? :P
<Gotiniens> firefox beta
<Oer> dat is firefox uit de mozilla-daily-ppa
<spekje> ahhh
<Oer> ik zou ook over kunnen op 4, maar het werkt prima
<JanC> spekje: ik zou eerlijk gezegd aanraden dat je eerst al je hardware uittest  ;)
<spekje> JanC: ik zit gewoon weer op punt als voor vervangen harddisk
<spekje> wat moet ik nog testen
<spekje> weer geeft elke update en installatie een foutmelding dat het niet gelukt is
<spekje> er is helemaal niets veranderd
<spekje> enige wat ik heeeeeeeel vaag vind is.. dat terminal standaard wit is met zwarte tekst.. ik draai het altijd om.. dat heb ik nu niet gedaan maar hij is al wel zo
<JanC> lijkt me persoonlijk dat je die disks best ook eens op een andere PC kan testen bijvoorbeeld
<Oer> updates herstellen met apt-get install -f
<spekje> The installation or removal of a software package failed.
<spekje> en het gaat wel steeds goed
<JanC> gnome-terminal is standaard zwart-op-wit?
<spekje> witte achtgrond zwarte tekst ben ik gewend bij clean install.. draai het altijd om .. maar nu is het zoals ik wil
<Oer> dpkg --configure -a
<JanC> spekje: ik denk dat vanaf maverick of misschien lucid er een donkerpaarse achtergrond standaard is?
<JanC> (in Ubuntu, niet GNOME)
<spekje> JanC: bedoel in terminal
<spekje> JanC: ik heb altijd terminals open .. dus had net ineens van huh
<spekje> maja ff rondje halo
<spekje> kijken of dan morgen uitgeruster kan werken
<hansw> ik heb de hele dag met een oracle specialist moeten optrekken die volgens mij adhd heeft
<hansw> dus ik ben ook enigsinds uitgeput
<mark_> goeie avond allemaal
<Oer> :-)
<JanC> dank je mark_
<Kebabfish> goeieavond :)
<Kebabfish> oracle is verschrikkelijk. icm adhd lijkt me dat idd uitputtend :P
<hansw> :-)
<Gotiniens> microsoft licenties zijn anders ook geen pretje
<Kebabfish> ook hoofdpijnopwekkend
<Kebabfish> licenties in het algemeen, zodat je bepaalde programma's ineens niet meer mag gebruiken...
<Gotiniens> dat ben ik nog niet tegengekomen
<Kebabfish> op het werk zie ik het helaas regelmatig
<Gotiniens> mijn prof. carriere is ook nog niet zo lang ;)
<Kebabfish> lijkt wel offtopic hier trouwens :P,  maar mijn prof. carriere is ook nog geen jaar bezig :P
<Gotiniens> die van mij nog geen week ;)
<Kebabfish> haha
<Kebabfish> net begonnen dus :P
<Gotiniens> yep
<Gotiniens> en we zijn een Linux shop, dus wss weinig licentie hoofdbreken
<Gotiniens> al hebben we wel wat vak specifieke software met licentie
<Kebabfish> klinkt wel leuk
<Kebabfish> welke linuxshop als ik vragen mag :)
<Gotiniens> niet shop als in winkel hoor ;)
<Kebabfish> online?
<Gotiniens> nee shop wordt in het engels ook wel eens gebruikt als bedrijf
<Gotiniens> beetje zoals wij wel eens tent zeggen
<Kebabfish> ach so
<Kebabfish> ik snap het :P
<Gotiniens> ik bedoelde dus dat we in basis alles met linux doen, ook de desktops
<Kebabfish> ok
<Kebabfish> bij ons is dat nog gedeeld
<Kebabfish> windows/mac/linux op de desktops
<Kebabfish> netwerk grotendeels linux
<Kebabfish> servers e.d.
<Gotiniens> alleen linux, maar binnenkort dus een windows TS erbij voor enkele applicaties
<Kebabfish> virtualisatie geen optie?
<Gotiniens> dan moet je tientallen windows machines beheren, ipv 1
<Gotiniens> verder maakt het kwa kosten weinig uit
<Kebabfish> ok
<hansw> Gotiniens, dat maar voor kosten wel uit hoor
<hansw> gooi teveel windows op een virtualisatie laag en ze gaan per proc rekenen waar het op draait (de eigenlijke server dus)
<hansw> ook afhankelijk van het product trouwens
<hansw> zet twee dikke vm dozen neer met 8 procs met tig cores en ms sql is nog duur
<hansw> net zoals oracle overigens
<Kebabfish> gelukkig ga ik niet over de kosten, ik gebruik het spul alleen maar :P
<Gotiniens> als we het hadden gevirtualiseerd hadden we het wss op de desktops zelf gedaan
<hansw> virtualiseren is wel erg lekker trouwens
<hansw> server in snapshot mode gooien, updaten, klant laten testen, snapshot weggooien
<hansw> en anders terug
<Kebabfish> idd
<hansw> wij gebruiken het veel
<Kebabfish> ik alleen thuis :P
<Oer> geen reiskosten meer, jij kan in china zitten.
<Kebabfish> puur testen, minisystemen maken e.d.
<Gotiniens> ik gebruik het ook veel om te testen inderdaad
<Kebabfish> ik kom nog vaak oude pc' s tegen, en dan is het makkelijk al standaard scriptjes te hebben
<hansw> ik verdien er gewoon geld mee :-)
<hansw> en klanten zijn erg gerust
<Kebabfish> ik zie net dat debian+kde standaard google gadgets heeft geinstalleerd...
<Kebabfish> waarom :P
<Kebabfish> ik heb het liefst de distro zo kaal mogelijk, zonder dat ik eerst al die programma' s moet weghalen
<eksit> heyy iemand hier die me kan helpen met het mounten van een cd ?
<Oer> normaal verschijnt een cd automatisch op de desktop.
<eksit> ja
<eksit> ik heb de cd op mijn pc staan
<eksit> als .iso
<eksit> en heb die gemount in /media/iso
<eksit> maar tijdens de installatie word om cd2 gevraagt
<eksit> hoe doe ik die nu goed mounten ?
<Oer> sudo mkdir /media/<naam>
<Oer> sudo mount -o loop /pad/naar/example.img /media/<naam>
<eksit> moet ik die <naam> in media, naar de cd vernoemen?
<eksit> want als ik cd2 mount in /media/iso2 dan word hij niet herkent in de installatie
<Oer> ownee dat is voor img
<Oer> sudo mount -o loop=/dev/loop0 /path/to/example.iso /media/<naam>
<Oer> dan unmount je de 1e cd eerst ?
<eksit> laat hij niet toe, omdat hij natuurlijk aan het installeren is via die cd
<eksit> ):
<eksit> als ik doe sudo umount /media/iso
<eksit> *apparaat is bezig*
<eksit> zou het werken om de inhoud van cd1 en 2 gewoon te kopieeren naar dezelfde map op mijn pc?
<eksit> anders ben ik echt ten einde raad
<Oer> gebruik anders een tool ( GUI ) zoals gmount, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/easy-way-of-mountunmount-iso-images-in-ubuntu.html
<Oer> dan wissel je gewoon de iso
<Oer> ik  kan me voorstellen, dat de iso nog in gebruik is/lijkt door de installer, dat je deze daarom niet kan openen.
<eksit> hmmm
<eksit> zal Gmount het me wel toelaten de iso te unmounten midden in de installatie? :P
<Oer> dat is wat ik ook zoek, een -force
<Oer> listig, welk prog is het ?
<eksit> need for speed underground 2
<Oer> soms kan je de boel omzeilen door de inhoud van cd2 in de iso.1 te slepen ..
<eksit> hmmm
<eksit> inderdaad een goed idee, zal even een backup maken en het proberen
<Oer> http://www.playonlinux.com/repository/?script=623
<Oer> playonlinux heeft daar een script voor gemaakt
<Oer> wineHQ http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2846
<Oer> daar word winetricks dx9 &10 aanbevolen
<eksit> hmm ja die heb ik geinstalleerd
<eksit> nu het spel nog : p
<Oer> geen idee, ik kan het niet testen
<eksit> hehe
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-24
<eksit> ik ben nu opnieuw de installatie aan het doen, als hij om cd2 vraagt ga ik eens proberen de inhoud van 2 gewoon naar 1 te kopieren
<Oer> hopen dat de discnaam niet belangrijk is.
<eksit> ahh
<eksit> tijdens de installatie kan ik niks in die map kopieren ;_;
<Oer> playonlinux script proberen
<eksit> hoe doe ik zo een script uitvoeren?
<Oer> het begint met bash, dus je kan het starten door ./<naam>
<Oer> als ik het goed heb :P
<eksit> ahja
<eksit> nope doet m niet
<Oer> sh <naam> ?
<eksit> ik las op winehq dat als e de cd's met CDemu mount he wel lukt, zal dat eens proberen te installeren
<Oer> ehm, op script klikken, rechter muis , eigenschappen , rechten ?
<eksit> ja hij voerde uit, alleen het script werkte niet
<Oer> ow :(
<eksit> en anders moet ik ze maar op een dvd branden .. ;p
<bouwknakker> wat is hier de bedoeling of terwijl wat kan ik hier
<kebabfish_> hulp vragen bij problemen :)
<Oer> je bent in de ubuntu support irc :-)
<kebabfish_> zo jaag je ze wel weg he... :P
<Oer> ik wou net tiepen: gezien de lange wachttijden bent u direct aan de beurt.
<kebabfish_> Dat lokt ze wel :)
<kebabfish_> vraagje van mij dan. In debian KDE (weet het, geen ubuntu) zit geen package manager of zo. In de terminal kan ik niet inloggen als root. Hoe installeer ik dan uberhaupt wat :/
<Oer> hoe prober je in te loggen als root ?
<kebabfish_> sudo
<kebabfish_> bij su ken ik de commandos niet
<kebabfish_> :P
<kebabfish_> sudo apt-get install huppelepup
<kebabfish_> of met sudo -i proberen root te worden
<Oer> http://wiki.debian.org/Root
<Oer> su
<Oer> of su - om precies te zijn ? > user@host:~$ su -
<kebabfish_> ik ga eens proberen
<Oer> en root is wat anders dan je account pass. maar dat weet ge wel.
<kebabfish_> jup
<kebabfish_> in mint debian of ubuntu heb je 1 account, dus ben dit niet zo gewend
<kebabfish_> root en user
<Oer> deze keuze van ubuntu heeft voor en nadelen.
<Oer> persoonlijk verlang ik wel naar seperate root.
<kebabfish_> ik ben bezig een overstap naar debian te maken
<kebabfish_> liefst een testing ivm het rolling release achtige karakter
<kebabfish_> hoe heet die package manager in kubuntu? kpackage manager vindt hij niet...
<Oer> ehm ..
<Oer> dpkg ?
<kebabfish_> dat is al aanwezig
<Oer> dpkg -i blablabla.deb
<kebabfish_> idd
<kebabfish_> als ik de deb heb
<Oer> was de manager niet 'adept´ ?
<kebabfish_> hmm
<kebabfish_> even zoeken
<kebabfish_> helaas niet
<kebabfish_> synaptic wel, maar dan moet ik alle dependencies ook weer weghalen als ik via synaptic iets anders heb geinstalleerd...
<kebabfish_> ach ja, tis toch even uitproberen
<Oer> ik ben nooit echt met debian gestart, wel fedora
<kebabfish_> ik heb vanalles wel eens geprobeerd
<kebabfish_> maar kwam telkens terug op ubuntu
<kebabfish_> maar debian spreekt me op de 1 of andere manier toch meer aan
<Oer> berkley, jups
<Oer> maar het is voor mij een kwestie van een voorbeeld hebben. als iemand je dit even voordoet, en wat verder op weg helpt, scheelt enorm
<kebabfish_> ik heb er nu maar synpatic op staan
<leoquant> Tjibba, ping
<MarcV> hoi Oer
<MarcV> bedankt voor je hulp van gisteravond
<MarcV> heb bitdefender gebruikt en 17 stuks malware kunnen verwijderen van de win-partitie
<MarcV> :)
<wilco_> hallo allemaal
<wilco_> ik heb het volgende probleem
<Tjibba> leoquant> Tjibba, ping?
<Wilcoo> ik heb dus ubuntu geinstalleerd....en het probleem is dat ik steeds automatische word afgemeld
<Wilcoo> net als net
<Wilcoo> hallo
<Wilcoo> hoi rork
<trijntje> hoi
<Wilcoo> hoi trijntje
<trijntje> Wilcoo, lijkt me een probleem met je video kaart
<Wilcoo> ohw okee
<Wilcoo> daar had ik nog niet aan gedacht eigenlijk
<Wilcoo> maar klopt het dat ik dan gewoon terug naar het inlogvenster ga ?
<trijntje> ik denk het wel, ik zou zo snel geen andere reden weten
<trijntje> heb je al bij systeem -> beheer -> extra stuurprogramma's gekeken of er een nieuwe driver is?
<Wilcoo> okee...nu is het een nvidia kaart en ik heb als driver de aanbevolen driver
<trijntje> hmm, dat hielp dus niet :P
<Wilcoo> er is ook een versie 173
<Wilcoo> die heb ik zegmaar niet ingeschakeld
<trijntje> hmm, kan je het volgende in een terminal (ctrl + alt + t) uitvoeren?
<Wilcoo> ...ja...kom maar op :)
<trijntje> lspci -v | grep -i vga
<Wilcoo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Wilcoo> dat krijg ik dan terug
<wilcooo> srry werd er weer even uitgegooid
<wilcooo> maar ehm.. had je nog doorgekregen wat ik terugkreeg?
<trijntje> ja
<trijntje> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632592
<wilcooo> thnx...dat is snel
<trijntje> hmm, oude thread, raar dat je dan nogsteeds dat probleem hebt
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu heb je?
<wilcooo> ik heb evt. een andere kaart liggen waarbij ik geen problemen heb ervaren onder ubuntu...is het handiger die er dan in te zetten
<wilcooo> 10.10
<wilcooo> 32 bit
<trijntje> dat zou kunnen, als die kaart het wel onder ubuntu doet
<wilcooo> srry
<wilcooo> 10.04.1
<wilcooo> heb ik
<wilcooo> :)
<trijntje> Wilcoo, dan zijn er als het goed is updates naar 10.04.2, die zou ik dan eerst installeren
<wilcooo> okee
<wilcooo> dan ga ik eerst die ander kaart erin zetten en daarna uitzoeken hoe ik dat met die update moet doen.
<wilcooo> bedankt voor de tips dan kan ik weer verder puzzelen :)
<trijntje> wilcooo, je kan beter eerst update
<wilcooo> ben nogal nieuw met linux en dus ook ubuntu maar liep hier even op vast ;)
<wilcooo> ohw oke...dan doe ik het andersom :D
<trijntje> dat kan je het beste NIET in grafische modus doen als die de hele tijd vastloopt
<wilcooo> slimme tip ja
<trijntje> je kan naar een text-login gaan met ctrl+alt+f1, gebruik ctrl+alt+f7 om naar de grafische desktop terug te gaan
<wilcooo> owkee
<trijntje> als je het volgende invoert zal de pc updaten en opnieuw opstarten:
<trijntje> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update -y && sudo shutdown -r now
<trijntje> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && sudo shutdown -r now
<trijntje> sorry, de laatste moet het zijn
<wilcooo> ja ik zag het al :)
<wilcooo> ga ik dat doen
<trijntje> ok, veel succes!
<Oer> hoi MarcV , mooi dat het gelukt is.
<MarcV> :)
<MarcV> goeie scanner ook..  vond duidelijk meer dan de gratis avg die ik standaard gebruik
<Oer> heb je ook avg live gedraaaid ?
<Oer> de issue is, die hdd mag niet in gebruik zijn, om goed te scannen.
<MarcV> nope..  zal ik nog doen als ik weer in windows moet/durf te booten.. ;)
<Oer> de ADS houd de hele boel voor de gek, soms.
<MarcV> wat is ADS?
<Oer> ads = alternative data stream, een sub channel in je ntfs
<MarcV> ok..  maar als ik linux boot is die partitie toch niet actief?
<Oer> juist.
<MarcV> avg live zal vermoedelijk alleen vauit windows/IE draaien?
<MarcV> of is het een bootcd?
<Oer> nee, elke live cd heeft een eigen OS
<Oer> onafhankelijk van je windows of wat je ook draaid
<MarcV> d8 dat het een online scan was..  zal 'm nog proberen voor de zekerheid
<Oer> vaak is dit.. linux :-D
<Stef> Goede avond iedereen
<Stef> Kan iemand mij helpen? Ik heb een probleem ivm harde schijven toevoegen.
<Oer> hallo Stef
<Stef> Ik wil ubuntu als OS gaan gebruiken voor mijn zelfbouw-NAS. Tijdens de installatie zal ik mijn bestandbeheersysteem moeten kiezen, moet ik zowel voor de OS schijf, als voor mijn data harde schijven EXT4 kiezen ?
<Oer> ja, tijdens installatie kun je kiezen voor ext3 / 4 en daarna berekend ubuntu de indeling. je kan hiervan afwijken, als je een andere partitie indeling wilt.
<Oer> dus os en data komen op hetzelfde bestands systeem
<Oer> heb je meer hdd's ?
<Aegir> Is het al aan te raden om 64bits te installeren?
<Gotiniens> Aegir, cannonical raad nog steeds 32 bit aan
<Oer> Aegir, de pagina adviseerd een beginner om 32 bit te kiezen, alle software is dan beschikbaar en je hoefd je geen zorgen te maken om extra IA32-libs om toch 32 bit progjes te kunnen draaien
<Gotiniens> maar ik draai 64 bit zonder grote problemen
<Oer> ik ook.
<Oer> er zijn niet veel 32 bit progjes, waar ik IA32 libs voor nodig heb.
<Oer> hooguit een spelletje :-)
<Oer> tweetdeck is bijvoorbeeld een heel gedoe, die is alleen in 32 bit beschikbaar.
<Aegir> Ubuntu begonnen met 6.04, dus veel met het terminal venster.
<Gotiniens> ik gebruik de tweetdeck google chrome app, die is architectuur onafhankelijk
<Oer> ow geef eens een url, Gotiniens ?
<Gotiniens> Oer,  heb je chrome?
<Oer> chromium, ja
<Gotiniens> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hbdpomandigafcibbmofojjchbcdagbl
<Stef> oer, op volgende website (laatste post) staat mijn probleem helemaal beschreven http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_message/35590584#35590584
<Stef> ik heb dus 3 harde schijven 1 voor Ubuntu en 2 voor data op te zetten
<Stef> dus ik moet sowieso voor alle schijven EXT4 nemen ?
<hansw> chmod 777 /dev/hdd1 en hdd2
<hansw> en chown ze naar een groep gebruikers waar je ook alle gebruikers in stopt
<hansw> tenzij ze elkaars meuk niet mogen zien
<Gotiniens> hansw, je bedoelt vast /data/hdd1 en /data/hdd2
<hansw> uhm, idd
<hansw>  /data...
<mattijs_> heey
<Stef> die chmod, kan ik die doen als ik ben ingelogd als administrator ?
<Oer> ik snap niks van die site, Gotiniens
<Oer> ik vind nergens hoe je tweetdeck kan installeren
<Gotiniens> rechts naast de screenshot staat een install button
<erkan^> hoi heren en dames. ik heb een vraag. ik zat in de trein en ik ontving een email van forum - ubuntu nl via mijn bb.. ik probeerde die website openen, maar ik kreeg geen toegang, dus blokkeren, wat heb ik verkeerd gedaan ?:s
<erkan^> \
<Gotiniens> kan ook zijn dat jouw versie van chrome/chromium, de app store nog niet ondersteunt
<Oer> hmm ja, dat denk ik dan ook
<Gotiniens> erkan^, niks, dat is een gekend probleem op het forum
<Oer> erkan^, eerst inloggen ?
<Gotiniens> Oer, heb je wel de ppa voor chromium?
<erkan^> dat is ook mogelijk, maar ik heb http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org geopend, maar die zei dat ik heb geen recht op toegang ofzo :S Oer
<MonkeyDust> te vinden in ubuntu-tweak
<erkan^> via mijn bb
<Gotiniens> erkan^,  dat is een gekend probleem op het forum met BB
<erkan^> ja, ik snap. okee Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> de ip's van het mobiele netwerk zijn geblokkeerd
<erkan^> waarom?
<Gotiniens> ze werden misbruikt door spammers
<Gotiniens> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/forum/forum-bekijken-vanaf-blackberry/
<erkan^> precies hetzelfde bericht: Sorry gast, je bent gebanned voor het gebruik van dit forum! Vanwege je opmerkingen ben je hier niet meer welkom.
<erkan^> ik ga verder doorlezen
<erkan^> brb
<Gotiniens> erkan^, natuurlijk niet via je BB bezoeken :)
<erkan^> zo
<hansw> Stef, ja, dat kan, als root, administrator moet je zien als iets van windows
<Stef> de chmod is gelukt
<hansw> dan hebben je gebruikers al toegang, denk alleen even na over die groep
<hansw> Stef, het beste kun je dan een groep aanmaken en alle gebruikers die je daar toegang wil geven lid maken van die groep
<Stef> hansw, mag ik even privé chat doen?
<Stef> is makkelijker om wat uit te leggen
<hansw> Stef, dit is beter voor je, anderen kunnen je dan ook helpen
<Stef> ok
<Stef> het rare is, is dat de chat heel de tijd verspringt naar een wit kader
<hansw> ubuntu he, voor en door elkaar :-)
<hansw> maak eerst die groep maar aan
<hansw> groep schijven of zo
<Stef> hier thuis zijn we met 5, en iedereen krijgt hier zijn eigen persoonlijke map (op hdd2). hdd1 zal gebruikt worden voor media (films, muziek, foto's enz)
<Stef> dus het beste is 1 groep aanmaken (naam kan ik zelf kiezen)
<hansw> dat kan prima, moeten die schijven onderling leesbaar zijn voor de gebruikers?
<Stef> ik, als administrator zou graag toegang krijgen tot iedereen zijn map
<Stef> maar de rest van de familie mag alleen in zijn eigen map komen
<hansw> jij als _root_ hebt dat al
<hansw> ah, maak dan gewoon 5 mapjes aan, chown ze naar de specifieke gebruiker
<Stef> ok :)
<hansw> dus mapje jan, dan een chown jan:jan mapje van jan
<hansw> en zo voor al je gebruikers een map
<Stef> sorry dat ik het vraag, maar hoe doe je die chown ?
<hansw> als root
<hansw> cd /data
<Stef> ik ben echt een beginner in Linux, maar freenas is te beperkt voor mij.
<RawChid> Iedereen zijn eigen map, of 1 map voor de anderen?
<hansw> en dan dat chown commando
<hansw> RawChid, iedereen zijn eigen map
<RawChid> ok..
<Stef> ik ga in ieder geval eerst een clean install doen
<hansw> hoezo dat dan?
<Stef> en da ga ik samen de installatie overlopen met jullie
<RawChid> Je kunt ook /home op een andere partitie zetten... Weet niet of dat makkelijker is
<Stef> omdat ik nu van alles geprobeerd heb met de harde schijven en het is 1 warboel geworden
<hansw> of de map linken in hun home dir :-)
<Stef> ik ga even kijk even de chat beter werkt op firefox, want hier in safari krijgt ik telkens een wit venster
<RawChid> Jup, maar dan moet je die gelinkte map ook nog chown-en :P En is meer werk als je nieuwe gebruiker toevoegt :P
<stefve> oke ik ben dus stef, nu in firefox :)
<hansw> RawChid, 100 manieren, je moet ook hopen dat de umask goed staat :-)
<stefve> dus we gaan even opnieuw starten me de installatie,
<stefve> wat raden jullie aan als home servertje, ubuntu of ubuntu server
<RawChid> Hoeveel geheugen heb je erin zitten?
<Gotiniens> RawChid, 10.04.02 is ook LTS hoor
<RawChid> Ja weet ik
<Gotiniens> dat is de 10.04 met alle updates tot nu toe uitgebracht
<Gotiniens> ow zo, las het verkeerd
<stefve> het is een dual core 2,9ghz, 4gb ram
<Gotiniens> servertje 10.04 nemen inderdaad
<RawChid> Oke,
<stefve> ik wil met dit systeem volgende dingen doen: web server, file server, print server
<stefve> en ftp server
<stefve> en dat lukt allemaal (al geprobeerd op een oude pc), alleen die hardeschijven juist instellen wil maar niet lukken
<hansw> laat me raden, joomla? :=)
<stefve> voor de webserver ? o.a. ja :D maar ik volg informatica beheer, ik ken dus wel vanalles van computer
<stefve> ik heb dit systeem ook gistere nog zelf in elkaar gestoken
<stefve> het is enkel die linux waar ik niets van ken jammer genoeg. :)
<Gotiniens> met zon opleiding moet je dit toch wel kunnen imo :)
<stefve> het is wel nog middelbaar, ik leer jammer genoeg pas linux als ik ga verder studeren
<stefve> ik zit nu in mijn laatste jaar van het middelbaar.
<RawChid> stefve, mijn tip: probeer zoveel mogelijk zonder GUI te doen, en als het echt niet lukt doe je het via de GUI. Zo leer je je systeem (en linux) snel kennen
<hansw> stefve, pas wel op met joomla, het is snel zo lek als een mandje
<hansw> en idd, tip van RawChid is best goed
<stefve> bedankt hansw voor de tip :D
<RawChid> En schrijf de dingen (commando's) die je leert op in een .txt, want onthouden is vooral in het begin lastig
<stefve> Hmm
<stefve> ik ga nu even ubuntu op stick zetten
<stefve> Ik wil jullie alvast bedanken voor alle hulp en tips!
<hansw> succes met de installatie
<stefve> Bedankt. Dus tijdens de installatie kan ik het beste handmatig de partities indelen ?
<stefve> dan maak ik op de OS harde schijf 1 partitie voor ubuntu, en dan nog een andere als SWAP partitie
<RawChid> Ik zou /home op een andere schijf zetten. Daar komen automatisch de mappen van de gebruiker (waarbij de rechten dan al goed staan)
<RawChid> Dat kun je dus met handmatig indelen kiezen
<stefve> oké
<stefve> en stel dat ik nu niet van alle 5 de gebruikers een home map wil hebben, wat kan ik dan het beste doen ?
<Oer> gezamelijk 1 shared, en een eigen map, lijkt me handig
<stefve> bv /data/hdd1/gebruikers
<wilcoo> hallo
<stefve> en in de map gebruikers komen de verschillende mappen (dus voor elke gebruiker 1 map)
<RawChid> IK snap je punt niet stefve
<stefve> hmm sorry, ik ben het ook een beetje moeilijk aan het maken
<RawChid> Op Ubuntu heeft elke gebruiker een eigen "homedir" in de map /home
<RawChid> /home/stef etc
<RawChid> Dat is nou eenmaal zo, hoe je er verder gebruik van maakt is een tweede
<stefve> en die home map kan ik in eender welke map laten zetten
<stefve> bv /data/hdd2/MAP/home
<RawChid> Euh
<Gotiniens> stefve, dat mag wel, maar gewoon niet doen :P
<Gotiniens> dat maakt het voor jezelf alleen maar moeilijker
<RawChid> Je kunt dan beter op hdd2 een partitie maken, en daar /home op zetten
<RawChid> Wat Gotiniens zegt.
<RawChid> Dat soort dingen zou ik pas doen als je iets beter bent met linux :P
<stefve> ik heb schrik dat anders mijn hdd2 onoverzichtelijk gaat worden
<RawChid> Je kunt elke gebruiker een willekeurige map geven als homedir. Maar wacht daar aub ff mee. Zorg eerst voor een stabiel systeem
<wilcoo> mensen...als ik niet te bruut onderbreek...ik ben eerder vandaag geweest en toen heeft trijntje mij van tips voorzien
<wilcoo> ubuntu logt mij steeds uit
<wilcoo> trijntje gaf aan dat dit zou kunnen liggen aan mijn 3d kaart
<trijntje> yeps
<wilcoo> ik werk met ubuntu 10.10 en heb de drivers van deze nvidia geforce 8400gs grafische kaart ingesteld op de aanbevolen versie
<wilcoo> he trijntje
<wilcoo> ben druk bezig geweest met dat update verhaal...maar had toch 10.10
 * wilcoo schaamt zich even kapot
<trijntje> haha, maakt niet uit, updates zijn altijd handig om te installeren
<wilcoo> dat zowiezo :)
<wilcoo> maar vooruit...ik had nog een andere kaart liggen...die heb ik erin gezet
<wilcoo> maar als ik dan dat commando dat jij gaf uitvoer...blijft hij zeggen dat het een 8400gs is
<wilcoo> nu kan het zijn dat het toevallig een andere kaart met zelfde chipset is
<Oer> ubuntu logt steeds uit, met de screensaver na 10 minuten ?
<wilcoo> nee niet met screensaver
<wilcoo> gewoon terwijl ik bezig ben
<wilcoo> soms na 1 minuut
<wilcoo> soms na langer
<wilcoo> meestal bij het openen van nieuwe vensters...tijdens het serven etc.
<wilcoo> als ik niks doe logt hij ook niet uit zegmaar
<wilcoo> nu heb ik alleen FF open staan...en dat gaat vooralsnog goed...maar als ik bijv. een link volg dan word ik afgemeld en moet ik opnieuw aanmelden
<wilcoo> gaat soms ook heel lang goed
<trijntje> dus je hebt er een andere kaart in gedaan en dat commando zegt nogsteeds dat die nvidia er in zit?
<wilcoo> ja..probleem is dat het ook een nvidia kaart is...weet alleen niet welk type
<wilcoo> maar met dat commando blijft hij dezelfde output geven en het is (dacht ik) een andere kaart.
<wilcoo> volg je me nog of word ik nu te vaag
<trijntje> ik volg het nog, maar dat kan eigenlijk alleen als het ook echt dezelfde kaart is
<stefve> Ik zit nu in de installatie, het rare is, 2 harde schijven worden maar herkend, dus /dev/sda en /dev/sdd maar een gaat hij de naam /dev/mapper/... geven
<wilcoo> dan zal dat toeval zijn
<wilcoo> in dat geval blijf ik dus zitten met het 8400gs probleem dat ik met de vorige kaart ook had :S
<wilcoo> tot zover de makkelijke oplossing ;)
<Oer> lspci | grep -i VGA
<wilcoo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)
<Oer> ben je in je bios geweest ? staat daar de energie instellingen op ACPI 1 of 4 ?
<Oer> anders kan een mouse event dit veroorzaken idd
<Wilco_> ben ik weer
<stefve> Ik zit nu in de installatie, het rare is, 3 harde schijven worden herkend, dus /dev/sda en /dev/sdd maar de derde geeft hij de naam  /dev/mapper/...
<Oer> Wilco_, ben je in je bios geweest ? staat daar de energie instellingen op ACPI 1 of 4 ?
<Wilco_> ik opende een tabblad om het ubuntuforum af te schuimen...maar daar dacht mijn pc anders over ;)
<Oer> * S1 of S4
<Wilco_> ehm....bios..nee nog niet gedaan
<Wilco_> op welke zou hij moeten staan?
<Oer> S1 neutraal of S4.
<Wilco_> oke...ga ik even kijken...ben ik zo terug :)
<Oer> lastig uit te leggen, er zijn veel verschillende biossen
<Wilco_> heb een asus moederbord
<hansw> Wilco_, een eee toevallig?
<Wilco_> p5kpl-am epu
<Wilco_> nee
<Wilco_> is gewone desktop...
<Wilco_> maar vooruit ik duik even de bios in..ben ik zo terug...
<Wilco_> voor alsnog bedankt :D
<Oer> hopen dat dat de issue is :-)
<stefve> hoeveel gb kan ik het beste als swap gebruiken ?
<hansw> 2 keer je geheugen stefve
<Oer> swap zelf laten berekenen, vuistregel is 2x mem idd
<stefve> dus 4gb ram --> 8gb swap
<hansw> stefve, denk dat je met 2 Gb ook wel toe kunt :-)
<stefve> ok
<hansw> tenzij je joomla gehacked wordt
<Oer> ja, maar dat is weer teveel, met 4 gb kan je rustig je swap verhuizen naar een ramdisk.
<stefve> haha hans;)
<hansw> dan heb je aan 100 nog niet genoeg
<stefve> :D
<stefve> hoeveel raden jullie me aan ?
<stefve> 2gb swap ?
<hansw> 4 is wel genoeg denk ik, vermoedelijk zelden nodig
<stefve> ok
<hansw> als je bijvoorbeeld video gaat encoden op dat ding dan zul je wel meer nodig hebben
<stefve> dan zal ik niet gaan doen op dit systeem :)
<stefve> bij de swap
<stefve> moet ik kiezen voor logisch of primair ?
<stefve> en lokatie: begin of einde
<hansw> voor de swap?
<stefve> ja
<wilco_> biw
<stefve> en dezelfde vraag is ook voor de OS partitie
<hansw> drukste mountpoints in het begin
<hansw> swap dus achteraan
<stefve> ok
<wilco_> ik heb drie opties die ik kan instellen. te weten suspend mode:  S1 (POS) only / S3 only / auto
<wilco_> ACPI 2.0 support: aan of uit
<Oer> oke, S1 is oke, je kan ook auto proberen.
<wilco_> acpi apic support: aan of uit
<Oer> acpi 2.0 aan
<Oer> apic .. wat was dat ook alweer ..
<wilco_> 1. stond op auto, 2. stond uit en 3. stond ook uit
<stefve> en bij de OS partitie als aanhectpunt '/'
<wilco_> maak ik van 1. S1 (POS) only  2. aan en 3.  ??
<Oer> Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller
<Oer> zet maar aan :-)
<Oer> S1 proberen, en anders 3 auto
<wilco_> think it is for managing the interrupts on a multiprocessor system...but if you only have a single cpu enabling can improve performance.
<wilco_> was effe een qoute over api
<wilco_> c
<wilco_> okee
<Oer> jups
<wilco_> ga ik dat even doen ;) tot zow en
<wilco_> bedankt weer !
<Oer> tot zo
<stefve> Bij mijn OS partitie, moet ik daar kiezne voor '/' als aanhectpunt ?
<RawChid> is je OS ja
<stefve> ok
<RawChid>  /
<Oer> goede manual > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<stefve> bedankt
<stefve> mijn 2 data schijven
<stefve> moet ik die nu ook al formatteren enz ?
<Oer> formatteren nu is wel handig, ja.
<wilco_> biw
<wilco_> heb de instellingen aangepast...en nu maar afwachten of het wil werken ;)
<Oer> :-)
<stefve> dan kies ik voor EXT4, als aanhechtpunt /data/hdd1, en moet ik primair of logisch nemen ?
<Oer> primair is prima voor een apparte disk
<stefve> ok
 * wilco_ klikt zich het apenzuur om een stresstest na te bootsen :P
<Oer> klik maar de url wilco_  >> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Oer> stresstest ..
<stefve> en de keuze van /data/hdd1 en /data/hdd2
<stefve> is dat goed ?
<wilco_> haha bedankt
<wilco_> vooralsnog.........ben ik er nog ondanks het openen van diverse programma's, tabbladen en nu zelfs een link ;)
<wilco_> maar de tijd zal het verder moeten leren ;)
<Oer> klinkt goed, wilco_
<stefve> de keuze van /data/hdd1 en /data/hdd2
<Oer> nu zien of compiz wil gaan werken
<hansw> stefve, voor de naam? dat maakt niets uit
<stefve> nee ik bedoel als aanhechtpunt
<wilco_> compiz?
<stefve> dus bij mijn OS partitie was dit '/'
<hansw> stefve, dat maakt niet veel uit, je zit 1 diep, dat zal je minimaal zitten
<wilco_> volgens mij draait die al
<stefve> ok dan ga ik beginnen met installeren
<Oer> wilco dit kan je checken in systeem voorkeuren uiterlijk, en beheren nadat je de manager geinstalleerd hebt.
<wilco_> je bedoelt dan dat visuele effecten stukje?
<stefve> Wat is het eerste dat ik moet doen na de installatie van ubuntu ?
<Oer> jups, cubus  en effecten
<wilco__> haha...ik werd afgemeld toen ik bij uiterlijke voorkeuren klikte op het tabje
<wilco__> bij visuele effecten maar ik denk dat het net zo @ random is/was als tot nu toe
<wilco__> gelukkig heb ik er geen verstand van
<wilco__> maar het probleem is er helaas nog
<Oer> ik zit te speuren op 'random logout' maar ik vind niet veel aanwijzingen :(
<wilco__> nee zit ik ook al wat dagen op te googlen...
<wilco__> nu heb ik er natuurlijk stukken minder verstand van
<Oer> je hebt de videokaart verwisselt, dus hij zal wel geen stof happen
<wilco__> nope
<wilco__> sterker nog...ik had de hele pc geinstalleerd
<Oer> acpi zou je nu op 3 kunnen zetten, auto
<wilco__> toen is mijn voeding er mee gestopt en daardoor cpu en mb ook
<wilco__> dus die zijn beide vervangen
<Oer> zelf gedaan ?
<stefve> de installatie is klaar, zal ik nu eerst mijn gebruikers gaan toevoegen ?
<wilco__> ja
<Oer> zijn alle schroefgaten van je moederbord verbonden met zo'n metalen tonnetje met je kast ?
<wilco__> yup
<wilco__> altijd alle gaatjes vullen hé ;)
<Oer> gebruik je een wireless kaart ?
<wilco__> nee
<Oer> hmm
<wilco__> alles is onboard behalve grafische kaart
<Oer> hangt er een usb printer aan ?
<wilco__> voeding heeft een aparte aarde draad die bevestigd is aan de backplate
<Oer> of scanner ?
<wilco__> nee geen printer
<wilco__> ookniet
<Oer> als laatste, zit er een screensaver in je monitor ?
<wilco__> nee....wel in ubuntu na x tijd die leuke matrix screensaver en na een tijdje beeldscherm uitschakelen
<wilco__> althans standby
<Oer> oke, ga eens in je schermbeveiliging menu
<wilco__> is lcd hp 1740 beeldscherm
<Oer> schakel daar alles uit, en dan in energie beheer, ook alles op 'nooit' zetten
<Oer> energie beheer vind je ook in schermbeveiliging
<Oer> maar daar zal trijntje wel met je geweest zijn :(
<wilco__> staat allemaal uit
<wilco__> ehm nee zover waren we niet gekomen vanmiddag
<wilco__> toen was ik blijven hangen bij het updaten en kaarten wisselen (in de gedachte dat de andere kaart een ander type was daar de 8400GS bekend was problemen te geven bij oudere ubuntu versies)
<wilco__> helaas had ik schijnbaar twee kaarten met identieke chipsets (weer wat geleerd :))
<stefve> mijn ubuntu is nu terug opgestart
<stefve> wat is het volgende dat ik moet doen ivm gebruikers en groepen ?
<wilco__> maar het gekke vind ik (maar dat ligt ws. aan mij) dat het beeldscherm zwart word en als er dan weer beeld is (1 á 2 tellen later) ik in het loginscherm zit. alle programma's zijn als ik weer ingelogd ben afgesloten
<stefve> wat is het volgende dat ik moet doen ivm gebruikers en groepen ?
<Gotiniens> wilco__, heb je het al geprobeerd zonder de gesloten 3d driver?
<wilco__> ehm....ik denk het niet aangezien ik niet zou weten hoe dat moet
<Gotiniens> systeem->administratie->drivers
<Gotiniens> of stuurprogramma's weet niet hoe het in NL heet
<wilco__> extra stuurprogramma's
<stefve> mijn twee harde schijven in de map /data/hdd (1 en 2) zijn weer beperkt tot root toegang, moet ik deze weer op chmod 777 zetten ?
<wilco__> en dan de ingeschakelde verwijderen?
<Gotiniens> wilco__, staan daar dingen in het lijstje?
<wilco__> grafische versneld stuurprogramma van Nvidia (173)
<wilco__> grafische versneld stuurprogramma van Nvidia (versie Current)(aanbevolen)
<wilco__> en die laatste is "ingeschakeld"
<Gotiniens> ok, en welke video kaart heb je?
<wilco__> Nvidia geforce 8400GS
<wilco__> heb al een keer de 173 'ingeschakeld'
<Gotiniens> en dat hielp niks?
<wilco__> maar dat hielp niet, heb hem toen terug gezet op de current versie
<Gotiniens> schakel ze nu eens allebei uit
<stefve> de chmod heb ik nu gedaan
<Oer> stefve, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto > jij bent UID 1000, de volgende word UID1001 etc.
<stefve> Oer, nog eventjes over de harde schijven
<stefve> ik zie nu op mijn 2 data schijven de mappen lost+found staan
<stefve> moet ik deze laten staan, of kan ik ze beter verwijderen ?
<Oer> afblijven, dat is een ext4 ruimte, intern, om een fsck te kunnen uitvoeren en problemen op te lossen
<stefve> ok
<Oer> ik dacht 3% of zoiets van je hdd
<stefve> dus nu is alles juist ingesteld
<stefve> ja dat kan
<wilco_> werd weer even afgemeld :(
<Gotiniens> Oer, over dat eerste heb je gelijk, over die 3% niet
<stefve> ik heb een harde schijf van 1TB en kan daar nu nog 870GB van gebruiken
<Gotiniens> dat is weer wat anders
<stefve> Oer, dus het beste wat ik nu kan doen is een groep aanmaken ?
<Oer> een groep, en daarn gebruikers.
<wilco_> heb de driver verwijdert....nu effe opnieuw opstarten ?
<Gotiniens> wilco_, ja
<wilco_> :) ben ik zo weer terug
<stefve> in die groep moet ik daar bij groepsleden 'administrator' aanvinken ?
<hansw> Oer, zijn gebruikers hoeven niet samen in een groep :-)
<hansw> ze mogen elkaars meuk niet zien
<Oer> ah zo
<stefve> ja sommigen dingen mogen ze wel zien
<hansw> stefve, maak een dir per gebruiker aan
<stefve> dus ik heb hdd2
<hansw> stefve, dan kunnen ze achteraf nog regelen
<hansw> met rechten
<stefve> ja, er is zo een programma ivm samba waar ik vanalles kon instellen
<RawChid> samba is om bestanden over het netwerk te delen ja
<hansw> ook daarmee is access te regelen
<RawChid> Die heeft eigen gebruikers
<stefve> dus ik maak op mijn hdd2
<stefve> een map aan 'PersoonlijkeBestanden'
<hansw> mkdir gebruikersnaam
<stefve> en in die map maak ik voor elke gebruiker een map aan
<hansw> chown gebruikersnaam:gebruikersnaam gebruikersnaam
<hansw> dat voor alle gebruikers
<stefve> dus /data/hdd2/PersoonlijkeBestanden/Jan     -->  /data/hdd2/PersoonlijkeBestanden/Piet
<stefve> enz
<hansw> daarna ga je in samba rechten geven
<wilco_> biw
<hansw> kan ja
<stefve> en wat doet die chown precies ?
<RawChid> change owner
<RawChid> stefve: lees dit eens: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal?action=show&redirect=WerkenMetDeTerminal#Rechten
<hansw> chown zal de rechten wijzigen op de dir, die maakt het van de gebruiker en groep, de naam achter de gebruiker is de groep dus naam:groep
<hansw> stefve, chown <gebruiker:groep> directory naam
<stefve> en ik maak voor elke gebruiker dan een andere groep ?
<hansw> als er al wat in staat doe je chown -R, die geeft recursive de rechten
<stefve> bv: chown piet:piet piet ?
<hansw> stefve, nee, in ubuntu heeft de groep van de gebruiker ook de gebruikersnaam
<hansw> idd
<stefve> maar het is wel de bedoeling dat ik eerst die gebruiker ga toevoegen ?
<RawChid> ja
<stefve> ok
<stefve> dus ik maak nu eerst een gebruiker
<RawChid> Anders zegt ie: ik ken piet niet
<stefve> en ik voeg die dan ook toe aan een nieuwe groep (met dezelfde naam?)
<RawChid> Dat gaat vanzelf
<stefve> dus ik moet enkel een grbuiker aanmaken en die gebruiker een wachtwoord geven
<stefve> dat is alles ?
<RawChid> Heb je al een gebruiker aangemaakt?
<RawChid> Just do it :P
<stefve> ik heb nu twee gebruikers
<stefve> administrator (dus mijn account)
<stefve> en een account jan
<stefve> wat is het volgende dat ik moet doen ?
<RawChid> Wat denk je zelf?
<stefve> die chown ?
<RawChid> Jep
<stefve> dus nu moet ik in terminal dit doen: chown jan:jan jan
<stefve> maar zoals hans zei: chown <gebruiker:groep> directory naam
<stefve> moet ik dan directory naam niet vervangen door /data/hdd1/PersoonlijkeBestanden/Jan
<wilco__> hallow daar ben ik weer
<wilco__> het heeft helaas niet mogen baten :(
<Oer> ja wel netjes het pad aangeven, tenzij je in die map staat met je terminal
<hansw> stefve, dat is de dirnaam, maar afhankelijk van waar je staat kan je het los doen
<stefve> dus ik kan wel gewoon jan:jan jan ingeven ?
<hansw> cd /data/hdd1/PersoonlijkeBestanden
<hansw> en dan die chown
<stefve> ok
<stefve> ik begin het te begrijpen :D
<stefve> maar als iemand anders nu ook nog toegang tot die map moet krijgen, moet ik dan in dezelfde map nog eens chown doen, maar dan met een andere gebruiker ?
<hansw> stefve, het is ook niet moeilijk, je moet het alleen even weten, en zoals meen ik RawChid  al noemde, schrijf het even op
<hansw> nee, dan kan de orginele gebruiker er niet meer in
<hansw> maar dat wilde je toch via samba doen?
<stefve> ja inderdaad :)
<stefve> wat ik uiteindelijk wil is dit:
<wilco__> zijn er nog mensen die ideeen hebben waar mijn uitlog probleem vandaan kan komen?
<RawChid> Een bestand/map kan maar 1 owner hebben en 1 groep
<RawChid> Meerdere gebruikers kunnen tot dezelfde groep behoren
<stefve> op hdd1 staat media, iedereen moet hier aan kunnen. Op hdd2 krijgt elke gebruiker een eigen map voor zich. maar op hdd2 wil ik ook mappen kunnen zetten waar iedereen aankan
<RawChid> Je kunt een groep 'iedereen' maken waar je alle gebruikers lid van maakt
<Oer> wilco__, ik ben een beetje door mogenlijkheden heen, misschien iets met draadloos tb/muis ?
<RawChid> Die map geef je dan schrijf- en leesrechten voor de groep iedereen
<wilco__> nee is beiden bedraad
<wilco__> kan het te maken hebben met drivers voor moederbod/chipset?
<wilco__> of met gnome
<stefve> ja! nu snap ik het, en als ik bv een map maar voor twee gebruikers wil toelaten
<stefve> dan moet ik een groep maken en die twee gebruikers toevoegen tot die groep
<RawChid> Aparte groep maken voor alleen die 2
<RawChid> Juustem
<stefve> en dan die groep linken aan de map
<wilco__> of ehm....compiz..emerald..metacity
<stefve> en kan één gebruiker ook lid zijn van meerdere groepen ?
<RawChid> Ja
<stefve> maar dan zie ik het nut van die chown niet echt in?
<hansw> het leven is zo simpel in unix :-)
<RawChid> Nogmaals: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal#Rechten
<stefve> haha inderdaad;)
<RawChid> chown is change owner
<RawChid> chgrp is change group
<hansw> stefve, de chown rechten is een middel om bestanden snel van 1 gebruiker en 1 groep lid te maken, je hebt ook chgrp, maar ook gui's die dat voor je kunnen regelen, het is net windows
<RawChid> Die link die ik gaf geeft ook voorbeelden van rechten enzo
<hansw> stefve, de meeste unix tools zijn er op gericht om 1 taak uit te voeren, dat doen ze goed
<stefve> hmm ik begin nu alles door te krijgen :D
<hansw> nog lang niet :-)
<stefve> trouwens, ik krijg rechts onderaan een logo van amd met de tekst unsupported hardware
<stefve> kan ik hier iets aan doen ?
<hansw> ow wat krom, ik begin zinnen van het duits naar nederlands te vertalen
<hansw> noch lange nicht
<wilco__> haha
<wilco__> mensen..bedankt voor de moeite...maar schijnbaar ben ik nog niet toe aan ubuntu ;)
<wilco__> houdoe hé
<hansw> stefve, logo onderaan? bij het booten?
<stefve> nee op het bureaublad
<hansw> andere achtergrond laden
<hansw> rechter muisknop, onderste menu
<stefve> ok
<stefve> trouwens de chown wil niet lukken
<stefve> ik doe dit in terminal
<stefve> cd /data/hdd2/PersoonlijkeBestanden/Dominiek
<stefve> chown dominiek:dominiek dominiek
<stefve> en dan zegt hij bestand of map bestaad niet
<hansw> cd /data/hdd2/PersoonlijkeBestanden/
<hansw> en dan die chown
<stefve> dan geeft hij dezelfde error
<hansw> dat kan niet
<stefve> wacht ik zie het denk ik :D
<hansw> kijk even of het niet dominiek is inplaats van Dominiek
<stefve> ik had dus chown dominiek:dominiek dominiek maar de map zelf had een andere naam
<hansw> dat kan ook ja :-)
<stefve> nu krijg ik de melding 'niet teogestaan'
<RawChid> Hoofdletters?
<RawChid> Mijn voorkeur is nooit hoofdletters voor mappen/bestanden
<RawChid> Verder, die laatste is de naam van de map.
<hansw> stefve, type eens in: whoami en druk dan eens op enter?
<stefve> dan zegt hij administrator
<hansw> administrator != root
<RawChid> chown dominiek:dominiek Dominiek   ??
<RawChid> sudo chown dominiek:dominiek Dominiek   ??
<stefve> jaaa!!
<stefve> de sudo heeft het gedaan
<hansw> ow wat krom, de eerste gebruiker was adminstrator :-)
<hansw> domme windows gebruikers :-)
<RawChid> Zo heeft ie zijn gebruiker genoemd :P
<stefve> ja :)
<hansw> zo krom denk ik zelfs niet
<stefve> ik had beter mijn eigen naam gekozen ipv administrator
<hansw> maar idd, wel logisch
<RawChid> Maar jij bent ook zo'n malle linux-gebruiker hansw
<RawChid> :P
<stefve> op de map dominiek staat nu ook een sleuteltje
<Oer> maak een accountje aan met de naam stefve
<hansw> RawChid, niet zeuren, ik code zelfs in c# als het nodig is
<stefve> ok
<Oer> lekker veilig, als je dan geen admin bent
<RawChid> Niet schelden
<hansw> RawChid, financiele klanten zijn erg blij met de oplossing die ik gemaakt heb, ze nemen nu zelfs linux servers af :-)
<stefve> de gebruiker is aangemaakt
<stefve> dus nu doe ik hetzelfde voor de andere gebruiker op zijn map
<stefve> wat is het volgende ?
<RawChid> Wat wil je gaan doen?
<stefve> misschien ben ik iets vergeten te vertellen maar niemand gaat op deze pc zelf iets doen, alles gebeurt vanop afstand
<RawChid> Je wilt bestanden delen binnen je netwerk?
<stefve> ja
<RawChid> Dan kan alles via samba
<stefve> hdd1 en hdd2 worden geshared
<stefve> dus eigenlijk had ik die chown niet nodig ?
<RawChid> Of iets anders kan ook.
<RawChid> Precies
<stefve> maar in ieder geval, met die chown heb ik bijgeleerd!
<RawChid> LIgt eraan. Als je via SSH of SFTP wilt delen moet je het wel weer zo doen
<stefve> dus chown moet je gebruiken als mensen de computer zelf gaan gebruiken (met aanmelden enz)
<stefve> nee het wordt gewoon ftp :D
<RawChid> Maar samba werkt weer makkelijk met windows enzo, kun je in windows gewoon een netwerk schijf toevoegen
<stefve> inderaad! ;)
<RawChid> Gewoon FTP???
<stefve> ja ?
<stefve> met proftp + gadminproftp is me dit al gelukt
<RawChid> Ahja
<RawChid> Dit kan ook: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/SftpServer
<stefve> wat zou in mijn geval het beste zijn ?
<stefve> trouwens
<stefve> de ftp zal ook alleen door mij gebruikt worden, voor grotere bestanden zoals films
<stefve> de rest van de gebruikers zal gewoon samba gebruiken
<RawChid> Dan hoef je eingelijk helemaal niets te doen
<RawChid> Je kunt OpenSSH installeren. En dan met jouw gebruiker inloggen via SFTP (Filezilla ofzo)
<RawChid> jouw gebruiker is nu dus administrator :P
<RawChid> Met die naam+wachtwoord
<stefve> hmm maar dan moet je ook weer die ssh gaan beveiligen ,
<RawChid> Hoe bedoel je?
<stefve> ik lees overal dat als je ssh gebruikt dat deze ook beveiligd moet worden
<stefve> want anders kunnen andere mensen gewoon inbreken
<RawChid> Niet als je dat alleen intern gebruikt
<RawChid> En overigens is FTP veel gevoeliger dan SSH
<hansw> ssh is goed te beveiligen
<stefve> maar met mijn kennis is die proftp iets eenvoudiger denk ik?
<RawChid> Nee
<RawChid> Het installeren van SSH is handeling, daarna ben je klaar.
<hansw> AllowUsers administrator pietje jantje
<stefve> en dan kan ik alleen met die 3 zogezegd inloggen?
<hansw> alleen adminstrator, pietje en jantje mogen inloggen
<hansw> ja
<hansw> je kan ook met alleen keys werken
<RawChid> Als je dan Filezilla of iets dergelijks gebruikt is het net zoals ftp
<hansw> is veilig maar als die windows gebruiker een botnet heeft ben je zuur
<stefve> maar als ik dan bv meer rechten wil gaan instellen per gebruiker
<stefve> dan moet ik ook meer commando's gaan gebruiken
<hansw> dan werk je met groepen
<stefve> in ieder geval die ftp is extra, ik ben al zeer blij als samba werkt
<hansw> je maakt de gebruiker lid van een groep en geeft groepsrechten op een dir of bestand
<hansw> stefve, ik vermoed dat jij volgende week over umask gaat beginnen, je bent er slim genoeg voor
<stefve> dit probleem had ik daarstraks ook:
<stefve> als ik inlog met gast dan krijg ik wel de shared map te zien
<stefve> maar als ik inlog via gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord dan krijg ik error
<hansw> noem de error, vermoedelijk heeft de gast te weinig rechten
<hansw> de gebruiker
<stefve> het is me gelukt
<stefve> maar ik ga nu door
<stefve> bedankt iedereen voor alle informatie!
<hansw> succes stefve
<stefve> bedankt!
<stefve> tot de volgende ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-25
<Stef> kent iemand een goede gui voor sambe in ubuntu?
<Oer> Stef, samba shares kan je beheren met SWAT > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<Oer> misschien heb je hier ook wat aan > https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<Oer> oeps, correctie > https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<Stef> bedankt
<Stef> op dit moment maak ik gebruik van system-config-samba
<Stef> maar soms doet hij wat raar.
<Stef> je hebt voor proftp bv gadmin-proftp en ik ben op zoek naar hetzelfde maar dan voor samba
<Oer> gadmin-tools bestaat in de repository's
<Oer> bekijk swat, zou ik zeggen.
<Stef> Oer, kan het zijn dat ik in swat nog steeds met codes moet werken ?
<Oer> hoe bedoel je met codes ?
<Stef> dat ik echt in de tekstbestanden moet gaan aanpassen
<Stef> ik ben op zoek naar een GUI voor samba in te stellen
<Oer> ja, de installatie moet je handmatig instellen. maar daarna kan alles via de GUI
<Stef> in swat ?
<Stef> want ik log dan in via localhost:901
<Stef> maar dan kan ik nergens een home map instellen
<Oer> dat word beheerd in /etc/samba/smb.conf als ik het goed heb
<RawChid> Dus je moet zoals Stef vroeg tekstbestanden met de hand aanpassen?
<Stef> ja inderdaad. Dit is wat ik graag zou willen:
<Stef> ik heb twee harde schijven
<Stef> op hdd1 krijgt iedereen LEES toegang, op hdd2 krijgt elke gebruiker een persoonlijke map, maar er staan ook mappen op die door iedereen mogen bekeken worden
<Stef> kan iemand me hierbij helpen? Ik zou eventueel een poort kunnen opzetten zodat je kan meekijken via VNC
<RawChid> Ik kan je helaas niet echt helpen met samba
<Stef> hoe kan ik een bestand bv conf.smb openen en bewerken
<Stef> op dit moment kan ik het alleen lezen
<Stef> hoe kan je samba restarten ?
<MonkeyDust> via init.d ?
<MrChrisDruif> MonkeyDust: Stef is alweer weg :P
<lena> goedmiddag allemaal
<lena> Ik zoek een goeie virtueel machine om een windows systeem te installeren
<lena> onder Ubuntu wat raden jullie me aan
<MrChrisDruif> VirtualBox
<MrChrisDruif> ?
<RawChid> Ja, VirtualBox zou ik ook zeggen.
<lena> oke
<lena> Dus volegens jullie dus de beste
<Kebabfish> niet de beste denk ik, wel de makkelijkste
<Kebabfish> heb je ook usb e.d. nodig?
<Kebabfish> in de virtuele windows
<lena> ook ondersteuning voor usb enzo?
<Kebabfish> de gesloten versie heeft dat
<Kebabfish> die kan je van de site halen
<RawChid> In het softwarecentrum zit de OSE (open source) versie zonder USB support
<lena> wat bedoel je met gesloten versie
<lena> oke
<RawChid> Zoals Kebabfish zei kun je USB alleen in de gesloten versie gebruiken
<lena> oke
<lena> is die ook gratis
<MonkeyDust> lena: oracle virtual box
<lena> ?
<RawChid> Ja
<lena> Oracle wel ondersteuning usb?
<Kebabfish> ook gratis idd
<RawChid> lena: zie http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<RawChid> En dan bij: Debian-based Linux distributions
<MonkeyDust> lena: http://imagebin.org/139320
<lena> oke
<RawChid> IS dat duidelijk? Het juiste regeltje aan sources.list toevoegen, updaten, en dan installen...
<lena> oke is duidelijk
<lena> ga eens kijken bedank allemaal
<RawChid> Succes!
<Kebabfish> het is makkelijker dan het lijkt :P
<stef> Hallo iedereen
<stef> Weet iemand hoe ik een map met twee gebruikers (van de 5) kan delen via samba
<stef> niemand die me kan helpen met groepen, rechten en amba ?
<stef> samba*
<Oer> stef, ik denk die map een apparte groep geven, en die 2 gebruikers daarvan lid maken ?
<stef> ja dat was ik aan het proberen, het wil alleen niet lukken
<stef> ik maak via webmin een nieuwe groep aan
<stef> ik voeg de gebruikers er aan toe
<stef> dan chown ik die map naar administrator.<groepsnaam> <pad naar map>
<stef> maar hoe kan ik ervoor zorgen dat ik administrator ben van een groep, maar dat alleen 1 andere gebruiker erin kan komen?
<Oer> je bent altijd administrator, als je inlogt als het account met admin rechten.
<stef> ja dat weet ik, maar bv
<stef> dan mag in die map alleen piet komen en jan bv niet
<Oer> webmin, word eigenlijk afgeraden, omdat na een update de hele config verstoord kan zijn, geloof ik.
<Oer> als je jan geen rechten over die map geeft, en geen lid maakt van die groep, kan die er niet in, toch ?
<stef> ik ga het nog eens proberen
<Oer> na wijzigingen samba wel herstarten :-)
<stef> maar hoe kan je eigenlijk via ubuntu groepen aanmaken en gebruikers aan een groep toevoegen ?
<Oer> systeem - beheer - gebruikers en groepen
<stef> bij systeem --> beheer --> gebruikers en groepen  daar kan ik maar 1 hoofdgroep instellen
<stef> maar wat moet ik dan doen als ik bv 1 gebruiker in meerdere groepen wil hebben ?
<stef> ik maak bv een groep piet aan en voeg piet daar aan toe. maar als ik een map wil waar alleen piet en jan in mogen, stef bv niet, dan maak ik een groep pietjan en voeg ik piet en jan daar aan toe, maar piet moet ook zijn egien groep piet behouden
<Oer> ik heb een tutorial over gebruikers en groepen, uit 2008, maar nogsteeds actueel > http://www.techzine.nl/tutorials/332/ubuntu-gebruikersrechten.html
<Oer> en hoe via terminal met umask en chmod > http://nl.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu:_Linux_voor_mensen/Werken_met_bestanden/Toegangsrechten_veranderen
<Oer> vooral tabel onderaan maakt veel duidelijk, denk ik.
<stef> oké :D bedankt
<stef> nog een klein vraagje
<stef> als ik een groep toevoeg, dan komt deze niet te staan bij de rechten instellingen bij een map
<Oer> vraag gerust hoor, stef, ik ben al blij dat je blijft hangen, als je niet direct antwoord krijgt.
<stef> wanneer ik rechten van een map ga instellen kan ik kiezen voor groep
<Oer> nee, na een groep toevoegen, kan je de permissie over een map maken
<stef> echter krijg ik alleen maar een paar groepen te zien
<stef> adm, admin, administrator, cdrom, dialout, lpadmin, plugdev en sambashare
<stef> maar een groep die ik heb aangemaakt bij gebruikers en groepen kan ik niet kiezen
<Oer> oei, ik weet niet 1 2 3 wat dat kan zijn ..
<stef> uhm andere vraag dan ;)
<stef> bij chown
<stef> hoe kan ik ervoor zorgen dat iedereen uit een groep word gekozen
<stef> sudo chown <groepsnaam> /data/hdd1/map werkt niet, hij moet een gebruikersnaam hebben
<Oer> moet het niet " sudo chown -R <user>:<group> /path/to/dir "  zijn ? die -R is recursief, dus geld ook voor onderliggende mapjes
<studyurnm3> alleen de groep kan ook:  chown -R :<groep> pad
<studyurnm3> de dubbele punt doet 't 'm
<d9ping> of chgrp -R <groep> pad
<stef> dus even herhalen:
<stef> eerst een gebruiker aanmaken
<stef> dan een groep aanmaken en gebruikers toevoegen
<stef> een map eenmaken
<stef> en dan chown :<groepsnaam> <pad>
<stef> en dat is het ?
<Oer> na map maken, cd map
<Oer> ja
<studyurnm3> met sudo
<stef> een map aanmaken*
<studyurnm3> mkdir, 't is net disk operating system aka dos
<stef> ja een map aanmaken via de GUI of via sudo cd map is hetzelfde ?
<studyurnm3> cd = chdir
<studyurnm3> cd pad = ga naar pad
<studyurnm3> cd = ga naar home dir
<stef> aah je bedoelt dus
<stef> een map aanmaken
<stef> en dan via terminal naar die map gaan
<stef> en dan chown doen
<stef> maar als je bij chown het volledige pad ingeeft werkt het ook :)
<RawChid> Vele wegen leiden naar Rome
<Oer> juist, maar ik ga er expres in zitten, te vaak in de praktijk dat ik iets mis deed.
<stef> nog iets
<RawChid> En ik gebruik altijd <TAB>
<stef> als ik maar 1 gebruiker rechten wil geven aan een map
<RawChid> De TAB-toets
<stef> moet ik dan voor die gebruiker speicaal een groep maken ?
<RawChid> Nee
<stef> of is een groep pas nodig bij meer dan 1 gebruiker
<stef> bv: ik maak gebruiker piet aan, en ik doe: chown piet:piet /data/hdd1/piet
<RawChid> Je weet dat dit alleen is voor gebruikers die op de PC he, dus niet via netwerk/samba
<JanC> elke gebruiker heeft sowieso een eigen groep ook (op Debian & Ubuntu)
<stef> ohw
<JanC> (op andere linux/unix is dat niet altijd zo)
<stef> dan ben ik helemaal verkeerd bezig ?
<RawChid> Daar hadden we het gisteren over volgens mij ;)
<stef> de bedoeling is
<stef> dat iedereen vanop afstand bestanden kan benaderen, dus via samba, maar er zelf niemand op de computer zelf komen
<RawChid> Dat kan op verschillende manieren. Maar je was toch met samba bezig?
<JanC> je kan in Samba permissies instellen dat iedereen toegang heeft
<JanC> of en bepaalde groep
<stef> ja ik ben met samba bezig :)
<stef> en waar doe je dat JanC ?
<JanC> je zal eventueel ook moeten zorgen dat de gebruikers/groepen op de PCs en op de server gelijk zijn (vb. met iets als LDAP)
<JanC> al kan je ook in Samba zelf enkel op de server e.e.a. instellen natuurlijk...
<stef> hehe :) ik dacht even een fileservertje op te zetten voor bij mij thuis :)
<JanC> stef: er zijn -tig manieren om samba in te stellen (grafisch, webinterface, manueel in de configuratiebestanden)
<stef> grafisch of webinterface zou ideaal zijn omdat ik nog nooit met linux heb gewerkt
<JanC> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html legt het manueel uit  ;)
<JanC> 'swat' is een web-interface (zit in de Ubuntu pakketbronnen), 'gadmin-samba' is een GUI
<Oer> swat moet al werken, geloof ik.
<stef> ja swat had ik daarstraks geprobeerd
<stef> maar daar kon ik nergens iets wijzigen?
<Oer> heb je /etc/xinetd.d/swat aangepast ?
<stef> ja
<stef> nu ben ik dit tegengekomen:
<stef> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/server-en-netwerk/samba-verschillende-userrechten-per-map-allemaal-onder-1-share/
<stef> dat is ongeveer wat ik moet hebben
<ml2mst> Hallo lieve mensen, ik ben nieuw in dit irc kanaal en wil graag een bug in Wayland onder Natty rapporteren, die Apport niet kan verwerken, omdat er geen grafische omgeving (Wayland) is. Vroeger kon ik dit makkelijk via launchpad doen, maar ze hebben de infrastructuur geheel gewijzigd. Wat kan ik doen?
 * spekje heeft nog nooit van wayland gehoord :P
<spekje> zie wel weer dat er een kanaal bestaat wat #wayland heet :)
<Gotiniens> ml2mst, problemen met natty kan je het beste in #ubuntu+1 melden
<Gotiniens> maar heeft natty al wayland?
<ml2mst> Gotiniens: ik heb de daily build van 26-02-2002 getest en het is duidelijk dat wayland daar al in verwerkt is.
<Gotiniens> verwar je wayland niet met unity?
<Gotiniens> wayland is een x11 server, unity is de nieuwe desktop omgeving
<ml2mst> Mijn conclusie is dat reeds de Nividia binary blob word gelaten, dan Wayland en Unity.
<Gotiniens> wayland zit in bij natty nog in universe, dat betekent eigenlijk dat het niet standaard installed kan zijn bij ubuntu
<ml2mst> Ik heb Unity all succesvol eerder getest onder Nvidia met proprietary driver. Daarom denk ik dat het probleem bij Wayland ligt.
<Gotiniens> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/wayland
<Gotiniens> afgezien van wayland of neit wayland, natty bugs kan je bespreken in #ubuntu+1
<Gotiniens> is wel engelstalig
<ml2mst> Gotinies: dus denk je dat X11 nog steeds word gebruikt? er gaat in ieder geval iets verschrikkelijk mis. Heb een foto van het scherm gemaakt met mijn mobiele telefoon ;-)
<Gotiniens> ml2mst, ik weet bijna 100% zeker dat in natty nog X.org als X11 server word gebruikt
<ml2mst> Gotiniens: dank je wel, ik ga maar eens naar #ubuntu+1
<Gotiniens> je hebt wel gelijk dat ubuntu bezig is met wayland als x11 server, maar dat is nog lang niet klaar
<ml2mst> Gotiniens: kan best zijn, maar ik heb nog nooit eerder zo'n gestoord "fsckd up" scherm gezien onder Ubuntu, vandaar dat ik denk dat Wayland nu het probleem is.
<ml2mst> Hier is de foto van mijn fscked up Natty scherm: http://img11.imageshack.us/i/foto0005kh.jpg/
<ml2mst> Gotiniens: ik ben een gelukkige GNU/Linux gebruiker sinds 1998 en een tevreden Ubuntuero sinds 1996 (Festy Fawn). Kom hier niet om te trollen, wil alleen maar graag helpen. OK?
<JanC> Gotiniens: Wayland is geen X11 server
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-26
<MrElien> hallo iedereen, heeft er iemand ervaring met een tablet PC die op android draait? en dan vooral de interactie tussen Ubuntu en android?
<stef> Goede middag iedereen
<stef> ik heb een map /data/hdd1/stef maar die heeft als rechten 'root' dus alleen de root mag er iets in wijzigen. Mag ik dit via chown gewoon omzetten naar administrator?
<Cugel> Of naar 'stef'.
<Cugel> Als je dat wil moet je het doen, lijkt me.
<stef> het is me inmiddels gelukt, bedankt!
<stef> nu heb ik wel iets fout gedaan
<stef> ik had chown -R gedaan, waar door /data/hdd1/lost+found --> deze map is nu bewerkbaar
<stef> maar deze lost+found map staat op een tweede harde schijf, dus NIET de harde schijf van ubuntu os, is die map dan wel nodig ?
<Cugel> Ik zou hem toch laten staan.
<stef> want ik heb in totaal 3 harde schijven, 1 voor ubuntu, en 2 voor data op te zetten.
<stef> Oké, ik heb nu de map terug chown op root gezet, maar er komt geen kruisje meer over de map te staan (wat ervoor wel was)
<Oer> lost+found hoort op de schijf, dat heeft een functie.
<stef> nu heeft die lost+found alleen root rechten maar de root groep kan lezen en schrijven kan het zijn dat dat iets anders moet zijn?
<stef> als ik ga kijken op mijn ubuntu hdd dan heeft de lost+found daar bij groep: root - maptoegang: geen
<Oer> volgens mij is dat juist. niets aan doen, iid
<stef> oké
<marti> Hallo daar, ik ga zo doorschakelen naar Ubuntu+1. Is mij gisteren niet gelukt (ben weer met andere dingen bezig geweest). Alles kits hier?
<stef> nog een klein vraagje: ik heb in de map /data/dhh1/ verschillende mappen staan bv map1 map2 map3
<stef> nu wil ik dat mappen waar ik niet mag, ook niet zichtbaar zijn voor mij
<stef> is dat mogelijk ?
<marti> Oh, ik was gisteren ingelogged als ml2mst.
<stef> via de optie borwsable = no lukt het niet
<jarno> hoi
<jarno> ik heb een klein probleempje
<jarno> ik heb een SiS video kaart op Ubuntu 10.10, maar ik kan niet hoger dan 800x600
<stef> het is gelukt via chmod -R 777, maar als ik nu ga kijken naar mijn lost+found map, dan is deze ook weer schrijfbaar, hoe kan ik ervoor zorgen dat ik me -R alle mappen bewerk maar niet de lost+found
<marti> Gotiniens: ik wil je bij deze nog even bedanken voor je goede hulp gister avond. Zit nu op Ubuntu+1
<Gotiniens> ben jij ml2mst?
<marti> Gotiniens: ik was gisteren aangelogged als "ml2mst
<Gotiniens> ah ok, nou graag gedaan hoor :)
<Gotiniens> ik dacht trouwens ook niet dat je hier was om te trollen hoor,
<marti> Gotiniens: OK ik houw van Ubuntu sinds 1996 en doe mijn best om mee te helpen. Houw van het "wij, de gemeenschap" gevoel ;-)
<studyurnme> stef, chmod 700 lost+found
<marti> Is dit kanaal uitsluitend bedoeld voor technische ondersteuning of ook voor Ubuntu gerelateerde activiteiten?
<Gotiniens> marti wat bedoel je met gerelateerd activiteiten?
<Gotiniens> voor het gewone chatten hebben we iig #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<fujisano> marti:  voor bbq-info #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<marti> Gotiniens: ik bedoel het organiseren van een relase party, install party etc. Die hebben we nog nooit plaatsgevonden in Maastricht (voor zover ik weet).
<fujisano> marti:  jullie hebben carnaval toch al?
<Gotiniens> ja maar dat is pas volgende week ;)
<fujisano> je kan niet alles hebben in het leven :)
<Gotiniens> marti, we hebben op het forum een onderdeel speciaal voor promotionele activiteiten
<marti> fujisano: maar dat is geen Ubuntu install party :-D
<fujisano> :)
<Gotiniens> marti, in principe mag je hem hier wel gaan organiseren, maar ik denk dat dat wat minder handig werkt
<fujisano> ik durf niet naar Limburg te gaan ;d
<fujisano> ben bang voor al die mooie vrouwen daar ;o
<marti> Gotiniens: ik zou graag willen samenwerken met de andere steunpunten in Maastricht, we hebben er 4, maar er gebeurt nooit iets :-(
<fujisano> marti het is een kwestie van geduld voordat heel NL Limburgs l*lt
<fujisano> dus dan is heel NL een soort van Limburg ;d
<marti> fujisano: kom dan toch maar eens Carnaval vieren in Maastricht, de vrouwen gooien dan alle remmen los :-)
<fujisano> hehe ja ik weet het een vriend van me is een advokaat daar
<fujisano> ben er al weleens geweest ;d
<fujisano> waarom viert iedereen carnaval in maart ineens trouwens?
<marti> fujisano: Ik ben benieuwd hoe Onno Hoes en zijn partner Albert Verlinde het zullen vinden. Het Carneval gebeuren in Maastricht was altijd Hetero only. Hoop dat de oude stoffige hetero kliek ons niet zal blameren
<MonkeyDust> dit lijkt me iets voor offtopic, dudes
<fujisano> :D
<fujisano> marti:  :)
<marti> OK, duidelijk ;-)
<stef> kan iemand me helpen aub?
<stef> ik heb 1 map toegankelijk voor 2 mensen
<stef> maar wanneer persoon 1 iets in die map zet, kan persoon 2 die bestenden niet verwijderen omdat hij niet de juiste rechten heeft
<stef> hoe kan ik ervoor zorgen dat alle bestanden in die map door iedereen kan verwijderd worden
<marti> stef: je dient de groep dan lees- en schrijf rechten te geven tot deze map, maar weet je zeker dat je dat wilt?
<stef> ja want het is een map voor mij en mijn broer, ik wil er bv iets voor hem in zetten, maar mijn broer moet het ook kunnen verwijderen
<stef> ik vind net dit: create mask = 0755 (bijzetten bij smb.conf)
<stef> klopt dat ?
<stef> dan krijgt elk nieuw bestand 0755 rechten?
<marti> stef: ben je nu over Samba bezig of is dat iemand anders?
<stef> ja over samba
<marti> stef: mijn excuses, ik dacht dat je het over de rechten onder Linux had, met Samba kan ik je helaas niet helpen. Nogmaals mijn excuses.
<stef> maakt niet uit ;)
<stef> maar ik denk dat het werkt
<stef> ik heb in de smb.conf bij mijn folder een regel toegoegd 'create mask = 0755' en ik kan nu bestanden door beide gebruikers verwijderen
<marti> Is er een charter of zo iets in die trant, waarin beschreven word, waar deelnemers aan dit kanaal zich dienen te houden, c.q. wat er van gebruikers verwacht word?
<Gotiniens> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntunl/richtlijnen/
<Gotiniens> de natuurlijk de ubuntu CoC
<marti> Gotiniens: hartelijk dank, de Ubuntu CoC heb ik reeds ondertekend ;-)
<Gotiniens> graag gedaan
<marti> leoquant: wat leuk dat je er bent, ik ken je van het Ubuntu-NL forum
<leoquant> hi marti
<marti> leoquant: ik vind je postings altijd erg leuk om te lezen en informatief. Hartelijk dank hiervoor.
<stef> is er een mogelijkheid om de sleutelbos automatisch te laten ontgrendelen
<stef> want als ik nu mijn server opstart, en ik wil via remote desktop erop dan moet ik op mijn server eerst altijd mijn sleutelbos ontgrendelen
<marti> Stef: die mogelijkheid is er vaak in Alpha en Beta versies van Ubuntu geweest in de vorm van bugs, maar als verstandige sysadmin wil je dit niet.
<stef> oké inderdaad, maar dit systeem word hier thuis door 4 mensen gebruikt :)
<stef> enkel voor wat sharen, maar ik wil geen beeldscherm enz aansluiten op mijn server. daarom zou het makkelijk zijn.
<stef> het is me inmiddels gelukt door keyrings te verwijderen en daarna voor onbeveiligde opslag gekozen
<marti> Tot ziens vrienden, ik ga nu weer wat anders doen. Big hug uit Maastricht ;-)
<marti> #quit
<MonkeyDust> oh wel
<MonkeyDust> l
<Oer> :-)
<MonkeyDust> android is nog wel leuk, maar chrome OS vind ik overbodig
<stef_> tijdens het opstarten krijg ik deze error:
<stef_> udevd-work[138]: inotify_add_watch(6, /dev/sdc, 10) failed
<stef_> daarna gaat hij wel gewoon verder met het opstarten. Weet iemand hoe ik dit probleem kan oplossen ?
<MonkeyDust> stef_: zoek op deze pagina naar inotify : http://ircanswers.com/ubuntu/531961/ubuntu-update-update-modules-sometimes
<MonkeyDust> mss ben je ermee geholpen
<stef_> die pagina had ik daarnet ook gevonden, maar er staat niet echt een oplossing geschreven.
<MonkeyDust> en als je inotify verwijdert, kan dat niet, verandert dat iets?
<stef_> is het verstandig om dat te verwijderen ?
<MonkeyDust> inotify-tools is bij mij niet eens geïnstalleerd, dus kennelijk is het niet noodzakelijk
<stef_> ik lees dat het iets met raid te maken heeft, en ik heb inderaad 2 schijven in raid 1 staan
<MonkeyDust> ah
<JeroenzKlompz> iemand ervaring met Teamspeak 3 hier (als dat nodig is tenminste voor me vraag)
<Oer> ik denk dat die error door Lost+found aanpassing komt.
<Oer> die chmod van vanmiddag :(
<stef> oer, dat kan wel eens zijn! :)
<stef> maar in principe maakt dit niet uit.
<stef> aalhoewel nee
<stef> toch niet,
<stef> want ik had deze middag op een vpc gewerkt
<stef> en ik krijg de error op een gewone pc
<jorenl_> Kan iemand mij helpen? Ik heb Vista geherinstalleerd na een herstelling door de fabrikant v mijn pc; en nu is mijn GRUB weg. Ik vond dit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099 maar als iemand me hier een beetje zou kunnen helpen dat zou gewelding zijn...
<jorenl_> Ik zit nu op de ubuntu 10.10 live cd.
<MonkeyDust> ja, regel 1 jorenl_ : eerst windows installeren, dan pas ubuntu
<Oer> wat is de output van :  sudo fdisk -l
<jorenl_> MonkeuDust: Ubuntu stond er al op maar ik on niets anders dan windows herinstalleren
<Oer> plak dat eens in pastebin
<jorenl_> ok
<MonkeyDust> jorenl_: probeer eens, in ubuntu: systeem - administratie - startup-manager
<jorenl_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572724/
<jorenl_> zie alleen Startup Disc Creator trouwens
<jorenl_> Oer: is toch dezelfde info als in de Disk Utility (sorry, vergeten op NL te zetten)
<MonkeyDust> kun je startup manager niet zichtbaar maken of installeren?
<Oer> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2
<jorenl_> Euhm, kan het niet dat dat daar gewoon niet staan vanop een Live CD?
<Oer> HerstelGrub2meteenLiveCD
<Oer> je partitie met linux is denk ik die ssd7 ?
<MonkeyDust> grub herstellen is niet simpel
<Oer> in het voorbeeld sda5
<jorenl_> ja
<jorenl_> ok
<Oer> herinstall, vermoed ik.
<jorenl_> Oer: ok; ben even aan het lezen. Bedankt :)
<jorenl_> zit aan grub-install /dev/sda dit wordt toch grub-install /dev/sdd he? (noobvraag; moet mij dringend wat meer met ubuntu bezighouden om dit soort genante momenten te vermijden)
<jorenl_> moet wel: Installation Finished: No error reported.
<jorenl_> ok; stappenplan doorlopen. Nu herstarten.
<jorenl_> Heel erg bedankt voor de hulp (ongelooflijk hoe jullie hier constant mensen kunnen helpen)
<lolol> hé
<lolol> hier kan je coole gaming stuff winnen: http://bit.ly/eRGVDO
<Oer> foei
<warddr> Hallo iedereen
<warddr> Weet iemand waar ik vertaalfouten kan rapporteren?
<MonkeyDust> launchpad?
<warddr> Gewoon bij bugs in ubuntu?
<warddr> Ik heb het gevonden: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations  bedankt
<warddr> The bug is reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/725705
<jefke> goedeavond
<jefke> ik heb een vraag over het mounten van een bestand
<jefke> ik heb namelijk matlab gedownload en zou het nu wille installeren
<jefke> ik heb ergens gelezen of gehoord dat ik dit moet mounten
<jefke> in mijn terminalvenster heb ik al zowat alles geprobeerd, maar tevergeefts
<jefke> kan iemand mij helpen?
<warddr> hallo jefke , ik heb over tijd matlab ook geinstalleerd
<warddr> wat voor soort bestand heb je, een iso?
<jefke> ja onderandere
<warddr> hoe bedoel je onderandere?
<jefke> ook nog sfv en nfo, maar die doen er niet toe neem ik aan?
<warddr> dat klopt, je moet de iso hebben
<jefke> klopt het dat dit via terminalvenster moet?
<warddr> het gemakkelijkste om dat te mounten is om er een tooltje voor te gebruiken, zoals gISOMount
<warddr> dan kan je het gewoon grafisch mounten, maar als je het liever via de terminal doet wil ik dat commando ook wel even opzoeken
<jefke> ja kheb het zelf ook wat opgezocht, maar niet veel succes..
<jefke> dus best eerst gISOMount installeren?
<warddr> ja
<warddr> en voor daarna staan hier goede instructies: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<warddr> als er iets niet lukt vraag het hier gerust, als je even mijn nickname ( warddr ) vermeld dan zie ik het direct dat je iets getypt hebt
<jefke> oke, hartelijk dank alvast!!
<jefke> warddr , het installeren van gisomount zelf lukt me ook niet
<warddr> waar gaat het mis?
<jefke> kheb in de terminalvenster het comando "sudo apt-get install gisomount" ingegeven
<jefke> zoals ik vond op internet
<warddr> en?
<jefke> ja er stond erges de plaats van het bestand
<jefke> als ik dat open, geeft dit enkel tekst
<warddr> het is niet de bedoeling om dat zo te openen, je moet het openen via toepassingen -- systeemgereedschap -- gisomount
<jefke> ja sorry, het is eig de eerste keer dat ik iets installeer met ubuntu, heb het nog niet lang
<warddr> geen probleem, iedereen moet leren met vallen en opstaan
<warddr> En als je voor ingenieur of iets dergelijk studeert is het goed dat je wat kennis van linux opdoet
<warddr> of gestudeert hebt
<jefke> aaah :D oke cava das al in orde
<warddr> eigenlijk de gemakkelijkste manier om iets te installeren in ubuntu is via toepassingen -- ubuntu softwarecentrum , daar staan alle programma's die je kan installeren, en dat allemaal met 1 klik
<jefke> goed om te wete!
<jefke> de link over het installeren van matlab zegt wel niets over gisomount, warddr
<Gotiniens> klopt, omdat de officiele matlab niet in iso vorm komt
<warddr> die gaat er van uit dat je de cd gekocht hebt en in je cd speler hebt gestoken ;)
<warddr> vanaf dat je met gisomount de iso hebt gemount kan je gewoon de rest van de handleiding volgen
<Gotiniens> warddr, bij mij op het werk krijgen we niet eens CD's
<Gotiniens> we moeten het maar downloaden van de matlab website
<warddr> in ieder geval, als je matlab hebt gemount dan kan je daarna verder met de rest van de guide
<jefke> maar als ik mount komt er een scherm met een rood verbodsteken, is het dan in orde? het zegt niet dat het mislukt is ofzo, maar er staat info over het mounten..
<warddr> kijk eens bij localties, staat daar nu een cd met matlab bij?
<warddr> (locaties staat bovenaan naast toepassingen)
<jefke> nee maar wel een icoontje ongeveer zoals dat van mijn andere schijf. het noemt niet matlab maar draagt de naam van het iso bestand
<warddr> dan is dat in orde
<warddr> als je die open klikt zie je ook de inhoud van de installatiecd
<warddr> nu kan je beginnen met de installatieinstructies in de link die ik heb gegeven
<jefke> oke, thanks
<jefke> warrdr, ik heb helaas de versie van 2009 afgehaald.. heirover staat niets op die site precies en bij het commando 2010 door 2009 vervangen help ook niet
<Gotiniens> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB/R2009b
<Gotiniens> als je die pagina goed had gelezen had je gezien dat er ook een linkje was naar de instructies voor een andere versie
<warddr> maakt verder niet veel uit, doe eens ls /media , en post dat resultaat hier eens?
<jefke> 0ECC8D49CC8D2C51  MATHWORKS_R2009B(0)(vcd)  MATHWORKS_R2009B(vcd)
<warddr> dan moet je dus      sudo sh /media/MATHWORKS_R2009B(0)(vcd)/install   doen als eerste stap
<warddr> of als dat niet werkt    sudo sh /media/MATHWORKS_R2009B(vcd)/install
<jefke> ook dat niet..
<jefke> bash: syntaxfout nabij onverwacht symbool '('
<warddr> werkt     sudo sh "/media/MATHWORKS_R2009B(0)(vcd)/install"     wel?
<jefke> met de aanhalingstekens erbij?
<jefke> beide werkt niet
<warddr> ja
<warddr> wat is de error dan?
<jefke> nee dan komt er
<jefke> sh: Can't open /media/MATHWORKS_R2009B(0)(vcd)/install
<warddr> probeer deze dan eens:   sudo sh "/media/MATHWORKS_R2009B(vcd)/install"
<jefke> nee, zelfde error als net
<warddr> probeer bij locaties die cd met die naam eens open te klikken, lukt dat wel?
<jefke> ja dat wel
<warddr> dubbelklik daar dan eens op install, in het venstertje dat verschijnt kies je uitvoeren
<jefke> op instaal klikken geeft
<jefke> Kon ‘archive://file%253A%252F%252...-TBE%252Fmatu2k9b.iso/install’ niet weergeven.
<jefke> onbekend bestand
<jefke> bestandtype bedoel ik
<warddr>  dan stel ik voor dat je je computer opnieuw opstart, die iso opnieuw mount met gisomount, en dat nog eens probeert
<jefke> oke
<jefke_> warddr, nu staat het zelf niet meer tss locaties..
<warddr>  jefke_ je moet eerst terug gisomount gebruiken om je iso te mounten
<jefke_> ja dat had ik gedaan
<warddr> dat is raar, je hebt eerst naar het bestand gebladerd, en als je het geselecteerd hebt op mount geklikt?
<jefke_> ja
<warddr> dat is vreemd
<warddr> probeer nog eens zou ik zeggen
<Oer> moet je de iso niet in wine config zelf mounten ?
<warddr> wine config?
<Oer> ja de configuratie tool voor wine.
<Oer> ik draai geen wine, helaas, kan niet meekijken.
<warddr> is het de windows versie van matlab dat je probeert te installeren?
<warddr> Oer, matlab heeft ook een linux versie
<jefke_> jaja het is de linux versie
<warddr> ok, dus probeer dan gewoon nog eens met gisomount
<jefke_> helaas...
<warddr> geef nog eens even het resultaat van ls /media/
<jefke_> MATHWORKS_R2009B(0)(vcd)  MATHWORKS_R2009B(3)(vcd)  MATHWORKS_R2009B(6)(vcd) MATHWORKS_R2009B(1)(vcd)  MATHWORKS_R2009B(4)(vcd)  MATHWORKS_R2009B(vcd) MATHWORKS_R2009B(2)(vcd)  MATHWORKS_R2009B(5)(vcd)
<warddr> het is dus wel gelukt, zelfs een keer of 7
<Oer> unmount ze maar, behalve 1
<Oer> :-D
<jefke_> ah oke :D toch vreemd dat ze niet bij locatie staat
<warddr> kan geen kwaad, heb je ze ge-unmount?
<jefke_> hoe moet dat?
<warddr> in gisomount staan nu bovenaan tabs voor iedere iso die je gemount heb, druk in iedere tab op unmount, behalve bij 1
<jefke_> er staat maar 1 tab genaamd "untitled" en ik zie nergens unmount...
<warddr> doet er niet veel doe, doe eens       ls "/media/MATHWORKS_R2009B(vcd)"   , werkt dat?
<warddr> met quotes
<jefke_> geeft niets
<warddr> dan denk ik dat het het gemakkelijkste is dat je nog eens herstart, en nu maar 1 keer de iso mount , dan staat alles terug normaal
<jefke_> oke
<jefke> warddr, kheb herstart
<jefke> maar nu staat er gwn nog een extra mount
<warddr> ow
<jefke> ls /media/ toch he?
<warddr> dan moet je eens kijken of      ls "/media/MATHWORKS_R2009B(7)(vcd)"  wat opleverty
<warddr> inderdaad, dan zoeken we later wel een manier om te unmounten, suggesties Oer ?
<Oer> ik zou in terminal met 'cd /media/MATH [tab] ' naar de locatie gaan, en daar 'ls' uitvoeren
<warddr> ik bedoelde vooral voor het unmounten, maar dat kan inderdaad ook
<jefke> letterlijk dat typen oer?
<Oer> na MATH de [tab] gebruiken voor auto-complete
<warddr> en na die tab terug haakje open en dan 7 en dan nog eens tab
<warddr> Laat dit je trouwens niet ontmoedigen om linux te gebruiken, dit is een van de moeilijkste dingen die je kan doen, de rest werkt gewoon vlot
<jefke> dan enter en ls enter of?
<jefke> neenee hoor ooit leer ik het wel
<warddr> ja inderdaad
<jefke> geeft niets
<warddr> en wat zegt het commando   pwd   ?
<jefke> f
<jefke> ik kan geen gekopieerde tekst meer op de chat plaatsen..
<warddr>  vreemd
<jefke> als ik het overtyp ook niet!
<jefke> media/MATHWORKS_R2009B(8)(vcd)
<jefke> maar dan met / voor
<jefke> als ik mijn zin begin met / wordt het niet geplaatst
<jefke> maar ja bijzaak
<Oer> klopt, / is een irc opdracht begin teken
<Oer> dus een letter tiepen en dan plakken werkt wel
<hansw> of een spatie
<warddr> en nu ls, komt er dan nog altijd niets?
<Oer> zoals /register etc
<jefke> ah oke handig om te weten
<jefke> maar ls doet nog steeds niets
<warddr> dan is er volgens mij iets mis met je iso
<Oer> doe eens ls -h
<jefke> dus met de download zelf?
<warddr> je moet eens gewoon naar de localtie van de iso gaan en daarop dubbelklikken
<jefke> ook niets oer
<warddr> (op de iso)
<warddr> (sorry, niet dubbel klikken, maar rechts klikken -- open met archiefbeheerder
<jefke> geeft aantal maps en losse bestanden
<Oer> iets met install of install.exe ?
<jefke> gewoon install
<warddr> dat klopt
<jefke> en nog andere maar die zijn voor mac
<warddr> ik ga eens even kijken of het mouten op een andere manier kan worden opgelost door uit te pakken, secondje
<jefke> oke
<warddr> het is een grote iso dus het duurt even
<jefke> oke
<Soepstengel> Hey
<Oer> Soep :-)
<warddr> Dat lijkt ook niet te werken, dan zijn mijn ideeen stilaan op, die mount zou gewoon moeten werken
<jefke> hmm das jammer
<warddr> het rare is dat ik hier net op mijn pc juist hetzelfde heb gedaan en alles perfect loopt
<jefke> ja ik moet toegeven dat er wel meer mis is met mijn pc :)
<jefke> ook met dezelfde download als mij?
<warddr> dat denk ik wel
<warddr> ook 2009b
<jefke> ja das heel vreemd
<warddr> misschien dat iemand anders nog kan helpen met het mounten
<jefke> maar wat ook vreemd is is dat ik niet kan unmounte
<jefke> ja mss gwn 2010 dan probere
<jefke> is b nieuwer of anders dan a?
<warddr> volgens mij is b nieuwer, maar weet het niet zeker
<warddr> zou ook kunnen dat b uitgebreider is
<Oer> zijn die bestanden wel uitvoerbaar ?
<jefke> welke bestanden?
<warddr> als de bestanden er niet zijn zullen ze niet uitvoerbaar zijn waarschijnlijk
<warddr> de iso moet niet uitvoerbaar zijn, alleen de virtuele cd, maar die is altijd leeg
<MonkeyDust> te onthouden: als je te veel s2disk (suspend to disk) gebruikt, gaat uw root naar de kl
<hansw> MonkeyDust, hoezo naar de klote?
<jefke> warrdr , oer en degene die ik vergeet: echt merci voor de hulp, ik probeer het morge nog eens met 2010
<jefke> hope dat het beter gaat
<Oer> :-)
<shutz> ezr
<shutz> oei, leunde op m'n toetsenbord :p
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-27
<gerard007> goedenavond room
<warddr2> sloppel iedereen
<lana3> hay
<JeroenD> goedemiddag
<JeroenD> weet iemand of Ubuntu al multi touch ondersteund?
<JeroenD> niemand?
<FOAD> Mogge.
<FOAD> Mijn pc bevriest steeds enkele seconden nadat ik ingelogd ben.
<FOAD> Enig idee wat er loos kan zien en/of hoe ik dat kan troubleshooten?
<Oer> dit zou je in je log moeten kunnen nazien, FOAD
<FOAD> Als ik boot van een live CD gaat het wel goed.
<Oer> in /var/log/dmesg of /var/log/dmesg.o ?
<Oer> beviest je systeem, of log je automatisch uit ?
<Oer> ook ctrl alt F2 haalt niets uit ?
<FOAD> Bevriest.
<FOAD> Ook niet, kan ook niet vanaf netwerk worden benaderd.
<Jhinta> gaat het om een oude installatie? of nieuwe
<FOAD> Een bestaande, werkte prima tot gisteren,
<Jhinta> probeer is in te booten met boot command  xforcevesa
<FOAD> Hrm, nu doet ie het wel. :|
<FOAD> Ik houd er niet zo van als het zomaar weer werkt.
<Jhinta> wat hab je gedaan
<FOAD> Niets. :(
<FOAD> Gewoon nog een keer geboot.
<Jhinta> wat is de command om devices te tonnen ?
<Oer> lspci lsusb
<Oer> lshw
<FOAD> Maar in elk geval bedankt voor de support. Ik zal kijken hoe dit verder zich ontwikkeld.
<Oer> FOAD ik las deze week in #Ubuntu over [Bug 256432] Plasma workspace crashes on login after updating to 4.5.3 (PyQt related)
<Oer> ik hoop niet dat dit op jouw van toepassing is
<Jhinta> command not working  ( android ) probeer lcd info te achter halen
<Jhinta> goeie middag oer
<Oer> hoi Jhinta :-)
<FOAD> Oer: hm, misschien wel.
<FOAD> Nah, lijkt me wat anders.
<Oer> dat het snel na login gebeurt, kan duiden op een widget, zoals in deze melding >>  http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3115520.0
<FOAD> Ik heb eigenlijk geen widgets, dacht ik.
<Oer> compiz effectjes ?
<FOAD> Maar het zou een ander compositing probleem kunnen zijn.
<FOAD> Ja.
<Ikke> Hoi :)
<Oer> :-)
<Ikke> Kan ik hier even een vraag stellen betr. Ubuntu?
<Oer> jups, dit is de ubuntu support irc, ga je gang.
<Ikke> Is het mogelijk om Windows spellen te spelen op Ubuntu? Aangezien Wine niet echt goed werkte bij mij, of ik het niet snapte. :P
<Oer> Wine heeft een database op wineHQ, waar je aanwijzingen kan vinden over hoe je het wel voor elkaar krijgt, en een rating of het perfect, redenlijk of helemaal niet gaat werken
<Ikke> Oke, dus dan kan ik in principe de CD gewoon erin doen, en installeren?
<Ikke> Of is het erg veel codewerk?
<Oer> meestal hoef je alleen winetricks te gebruiken, om dx9 of dot.net toe te voegen
<Oer> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<Oer> welk spel wil je graag spelen
<Ikke> Zijn voornamelijk oudere spellen, maar kunnen ook de nieuwste spellen geladen worden zonder al te veel rompslomp?
<Oer> zonder veel rompslomp ? dat ligt aan het spel.
<Ikke> Maar het is wel allemaal goed te doen voor een startende Ubuntu-gebruiker?
<Oer> moeilijk te zeggen, afhankelijk van het spel, en je engels nivo
<Ikke> Mijn Engels niveau is erg hoog, daar zal het niet echt aan liggen, maar ik ga het proberen dan! Dank je wel!
<Oer> database wineHQ >> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Ikke> Heel erg bedankt Oer, fijne Zondag nog!
<pjotter> hallo
<RawChid> hoi
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo, ik krijg steeds mijn niet aangekoppelde hdds op mijn unity interface te zien, hoe kan ik dat uitzetten
<pjotter> Een vraag: Weet iemand hoe je een nieuwe taal met syntax highlighting kan toeovoegen aan gedit?
<DooitzedeJong> Probeer Geany eens
<DooitzedeJong> pjotter
<pjotter> DooitzedeJong: heb ik gedaan en was al helemaal een ramp.
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Wat voor taal wil je toevoegen?
<pjotter> Ok. Hier is wat ik wil doen.
<sense> pjotter: gedit gebruikt GtkSourceView, je moet daar aan de slag gaan als je een taal toe wilt voegen, dacht ik.
<pjotter> het is 6510 assembly taal
<pjotter> 'commodore 64' assembly dus
<pjotter> :D
<pjotter> ik zat zelf te denken aan een .asm extensie
<DooitzedeJong> Misschien heb je hier wat aaan?
<DooitzedeJong> http://www.asmcommunity.net/board/index.php?topic=29796.0
<pjotter> Ja, die had ik al ge zien. Maar dat is 'm niet.
<DooitzedeJong> Intel en A&T Assemly syntax
<pjotter> juist
<pjotter> Ik zal zelf dus een language file moeten maken.
<pjotter> Dat is op zich niet het grootste probleem, denk ik.
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ben bang van wel
<pjotter> Ik hen de language file voor pascal gekopieerd naar mijn lokale .local/share/gtksourceview-2.0/language-specs/
<pjotter> En die aangepast zodat het nu een .asm ding is
<pjotter> Ik heb ḿ tasm genoemd. En op zich kent gedit nu wel een 'tasm' taal. Maar helaas, wanneer ik die selecteer krijg ik geen enkele syntax highlighting.
<pjotter> Ik heb zelf geprobeerd een mime type toe te voegen. Ook geen succes. Misschien zie ik iets over het hoofd?
<CasW> Ik zou zeggen, vergelijk een standaard meegeleverde met die net aangemaakte, misschien kun je zo iets vinden
<DooitzedeJong> Heb je niet verschillende asembly extensies?
<pjotter> de extentie is ingesteld op * .asm of *.tasm
<commandoline> als je zelf zo'n document wilt gaan schrijven, kun je deze tutorial gebruiken: http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtksourceview/stable/lang-tutorial.html
<commandoline> er is ook een reference: http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtksourceview/stable/lang-reference.html
<commandoline> voor dat bestandsformaat.
<jefke> goedemiddag
<jefke> ik heb een probleempje met uitpakken van een baestand
<DooitzedeJong> We zijn nog met een vraag bezig jefke
<jefke> ah sorry
<pjotter> commandoline: Is het niet zo dat wanneer ik bijvoorbeeld de standaard pascal language definition file kopieer, die hernoem en hem zodanig aanpas naar een .asm /tasm definitie, die dan ook zou moeten werken?
<DooitzedeJong> pjotter, dan zie je toch iets over het hoofd
<pjotter> Wat je dan zou moeten hebben is een language type die alleen qua naam anders is dan de pascal definitie.
<commandoline> pjotter: volgens mij wel ja, maar volgens mij is het niet meer werk om gewoon opnieuw te beginnen.
<pjotter> toch?
<commandoline> aangezien er bij mijn weten niet veel overeenkomsten zijn tussen assembly en pascal.
<pjotter> Ik sanp het. maar als ik het sowieso niet aan de praat kan krijgen heeft het weinig zin om eerst een compleet nieuwe definitie te schrijven, snap je?
<commandoline> pjotter: ik heb er ook geen ervaring mee, maar als je er echt tijd in wilt steken zou je die tutorial kunnen doornemen.
<pjotter> Maar daar het gaat het niet om.
<DooitzedeJong> probeer eens iets uit met aap noot mies
<DooitzedeJong> highlight
<DooitzedeJong> zodat die drie woorden worden opgelicht
<pjotter> Ik heb net bijvoorbeeld een .konijn taal definitie proberen te maken op basis van de pascal defnitie file. Dat werkt ook niet. Wat je dan krijgt is dat gedit op zich wel de taal 'konijn' herkent en die toevoegt aan zijn talen lijstje. Maar wanneer je die dan selectieer krijg ik geen 'pascal' highlighting maar helemaal geen enkele highlighting.
<pjotter> Overigens is dit wel een methode die in verschillende tutorials wordt aanbevolen. Dus wat dat betreft is dit niet zo vreemd. Ik vraag me alleen af waarom het niet werkt. Misschiend at iemand anders ook wel eens een nieuwe taal definitie heeft toegevoegd aan gedit?
<DooitzedeJong> Misschien conflicteren de bestandsnaam en de inhoud van het document
<pjotter> Nope, ik heb alles gecheckt. Dat kan het niet zijn.
<DooitzedeJong> Zet de code van het bestand eens op pastebin.ubuntu.com
<pjotter> oog en blikje
<DooitzedeJong> Dat is lenzendoosje in het vlaams
<MonkeyDust> wat is wat in het vlaams?
<DooitzedeJong> ogenblikje -> lenzendoosje
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<DooitzedeJong> jefke, wat was jouw probleem
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<jefke> ah oke, wel ik heb een probleem met het uitpakken
<jefke> als ik het uitpak krijg ik de error:
<jefke> momentje
<jefke> Archief niet uitgepakt  U heeft geen rechten om archieven in de map ‘file:///media/MATHWORKS_R2010B(vcd)’ uit te pakken.
<CasW> chmodden
<jefke> chmodden, wat is dat?
<CasW> Je moet de juiste rechten geven aan de map, zodat je bestanden erin uit kan lezen, of erin schrijven, wat je van plan was.
<CasW> En dat doe je in de terminal met 'chmod'
<DooitzedeJong> Je kan beter chown doen
<DooitzedeJong> chmod 777 is nogal gevaarlijk zijn
<CasW> Bijvoorbeeld sudo (je moet het doen als 'super user') chmod 777 (root: 7 (= lezen, schrijven, uitvoeren, verwijderen), eigenaar: 7, anderen: 7) /media/MATHWORKS_R2010B
<DooitzedeJong> Geen goed idee CasW
<CasW> Je hoeft waarschijnlijk geen 777 te doen
<DooitzedeJong> Dat moet wel omdat de eigenaar root
<jefke> hoezo gevaarlijk?
<CasW> Je krijgt álle rechten, iedereen krijgt álle rechten, en dus kunnen ze er alles mee doen
<CasW> (ook programma's en malware en dergelijke, dacht ik)
<DooitzedeJong> Klopt, CasW
<DooitzedeJong> Daarom kun je beter: sudo file-roller of sudo chown gebruiker /map/bestand doen
<CasW> Kan dat eigenlijk niet ook op een hele map?
<DooitzedeJong> met sudo file-roller open je het uitpakprogramma met root
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> chown jefke '/media/MATHWORKS_R2010B(vcd)'
<DooitzedeJong> wel sudo ervoor
<DooitzedeJong> Is het een CD?
<jefke> nee ik moet het mounte nadat het is uitgepakt
<DooitzedeJong> Wat is het dan?
<jefke> een iso bestand
<DooitzedeJong> oke, dus op dat iso bestand staat een archief?
<jefke> en met chown geeft het:
<jefke> chown: ontbrekend argument na ‘/media/MATHWORKS_R2010B(vcd)’
<jefke> hoe bedoel je?
<DooitzedeJong> sudo chown '/media/MATJWORKS_R2010B(vcd)' jefke
<DooitzedeJong> in die iso staat dus een bestand dat uitgepakt moet worden
<jefke> dat had ik letterlijk getypt ja
<jefke> ja
<DooitzedeJong> doe nu eens jefke na chown
<CasW> chown --help: Gebruik chown [OPTIE]... [EIGENAAR][:[GROEP]] BESTAND...
<CasW> De eigenaar en/of groep van elk gegeven BESTAND veranderen naar de gegeven
<CasW> EIGENAAR en/of GROEP, of naar de eigenaar en groep van REFERENTIEBESTAND.
<jefke> ik volg niet meer zo goed..
<CasW> Het komt erop neer dat je chown jefke '/media/MATHWORKS_R2010B(vcd)
<CasW> moet doen
<CasW> (Uiteraard wel die aanhalingstekens sluiten)
<jefke> ja heb ik gedaan
<jefke> wel met sudo
<CasW> Oké, vreemd
<DooitzedeJong> pak het bestand eens uit met root rechten
<DooitzedeJong> sudo file-roller
<jefke> aaah nee nu lukt het uitpakken ineens wel..
<DooitzedeJong> Kan gebeuren :P
<jefke> dus door chown heb ik mezelf meer 'rechten' gegeven?
<CasW> Ja, je hebt jezelf de eigenaar van die map gemaakt, en dus heb je meer rechten
<jefke> oke goed om te weten!
<CasW> (Zoals ik al zei, met chmod verander je die rechten, het eerste cijfer van die 777 die ik noemde is de root, tweede is de eigenaar, derde zijn alle anderen dacht ik)
<jefke> hope dat het verder lukt, merci in elk geval iedereen!!
<jefke> oke danku
<CasW> Jefke: Ik heb het opgezocht, en het eerste cijfer is niet rood, maar de eigenaar, het tweede is de groep waar jij in zit, en de deerde is voor alle anderen
<CasW> *rood = root
<jefke> oke
<jefke> helaas lukt de verdere installatie me niet..
<DooitzedeJong> Wat installeer je dan?
<jefke> Matlab
<jefke> kheb er gistre ook al een paar uur aan besteed
<CasW> Is dat ergens gratis te downloaden?
<jefke> maar ik kwam er niet uit en heb het weggegooid en een andere versie gedownload
<jefke> ja als torrent toch
<CasW> Wat lukt er niet aan de installatie?
<CasW> En hoe installeer je het? Vanaf code?
<jefke> wel ik heb zowat de zelfde stappen gevolgd als ze gistren zeiden
<jefke> nee ik zit echt nog in begin van isntallatie
<CasW> Wat doe je en wat zegt 'ie dan?
<jefke> ik moet het commando: sudo sh /media/MATHWORKS_R2010B(vcd)/install
<jefke> invoeren
<jefke> als reactie: bash: syntaxfout nabij onverwacht symbool '('
<jefke> dus heb zelfde command zonder (vcd) gedaan
<commandoline> jefke, probeer eens het volgende:
<commandoline> sudo sh /media/MATHWORKS_R2010B\(vcd\)/install
<DooitzedeJong> of
<jefke> dan komt er: sh: Can't open /media/MATHWORKS_R2010B(vcd)/install
<DooitzedeJong> cd /media/MATHWORKS_R2010B(vcd)
<DooitzedeJong> en dan ./install
<DooitzedeJong> of sudo sh install
<jefke> bij: cd /media/MATHWORKS_R2010B(vcd)
<jefke> komt er: bash: syntaxfout nabij onverwacht symbool '('
<DooitzedeJong> cd '/media/MATHWORKS_R2010B(vcd)'
<jefke> ah nee is in orde
<jefke> zowel ./install als sudo sh install werekn niet
<jefke> bij ./install -> bash: ./install: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<jefke> bij sudo sh install-> sh: Can't open install
<DooitzedeJong> doe eens ls en post de uitkomst op http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<CasW> install bestaat blijkbaar niet...
<CasW> Probeer ./install.sh
<jefke> ik heb het gepost DooitzedeJong
<jefke> bash: ./install.sh: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<DooitzedeJong> wat is de link?
<jefke> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/573071/
<DooitzedeJong> doe eens cd archives en dan opnieuw ls
<CasW> Waarom archives? Waarom niet bijvoorbeeld bin?
<jefke> doc_ja  glnx86  glnxa64  maci64
<DooitzedeJong> en nu bin
<jefke> als commando?
<CasW> Nee, cd bin || ls
<CasW> (dus eerst cd bin en dan ls)
<jefke> bash: cd: bin: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<CasW> Oh, wacht, eerst cd ../bin ipv cd bin; je zit nu nog in archives
<jefke> glnx86  glnxa64  maci64
<CasW> Heb je een 32- of 64-bits installatie?
<DooitzedeJong> probeer eens: sudo sh glnx86
<jefke> dat weet ik niet..
<jefke> doet nix?
<DooitzedeJong> Ik schakel even over op empathy
<jefke> empathy?
<DooitzedeJong> een chat programma
<jefke> dan moet ik wel nog account enzo aanmake
<CasW> Probeer 's cd glnx86?
<jefke> binne cd bin?
<jefke> ls geeft niets dan
<CasW> Oké
<CasW> Doe 's cd ../../ (dan zit je weer terug in die map met archives en bin etc., toch?)
<CasW> En dan gedit readme.txt
<CasW> Misschien staan daar installatieinstructies in
<jefke>  3.1 Installation Commands         On UNIX systems:  install
<jefke> enige nuttige voor mij
<jefke> maar mss heb ik fout uitgepakt?
<jefke> ik heb dus -programma gedowload
<jefke> -isobestand gemound
<jefke> -isobestand uitgepakt in media/ MATH...
<jefke> is dat toch al de juiste manier?
<CasW> Ik zou het persoonlijk niet in /media hebben uitgepakt, maar het lijkt me wel dat het moet kunnen...
<CasW> Maar was het wel noodzakelijk hem uit te pakken?
<jefke> wat wel vreemd is, als ik bij locaties de gemounte map open, is deze leeg..
<CasW> Oh, wacht, ik denk dat ik het al weet, hij is vast beveiligd...
<jefke> iemand zij me hier dat te doen...
<CasW> (Had ik ook een tijd met een NFS-iso :p)
<CasW> Is het een gratis-te-downloaden-iso, zegmaar, legaal?
<jefke> ik vrees van niet :s
<CasW> Dan zal het hetzelfde probleem zijn... Ik zou proberen hem te branden, als je daar de mogelijkheid toe hebt
<CasW> Alhoewel, ik weet niet, misschien helpt dat ook wel niet
<jefke> nee, geen dvds hier, tis ongeveer 5 gigabyte
<CasW> Ik heb het geloof ik uiteindelijk opgelost met een virtueel station binnen Wine... Ik neem aan dat dat voor jou niet gaat werken, maar je kan het proberen: 'start' -> Wine -> Wine configureren -> stations -> toevoegen -> schijfletter kiezen -> ok -> pad aanpassen naar de iso
<CasW> En dan wine 'station C bekijken', en dan naar de juiste drive, en daar staat 'ie
<CasW> (hopelijk)
<jefke> welke schijflettermoet ik kiezen?
<CasW> Dat maakt niet zo veel uit, zolang hij maar niet bezet is (dus niet C:/ bijvoorbeeld, maar eerder K:/)
<jefke> eerst toevoegen?
<CasW> Ja
<jefke> en wat moet ik izen?
<CasW> Oh, sorry, je kan geen iso's mounten zo, zie ik nu... Tenzij ik verkeerd kijk
<jefke> C is trouwens de schijf waar mijn windows op is geistalleerd
<CasW> Heb je VirtualBox geïnstalleerd? En C:/ in Wine is iets anders dan C:/ van Windows (die je geïnstalleerd hebt)
<jefke> ah omdat ik bij C:/ een map met windows zie
<jefke> niet dat ik weet
<CasW> Oké, jammer, anders zou je het van daaruit misschien kunnen kopiëren naar Linux.
<CasW> Iemand anders nog ideeën? Ik kan zo gauw niets meer verzinnen
<jefke> wat ik vooral vreemd vind, is dat dit de derde matlab versie is waarbij het mislukt
<CasW> Nee, dat niet, ze zijn waarschijnlijk alle drie zo beveiligd.
<CasW> (Dit is dus expres zo gedaan)
<jefke> in dat geval mss toch voor de gratische variant gaan
<CasW> Ja, ik denk dat het dan wel moet werken
<jefke> ja maar "octave" heeft wel een aantal functies minder..
<CasW> Helaas, maar het is beter dan niets
<jefke> idd
<jefke> in elk geval heel erg bedankt voor de moeite!
<CasW> Geen dank
<jefke> ksal zelf nog wa zoeke
<DooitzedeJong> Succes
<jefke> merci
<jefke> :)
<DooitzedeJong> Kan iemand mij nu helpen met een Ubuntu 11.04 probleem?
<CasW> Ik kan het proberen...
<CasW> Ik moet wel toegeven dat ik hem nog steeds niet heb geprobeerd.
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb allemaal hdds ik in mijn unity balk
<DooitzedeJong> die wil ik eruit fietsen
<DooitzedeJong> Komst do út Fryslân?
<CasW> Nee, maar ik woon er wel
<CasW> Ik kan het wel lezen
<CasW> Niet schrijven
<DooitzedeJong> Ik wenje ek yn Fryslân
<DooitzedeJong> Wolst du een snelkursus Frysk?
<DooitzedeJong> Skrieuwe?
<CasW> Naah, niet nodig
<DooitzedeJong> Sense Hofstede, hat it ek dyn
<sense> echt waar? :)
<sense> Ik heb het vooral opgepikt van klasgenoten.
<DooitzedeJong> De kursus hald yn dat je http://wurdboek.nl brûkke en Ubuntu oersette :P
<DooitzedeJong> yn it Frysk
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<DooitzedeJong> Toch sense?
<sense> ach
<CasW> Is Ubuntu er nog niet in het Fries, dan?
<DooitzedeJong> Do hast der fêst wol wat fan learre.
<DooitzedeJong> leare
<sense> CasW: Er zijn gedeeltelijke vertalingen, maar er is nog heel erg veel te doen.
<DooitzedeJong> Seker
<DooitzedeJong> Juter is Sense Hofstede der drok dwaande mei west
<DooitzedeJong> Compiz liep vast
<erkan^> wie heeft ervaring met "Verbeterde Bureaublad Zoom"?
<MonkeyDust> moette kik ier is aantwaarreps beginne klappe, dan godde wa meemoake denkek ;)
<DooitzedeJong> Het eerste stuk begrijp ik
<Gotiniens> moet ik eens in het antwerps gaan praten, dan ga je wat mee maken denk ik
<Gotiniens> het is allemaal niet zo moeilijk,
<MonkeyDust> idd Gotiniens
<DooitzedeJong> Integendeel tot het fries :P
<CasW> Ooh, kik = ik en klappe = praten, oké, dan snap ik het
<MonkeyDust> een klapke doeng = een praatje slaan
<erkan^> ow
<DooitzedeJong> Sorry erkan, jij had een probleem
<MonkeyDust> en een klappei is een roddeltante
<sense> Ik dacht dat ze klappen in een heel andere context gebruikten in België. :)
<erkan^> heb jij weleens met verbeterde bureaublad zoom (van compiz) geprobeerd, DooitzedeJong ?
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<DooitzedeJong> Ga ik even proberen
<erkan^> die volgt prima naar de muis, alleen als ik typ een tekst, dan volgt ie niet )-:
<DooitzedeJong> Bij mij hetzelfde
<erkan^> jammer
<DooitzedeJong> probeer eens in te zoomen met het toetsenbord
<erkan^> dat heb ik ook gedaan, lukt niet
<erkan^> ie negeert naar de tekst als ik ben aan het typen
<DooitzedeJong> Heb je al op internet gezocht naar een bug?
<erkan^> daar ben ik bezig
<erkan^> ik kan zelf niet maken, omdat ik geen kennis van C++ heb. iemand (van #compiz) zei dat ie heeft geen tijd om die hulpprogrammaatje aanpassen
<DooitzedeJong> Wat zei ie nog meer?
<CasW> Waar staat die code? (even kijken, ik kan het waarschijnlijk ook niet)
<DooitzedeJong> Ik zat aan hetzelfde te denken CasW
<erkan^> http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Ezoom CasW
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Heel mooi, maar nu hebben we de code nog steeds niet
<DooitzedeJong> https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz/compiz/ubuntu
<erkan^> ik weet geen bal van de code
<erkan^> effe kijken
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ben net begonnen met c++
<CasW> Ik heb alleen wat oppervlakkig verstand van C++, een keer zo'n boek doorgewerkt
<CasW> Maar we kunnen het altijd proberen
<DooitzedeJong> sense, jij hebt toch ook redelijk veel verstand van c++?
<sense> DooitzedeJong: Ik heb nog nooit geprogrammeerd in C++, wel wat in C, maar niet erg veel.
<DooitzedeJong> ok
<DooitzedeJong> Zal even in #compiz vragen om een link naar de source code
<erkan^> smspillaz is afwezig denk ik, DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> http://gitweb.compiz.org/
<DooitzedeJong> CasW
<DooitzedeJong> http://gitweb.compiz.org/
<Stef> Dag iedereen, als ik mijn computer opstart, krijg ik volgende melding, daarna gaat hij gewoon verder met opstarten. Hoe kan ik dit oplossen?
<Stef> udevd-work[]: inotify_add_watch(6, /dev/sdc, 10) failed: No such file or directory
<Stef> Oen, ik zag dat je gistere nog geantwoord had, maar ik had per ongeluk mijn browser gesloten waardoor ik het niet meer kon lezen.
<DooitzedeJong> Je bedoelt zeker Oer mag ik hopen :P
<CasW> /dev/sdc is er niet (meer), waarschijnlijk laatst een partitie weggehaald / harde schijf weggehaald of zo?
<CasW> DooitzedeJong: Hoe moet ik van die pagina downloaden? :p
<DooitzedeJong> Weet ik ook niet
<DooitzedeJong> Dat is mijn probleem ook CasW
<CasW> Ah, eerst download je git, en dan doe je git clone en dan die url
<DooitzedeJong> Software Centre loopt bij mij steeds vast
<CasW> sudo apt-get install git
<DooitzedeJong> Ḱan niet als mijn updatebeheer vast loopt :P
<CasW> sudo apt-get upgrade :p
<DooitzedeJong> dat kan dus ook niet omdat het locked is
<CasW> Locked?
<CasW> Há, ik heb hem binnen!
<DooitzedeJong> Compiz liep weer eens vast
<CasW> Wat zit jij dan ooit te doen, dat 'ie zo vaak vastloopt?
<DooitzedeJong> Veel
<DooitzedeJong> Radio luisteren en firefox tabs open en chatten met empathy
<CasW> En daarvan loopt 'ie vast? Wat voor pc heb je?
<Gotiniens> dat is niet veel hoor, daar zou compiz niet vast van moeten lopen
<DooitzedeJong> Best goede Athlon 64 X2
<DooitzedeJong> met een nVidia videokaart
<CasW> Inderdaad, dan zou Compiz niet vast moeten lopen...
<DooitzedeJong> Hij staat bij mij ondemand op 1 GHz
<DooitzedeJong> en als ik sneller wil werken kan dat niet omdat ik die indicator niet heb
<CasW> Dan installeer je die toch?
<CasW> Enig idee wat die 'grabbed' is in ezoom?
<CasW> Nouja, DooitzedeJong: Ik geef op, ik heb er nu geen tijd voor en zo
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<Stef> CasW, sorry ik was eventjes weg
<CasW> Oké, welkom terug
<Stef> en sorry het moest inderdaad oer zijn! :)
<Stef> om eventjes terug te komen
<Stef> ik heb 4 harde schijven: 1x voor ubuntu, en 3 voor data waarvan 2 in RAID1
<Stef> en inderdaad is sdc is 1 hardeschijf van die RAID
<Stef> maar moet ik die error ernstig nemen of niet? Want ik wil dat mijn RAID1 werkt :)
<CasW> Neuh, volgens mij hoef je hem niet ernstig te nemen
<CasW>  /away
<CasW>  /back
<player> als ik ubuntu upgrade naar 10 word alles van mijn pc dan verwijderd?
<player> ?
<player> hallo
<CasW> Nee, niet als je upgrade
<player> oh ooke
<DooitzedeJong> CasW en sense hebben jullie verstand van binaire python bestanden?
<CasW> binair niet, nee
<sense> DooitzedeJong: Niet echt, wat wil je weten?
<DooitzedeJong> Ik wil een bug patchen alleen dat lukt niet omdat de fout in een binair python bestand zit.
<DooitzedeJong>  
<DooitzedeJong> *.so
<DooitzedeJong> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-cpufreq/+bug/726086
<CasW> Het lijkt me, dat je de originele code moet krijgen, en die dan moet omzetten naar *.so
<DooitzedeJong> maar hoe?
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb de branch al opgehaald
<CasW> Geen idee...
<CasW> Ah, .so == 'a shared object'
<DooitzedeJong> het probleem zit hem in _appindicator.so
<CasW> http://docs.python.org/extending/windows.html#differences-between-unix-and-windows, daar staat wat over .so...
<DooitzedeJong> Wat heb ik met dll's te maken
<CasW> .so == een soort dll
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<CasW> extension module a module written in the low-level language of the Python implementation: C/C++ for Python, Java for Jython. Typically contained in a single dynamically loadable pre-compiled file, e.g. a shared object (.so) file for Python extensions on Unix, a DLL (given the .pyd extension) for Python extensions on Windows, or a Java class file for Jython extensions.  (Note that currently, the Distutils only handles C/C++ extensions for Python.)
<DooitzedeJong> ik zie het
<CasW> Heb je de code voor die .so?
<DooitzedeJong> sense, weet jij iets over een libary voor indicators?
<DooitzedeJong> CasW, nee
<sense> DooitzedeJong: Ik heb op IRC lesgegeven in het gebruik van indicators, maar ik ben nu eigenlijk druk bezig.
<CasW> Dan kan je hem ook niet aanpassen, het is gewoon een gecompileerd ding
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<sense> DooitzedeJong: Kijk anders eens bij de logbestanden van de DeveloperWeeks
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Waat kan ik die vinden sense?
<sense> DooitzedeJong: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Previous :)
<DooitzedeJong> bedankt
<DooitzedeJong> De libary is in C geschreven
<DooitzedeJong> Het is een python binding
<DooitzedeJong> python-appindicator
<CasW> Ja, dat stond ook al in die link die ik stuurde, toch?
<DooitzedeJong> De bug is al gepatcht
<DooitzedeJong> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libappindicator/+bug/724917
<sense> Ik heb nog eens een paar regels code geschreven voor die bibliotheek.
<sense> python-appindicator heeft geen enkele Python code, het komt van een .defs bestand en de C-code.
<CasW> Maar hoe maak je dan die *.so-files?
<sense> CasW: Die wordt gecompileerd.
<sense> Hè bah, zijn ze nou alweer vergeten om de Python-bindingen bij te werken na een aanpassing aan de C-code?
<CasW> Ja, dat snapte ik al, maar gewoon g++ [c++-code] filename.so?
<sense> .so is machinecode, geen C.
<sense> 010111011000101010
<MonkeyDust> hexadecimaal?
<DooitzedeJong> Blijkbaar wel, want dit is mij in january niet gebeurt
<DooitzedeJong> nee binair
<CasW> Ja, gemaakt door C te compileren, toch?
<MonkeyDust> ah binair
<DooitzedeJong> Nu heeft de maker van indicator-cpufreq een patch ingeleverd
<DooitzedeJong> maar die is nog niet geaccepteerd
<DooitzedeJong> Het zal hopelijk wel snel gefixt worden
<DooitzedeJong> Ik bedoel de code included
<DooitzedeJong> geaccepteerd
<trijntje> hey player
<player> hey
<player> weet je wat er aan de hand is
<player> ?
<player> ik heb pas ubuntu 10.04 instaleerd
<player> en daarvoor had ik 9.04
<player> en als dan ik dan naar muziek luisterden of filmpjes keek op sites dan ging alles goed maar nu verspringd de tijd en ik hoor geen geluid
<trijntje> waarin speel je die filmpjes/muziek dan af?
<trijntje> in welk programma?
<player> bv op youtube
<player> en in rhythmbox
<player> het is overal zo
<player> behalve in banshee
<trijntje> hmm, vreemd zeg
<Oer> welke flash gebruik je ?
<trijntje> ik weet niet precies hoe dat zou kunnen
<Oer> in ff : about:plugins
<Remko_> How can i transfer mail, account settings from Thunderbird Portable (Windows), to Thunderbird in Ubuntu?
<Oer> Once the installer has completed, start Mozilla Thunderbird. You should be greeted with the Import Wizard.
<Oer> else it is somewhere in the menu, i don't have thunderbird installed.
<Remko_> Thanks Oer, I can only find te Import menu for Communicator 4.x.  There in no Add-on for export all setting.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-20
<K-4U> Een goedenmorgen. Ik heb een probleem met de internetverbinding van een van mijn linux machines.. Ik heb wel internet in een browser, maar kan niets vanuit CLI..
<JapyDooge> gebruik je een proxy server?
<K-4U> nop
<JapyDooge> raar
<JapyDooge> heb je helemaal geen IP verkeer? of bijv. alleen geen DNS?
<K-4U> DNS doet het wel
<K-4U> maar om dat uit te sluiten heb ik gepingt naar mijn eigen ip adres thuis(zit nu op werk)
<JapyDooge> ahh
<JapyDooge> hmm je zou een traceroute naar buiten kunnen doen en kijken waar 'ie stuk loopt
<JapyDooge> maar dan moet je bij die machine zitten :p
<K-4U> daar zit ik
<K-4U> maar het rare is dus dat ik wel in een browser naar google kan gaan, maar niet kan pingen..
<JapyDooge> hmm
<JapyDooge> en als je een traceroute naar google.nl bijv doet?
<K-4U> homectrl@homectrl:~$ traceroute6 www.google.nl
<K-4U> traceroute: unknown host www.google.nl
<JapyDooge> hm
<JapyDooge> can you run 'nslookup'
<JapyDooge> and type 'www.google.nl' there?
<JapyDooge> err sorry
<JapyDooge> ik zit in 4 chats tegelijk :+
<K-4U> maakt niet :P
<K-4U> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/553826/
<JapyDooge> hmmm
<JapyDooge> gebruik je dhcp?
<K-4U> uhmm.. nee
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> da's raar lol
<JapyDooge> en als je traceroute gebruikt ipv traceroute6?
<K-4U> maar dat is omdat dit een server is.. en, geloof het of niet, zijn mac adres veranderd somehow, waardoor de DHCP server hem een nieuw ip geeft
<K-4U> die.. staat niet geinstalleerd op dit ding
<JapyDooge> hmmm want traceroute6 is alleen voor IPv6
<JapyDooge> even zien welk command je dan moet hebben :p
<K-4U> kan niet echt installeren.. zonder internet :P
<JapyDooge> als je wel een browser hebt is er wel een omweg lol
<K-4U> auw, ja :P
<JapyDooge> haha
<K-4U> been there :P
<JapyDooge> hmm raar dat je geen traceroute hebt maar wel traceroute6 :P
<K-4U> das... waar ja :P
<JapyDooge> welke Ubuntu versie is het?
<K-4U> uhm, nieuwste, 11.10
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/traceroute/traceroute_2.0.15-1_i386.deb
<JapyDooge> :-)
<K-4U> aha... fu.. **begint met overtypen** :P
<JapyDooge> xD
<JapyDooge> ik kan wel een tinyurl maken :+
<K-4U> hoeft niet :P
<K-4U> maar ik moet ff een andere zoeken, dit is nl een omap :P
<K-4U> oke
<K-4U> dehell
<K-4U> ik doe een wget op google
<K-4U> en dat.. werkt
<JapyDooge> lol
<JapyDooge> wtf :P
<K-4U> dit is... raar :S
<K-4U> kan nog altijd niets installeren though
<K-4U> oh wait, dat neem ik terug :|
<K-4U> ben nu een traceroute aan het doen
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> ik ben benieuwd lol
<K-4U> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/553829/
<JapyDooge> hm
<K-4U> (tbh, ik heb geen idee wat ik daar moet zien)
<JapyDooge> hoe zit je netwerk in elkaar? twee routers achter elkaar oid?
<JapyDooge> heh
<K-4U> ja :P
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> ik vermoed dat het een probleem is dat beide 192.168.0.0/24 als range hebben, je zou er een op 192.168.1.0/24 moeten zetten eigenlijk
<JapyDooge> je hebt twee netwerken met de zelfde ranges die naar elkaar moeten routeren
<K-4U> werk netwerk zit op 0, ik zit op 1
<JapyDooge> hmm
<JapyDooge> wacht, ik teken even iets :P
<JapyDooge> hm
<JapyDooge> dit is wat weird K-4U :P
<K-4U> enne? :P
<JapyDooge> want je dns (volgens nslookup) is 192.168.1.1
<K-4U> dat kan ja
<JapyDooge> ik vraag me af hoe je netwerk in elkaar zit dan thuis :+
<JapyDooge> want dan heb je.. 3 routers? :p
<K-4U> ik ben op mn werk :P
<JapyDooge> ahh ik dacht dat dit op je pc thuis was
<K-4U> nee, dit is een beagleboard waarvoor ik software aan het ontwikkelen ben
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> ik vermoede dat je 'm kon overnemen oid :p
<JapyDooge> mja dan gaat het lastig worden, dan zou je moeten langskomen als je achter die pc zit :p
<K-4U> kan ik, ssh :P
<K-4U> en het bordje ligt hier
<JapyDooge> hm nu volg ik het niet helemaal :+
<K-4U> met muis, toetsenbord en monitor :)
<JapyDooge> die pastebins, waren van binnen een ssh sessie naar je pc thuis? :p
<K-4U> wacht :P
<JapyDooge> lol
<K-4U> ik zit nu op mijn werk, die ssh sessie(pastebins) is van het beagleboard dat hier naast me ligt
<JapyDooge> en die ssh sessie gaat naar dat beagleboard?
<K-4U> ja
<JapyDooge> en dat beagleboard is ook waar je een probleem mee hebt? :P
<K-4U> jep
<JapyDooge> aahhhhh
<JapyDooge> ik zat te denken aan een fysieke pc die thuis stond oid waar je dat probleem mee had :p
<K-4U> nee :P
<JapyDooge> hm
<JapyDooge> maar op die beagleboard heb je dus helemaal geen connectie?
<K-4U> eerst helemaal niets nee
<K-4U> maar nu werkt alles weer :S
<JapyDooge> wtf :P
<JapyDooge> spontaan? :+
<K-4U> ja :S
<JapyDooge> haha
<K-4U> hm, OF.. die pakketten bestaan gewoon totaal niet voor omap.. xD
<K-4U> (apache)
<JapyDooge> hm
<JapyDooge> maar dat zou ook raar zijn
<JapyDooge> apache is er voor omap iig :p
<K-4U> ja... raar.. een apt-get update fixte het
<JapyDooge> mss een netwerkpackage met bugs oid
<JapyDooge> gaat 'homectrl' doen wat ik denk wat het doet? :+
<K-4U> wat denk je dat het gaan doen? :P
<JapyDooge> domotica :p
<K-4U> jep :P
<JapyDooge> ah nice
<JapyDooge> hobby van me :+
<K-4U> oeh, das leuk om te horen :P
<JapyDooge> tot aan hardwareontwikkeling toe, nu bezig een protocol te bedenken :P maar mss moet ik me maar aan bestaande standaarden houden, alhoewel ik het graag wil uitbouwen :p
<K-4U> ik maak ook inderdaad de hardware.. Misschien ben je bekend met de Elektor/Elektuur?
<JapyDooge> hm ja ik ken het blad, lees het zelf niet actief maar beland wel eens op hun site per ongeluk :P
<K-4U> daar ´werk´ ik :P (stage)
<JapyDooge> aah nice :)
<K-4U> dus, nog suggesties? :P
<JapyDooge> ik moet nog eens iemand vinden om m'n project mee uit te werken, aangezien ik zo nu en dan wat kennis over de haalbaarheid van zaken tekort kom en te weinig tijd heb :+
<K-4U> okay :P
<K-4U> ik moet mn laptop ffkes rebooten
<K-4U> als je nog tips hebt voor een domoticasysteem, of als je wat info wilt
<K-4U> kan je me mailen-> k.beckers@elektor.com
<JapyDooge> ok cool :) als ik me wat bedenk doe ik dat
<JapyDooge> enjoy en succes :)
<K-4U> thnx :)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-21
<OerHeks> oeps
<OerHeks> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/80167/ubuntu-1204-gaat-energiebesparende-functies-intel-cpus-benutten.html
<curahack> Goedenavond, ik snap dat het nu laat is, ik hoop dat een aantal van jullie wakker zijn
<curahack> ik probeer exim4 te installeren maar ik krijg constant deze errorL
<curahack> Could not perform immediate configuration on 'exim4-daemon-heavy'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details.
<OerHeks> hoi curahack antwoord 4#, maar antwoord #7 + #8 lijken me zeer intressant http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1672227
<curahack> ik had dat al gezien,
<curahack> het probleem/verschil is dat ik exim4 nog moet installeren
<curahack> in die situatie gaan ze er vanuit dat het al is geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> oke, installeer dan eerst sendmail o.i.d. ?
<OerHeks> zoals in 8 ?
<curahack> ff wachten...
<curahack> wacht, ff, ik reinstall deze VPS ff, dit is een troep geworden...
<OerHeks> :-)
<curahack> hmn, volgens mij installeerd exim4 wel als ik eerst sendmail en rmail "purge"-ed
<OerHeks> cool
<curahack> fuck, werkt toch niet
<curahack> ik word knetter gek, ik ben al de hele dag met iets bezig
<curahack> ik probeer fusionforge of gforge te installeren, maar ik krijg ze niet aan de praat
<curahack> elke keer gedonder met dependencies
<OerHeks> lastig om je daarmee te helpen ..
<curahack> ja, dat snap ik, no problem... ;)
<curahack> leuk om te zien dat je nogsteeds na al die jaren 's nachts op IRC bent
<OerHeks> nou, ik zou graag een baan hebben :-D
<curahack> je hebt geen baan (meer)?
<OerHeks> tot dan verrijk ik mezelf.
<curahack> shit, wow
<OerHeks> nope, al flinke tijd niet, dat maakt het niet simpeler.
<curahack> ik kan me nog herinneren dat je me een aantal jaren geleden ook al hielp rond deze tijd
<curahack> toen had een een nacht baan
<OerHeks> de versie in een ppa is ouder dan in softwarecentrum 5.1.1 > 5.1-5
<curahack> is er een mogelijke fix?
<curahack> anders laat ik het hierbij, dan ga ik RedMine proberen
<OerHeks> welke dependencies ? postgres ?
<curahack> hmn, het was telkens gedonder, het heeft nl zijn eigen apache *mailserver*  postgresql (installeerd wel, maar is super broken, werkt niet)
<curahack> echt waardeloos, en niemand op hun IRC reageert :(
<OerHeks> lijkt het op dit ? > http://askubuntu.com/questions/30257/package-manager-borked-with-gforge
<curahack> ja, onder andere ja
<curahack> het is echt schandalig, constant errors
<OerHeks> verse vm ..
<curahack> ze hebben een VM image op hun website, maar ik kan die niet installeren op mijn OpenVZ VPS
<OerHeks> 21022012
<curahack> wat?
<OerHeks> palindroomdatum
<curahack> hier is het nog 20022012
<curahack> :P
<OerHeks> kan dat geen errors geven ?
<curahack> ow wacht, sorry, de server is in Parijs, dus hoort niet
<curahack> maar als nog, dat hoort geen error te geven, ik ga er niet vanuit dat de ppa nu net bewerkt is
<OerHeks> ver gezocht idd ..
<OerHeks> even tzdata prutsen :-D
<curahack> nah, dat gaat me te ver, heeft geen zin, uiteindelijk moet het stabiel werken, ik heb het nl helemaal gehad hiermee, ik ben al bijna 8 uur bezig met deze problemen
<curahack> ik ga nu gewoon RedMine proberen,
<curahack> lijkt veel simpeler
<Loeki> Ik wil op een server ubuntu installeren, op de server draait nu windows, welke schijfindeling moet ik kiezen om geen gegevens kwijt te raken?
<JapyDooge> wil je de Windows installatie ook laten werken Loeki?
<JapyDooge> alsin; naast elkaar installeren met dualboot?
<Loeki> Ik wil inderdaad als dual boot kunnen gebruiken
<JapyDooge> als het goed is kun je bij de partitieeditor 'automatic partition resizing' selecteren, waarop hij je Windows-partitie verkleint
<JapyDooge> maar niet sure of dit met Server hetzelfde werkt als met Desktop
<Loeki> als ik kijk kan ik kiezen uit 2x de grootte aanpassen en 3x begeleid, ik neem aan dat de bovenste 2 de 2 harde schijven zijn.
<Loeki> Als ik de 1e schijf kies en hier een patitie aanmaak gaan er dan geen gegevens verloren?
<JapyDooge> Loeki: als je kiest voor automatisch resizen niet, alleen wordt je Windows-partitie kleiner
<JapyDooge> mocht je er over twijfelen
<JapyDooge> er kan altijd iets mis gaan
<JapyDooge> dus sowieso een backup maken imo :)
<Loeki> backup is het probleem, er staat windows sbs 2008 op, maar ik heb het wachtwoord niet, dus kan niet in windows komen, er schijnt op de HD een bestand te staan met wachtwoorden, vandaar een poging om de schijven via ubuntu te benaderen, of heb je misscien een beter voorstel?
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> dan kun je mogelijk beter een Ubuntu LiveCD gebruiken
<JapyDooge> en gewoon de disken mounten
<JapyDooge> dus de Ubuntu Desktop liveCd
<JapyDooge> Loeki: mag je het administrator password ook resetten?
<Loeki> ja, ik mag ook de wachtwoorden aanpassen, dat is geen probleem.
<JapyDooge> Loeki: is het een domain controller?
<JapyDooge> Loeki: als het geen domain controller is werkt dit: http://pogostick.net/~pnh/ntpasswd/
<JapyDooge> als 'ie het wel is waarschijnlijk niet, maar niet sure
<JapyDooge> bij Windows 2000 Server DC kon je daarmee ook het domain admin password resetten
<JapyDooge> maar met 2008 zal dat wel niet meer werken :p
<JapyDooge> maar local admin kan sowieso :)
<fabio_> hello from madrid
<fabio_> mocp
<fabio_> anyone here?
<fabio_> lordzett:
<lordzett> lo fabio_
<fabio_> lordzett: are you in amsterdam?
<lordzett> nee gelukkig niet
<JapyDooge> lol
<fabio_> im travelling there, and im looking a site for share and meet linux people there
<lordzett> ha k. hmm . no not even near
<fabio_> ok lordzett , keep searching for cool activities in amsterdam!
<fabio_> thanks!
<rikben> hallo
<StefandeVries> :(
<Oer> woehoe ! met 4/4 stemmen door !
<misnix> door naar wat? de tweede voorronde?
<CasW> misnix: Wij zijn nu weer een officiële LoCo
<misnix> geweldig </sarc>
<misnix> :-p
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-22
<pjotter> Hallo allemaal. Ik heb een USB stick met een hoop data. Nu viel me op dat er op die stick een enorme hoeveelheid bestanden staan die eindigen met ~
<pjotter> Weet iemand hoe die daar komen en of je die kan verwijderen?
<JanC> pjotter: backups (vb. als je iets bewerkt met een text editor); en tenzij je terug wil naar de vorige versie mag je die wissen dus
<JanC> er van uit gaande dat hetzelfde bestand zonder ~ ook bestaat
<pjotter> Ha, JanC! Het gekke is dat werkelijk alle bestanden gedupliceerd zijn. Van alle bestanden is er een bestand~.ext versie. En ik heb ze echt niet allemaal geopend met een texteditor.
<JanC> mja
<pjotter> Ik ze inmiddels al gewist.
<pjotter> vreemd.
<pjotter> Ze komen van een een USB stick. Misschien dat daar iets verkeerd is gegaan met kopiëren ofzo?
<geest> hallo iedereen
<geest> dus geen ubuntu gebruikers liever niet
<cas> Hoi, Ik probeer op een server Ubuntu (server) te installeren, maar zit een beetje vast met de netwerk configuratie
<cas> Er zitten 4 aansluitingen in (volgens mij 2 iKVM poorten en 2 ethernet) maar krijg er geen aansluiting mee
<cas> Het rare is ook dat de ledjes van de ethernet poorten ophouden met knipperen zodra ik in de installatie bij netwerk kom in de installatie
<cas> Als ik eth0 t/m eth3 configureer heb ik nog steeds geen verbinding
<cas> Heeft iemand een tip hoe ik dit aan de praat krijg?
<Lars___> goedemidaag!
<Oer> hallo Lars___
<Lars___> hoi
<Lars___> ik heb een vraagje, maar weet niet of ik die hier kan stellen
<JapyDooge> stellen kan altijd :)
<JapyDooge> of we het antwoord weten, weten we pas als we de vraag zien :)
<Lars___> heb wat support nodig bij de keuze van welke ubuntu voor mijn windows 7 laptop:-)
<Lars___> ik speel veel met android
<Lars___> nu is het echt tijd voor ubuntu haha, windows dekt het niet meer
<JapyDooge> Ik zou zeggen de meest recente, 11.10 :)
<Lars___> is dat dual boot? ik wil ook windows blijven gebruiken
<JapyDooge> dat kan inderdaad
<Lars___> thanks!
<JapyDooge> tijdens de installatie heb je de keuze voor het gebruiken van de volledige drive (weg windows) of naast elkaar (dan verkleint ie de Windows installatie)
<JapyDooge> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download :)
<Lars___> bedankt joh, ik ga meteen downloaden
<JapyDooge> ik zou wel aanraden de .ISO file te downloaden en op te starten vanaf de CD
<JapyDooge> er is namelijk ook een Windows installer, maar die vind ik persoonlijk niet erg prettig
<JapyDooge> succes :)
<Lars___> ow ok haha die heb ik net gekozen, die windows installer
<JapyDooge> ahh
<Lars___> beste dus die andere nemen?
<JapyDooge> die zou ik aanraden ja :)
<Lars___> ik blijf van wel de mogelijkheid van dual boot houden?
<JapyDooge> of het nog zo is ben ik niet helemaal bekend mee, maar in het verleden zorgde de windows installer nogal eens voor problemen
<JapyDooge> jahoor
<Lars___> van=dan
<Lars___> mooi
<JapyDooge> tijdens de installatie heb je dezelfde opties
<Lars___> thanks
<JapyDooge> en de performance is beter
<JapyDooge> de windows installer gebruikt een soort virtuele harddisk op je Windows drive
<JapyDooge> die in een grote file zit
<Lars___> die jij bedoelt, dat is een .iso bestand?
<Oer> en 64 bit.
<JapyDooge> dat is een .iso bestand inderdaad
<JapyDooge> je kan ook de 64 bits versie pakken :) ik weet niet of die tegenwoordig nog grote nadelen heeft
<Lars___> ik heb de 32bit gekozen
<JapyDooge> indien niet (dat kan Oer vast bevestigen) dan heb je daar wat meer geheugen tot je beschikking
<Lars___> daarbij stond recommended hihi
<Lars___> 18minuten nog, dan is hij binnen
<JapyDooge> 32 bits kan niet meer dan 4GB adresseren, met de hardwareaddressering hou je dan meestal 3.2 (ongeveer) GB over aan RAM, ipv de volle 4GB (of meer)
<Lars___> dus beter toch de 64-bit pakken?
<Oer> 32 bit is prima, volgende versie word 64 bit recommended, maar nu al is 64 bit goed te doen, want 11.10 is multi-arch, 32 + 64 bit
<Lars___> ok dan zet ik de download stil en pak ik toch de 64-bit
<Oer> :-)
<Lars___> :-)
<Lars___> cygwin voldeed tot voor kort, maar nu niet meer, voor het doel dat ik wil gebruiken
<Oer> voor ontwikkeling zou ik zeker 64 bit gebruiken.
<Lars___> ik ben een aardige noob hiermee, sorry haha
<Lars___> jep
<Lars___> wat is dan de vitualbox?
<Lars___> ik kom die term tegen
<Lars___> zit dat erbij?
<Oer> vbox is een virtual manager, zit ook in de repositoryś, hiermee kan je vrijwel elk OS virtualiseren binnen je OS
<Oer> "even een linxu versie bekijken" word dan peuleschil
<Oer> geen iso branden, gelijk mounten en installeren in een afgeschermde omgeving.
<Oer> voorbeeld: wordfeud spelen op een Android image ( wordfeud is niet beschikbaar voor linux)
<Lars___> oeps, ik viel ff weg
<Lars___> ben in nog in tha house?
<Lars___> :-)
<Oer> jups
<Lars___> mooi. ik viel ff weg
<Lars___> maar over die virtual box...
<Lars___> dat is ubuntu?
<Oer> volgende informatie: als je ubuntu naast win7 wilt installeren, laat win7-diskmanager zelf de partitie kleiner maken.
<Lars___> sorry voor de NOOB vragen
<Oer> virtualbox is er ook voor windows & mac
<Lars___> nog 8 minuten, dan is de download binnen
<Lars___> 700mb, toch best snel binnen
<Oer> netjes
<Lars___> de 64 bit 11.10 versie
<Lars___> hij is binnen
<Lars___> ik heb de .iso nu op mijn bureaublad
<Oer> mooi, volgende stap is ruimte maken. 50 gb is leuk, 100 gb is leuker.
<Lars___> dat heb ik wel vrij aan ruimte
<Lars___> die iso kan ik uitpakken, is dat de bedoeling? zit er een installer in?
<Oer> laat win7 zelf de partitie verkleinen, klik in diskmanagment op je partitie, rechter muis, verkleinen, en win7 rekent zelf hoeveel max
<Oer> nee iso niet uitpakken, op een cd branden, of met unetbootin op usb zetten.
<Oer> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Lars___> ok hij is het nu met unetbootin op mijn sticky aan het zetten
<Lars___> en zit vast bij file 174 van 363
<Lars___> loopt alweer..
<Lars___> ok staat erop
<Lars___> krijg de melding reboot now...
<Lars___> en vanuit de bios de usb boot option kiezen
<Lars___> klopt dat of ben ik nu helemaal fout bezig?
<Oer> heel goed
<Oer> als het soms lijkt, alsof de installatie stilstaat, kijk naar je hdd lampje... sommige berekeningen kosten iets tijd.
<Lars___> als ik de reboot now optie klik, gaat hij dan rechtstreeks naar de bios?
<Lars___> of moet ik daar zelf komen hihi
<Lars___> regelt dat unetbootin progje dat?
<Oer> nee, je zult zelf DEL of F2 of ESC moeten drukken om je bios aan te passen.
<Lars___> ok
<Oer> laat wel de stick erin zitten.
<Lars___> niet zo gemakkelijk als ik dacht allemaal haha
<Lars___> als ik dat doe, ben ik jouw support kwijt:-(
<Oer> deze stapjes kunnen lastig zijn, er is ook een wiki pagina over installeren
<Oer> nou, eventjes, start de usb stick op, "uitproberen" dan kom je in een live mode
<Oer> dan kan je firefox starten, en weer hier terugkomen, om de installatie te starten.
<Oer> je kan ook proberen direct te installeren, kies wel de goede partitie
<Lars___> ok, ik heb deze chatbox opgeslagen
<Lars___> ik ga ff proberen wattie doet:-)
<Oer> succes
<Lars___> thanks!
<Lars___> heyy Oer!
<Lars___> ben je er nog hihi
<Lars___> ik heb wel iets van succes geboekt
<Lars___> de bios zo ingesteld dat hij boot op de usb stick
<Lars___> dat deed hij ook
<Lars___> ik kwam in het keuze menu
<Lars___> daar gekozen voor: try ubuntu without installing
<Lars___> ik hoor het ubuntu opstart geluid
<Lars___> maar dan het scherm heeeeeeel donker
<Lars___> niet leesbaar
<Lars___> als ik heeel goed krijg, zie ik wel heel dinker een popup menu
<Lars___> dinker=donker
<Lars___> any advise on that? :-)
<CasW> Wat zegt het popup menu?
<Lars___> niet leesbaar
<CasW> Ook niet als je je scherm helderder zet? Omgeving donkerder maakt?
<Lars___> ik drukte op de uitknop, dus er stond waarschijnlijk iets van: wilt u de pc uitschakelen
<CasW> Ja, dat lijkt mij dan wel... Laptop of desktop?
<Lars___> laptop
<Lars___> hoe zet ik hem lichter in dat geval?
<CasW> Ah, daar hoopte ik al op, zit er een sneltoets op om het scherm lichter te maken? Fn+F[nogwat]?
<CasW> (Het tekentje is vaak een zonnetje)
<Lars___> jep, ik denk dat dat het is
<Lars___> fn+F6 hier, zie ik nu
<CasW> Proberen, zou ik zeggen ;)
<Lars___> doe ik, spannend!
<Lars___> haha
<Lars___> tot zo...
<CasW> Succes!
<Lars___> ben ik weer...
<Lars___> scherm blijft megadonker, onleesbaar
<Lars___> ok als ik andere opties kies vanaf het install menu
<Lars___> ook
<Lars___> ik ga me maar eens verdiepen in de wiki haha
<Lars___> ik kom er niet uit jongens:-(
<Lars___> na install van ubuntu, start hij op in ubuntu, ik krijg ubuntu opstart geluid te horen, maar daarna scherm superdonker
<Lars___> niet leesbaar
<Lars___> iemand advies?
<Oer> wat voor videokaart zit er in je pc ?
<Lars___> als ik heel goed kijk, zie ik wel een popupvenster, en zie ik mijn muis bewegen
<Lars___> ehmzzz
<Lars___> ik denk intel
<Oer> weet je ook welke ?
<Lars___> ik ga ff kijken
<Lars___> in configuratie scherm kijken he?
<Oer> ja, windows moet het ergens aangeven. anders google je even op de specs, als het een laptop is.
<Lars___> Mobile Intel(R) 4 series Express Chipset Family
<Lars___> dit zijn de precieze specificaties: Mobile Intel® GL40 Express Chipset with integrated 3D graphics, featuring Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 4500M (Intel® GMA 4500M) with up to 1759 MB of Intel® Dynamic Video Memory Technology 5.0 (64 MB of dedicated video memory, up to 1695 MB of shared system memory), supporting Microsoft® DirectX® 10
<Lars___> redelijk moderne dual core windows 7 laptop. zou het toch mee moeten lukken denk ik?
<Oer> ik heb geen ervaring met intel, ik vermoed dat je "nomodeset" moet gebruiken of "i915"
<Oer> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/175853
<Lars___> ff lezen...
<Lars___> ok..
<Oer> start ubuntu, houd shift vast tijdens boot, dan opent het grub bootloader menu
<Lars___> ok
<Oer> edit grub door op "E" te drukken, en plaats na "quiet splash" het woord " nomodeset "
<Oer> opslaan en verder booten.
<Lars___> ok dat ga ik proberen! ik wil het nu werkende zien haha
<Lars___> thanks for your time, Oer
<Oer> succes, ik ga nu verder met eten.
<Lars___> ik kom zo verslag doen hihi
<Lars___> eet smakelijk!!
<Oer> ok
<Lars___> tot zo:-)
<Lars___> hey Oer!
<Lars___> hij doet het!!
<Lars___> nu op ubuntu:-)
<Lars___> ziet er gaaf uit hahaha
<Lars___> ik heb precies gedaan hoe je zei, daarna geen zwart scherm meer:-)
<Lars___> de resolutie is niet helemaal goed nu, maar dat is voor nu geen ramp
<trijntje> je kan binnen ubuntu de resolutie aanpassen
<Lars___> hey trijntje
<Lars___> ik denk dat dat voor mij niet van toepassing is; de normale resolutie lijkt niet te werken met mijn videokaart
<trijntje> proberen kan geen kwaad ;)
<Lars___> dat is waar:-)
<Lars___> eerst ff kijken wat ik allemaal zie haha, dit is toch wel wat anders dan windows hihi
<Lars___> jammer dat ik mijn bookmarks die ik op windows heb, nu niet meer heb
<trijntje> klopt, gelukkig kan je het vragen als iets niet lukt ;)
<trijntje> Lars___: ow, vroeg ubuntu tijdens de installatie niet of je die wilde importeren?
 * trijntje moet ff eten
<Lars___> die optie heb ik niet voorschoteld gehad
<Lars___> eet smakelijk!
<Lars___> ff een vraagje...
<Lars___> ik kan de bestanden die ik in windows gebruikte, nu niet meer vinden?
<Lars___> alles op C schrijf
<Oer> hoi
<Lars___> hey Oer
<Xano> Ik wil XBMC op 11.10 bedienen met mijn Harmony 700. Maakt het nog uit wat voor IR receiver ik van eBay pluk, of is het juist de remote waar lirc geconfigureerd voor moet worden?
<Oer> Xano, de meeste IR oogjes doen het wel, voor je harmony is dit mss een handige pagina >>> http://andries.filmer.nl/kb/Logitech-Harmony-remote-control/141
<Xano> Oer: Zal eens lezen. Had net wel ergens gevonden dat vanaf 11.10 alle MCE-apparatuur gewoon moest werken onder Ubuntu zonder veel gepruts, maar dat was slechts één bron
<Oer> ja en nee, harmony one ofzo, doet het niet, dacht ik.
<Oer> indien wel, ga ik iemand blij maken :-D
<Xano> Oer: 700 hier
<Oer> ja die gaat wel werken
<Xano> Oer: Snap nog niet helemaal wat er zo lastig aan is, want de Harmony doet gewoon alsof hij een MCE remote is en XBMC zou daarmee om moeten kunnen gaan
<Xano> Maar toch lees ik overal dat het toch wel niet wel niet werkt
<Xano> Gaat me er nu meer om of ik een willekeurige receiver van eBay of DX kan plukken, of dat het nog uitmaakt welke ik aan mijn media center hang
<JanC> 2 mogelijkheden: 1. dat ding implementeert MCE fout, 2. dat ding is niet herkenbaar als MCE remote
<JanC> nu ja, en misschien nog meer mogelijkheden, maar dat zijn er al twee  ;)
<Oer> kan liggen aan standaard of de PPA versie van XBMC ?
<Oer> met IR oogjes weet ik niet of er een list is wat wel/niet werkt
<Petrov> hallo
<Oer> hoi Petrov
<Petrov> vraagje
<Petrov> met ubuntu 11.04 had ik geen enkel probleem. Sinds 11.10 heb ik een probleem met Firefox (rest werkt terug goed)
<Petrov> bijvoorbeeld wanneer ik surf naar facebook, rc lens werkt heel m'n systeem traag. Vanaf dat ik die sites afsluiten gaat alles terug vlotjes.
<Petrov> iemand een idea?
<StefandeVries> Welke versie van Firefox heb je?
<Petrov> maak gebruik van ubuntu 64-bit
<Petrov> 10.0.2
<cc_INC> Firefox heb ik vervangen door Chrome.
<cc_INC> Na 6 jaar Firefox vind ik dat ze het nu niet handig aanpakken.
<cc_INC> Maar dat is natuurlijk mijn mening :)
<Xano> Oer: Standaard versus PPA?
<Petrov> ben nog 'fan' van firefox :d
<Petrov> azo een paar maand linux niet meer gebruikt
<Petrov> :(
<Oer> Xano, ik zie dat er geen PPA voor 11.10 meer is. gelukkig, dan is alles mainstream
<Xano> Oer: Net even opgezocht wat PPA is, maar snap niet goed hoe dat niet-standaard is
<Oer> een PPA is een 'eigen' repository, omdat men niet kan wachtten op ubuntu, of een test willen doen.
<Oer> de narigheid begint bij conflikten in versies die daarin zitten.
<Xano> Oer: Oh dus XBMC zit zowel in een PPA als de standaard Ubuntu repo?
 * Xano snapt het
<Oer> jups, als je een ppa installeert, verwijdert hij wel de oude. van PPA naar standaard terug, is ook mogenlijk met ppa-purge
<Xano> juustem
<Oer> dit is wel een aardige, incomplete list >> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas
<Oer> maar pas op, PPA's en Ubuntu-Tweak en sudo kunnen uw systeem perfect omzeep helpen, maak altijd een backup.
<Oer> grinnik
 * Skald_9_ groet
<Oer> hoi Skald_9_
<Skald_9_> wat is eigenlijk het verschil tussen de standaard ubuntu distro met kde shell en kubuntu ?
<Oer> je hebt dan ook de gnome omgeving erbij.
<Oer> als je 1 gnome app installeert, komt er geen rijtje afhankelijkheden mee.
<Skald_9_> of unity
<Oer> de unity balk gaat niet werken ik de KDE omgeving. ik heb dat wel horen vragen :-D
<Oer> c/ik/in
<Skald_9_> want ik las dat canonical gaat stoppen met de support voor kubuntu
<Oer> nou, 12.04 word de laatste LTS idd.
<Oer> maar tijd zal leren ..
<Skald_9_> ben ontevreden over unity dus kde geinstallerd
<Skald_9_> heel tevreden over
<Oer> oke, goede keus.
<Skald_9_> gnome 2 nog steeds op deze pc
<Oer> al ben ik optimistisch over 12.04, over 10 dagen komt beta1 uit.
<cc_INC> Xfce for life :)
<cc_INC> Of anders Openbox
<Xano> Oer: Over backups gesproken, upgrade van 11.04 naar 11.10 ging heerlijk verkeerd. Maar tot reinstall besloten (geen backups, want 'slechts' home theatre machine), nu alle config nog op orde maken :') :P
<Oer> unity 2D kan ook genoeg zijn
<Oer> even spammen ..  Unity special > http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2012/02/12/ubuntu-11-10-and-unity-special-edition/
<lord4163> oiH
<Skald_9_> in ieder geval op dit moment is unity echt nog niks voor mij
<cc_INC> Moet ook nog groeien denk ik.
<cc_INC> Aan iets nieuws beginnen is niet makkelijk
<Petrov> nog 1 iets totem mediaspeler = beeld is blauw :( :d
<Oer> mja, Fedora en Suse hebben unity aan de kant gezet. dat was erg jammer.
<Skald_9_> in andere media-spelers ook ?
<cc_INC> Als Unity iets kan leveren wat de bekende bestaande desktops nog niet hebben gaat men op een bepaald moment wel over stag denk ik.
<Petrov> vlc ook
<Skald_9_> Petrov : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=856388
<Petrov> thx
<Skald_9_> hopelijk is het daarmee opgelost
<Petrov> ff reboot
<Petrov> blijft jammer genoeg blauw :d
<Skald_9_> http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu
<Skald_9_> "turning off hardware acceleration in flash was the only thing that fixed the blue tint for me – i wasn’t having the blue tint in anything but flash 11, its a flash bug not an nvidia one."
<Petrov> jaja deze werkt perfect!
<Petrov> THX !!!!
<Petrov> was al bezig met de drivers
<Oer> geen HW acceleration is jammer.
<Bril> Mijn scherm word soms een mili seconden even zwart
<Bril> maakt niet zoveel uit wat ik aan het doen ben
<Bril> elke minuut wel, heeeeeel kort
<Bril> is dat een probleem met de beeldscherm driver?
<gijsbert> Of kaart.
<Bril> hardwarematig bedoel je?
<gijsbert> Ja
<Bril> zal eens in windows booten
<gijsbert> De driver kan je testen door in de veilige modus op te starten.
<gijsbert> Dan wordt de VESA driver gebruikt.
<Bril> Ik had wel problemen met de driver
<Bril> kreeg zo een unsupported hardware watermerk in begin
<Bril> na wat gekloot gefixt
<gijsbert> Als het nog is kan het een hardware probleem zijn.
<Bril> ik reboot hem nu ff in windows
<gijsbert> Wat heb je gedaan?
<Bril> Weet niet meer precies, een andere geselecteerd oid
<gijsbert> Andere resolutie?
<Bril> nee
<gijsbert> Of frequentie?
<Bril> ook niet meen ik, maar mijn linux kennis is nog niet zo ver dus snapte nog niet alles wat ik deed.
<gijsbert> Maar het probleem is er niet meer?
<Bril> jawel
<Bril> maar ik doe nu eerst ff windows
<gijsbert> Oke
<Bril> dan safe mode
<gijsbert> Kijk ook de kabel aansluitingen na, ook de 230V van je monitor
<Bril> het is een laptop
<Bril> onder windows geen probleem iig
<gijsbert> O
<Bril> op naar safe mode
<gijsbert> oke
<Bril> recovery mode neem ik aan
<gijsbert> Ja dan krijg je een keuze menu
<Bril> ja
<Xano> Right. Eerste keer unity. Wáár vind ik de system preferences allemaal?
<Xano> Alleen via Dash Home en dan zoeken?
<Bril> nee links
<Bril> zit een menu ervoor
<Oer> in ccsm > openGL > Sync naar Vblank uitschakelen wil wel eens helpen
<Xano> Bril: Was datvoormij?
<Oer> Xano, my-unity installeren, of ubuntu tweak, of ccsm
<gijsbert> Ik gebruik geen Unity, dus kan ik jullie niks over vertellen.
<Xano> Oer: "Sorry Xano, Unity is gewoon flut"
<Xano> :P
<Bril> Gijs, ik heb de 1e optie gedaan, alleen was dat de juiste? Daar stond resumen normal bootr
<gijsbert> Ik heb Unity er uitgesloopt. :-)
<Bril> probleem speelt nu nog steeds, maar vraag me af of ik niet in de gewone mode zit
<gijsbert> Nee, je moet iets hebben van failsafex o.i.d.
<Bril> k
<Bril> Oer, jouw opmerking was ook voor mij
<Bril> ?
<gijsbert> Ik denk dat voor mensen die net starten met Ubuntu, Unity prima voldoet.
<Oer> over Vblank ja Bril
<Bril> Gijs, ik kan kiezen uit fsck, remount of root
<gijsbert> Maar niet voor iemand van de oude garde
<Oer> unity 5.5 is een verbetering, ik wacht op de beta gijsbert
<Bril> failsafex oid zie ik niet
<gijsbert> Ik niet, ik vind het fijn om de oude gnome te gebruiken.
<Oer> unity 2D is failsafe
<Oer> je kan gnome-panel of cinnamon of wat anders gaan prutsen
<gijsbert> try to fix xserver
<Bril> Oer, ik gebruik 11.10. Ik snap niet helemaal wat je bedoelt met "in ccsm > openGL > Sync"
<Bril> Ik zit in system settings.
<Bril> waar moet ik dan heen?
<Oer> je moet wel ccsm geinstalleerd hebben compiz settings manager
<Bril> ah
<Bril> ff inlezen daarop
<gijsbert> Kijk eerst welke grafische kaart erin zit, daarna de juiste driver installeren
<Bril> ja, het is iets met die drier
<Bril> driver
<Bril> want via die recovery mode starte ik net door
<Bril> en had er geen last van
<Bril> en nu eens normaal opstarten
<Bril> wil ff zien wat er dan bij drivers staat
<Bril> ik kan wel ff verder rommele denk ik
<gijsbert> Voor je kaart, open een terminal (onder Hulpmiddelen) en type lspci en geef een ENTER, nu zie je een lijstje van je pci apparaten, zoek de regel die begint met VGA
<Bril> ja, me kaart weet ik
<gijsbert> Daar staat de naam en type van je kaart bij.
<gijsbert> Welke kaart heb je?
<Bril> vreemde is dat ik er niet altijd last van heb. Ik ga het komende dagen even goed in de gaten houden
<Bril> en dan ff met de drivers rommelen en dat ccsm even installeren
<gijsbert> Je kan in ieder geval nakijken of de juiste driver geladen is.
<gijsbert> Dan weet je gelijk of je Unity 3D kan draaien
<Bril> Onder system settings en dan addiotional drivers staat er nu geen een geactiveerd
<gijsbert> Dan moet je deze eerst activeren, meestal staat er bij welke aanbevolen is.
<gijsbert> Deze selecteren en activeren, herstarten en dan zou het moeten werken.
<Bril> 2 de zelfde, 1 heeft als toevoeging ()post-release updates_
<gijsbert> Ik zou in eerste instantie de driver zonder toevoeging kiezen, de update komt vanzelf.
<gijsbert> BTW welke kaart heb je erin?
<Bril> een ati, heb exacte naam 1 2 3 niet bij de hand
<Bril> vreemde is dat hij het nu goed lijkt te doen zonder iets veranderd, alleen ff in safe mode gerunt
<Bril> ik heb alle opmerkingen ff opgeschreven
<Bril> en bewaar ze voor later
<Bril> ben ook net terug van lange vlieg reis, heb er ff geen zin meer in
<Bril> was overigens 100% controle. Mijn laptop werd gelukkig niet los gehaald sommige wel
<Bril> kon niet zien of ze hem ook aan gingen zetten
<Bril> mag toch niet in Nederland?
<Xano> Reinstall an 11.10. Probeer VNC aan de praat te krijgen. Server IP is nog steeds hetzelfde. Desktop sharing staat ingeschakeld met wachtwoord. Zowel remote desktop clients op de Ubuntubak zelf als op mijn laptop kunnen niet inloggen op de Ubuntubak
<Xano> Geen error, gewoon "connection closed"
<Oer> zie je niks gebeuren/melding op die ubuntubak?
<Oer> toestemming uitgeschakeld ?
<Xano> Oer: ingesteld dat ik geen toestemming hoef te geven
<Oer> dat zou moeten werken, misschien even uitloggen en weer in, met die ubuntubak.
<Xano> Oh, en na net de updates uitgevoerd te hebben, werkt het
<Xano> nice
<Xano> Oer: Bedankt voor de oplossing he :P
 * Xano heeft een plaagbui
<Oer> have fun
<Xano> Oer: Waar zag jij dat er geen PPA voor XBMC voor 11.10 meer is?
<Oer> eerst op die lijst, en later via google
<Xano> Alles wat ik vind is met PPA
<Oer> check de ubuntu versie, tot Oneiric
<Xano> Oer: Waar moet ik dat checken?
<Oer> op de ppa pagina, ik weet niet waar jij nu zit
<Oer> *launchpad
<Xano> momenteel nergens wegens geen idee hoe en wat :P
<Xano> Ah daar
<Oer> en de list bedoelde ik deze > http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas
 * Xano gaat daar eens neuzen dan
<Xano> Ah ja klopt. Onder 11.04 had ik ook al een oudere PPA gebruikt
<Xano> Zie nu wel bij apt dat xbmc gewoon in de standaard repo staat
<Xano> Ooooof niet, want ik heb ergens een PPA toegevoegd voor netatalk
<hansw> oi
<StefandeVries> :)
<Xano> Oer: Maar je hebt dus niet gezien hoe je hem dan wél moet installeren?
<Xano> (xbmc)
<Oer> gewoon via synaptic.
<Oer> hoi hansw
<hansw> hoi
<hansw> zo, helemaal geen nieuws over de nieuwe loco status op de website?
<Oer> ehm
<Oer> goeie vraag...
<Oer> BE en NL zijn beiden aangenomen.
<hansw> je zou verwachten dat dat wel gemeld wordt :-)
<Oer> zelfs FOAD heeft enorm geholpen.
<hansw> Je zegt dat net alsof dat wel raar is
<hansw> magoe, het viel me gewoon op dat er niets op de site stond.
<FOAD> Ja, ik.
<Oer> het was wel aardig dat er veel leden aanwezig waren o/
<batelje> hallo iedereen! is er iemand die me kan helpen met audio configuratie en wine ? ik wil in wine OSS gebruiken naast ALSA in ubuntu
<Oer> oei, ik heb gene verstand van wine.
<batelje> en dat lukt me niet door in winetricks de audiodriver naar OSS te zetten (niet geïnstalleerd ?)
<Oer> http://www.opensound.com/wiki/index.php/Configuring_Applications_for_OSSv4#wine
<Oer>  libwine-oss ?
<batelje> zal het even bekijken :)
<batelje> o en voor ik het vergeet nog een probleempje,eveneens audio ; wanneer ik mijn hoofdtelefoon insteek dan word het geluid 50/50 verdeeld over speakers en hoofdtelefoon. Ik kan enkel de sspeakers afzetten door zijn regelaar naar beneden te schuiven (en master staat dan nog open) HP Pavilion Dv7 Kubuntu 11.01
<batelje> weet iemand hoe dit automatisch kan gebeuren ? het is soms een pain in the ***
<Oer> ik zie die vraag vaker, maar lees nooit een oplossing, Dv7.
<batelje> inderdaad, heb zelf al meerdere fora afgezocht. Ivm met die liboss, via synaptic is ie niet te vinden. Ook niets onder de zoektermen 'oss wine'.
<Oer> je zou in alsamixer kunnen kijken, maar daar zijn dezelfde instellingen
<batelje> ik heb het pakket in een .deb gevonden. ik ga het er even op wagen
<Innocuous> he batelje: ik heb ooit een jack sense probleem opgelost door iets toe te voegen aan /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Innocuous> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8571901&postcount=6
<Oer> bij sommige pavilions werkt earcandy https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/earcandy
<Oer> wel aardig, Ubuntu-One QT client > http://iloveubuntu.net/qt-based-redesigned-ubuntu-one-client-landed-ubuntu-1204-lts
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-23
<Eingjell> kan iemand mij helpen ?
<Lars___> goedeavond!
<Lars___> goedmoegen trouwens
<Lars___> haha
<Lars___> ik probeer een .tar bestand te maken
<Lars___> met ubuntu
<Lars___> maar dat lukt niet erg
<Lars___> iemand daar verstand van?
<curahack> ff een snelle vraag, hoe check ik welke distro/versie ik draai?
<curahack> lsb_release -a
<Dia> Hallo
<idefix_> hee hoi, mijn firefox heeft geen refresh button e.d. meer, waarom is dat weggevallen ooit? hoe krijg ik het weer terug?
<misnix2> idefix_,  refresh button zit tegenwoordig aan het einde van je navigatie balk
<idefix_> ah ok, bedankt
<misnix2> waar je de url invult
<Dvorak_> Gebeurd hier niet zoveel...
<darkmouth> het is hier wel aardig druk :p
<Dvorak_> Ja maar toch wordt er niets gezegd? :P
<darkmouth> tja kom net binnen, kan het ook niet van tevoren zien xD
<Dvorak_> Oké. Ik kom hier af en toe. Maar wordt maar weinig gevraagd.
<darkmouth> ahh jammer, hoopte hier af en toe informatie op te vangen voor ubuntu, aangezien ik daar een project mee doe :p
<Dvorak_> Wat voor project?
<darkmouth> zal het proberen te formuleren
<darkmouth> je hebt heel veel pc's die 'afgeschreven' zijn en windows niet meer goed aankunnen (of het niet meer goed aankunnen om lid te zijn van het domein, dat erg zwaar is) op dat soort computers wou ik juist met linux gaan werken, omdat het simpelweg kosten bespaard en de computers zo nog een aantal jaar mee kunnen (het is voor in het onderwijs, waar de druk van de crisis al hoog ligt)
<darkmouth> daarbij moet ik ook gaan kijken naar de programma's die ze gebruiken en of ze toepasbaar zijn op ubuntu
<Dvorak_> Als ik jou was zou ik dan niet aan Ubuntu denken.
<darkmouth> hoezo? :P
<Dvorak_> Nou Ubuntu is wel gebruiksvriendelijk, maar standaard erg zwaar.
<darkmouth> hmm vond het juist andersom
<Dvorak_> Kun je beter kijken naar een andere X-omgeving.
<CasW> Dvorak_: Niet vergeleken met Windows ;) Maar inderdaad, misschien is Lubuntu of Xubuntu dan een beter idee (LXDE of XFCE)
<Dvorak_> Ik heb hier een netbook met XFCE draaien.
<Dvorak_> Dat schiet tenminste nog op... :P
<darkmouth> tja ik test het ook met verschillende versies he :P
<darkmouth> niet alleen ubuntu 11.10 bijv
<Dvorak_> Ik zou dan proberen Debian te nemen en daar een X op te gebruiken.
<darkmouth> debian is ook van linux?
<Dvorak_> :')
<darkmouth> ja sorry, heb er weinig verstand van :p
<Dvorak_> Dat blijkt.
<Dvorak_> Debian is de moeder van Ubuntu...
<Dvorak_> Ubuntu = Debian
<Dvorak_> U nee
<darkmouth> ahh op die fiets :p
<Dvorak_> Debian = Ubuntu...
<Dvorak_> Niet helemaal natuurlijk...
<Dvorak_> Maar Ubuntu is gebouwd op Debian.
<CasW> Er is toch nog wel een aardig verschil tussen Debian en Ubuntu, ik zou gewoon voor Ubuntu gaan (heeft meer meegeleverde programmaatjes en 'handige dingetjes')
<CasW> Debian wordt vaak nog gezien als een "gevorderden-OS"
<Idroy> yep, inderdaad :)
<Dvorak_> Die programma's draaien ook op Debian... Maar het is voor leken niet handig nee.
<darkmouth> maar welke versie zouden jullie echt aanbevelen voor oude pc's die ook moeten gaan werken met wine, tekstverwerkprogramma's en internet.. kortom.. dagelijks schoolgebruik
<Dvorak_> wine?
<darkmouth> jup, er moeten een paar windows programma's op zitten :p
<Dvorak_> Lijkt me nou niet echt handig aan de ene kant.
<CasW> Ik ben zelf tevreden met LXDE, maar ik heb XFCE nog niet echt geprobeerd. Lubuntu en Xubuntu zijn denk ik beide wel goed.
<Dvorak_> Oké. Maar zijn er echt geen alternatieven?
<CasW> Er zijn altijd alternatieven.
<CasW> Maar waarom?
<darkmouth> nou het punt is dat het overkoepelende bedrijf waarmee de scholen werken standaard software aanleverd
<Idroy> CasW +1, LXDE is erg fijn, en XFCE is ook niet slecht.
<darkmouth> je kunt een alternatief vinden
<darkmouth> maar het is altijd fijn als het origineel werkt
<Dvorak_> Sowieso zit je met licentie alsnog een beetje in de knoei. Moet je voor Wine officieel niet een Windows-licentie hebben?
<darkmouth> niets van gemerkt in elk geval
<darkmouth> heb wine gewoon gedownload en wat programma's erop gedraait
<Dvorak_> Ik gebruik altijd Virtualbox. Dus ik zou het niet weten.\
<CasW> darkmouth: Weet je zeker dat het draait? Kijk anders 's op http://appdb.winehq.org
<darkmouth> die had ik idd al gevonden, de meeste programma's werken naar behoren, maar er kan hier en daar wat aan gesleuteld worden
<trijntje> darkmouth: edubuntu ;)
<darkmouth> heb ik al draaiende, is me goed bevallen :)
<Dvorak_> Eigenlijk is er ook teveel keus... :P
<darkmouth> alleen wil ik graag alle versies gaan proberen om te kijken welke het beste en het snelste werkt
<darkmouth> klopt :p
<trijntje> edubuntu is een ubuntu variant speciaal bedoeld voor het onderwijs, en niet heel belastend voor de processor
<darkmouth> welke versie van xubuntu zouden jullie aanbevelen, 10.04 of 11.10 (ja ga deze keer maar eens xubuntu proberen, heb edubuntu al gehad) :P
<trijntje> ik zou de laatste testen
<CasW> Ik zou ook gewoon voor de laatste gaan.
<darkmouth> then its all set :p
<Oer> darkmouth, voor onderwijs, check Edubuntu, en Edubuntu classroom server
<darkmouth> wat kan je precies met de classroom server?
<Oer> alles wat je normaal ook kan met een server, maar er zijn projecten gericht op lesgeven
<Oer> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu/edubuntu   http://www.edubuntu.org/
 * darkmouth gaat zo eens kijken :)
<darkmouth> heb nu de xubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso  maar even gedownload
<darkmouth> je hebt ook nog de: xubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<darkmouth> xubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso
<darkmouth> en de: xubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<darkmouth> zit hier verschil in?
<Dvorak_> Heb je een 64-bits computer?
<Oer> alternate, dat is de text installer, zonder desktop, die zul je dan nog moeten installeren
<Oer> tevens geschikt om vanaf te updaten, en om raid in te stellen
<Oer> i836 en amd64 spreekt voor zich, denk ik
<darkmouth> 32 bit :P
<darkmouth> mijn goeie pc is een 64 bit, maar daar houd ik windows op :p
<Dvorak_> Je kunt ook gewoon een dualinstallatie doen.
<Dvorak_> Heb ik hier ook op een PC staan.
<darkmouth> dat kan idd, was dat sowieso van plan op den duur :P
<Dvorak_> :D
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-24
<idefix> als je software buiten de repositories om installeert gaat het zo goed als nooit goed..
<StefandeVries> Da's heel persoonlijk.
<idefix> StefandeVries?
<StefandeVries> Ja?
<idefix> waarom is dat persoonlijk?
<idefix> het is toch meer computerlijk?
<StefandeVries> Ik heb nog *nooit* problemen gehad met software die ik geïnstalleerd had buiten de bronnen om.
<idefix> waarom ik dan wel?
<StefandeVries> Wellicht doe je het fout?
<idefix> kan je me uitleggen hoe ik het moet doen?
<StefandeVries> Op dit moment niet.
<idefix> ik weet dat jij hoogbegaafd bent
<StefandeVries> Die test is inmiddels verjaard.
<JapyDooge> lol
<StefandeVries> :)
<idefix> StefandeVries heb je nu tijd?
<idefix> StefandeVries
<idefix> StefandeVries
<idefix> StefandeVries
<idefix> StefandeVries ist hochbegabt
<idefix> er spricht sogar deutsch!
<StefandeVries> ...
<Cugel> Had je een vraag, idefix?
<idefix> ja
<idefix> Cugel
<idefix> ik wil graag iets installeren buiten de repos om, maar da's nogal lastig
<idefix> ik vroeg me af of iemand me daar stap voor stap bij kon helpen want het gaat nooit goed bij miJ!!
<Cugel> Wat wil je installeren, en wat voor file gaat het om?
<Cugel> Ik raad het in het algemeen niet aan, behalve bij iets als openoffice in /opt.
<idefix> http://www.microsoft.com/getsilverlight/get-started/install/default.aspx?mode=sysreq&reason=unsupportedplatform&v=4.0
<Cugel> Silverlight? Doe dan maar Moonlight.
<idefix> gaat dat via de repos?
<Cugel> Moonlight is een Firefox addon.
<idefix> gaat dat via de repository?
<Cugel> Nee.
<idefix> dus dan moet je me helpen
<idefix> als je daar zin in hebt
<idefix> althans..
<Cugel> http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/  -- en klikken maar.
<idefix> argh, man.. één dag zonder koffie is al hel, laat staan 40
<Cugel> Bij mij werkt het, maar reken niet op rtlxl of iets dergelijks.
<Maishaga> Hoi,
<idefix> rtlxl werkt niet?
<idefix> dat was juist het doel!!
<Maishaga> Ik had n vraagje,
<idefix> wat betekent Maishaga?
<Maishaga> Dat ik m ga stellen
<Maishaga> Ik heb gisteren geprobeerd ubuntu te instaleren, maar mn laptop pakt helemaal niets
<Cugel> idefix: rtlxl zit DRM op, werkt alleen in Silverlight. En dat krijg je niet in Ubuntu.
<Maishaga> ik heb buberhaupt geen ubuntu
<Cugel> Ik draai(de) er zelf Windows in Virtualbox voor.
<Maishaga> Dat is mn hele probleem
<idefix> wel gleoeiende
<idefix> hoe kan je dan nu hier zijn, Maishaga?
<idefix> heb je ook nog een desktop?
<idefix> Er is een fout opgetreden
<Maishaga> ik heb windows op mn laptop, maar ik wil linux gaan gebruiken
<Maishaga> maar mn laptop heeft geloof ik zoiets van, nee.
<idefix> Cugel, help haar
<idefix> man, ik ben echt helemaal gaar van dat wielrennen van gisteren
<Maishaga> ik hoorde van iemand dat het aan mijn chipset kon liggen
<Maishaga> maar ik heb geen idee xD
<idefix> Dx
<idefix> deze smiley heeft pijn!
<Maishaga> *aait smiley*
<idefix> :D
<Maishaga> kijk. maar zou het aan mijn chipset kunnen liggen?
<idefix> wat is precies een chipset?
<Maishaga> ik hoor dat hp daar wel vaker grappig mee is
<JapyDooge> Maishaga: boot hij niet vanaf cd?
<Maishaga> niet vanaf de ubuntu cd, of de fedora cd
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> dat is waarschijnlijk een BIOS optie
<JapyDooge> welk type laptop is het?
<Maishaga> naja, hij boot wel
<Maishaga> maar hij werkt gewoon niet
<Maishaga> hp envy 14
<idefix> De chipset bepaalt onder andere de maximumsnelheid waarmee het interne geheugen en de Front Side Bus kunnen werken.
<JapyDooge> hij boot wel van de cd Maishaga?
<Maishaga> Hij pakt de cd, vervolgens krijg ik een laadscherm, en dan gaat alles op zwart
<Maishaga> en blijft het zwart.
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> monument, ik heb een idee :P
<JapyDooge> even google misbruiken
<Maishaga> http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/276671/hp-envy-14-1150ed-(xe654ea).html#tab:info
<Maishaga> das mn laptop. miss wat handiger met specifieke gegevens erbij
<JapyDooge> hm
<JapyDooge> Maishaga: er is een bugje die de screen brightness op 0% zet tijdens het booten, als je vervolgens op F3 drukt een paar keer (zonder Fn-toets) dan krijg je weer beeld
<JapyDooge> na de installatie hou je dit probleem, maar de oplossing staat hier:
<JapyDooge> http://linuxenvy.blogspot.com/2011/01/first-solutions.html :-)
<JapyDooge> + heel veel meer info over linux op de envy 14 :)
<Maishaga> kijk :D
<Maishaga> dankje wel
<JapyDooge> :-) geen probleem
<Maishaga> Zo maar eens kijken dan
<JapyDooge> ja veel succes
<JapyDooge> mooie blog over de envy 14 :)
<Maishaga> maar ik moet op een gegeven moment commands invoeren in een terminal?
<Maishaga> hoe weet ik of dat kan als ik niks kan zien?
<Maishaga> oh wacht
<Maishaga> verkeerd gelezen
<Maishaga> naja dan ga ik het even proberen
<idefix> ze is weg
<idefix> alles wat eindigt op een -a is vrouwelijk
 * JapyDooge aait idefixa
<idefix> ik voel me brak
<Maishaga> Het werkt \0/
<Maishaga> dankjulliewel <3
<JapyDooge> lol
<Victor__> Hallo
<trijntje> hey Victor__
<Victor__> IK heb een probleem
<Cugel> Ik geloof je. Waarmee precies.
<Victor__> Als ik de ubuntu cd van 11.10 opstart dan zie ik heel donder het ubuntu logo
<Victor__> Ik boot het bij het opstarten
<JapyDooge> donker?
<JapyDooge> is het een laptop Victor__ ?
<Victor__> Ja het is een laptop
<JapyDooge> weet je het merk/type?
<Victor__> Acer Aspire 5732 Z
<JapyDooge> hmm
<JapyDooge> ik weet dat de HP Envy 14 een 'brightness bug' heeft waarbij de backlight van het scherm uit gaat tijdens boot
<JapyDooge> mogelijk deze Acer ook
<JapyDooge> wat je kan doen is met de knopjes voor helderheid van je display spelen tijdens het booten
<Victor__> Dat denk ik ook
<JapyDooge> mogelijk zonder Fn-toets overigens
<Victor__> Dat heb ik ook geprobeert
<JapyDooge> bij de HP Envy 14 moet je op F3 (brightness up) rammen zonder Fn-foets namelijk
<JapyDooge> ah
<Victor__> Maar de LTS versie doet het wel
<JapyDooge> hm
<JapyDooge> ja die heeft wat oudere drivers/kernel
<JapyDooge> Victor__: http://linuxenvy.blogspot.com/2011/01/first-solutions.html
<JapyDooge> dat was het probleem (+ oplossing) bij de Envy 14
<Victor__> Ok ik ga even lezen
<JapyDooge> Victor__: je oplossing waarschijnlijk http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743301 :-)
<JapyDooge> zie de reply van unknoen 47
<JapyDooge> unknown*
<JapyDooge> waarschijnlijk dezelfde videochipset
<Victor__> Ik snap niet wat je bij dit moet doen
<Victor__> Solution: Enter this into a terminal without the quotations of course - 1) "cd /etc/init.d" 2) "sudo gedit local" 3) If you already have some commands in this file from one of my other tutorials then just add this code. If not just add this line "echo 5 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness" 4) Now add the exit code: "exit 0" <--that is 'exit ZERO' 5) Exit gedit, saving your work 6) "sudo chmod +x ./local" 7) "sudo update-
<trijntje> Victor__: je kan toch wel gewoon bij ubuntu inloggen?
<JapyDooge> zodra je opgestart bent open je dus een terminal :) daar voer je die commando's in uit
<Victor__> nee want dat is helemaal donker
<JapyDooge> mja Victor__ hij geeft wel een fix zodat je het per boot kan oplossen he :) dat stukje ervoor
<JapyDooge> In the grub you press B to edit the kernel line. Add at the end of the line acpi_osi = Linux kernel. Press the brightness up key while starting.
<Victor__> Ok ik ga nu opstarten dus tot zo!
<JapyDooge> succes :)
<Victor__> Hallo daar ben ik weer
<JapyDooge> welkom terug \o/
<Victor__> Ik heb het geprobeerd maar hij doet het nog steeds niet
<JapyDooge> hm da's vervelend
<Victor__> Wat zou ik kunnen doen om dat blacklight probleem op te lossen
<trijntje> Victor__: werkte het helemaal niet of werkte het maar een keer?
<Victor__> Ik probeerde met de F3 knop de helderheid te wijzigen maar het lukte niet
<JapyDooge> welke knop is de normale op die Acer?
<JapyDooge> mogelijk niet F3?
<Victor__> Ohh.. Fn +pijlte recht of links
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> dan zou ik die proberen :)
<JapyDooge> F3 was bij die HP Envy 14
<Victor__> dat heb ik al natuurlijk geprobeerd
<JapyDooge> en in combinatie met het aanpassen van die kernel line in grub voor het booten uiteraard, anders zal het sowieso niet werken :-)
<Victor__> maar hoe doe ik dat als ik niks kan zien
<JapyDooge> tsja :P
<JapyDooge> [Workaround 1]
<JapyDooge>  For Acer Extensa 5635Z with bios version V0.3219 or newer adding acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=legacy as boot parameter resolves the issue.
<JapyDooge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/518002
<JapyDooge> zelfde display controller
<JapyDooge> zelfde probleem
<Victor__> Bedankt maar hoe kan ik dat nou doen als ik niks zie
<JapyDooge> je moet op zich wel iets kunnen zien, maar blijft vervelend ja
<JapyDooge> of met een extern scherm tijdelijk lol
<Victor__> als ik de live cd opstart kun je dan die comaandos invoeren
<Victor__> Hallo
<Victor__> Wat moet ik nu doen
<Victor__> Ik heb niet ubuntu geinstaleerd en ik heb de live cd 11.10, maar alles is donker,  hoe start ik het op
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-25
<lord4163> Hallo
<lord4163> Waarom maakt Ubuntu altijd van zulke ~ bestanden aan
<lord4163> bijvoorbeeld index.html
<lord4163> en dan wijzig je die en krijg je er index.html~ bij
<Sjimmie> dat is een tijdelijk bestand waar je in zit te werken als je gaat editen
<Sjimmie> als je netjes saved en sluit dan schrijft die het bestaande bestand over en worden je wijzigingen pas actief
<Sjimmie> snapte?
<lord4163> Aha
<lord4163> bij mij gaan ze nooit weg :O
<rork> dat kan een setting in je teksteditor zijn, dat hij een backup bewaard
<lord4163> Ohw oke heb ze nu verwijderd.
<Oer> ja zeker.
<Oer> issue #58 is uit >>> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<misnix2> zeker de mint recensie gelezen en daarom opnieuw gespamt
<Oer> grinnik, aandacht voor mint idd.
<Oer> en oplossing van de puzzel staat er ook bij ..
<misnix2> !~
<Oer> tja, een maand wachten tot de volgende issue ...
<misnix2> of alle vorige opnieuw doen?
<Oer> alle vorige issues vertalen ?
<Oer> jij hebt tijd zat, hé?
<misnix2> nee, die puzzels doe ik nooit
<Oer> ik snap ze nooit, nu moet je letters verzinnen voor cijfers.
<misnix2> wat een gepuzzel
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb me laten vertellen dat er heel wat Ubuntu liefhebbers nooit op het forum komen. Dus, ik zal ook hier een vraagje droppen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De Ubuntu-NL communityserver staat nog in het rood. Wie doet een bijdrage? Het hoeft niet veel te zijn, veel kleine beetjes zijn ruim genoeg. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zie voor meer informatie:
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://sounl.org/?q=node/61
<Oer> Thomas_de_Graaff, als dit origineel is http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6035/6299463849_9a8e84c18c.jpg  zou ik van een goede afbeelding liefst .svg een logo kunnen borduren, misschien iets als aardigheidje
<Oer> ( voor fondswerving)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wow, dat ziet er mooi uit dat logo!
<Oer> 1 kleur draad, dat is eenvoudig.
<Oer> ik heb zelf deze ooit laten maken, voor de grap >> http://ubuntuone.com/2gXgsHLjbZsPpBlbN9ASW8
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb alleen geen idee waar je het logo vandaan kan halen. Volgens mij worden er in het algemeen geen logo's gemaakt voor releases.
<Oer> ja precies, en dat is zo enorm jammer.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nice, maar die heb je toch niet met de hand gemaakt lijkt me zo?
<Oer> gewoon met een toshiba 8 kleuren borduurmachine, die leest zo svg in, standaard
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ah, dat was te verwachten van een Linux liefhebber he.. Techniek. :D
<Oer> en kan daarnaast de afbeelding ook nog sturen, met draadrichting. maar dat is handwerk :(
<Oer> je kan een vlak vullen, en je kan een vlak vullen, zeg maar.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Er is zelfs al een bug van. :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-branding/+bug/890497
<Oer> ik weet dat ik ze niet mag verkopen. misschien mag ubuntu-nl dit ook niet doen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Precise
<Oer> zowiezo niet zonder toestemming, vermoed ik.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ubuntu NL mag in het algemeen wel dingen verkopen als ze dienen voor promotie van Ubuntu.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb dat ooit gevraagd ivm. het maken van usb sticks met ubuntu logo erop.
<Oer> cool
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Die kon je toen ook in de Canonical store kopen.
<Oer> die svg kan ook simpel reversed worden, wit op oranje.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, met een svg is dat geen probleem.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Vector rules. :D
<Oer> als je met de release de ogen uit wil steken ..
<Oer> grinnik
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb 'm al gereversed met inkscape, dat gaat heel makkelijk.
<Oer> kleur zwart hang je aan spoel 1, etc, dat kan je dus aanpassen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Volgens mij mag je 'm trouwens wel verkopen. Er zit een Creative Commons Attribution Share-alike 3.0 (CC-BY-SA) op, en die staat commercieel gebruik toe.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Oer, laat het maar weten als je er mee aan de slag gaat, en iets wilt doneren. :)
<Oer> ik heb al veel gezocht, mar had die svg niet gevonden, thnx
<Oer> ik ben zelf benieuwd hoe het eruit kan gaan zien ;-)
<Oer> hex colour-fixed to #dd4814
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-26
<yellabs-r2> hello
<Oer> :-)
<yellabs-r2> empathy connect niet meer met msn
<yellabs-r2> tips zijn welkom
<yellabs-r2> :)
<trijntje> yellabs-r2: als je empathy in een terminal start zie je misschien foutmeldingen
<yellabs-r2> ok
<yellabs-r2> connect niet , geen melding
<yellabs-r2> alternatief?
<trijntje> niet echt, als we niet weten wat er mis is
<Oer> Pidgin ? Amsn?
<trijntje> je hebt niet iets raars met de firewall gedaan, of zit je op een netwerk (werk oid) waar ze misschien de poort voor msn dicht houden?
<yellabs-r2> nee niks bijzonders
<yellabs-r2> was toch al geen fan van empathy
<yellabs-r2> geen gevoel ervoor ...
<yellabs-r2> :)
<yellabs-r2> pidgen werk
<yellabs-r2> ah, als van ouds
<yellabs-r2> :P
<trijntje> vreemd
<Oer> en als je nu pidgin afsluit, en weder empathy opstart ?
<yellabs-r2> nog steeds niets
<yellabs-r2> :)
<yellabs-r2> verwijderd uit het hoofdmenu
<yellabs-r2> hoeft niet meer te storen
<yellabs-r2> LOL
<yellabs-r2> okey , bedankt voor de morele stuen
<yellabs-r2> steun
<yellabs-r2> *
<yellabs-r2> groeten en fijne dag !
<Oer> trijntje +1
<Tjibba> Hoi
<Tjibba> Ik heb net mijn server opnieuw geïnstalleerd maar bij de vraag of ik mijn mappen wou gaan versleutelen heb ik hiervoor gekozen.
<Tjibba> Nu wil ik wat installeren op mijn server, maar via Filezilla zie ik dus een .ecryptfs map
<khildin> dan maar een andere ftp map aanmaken? en niet je home dir als standaard ftp map gebruiken
<Tjibba> Maar de Apache is al geïnstalleerd
<Tjibba> en werkt ook
<Tjibba> hoe benader ik deze mappen via ssh?
<JanC> zorg dat je encrypted home gemount wordt op het moment dat je inlogt met ssh
<Tjibba> Is dat mogelijk met FileZilla?
<Tjibba> ah, ik moet hem eerst mounten, daarna inloggen met FileZilla
<JanC> je kan zorgen dat dat automatisch gebeurt ook, maar goed (zie ~/.ssh/rc of /etc/ssh/sshrc)
<Oer> waarom veranderd dat google chromium mijn startpagina van google.nl naar google.com ?
<Oer> ben ik opeens engels ofzo ?
<timo^> Heb je google daar als zoekmachien ingesteld?
<JanC> wie gebruikt er tegenwoordig nog google? ;)
<Oer> nee bing.nl natuurlijk
<timo^> Oer: Nee, je discrimineert nu Bing!!
<timo^> Het is Bing!
<timo^> (met de '!')
<makesabe> hallo ik heb een probleempje met mijn kaartlezer. Hij leest mijn sd kaart niet meer. Deed het voorheen wel
<timo^> Doet een andere kaart het wel?
<Oer> welke error krijg je dan ?
<makesabe> nee soms gaat het led lichtje wel branden maar ik zie hem niet bij locaties
<timo^> en andere kaarten werken wel?
<makesabe> ik heb alleen sd kaarten en er zit op hetzelfde frontje ook een usb die werkt wel
<timo^> hm
<makesabe> maar dan heeft hij geen toegang tot mijn camera en kan ik nog niet bij de fotos
<timo^> ik bedoel meer een andere sd-kaart ;)
<makesabe> nee andere sd kaart geeft nu wel een led lichtje..maar ik kan niet naar de bestanden zie de sd kaart niet op de pc
<timo^> als andere SD-kaarten ook niet werken is de kortste klap denk ik een externe kaartlezer (kost geen drol meer tegenwoordig, hoogstens een tientje)
<timo^> maar om te beginnen, open een terminal (CTRL+ALT+T)
<timo^> tik in:
<timo^> lsusb
<timo^> en post hier de uitkomst :)
<Oer> ik zou dit proberen> sudo lshw -C disk
<JanC> eh, plak het in een pastebin, niet hier
<makesabe> No command 'lsub' found, did you mean:  Command 'lsusb' from package 'usbutils' (main)  Command 'qsub' from package 'gridengine-client' (universe)  Command 'qsub' from package 'torque-client' (multiverse) lsub: command not found
<Oer> plak er een S tussen
<Tjibba> :P
<makesabe> wat bedoel je met plak er een s tussen? Waartussen?
<timo^> lsusb makesabe, en plak het maar in http://paste.ubuntu.com (mijn fout, excuses JanC)
<timo^> dus: lsusb ;)
<timo^> niet lsub
<makesabe> okee dit is de uitkomst http://paste.ubuntu.com/857893/
<JanC> en het lijkt me nuttig om eens te kijken wat er bij komt in dmesg als je die kaart insteekt ("dmesg | tail -f" dan SD-kaart insteken, dan kijken welke lijnen er bij komen en die op pastebin plakken)
<timo^> hmm
<timo^> als ik google lijkt het erop dat je (als het al werkt), je USB 2.0 support moet uitschakelen, dus met snelheden van 1MB/s werken
<JanC> timo^: eh?
<timo^> een draadje uit Ubuntu forums
<JanC> timo^: makesabe zei dat het gewoon werkte tot voor kort
<JanC> timo^: hoe oud is dat draadje?
<timo^> hmhm
<timo^> laatste post is van Juni 2010
<timo^> Welke Ubuntu versie gebruik je eigenlijk, makesabe
<makesabe> klopt het heeft 2 dagen geleden nog gewerkt, ik heb wel updates gedaan dus misschien daardoor
<makesabe> ubuntu10.1 volgens mij
<timo^> 11.10? Of 10.04?
<JanC> of 10.10
<timo^> of 11.04...
<makesabe> ojee kan ik dat ergens checken?
<JanC> lsb_release -r
<makesabe> 10.04 dus
<timo^> ah
<makesabe> het duurt ook een tijd voordat het ledlichtje gaat branden en als ik de sd kaart er uit haal duurt het ook even ie uit gaat.
<timo^> Probeer het eens vanaf een Live cd?
<makesabe> bedoel je vanaf de installatiecd?
<Oer> erin steken, en " dmesg | tail -f  "
<makesabe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/857909/
<Oer> zit er een schuifje op de sdkaart ? writeprotected ?
<makesabe> ja maar dat schuifje staat niet op lock
<JanC> klinkt alsof r een driver issue
<JanC> klinkt alsof er een driver issue is, ofwel de hardware stuk is
<makesabe> okee maar hoe krijg ik dan mijn fotos op de pc. Want als ik de camera in de usb stop heeft hij geen toegang
<JanC> makesabe: heb je nog een 10.04 live-CD liggen ergens?
<makesabe> volgens mij wel ergens ...moet ik zoeken
<JanC> je zou daarmee kunnen testen of het dan werkt
<JanC> als het werkt met die live-CD --> bug in de driver sinds de update --> bug rapporteren
<JanC> als het niet werkt met die live-CD --> vermoedelijk hardware-probleem
<makesabe> er bestaat niet zoiets als systeemherstel zoals bij windows waarmee je laatste wijzigingen ongedaan kunt maken?
<JanC> er bestaan diverse methoden om zoiets te doen, maar aangezien die standaard niet gebruikt worden (tot nu toe zijn ze ook niet eenvoudig genoeg te gebruiken voor gewone gebruikers) ben je daar nu niks mee
<makesabe> de usb in hetzelfde cardreader frontje doet het wel. Ik kan nu wel de foto's bekijken in F spot
<JanC> ah
<makesabe> maar de camera geeft met aankoppelen foutmelding Fout bij initialiseren camera: -60: Kan het apparaat niet vergrendelen
<JanC> de camera geeft die foutmelding op z'n schermpje?
<makesabe> nee op de monitor van de pc
<JanC> geeft f-spot die foutmelding of het systeem?
<makesabe> het systeem in F spot kan ik de foto's benaderen en kopieren
<makesabe> nee het kopieren geeft nu ook een foutmelding
<makesabe> f spot is nu ineens afgesloten. dit gebeurt ook weleens met het programma openshot.
<JanC> gecrasht dus...
<makesabe> hoe maak je ook alweer een printscreen?
<JanC> door op PrtScr te drukken...
<makesabe> nu probeer ik de camera te benaderen en krijg: Fout bij initialiseren camera: -1: Ongespecificeerde fout
<makesabe> wat wordt bedoeld met "kan camera niet vergrendelen?"
<JanC> ik ben niet zeker, maar ik gok dat het vergrendelen iets is om te zorgen dat niet meerdere programma's tegelijk de camera gebruiken
<JanC> probeer anders eens met een live CD, en als het daar werkt een bug rapporteren
<makesabe> ik ben nu opnieuw aan het proberen via f spot de fotos op de pc te krijgen. het zijn grote bestanden kan dat ook moeilijkheden geven?
<JanC> normaal mag dat geen probleem zijn, maar als de driver flakey is helpt dat natuurlijk niet...
<JanC> of als de hardware flakey is
<makesabe> flakey hardware wat een leuke term
<Oer> wat voor camera heb je ?
<Tjibba> Waar kan ik de instellingen van het mail gedeelte vinden van ubuntu server
<Tjibba> neem aan dat dat standaard al helemaal geconfigureerd is?
<Tjibba> Postfix Configuration 'Ontvanger van e-mail gericht aan 'root' of 'postmaster': Postfix Configuration âââââââââââââââââââ          â Ontvanger van e-mail gericht aan 'root' of 'postmaster':  â
<Tjibba> wat bedoelen ze daar mee?
<hosoka> hallo
<hosoka> is er iemand die skype betaversie gebruikt ?
<hosoka> en draaid het goed op Pulseaudio ?
<lord4163> Kan iemand mij vertellen wat dit nou weer is? http://i.imgur.com/8Zgff.png
<CasW> Gnome3. Zo te zien met enkele uitbreidingen, lijkt een beetje op Mints "Cinnamon."
<lord4163> Ja weet ik maar wat ik zie aan de bovenkant van mijn scherm....
<lord4163> global menu?!
<CasW> Jep, zo te zien wel. Heb je CompizConfig geïnstalleerd?
<lord4163> Denk het wel maar heb nooit problemen gehad
<CasW> Ga daar 's op zoek naar de plugin "Unity" of misschien zelfs wel gewoon "global menu," misschien dat daar iets mie is.
<CasW> *mis
<lord4163> Als ik hier iets instel veranderd er dan niets op mijn moeders account met unity?
<CasW> Nee, ik dacht het niet.
<lord4163> zal even opnieuw inloggen
<lord4163__> hallo?
<CasW> Hallo.
<lord4163__> nee geen resultaat
<CasW> Helaas.
<lord4163__> waarom verkloten ze toch alles
<lord4163__> ik zal dit account wel verwijderen en opnieuw aanmaken...
<niks1608> hallo allemaal
<niks1608> ik heb een probleem met .local naam over mijn wifi
<niks1608> over het bekabelde deel van het netwerk gaat het goed
<niks1608> maar via wifi kan ik andere op netwerk alleen met ip-adress benaderen
<JanC> niks1608: bedoel je dat toestellen op de WiFi elkaar zien, toestellen op ethernet elkaar zien, maar niet tussen beide?
<JanC> niks1608: dat is een bug (of beperking, als je wil) in veel home routers...
<JanC> de bridge tussen WiFi en ethernet in veel home routers forward geen multicast-verkeer
<niks1608> JanC: ik bedoel dat normaal kan ik de computers op het netwerk gewoon benoemen dus desktop.local bv
<JanC> uhu
<niks1608> maar via wifi allen met ip-nummer
<JanC> niks1608: ook tussen 2 toestellen op hetzelfde WiFi AP?
<niks1608> ja
<JanC> hm, vreemd
<JanC> binnen hetzelfde netwerk zou er geen probleem mogen zijn, volgens mij
<niks1608> wifi modem is cisco epc3925
<JanC> tenzij die Cisco multicast blokkeert op WiFi?
<niks1608> dit is voor mij ook nieuw en vreemd
<JanC> die *.local worden opgezocht met mDNS (multicast DNS) normaal
<niks1608> hey jan dat heb ik nog niet gecheckt doe ik nog
<JanC> (in Ubuntu gebeurt dat door Avahi)
<niks1608> het werkte okk allemaal goed met een sitecom router
<JanC> aha, dus mogelijk een router-probleem...
<niks1608> o ja ik denk ook niet dat het door ubuntu komt
<niks1608> maar hier zitten meestal mensen die dit soort dingen ook tegenkomen
<niks1608> ik ga die multicast nazien op die cisco
<JanC> niks1608: de mensen op het vaste netwerk zitten ook op die router?
<niks1608> ja alles wat bekabelt is werk gewoon goed en op DNS
<niks1608> kan ik gewoon bij met dus naam.local
<JanC> eh, je gebruikt toch geen *.local adressen in een normale interne DNS?
<niks1608> wel om in nautilus op andere computer te kijken
<JanC> dat kan met mDNS/SD ook, daar heb je geen traditionele DNS voor nodig
<JanC> standaard kijkt Ubuntu (net als Mac OS X overigens) voor *.local adressen eerst via mDNS
<niks1608> wat er precies wordt gebruikt weet ik dus niet zover gaat mijn kennis niet
<JanC> (nu ja, eerst kijkt het naar je hosts file, maar daarna naar mDNS)
<JanC> geeft mdns-scan resultaten op je wifi-netwerk?
<niks1608> hoe voer ik mdns-scan uit?
<JanC> in een terminal
<niks1608> dat is dan de comando    mdns-scan
<JanC> ja
<niks1608> moet dat onder sudo of direct
<JanC> gewoon direct is okee
<JanC> en vergelijk eventueel even met hetzelfde commando op je gewone netwerk
<niks1608> dit program is niet geinstaleert
<JanC> ow  ☺
<niks1608> maar dat ga ik doen en kom er nog op terug, bedankt zover
<JanC> pakket heet mdns-scan blijkbaar
<JanC> avahi-browse / avahi-browse-domains / etc. zal je vermoedelijk wel hebben
<JanC> of iets als: avahi-resolve -n desktop.local
<JanC> maar met mdns-scan & avahi-browse kan je alle info zien die beschikbaar is via mDNS/SD (SD = service discovery)
<JanC> BTW, mDNS/SD is ook bekend als Apple Bonjour
<JanC> mocht er ergens een optie daarvoor in je router zitten...
<niks1608> kan avahi ook via de desktop gebruikt worden, ben geen held op de terminal
<JanC> niks1608: standaard gebruikt je hele systeem dat voor *.local adressen...
<JanC> dus nautilus, firefox, etc.
<JanC> maar ik weet niet of er een GUI test tool is die enkel daarnaar kijkt
<niks1608> ik ga in die cisco kijken wat er nu anders is als die sitecom router
<JanC> ah, blijkbaar is er "avahi-discover" wat een GUI heeft
 * JanC gaat ervandoor
<JanC> good luck verder  ☺
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-18
<tonio> goodmorning. i've got an older acer laptop. It crashed on me last sunday. i'm fett up with windows. Now i want to install Unbuntu on this laptop. it is a dual core laptop
<tonio> Is this possible and which version do i need to take?
<RawChid> tonio: this is a Dutch channel.
<RawChid> Er wordt hier dus Nederlands gepraat
<RawChid> Ubuntu Desktop
<tonio> ok sorry
<tonio> maar is dit mogelijk op deze laptop. kon niks vinden op de site. zit nl met vaste spullen op de laptop
<tonio> hoe zit het dan met de drivers voor mijn scherm enz
<RawChid> Meestal installeert Ubuntu die gewoon voor je
<tonio> Ok hartelijk dank en ga het proberen. is 12.10 dan de beste versie die ik kan nemen, of moet ik iets terug?
<StefandeVries> Hoe nieuw is je hardware?
<tonio> redelijk oud. is 6 tot 7 jaar
<StefandeVries> In dat geval zou ik 12.04 willen aanraden.
<StefandeVries> Die wordt langer ondersteund.
<tonio> ik kan je wel de gegevens geven. 2 core intel pentium 1,66 ghz
<StefandeVries> 12.04 32-bit dan. :)
<tonio> ja 32 bit
<StefandeVries> Nou die dus.
<tonio> hartelijk dank u alle. moet ik de hardeschijf nog formateren voordat ik de installatie doe? of wordt dat gedaan bij installatie zoals win?
<StefandeVries> Dat kan de installer voor je doen, of Ubuntu naast Windows zetten.  In ieder geval kun je je wens gewoon aanklikken, waarna Ubuntu de rest verzorgt.
<tonio> ik heb 2 schijven. maar zoals eerder gezegd is windows gecrashed. ben nu alles aan het recoveren. als dit klaar is dan maar verder. kan je in ubunu ook later de andere schijf formateren
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat kan.
<tonio> Mooi!!! nogmaals hartelijk dank voor jullie moeite en hulp aan een groentje!
<StefandeVries> Graag gedaan!
<StefandeVries> En kom terug hè. ;)
<tonio> later misschien, moet eerst weer terug aan de arbeid!! en leuk zoals jullie dit doen!
<leo_> Goede morgen, even een vraagje
<leo_> Ik heb Ubuntu 12.04 geinstalleerd
<leo_> Echter, bij het opstarten krijg ik een paars scherm met 2 blauw zwarte strepen erover heen.
<leo_> daarna krijg ik het inlogscherem
<leo_> het is net, alsof hij mijn videokaart een Nvidia niet herkent
<leo_> Hoe kan ik dit voor komen ?
<MrChrisDruif> Heb je toevallig de proprietary drivers voor je nVidia geactiveerd leo_ ?
<leo_> nee
<leo_> heb gewoon geinstalleerd vanaf  installatie cd
<leo_> naast win xp
<MrChrisDruif> Dan zal ik het niet weten.
<leo_> geen wubi
<leo_> moet ik mijn videokaart aktiveren dan?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar als je de eerste keer opgestart bent, krijg je meestal de vraag of je andere videokaart drivers wilt gebruiken die mogelijk betere performance geven in Ubuntu zelf.
<leo_> zijn er ook de nieuwste drivers voor nvidia kaarten in ubuntu ?
<MrChrisDruif> Als je die geactiveerd hebt, dan gaat dat laadscherm er inderdaad raar uitzien.
<leo_> ja dat bedoel ik dus
<leo_> heb even gegoogled,
<MrChrisDruif> Maar als je die niet geactiveerd heb, dan zou ik niet weten waarom je scherm raar doet tijdens opstarten.
<leo_> het schijnt, maar dat zegt mij helaas niets
<leo_> dat de gegevens voor videokaart in de kernel werd bewaard,
<leo_> maar nu op een andere plaats aanwezig moet zijn
<leo_> hij laad ze dus niet in bij het opstarten
<leo_> bij de oude kernel werkte het dus wel goed
<MrChrisDruif> De losse driver zit niet in de kernel, vandaar dat hij niet wordt geladen met de kernel.
<leo_> helpt het misschien ook als ik in de herstelmodus opstart
<MrChrisDruif> Denk het niet.
<leo_> Ik heb 4 maanden geleden deze nieuwe pc aangeschaft
<OerHeks> stoort het beeld alleen tijdens boot, tot het inlogscherm ?
<leo_> inderdaad
<leo_> als hij helemaal is doorgestart, dan heb ik geen last meer.
<OerHeks> Dat had ik ook, nu zie ik dat scherm niet meer omdat booten met ssd zo snel gaat.
<leo_> zal even kijken wat voor harde schijf ik heb
<OerHeks> momenteel gebruik ik de 310 driver
<leo_> Bij systeem info staat Standaard schijf
<leo_> ga nu eerst even eten , en log weer in om 13.30 uur. tot dan,
<OerHeks> ::-)
<lg188> Goede middag, ik krijg de laatste tijd een message over een airtime bestand waar die niet in kan, maar naar mijn weten heb ik airtime weg gegooid
<lg188> Even kijken als ik de mail kan pastebinneb vanuit terminal
<lg188> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1676689/
<wika> Ik heb Ubuntu (macbuntu) geïnstalleerd op en Aspire 5610. Alles werkt perfect maar ik heb een heel vaag probleem met het geluid. Zodra ik audio af wil spelen, maakt niet uit van welke bron of wat voor soort bestand, hakkelt het geluid. alleen niet als ik blijf bewegen met de muis. dan loopt het geluid foutloos door. heb al van alles na lopen zoeken via google maar heen oplossing gevonden.
<wika> dit is mijn eerste kennismaking met ubuntu en, behalve dat het voor de rest prima werkt, kan het niet zo zijn dat het geluid niet goed werkt. dit is dus bij het afspelen van mp3 / wav / alsook filmpjes via YT of whatever
<Gorash_> wika
<Gorash_> is dat onder firefox?
<Gorash_> zo te zien niet, maar ik heb ook een sound-issue wanneer ik in mijn browser afspeel, mp3 en content in andere browsers werkt wel
<JanC> dat probleem van "wika" heeft _vermoedelijk_ iets te maken met interrupts/timers (kernel-gerelateerd issue dus)
<JanC> en ik hoop niet dat wika één van de vage macbuntu ISOs gebruikt heeft
<JasperCoenraats> weet iemand hoe ik mijn data-partitie automatisch kan laten mounten bij opstarten?
<JasperCoenraats> nu moet dat telkens handmatig
<JanC> even geduld is moeilijk...  :-/
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-19
<khildin> http://www.ubuntu.com Tick, tock, tablet time! Ik ben benieuwd.... 7 uur en een beetje te gaan... hypen kunnen ze wel... :P
<khildin> http://www.allaboutphones.nl/nieuws/22178/gerucht-htc-presenteert-vandaag-een-ubuntu-tablet.html lijkt om een HTC tablet te gaan?...
<MrChrisDruif> khildin; wil je alsjeblieft zulk soort dingen bespreken in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic ? Dit kanaal reserveren we voor ondersteuningsvragen =)
<[LgO]Aionicus> Zul je net zien dat ik dit klote EFI probleem oplos nu ik net kanaal inben ><
<MrChrisDruif> [LgO]Aionicus; dat is toch juist fijn?
<[LgO]Aionicus> nee , was valse hoop ":( /sniff
<[LgO]Aionicus> loop me nu al 4-5 dagen te ergeren aan dit probleemen maakt niet uit hoeveel ik lees , elke keer zelfde verhaal
<CasW> Wat is het probleem precies?
<[LgO]Aionicus> oh sorry voor late reactie
<[LgO]Aionicus> Ik heb een HP laptop hier van het werk , was preinstalled met windows 8 en secureboot. bedoeling is dat het een dual boot word met een linux variant, of het nu ubuntu / mint of fedora etc is maakt niet uit
<CasW> En je kan secureboot niet uitzetten in het EFI?
<[LgO]Aionicus> probleem is : setup herkend op geen mogelijkheid de windows 8 partitie (ondanks dat de livecd toch geladen wordt via UEFI)
<[LgO]Aionicus> dat heb ik eerst gedaan
<CasW> Je wilt Win8 houden, neem ik aan?
<[LgO]Aionicus> secureboot uit -> install linux (handmatig) --> boot-repair om hem te converten naar EFI
<[LgO]Aionicus> van mij mag win8 oprotten ;p rotsysteem XD
<[LgO]Aionicus> maar baas vind niet goed haha
<[LgO]Aionicus> wat gebeurde er dus
<CasW> Ghehe. Ik zou hem dan gewoon handmatig herpartitioneren, kijk maar eens of je in Windows of met de Windows recovery disc (zat die erbij?) Windows' partities kan verkleinen en installeer het op de overgebleven ruimte
<[LgO]Aionicus> geen disk maar heb iso op netwerkschrijf staan van de gemeente
<[LgO]Aionicus> dat had ik dus ook al geprobeerd
<[LgO]Aionicus> eerst via windows 8 verkleinen
<[LgO]Aionicus> omdat als je het via gparted deed dat ie dan win8 kon slopen
<[LgO]Aionicus> ik heb wel het een en ander uitgevogeld , maar nu zit ik met het volgende :
<[LgO]Aionicus> -> ik kan mijn usb stick met 12.10 (secure) opstarten via EFI - krijg het EFI menu volgens de ubuntu page etc.
<[LgO]Aionicus> -> live cd boot , druk op install ubuntu -> alles lijkt ok te zijn behalve dat je hem niet naast windows 8 kan installeren (niet de optie van installeer hem naast ander besturing systeem)
<[LgO]Aionicus> kan wel kiezen voor eventueel schijf wissen of iets anders (en dan handmatig)
<[LgO]Aionicus> maar heb geen zin om weer windows 8 opnieuw te moeten installeren zometeen als de MBR / GPT ineens verklooit wordt
<[LgO]Aionicus> na vorige attempt zat ik vast met een grub rescue> scherm en ondanks het hermaken van de .EFI's etc en uren zoeken op internet kwam ik er niet uit
<CasW> Ik denk toch dat handmatig partitioneren de makkelijkste methode is
<[LgO]Aionicus> Heb je 1 minuut ? bij wijze van , miss dat je ff met me erlangs kan gaan zodat ik het niet verpest (beetje scared daarvoor ;p)
<CasW> En dan via de livecd weer in Ubuntu komen (chroot), als Grub moeilijk gaat doen, en update-grub en grub-install draaien
<CasW> Tuurlijk
<[LgO]Aionicus> De partitie's zjin grotendeels al gemaakt :
<[LgO]Aionicus> ./dev/sda2 = efi
<[LgO]Aionicus> dan is er nog een sda1 met ntfs , (314mb) - GPT info maybe?
<[LgO]Aionicus> dan sda3 = windows 8
<[LgO]Aionicus> sda5 = swap
<[LgO]Aionicus> en dan heb ik 6/7 voor linux berschikbaar (voor / en /home)
<[LgO]Aionicus> heb alleen geen flauw id waar ik wat aan moet hangen nu mbt tot EFI (handmatig) , zoveel erover gelezen afgelopen dagen / irritaties gehad hierover dat het soms ene oor ingaat ander uit
<CasW> Hoe bedoel je, 'waar ik wat aan moet hangen'?
<[LgO]Aionicus> Nou :
<[LgO]Aionicus> Swap = /sda5 , / = sda7 , /home = sda6
<[LgO]Aionicus> dan zit ik nog met /boot (normalite gooide ik die ana het begin op kleine part)
<[LgO]Aionicus> en /efi ->
<[LgO]Aionicus> moet ik /efi added bij de huidige /efi van windows 8?
<CasW> Je hoeft in principe geen aparte /boot te hebben, dacht ik.
<[LgO]Aionicus> volgens mij is dat ook niet mandatory , dat komt meer uit gewoonte XD
<[LgO]Aionicus> gaat mij om de /efi
<CasW> En /efi bij /efi van Win8 lijkt me wel logisch... Maar ik heb zelf nog nooit met EFI hoeven prutsen, gelukkig.
<[LgO]Aionicus> begin er nooit aan
<[LgO]Aionicus> wat een hell is dat XD
<[LgO]Aionicus> ben bijna op het punt dat ik zeg fck dit ik ga het op externe hdd zetten
<CasW> Dit lijkt op jouw probleem... http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/11/05/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu-12-10-on-uefi-hardware/
<CasW> Misschien icm http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/11/06/why-is-windows-8-on-ssd-invisible-to-ubuntu-12-10s-installer/
<[LgO]Aionicus> heb die treads al gezien , het klopt desondanks niet
<CasW> Hm, jammer
<[LgO]Aionicus> want de installer (live usb) start vanaf EFI nu :(
<ichat> efi en dualboot,  - mja dan vraag je idd om problemen... aan de andere kant, ik zie zowiso nooit enig nut voor dualboot...
<ichat> voor mij is het dan ook  of wine....  of    draaien onder een virtuele windows installatie
<[LgO]Aionicus> voor mij is dat ook de liefste optie
<ichat> in mijn geval is dat een  esxi host met met windows
<[LgO]Aionicus> helaas voor mijn werk moet ik met linux werken
<[LgO]Aionicus> en moeten de administratieve miepjes afentoe de laptop lenen voor een meeting / presentatie en dat is dus op windows (die snappen zelfs ez mode ubuntu niet)
<[LgO]Aionicus> enige wat ik me afvraag :
<[LgO]Aionicus> moet ik de grub bootloader in /dev/sda plaatsen of in /dev/sda2 (efi partitie)
<[LgO]Aionicus> dan ga ik het ng is handmatig proberen
<ichat> sorry ik heb mijn notebook direct van z´n zin  remondse ziekte verlost..   dus ik zou het je zo niet kunnen zeggen,  ik heb niet eens een backup gemaakt van w8
<[LgO]Aionicus> hehe , wou dat ik dat kon
<ichat> maar die enkele keer dat je  windows wilt boeten  dat is voor administratief medewerkers  voor win + ms office begrijp ik?
<[LgO]Aionicus> voornamelijk ja , al ben ik hier maar 3-4 dagen max en heb ik nog een andere laptop met mint erop , in dit geval willen de developers dat ik een dual boot maak met of ubuntu of mint
<[LgO]Aionicus> en mag windows er niet af halen ivm licensie jungle
<ichat> pfff... dat soort ge-oh
<[LgO]Aionicus> je kent het
<[LgO]Aionicus> :)
<ichat> ben met dit soort verhalen bezig.. daarom ga ik ook gebruikscursus ubuntu ´verplicht´ stellen  bij afnamen van services
<ichat> botom line...  ik wil ook van dat gezeur af dat  truus de typmiep  er niets van snapt
<[LgO]Aionicus> ik zou eigenlijk verplichten windows 8 te passeren in services ;p
<[LgO]Aionicus> het hele os is al een ramp
<[LgO]Aionicus> en dan ook nog met dat oh zo slechte EFI systeem
<ichat> ik lever zowiso nog geen support voor win8
<[LgO]Aionicus> horrible >< , geef mij maar bios
<MrChrisDruif> sowieso*
<ichat> coreboot :P
<[LgO]Aionicus> mwah ik ga het gewoon proberen
<[LgO]Aionicus> heb nu de grub bootloader op /dev/sda gezet
<[LgO]Aionicus> en hij loopt nu ubuntu (secure) door
<ichat> niks bios nixt efi... gewoon    hardware inittiatie,   safety test en  overhevelen naar de kernel
<[LgO]Aionicus> hoop dat ik nu niet weer mijn windows 8 sloop
<[LgO]Aionicus> moest iso op usb stick zetten , en herinstalleren omdat hij gewoon niet meer op te starten was , zelfs windows repair werkte niet meer ;p
<[LgO]Aionicus> lang leven dat EFI , /kills
<[LgO]Aionicus> moet ook zeggen dat die GPT partities ook beetje bizar irri zijn
<ichat> mwja  op zich zou efi - een prima opvolger kunnen zijn..
<ichat> bijv omdat je  er modules aan kunt hangen waardoor je een complete recovery modus aan kunt hangen die los is van het os... (denk  parted magic, of hirens)...
<[LgO]Aionicus> ja maar dat ka nje ook bij bios , daarbij bleek dat de recovery partitie en opties
<[LgO]Aionicus> allemaal gesloopt waren nadat ik 1x linux erop had geprobeerd te installeren
<ichat> ik ving gpt juist ideal... alleen  je moet er even aan wennen  de implementatie in  bsd  is bijv al jaren geweldig...
<ichat> ik gebruik ze ook voor  freenas  bijv
<[LgO]Aionicus> geef mij maar mbr tbh
<[LgO]Aionicus> dat is in 1-2-3 stappen opgezet
<[LgO]Aionicus> loop nu al 5-6 dagen met dit EFI / GPT probleem dual boot troep te klooien , vandaag zo zat dat ik maar irc opgedoken ben (voor eerst sinds tig jaar XD)
<[LgO]Aionicus> denk nu wel pagina of 500-600 erover gelezen en tot nu toe niets wat daadwerkelijk het probleem oplost.
<ichat> dat slopen van die recovery is omdat de bios variant je data   gewoon op de harddisk zet in een speciale  verborgen partitie... bij efi  kun je dat  op de efi chip zelf  regelen   door er een beetje flash geheuge aan toe te voegen (bijv  8gb nand)
<ichat> ik meen dat msi dit tegenwordig al doet
<[LgO]Aionicus> mwah wat ie deed was gewoon opstarten en meteen grub rescue > in
<[LgO]Aionicus> zelfs via boot menu de efi's laden voor bv windows / recovery / linux
<[LgO]Aionicus> was een no go
<[LgO]Aionicus> maar via een stickje kon je tenminste ubuntu nog in
<[LgO]Aionicus> maar no chance om windows in te komen
<[LgO]Aionicus> als het een MBR was geweest en geen EFI was ik in uurtje klaar geweest met alles ><
<[LgO]Aionicus> mbr/bios | gpt/efi
<ichat> niemand in #ubuntu of #debian  die  er iets nuttigs over kan zeggen ?
<[LgO]Aionicus> iemand in #ubuntu had me al iets verder geholpen / links gegeven etc
<[LgO]Aionicus> maar daarna kwam hij er ook niet uit
<[LgO]Aionicus> en nu kan ik opzich 99,8% van de problemen oplossen dmv google en mijn eigen kennis , maar dit is gewoon /KILLS /stress
<ichat> blij dat ik deze weg niet heb hoeven kiezen :$
<ichat> ik zou na een uurtje met het ding hebben gaan gooien
<[LgO]Aionicus> hehe wijze les voor IT afdeling
<[LgO]Aionicus> Nooit meer een HP nemen of een pc met windows 8
<[LgO]Aionicus> vraagt gewoon om problemen
<ichat> toshiba zal het probleem ook hebben
<[LgO]Aionicus> Ik blijf bij asus   / msi
<[LgO]Aionicus> werkt toch het beste om eerlijk tye zin
<[LgO]Aionicus> zijn*
<ichat> de wijsste les is gewoon die typ-mederwerkers op cursus doen en overhevelen naar  linux
<[LgO]Aionicus> ja dat zoiezo , maar je moet rekening houden dat mijn werkgever nou niet veel centen te besteden heeft tegenwoordig ;p
<[LgO]Aionicus> (dat krijg je als je voor het rijk werkt en het rijk aan het bezuinigen is ^^)
<ichat> haha
<ichat> sorry mijn zaakjes zijn nog niet op orde - dus ik kan ze geen offerte sturen (grijnz)  maar zo duur hoeft het niet te zijn ... hehe
<[LgO]Aionicus> hahaha
<[LgO]Aionicus> ugh signaal qualiteit hier is ook weer belabberd
<[LgO]Aionicus> hmm dit keer heb ik wel nog een windows 8 , maar geen directe boot optie naar linux ;p
<[LgO]Aionicus> de grub 64 efi werkt ook , ff kijken of ik die in de bootloader van win8 kan mekkeren , dan ben ik er misschien uit :D
<lg188> hoe gooi ik opstart jobs van men server af?
<lg188> En wth beeld is in de helft gesplits en staat aan de andere kant
<lg188> Hier is iemand die het zelfde heeft: http://askubuntu.com/questions/71495/split-screen-and-other-issues-on-ubuntu-11-10-with-ati-graphics-card
<Guido1> heeft iemand ervaring met de syncronisatie van een ipod met (x)ubuntu?
<lg188> Kan je emt gparted een hhd een andere partitie maken zonder dataloss?
<lg188> formateren naar ntfs zonder dataloss*
<ncdmr_> formateren = altijd data loss.
<OerHeks> het kán .. fat32 naar ntfs, maar hoe lang duurt dat en geen garantie > http://www.partition-tool.com/resource/convert-file-system-from-fat32-to-ntfs.htm
<Guido1> heeft iemand ervaring met de syncronisatie van een ipod met (x)ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Ik heb niet zo'n ding, wel een wiki pagina >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<Guido1> OerHeks: zal er kijken. ik krijg de muziek er niet af met rhythembox. de bestanden kan ik wel verwijderen, maar de ipod "denkt" dat ze er wel nog zijn en geef de atisten enz. weer
<lg188> OerHeks: wel die site lijkt me ook niet super betrouwbaar
<lg188> Is er een manier om op fat32 files groter dan 4G te krijgen? (buiten splitten)
<OerHeks> nee, splitten of zippen in partjes van 3.99 gb
<lg188> -.- Zippen zal het worden
<ichat> lg188:  -  waarom  fat32  als je ook  extfat kunt gebruiken
<ichat> bijna alle mediaspelers en andersoortige apparaten ondersteunen het wel tegenwordig...
<lg188> ichat: err de ntfs is voor windows ook
<lg188> ichat: also kun je van fat32 naar exfat gaan zonder data te verliezen?
<Gorash_> .def
<werner38> hallo
<werner38> ik zoek hulp
<Gorash_> vertel!
<werner38> hoe kan ik bij mijn config.txt komen en verander
<werner38> sorry goedeavond
<werner38> ik heb pen en papier bij de hand
<Gorash_> config.txt?
<werner38> ik krijg van de week een code voor mpeg-2
<Gorash_> op welk os (operating system, besturingssysteem) zit je :P
<werner38> en deze moet ik in het config.txt zetten
<werner38> ik heb een rasberrypi
<Gorash_> nice, leuk spul
<Gorash_> draai je raspmbc?
<werner38> ff zoeken , blijf wachten
<werner38> versie 9
<werner38> 9.4 kan dat
<Gorash_> maar ik heb niet echt kennis van dat 'os'
<Gorash_> is er geen forum? op site van xmbc staat vast meer info
<werner38> jammer dan zoek ik nog even verder
<Gorash_> http://www.raspbmc.com/
<Gorash_> daar!
<Gorash_> en mpeg-2 is best standaard
<Gorash_> dus zal vast geen probleem zijn...
<Gorash_> out of the box
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-20
<lg188> Goede morgen, Waar steek ik de public key van mijn server in ubuntu, zodat ik niet meer mijn passwoord moet typen?
<Samuel> hey, Ubuntu 12.04 geinstalleerd via Dream Studio, geen klank bij audiotoepassingen, HDA Intel Realtek ALC268 Satellite L350
<Samuel> heel veel posts op forums gelezen over gelijkaardige gevallen met iets andere geluidskaarten, vanalles geprobeerd en gechecked
<ichat> Samuel:  - klint als een al wat oudere geluidskaart,   - maar  ´vanalles geprobeerd en gecheckt is niets-zeggend op een support kanaal
<ichat> dat is het zelfde als bij de dokter komen en vragen ´ben ik ziek dokter´    in heb van allerlij kwalen...
<Samuel> ja, de kwaal is gebrek aan geluid bij audiotoepassingen, iets wat veel voorkomend lijkt als ik de forums bekijk
<Samuel> met vanalles geprobeerd bedoel ik alle parrametertjes in alle mogelijke toepassingen al eens veranderd en zo
<Samuel> bedankt voor de hulp!
<Mustangman1966> Hallo, weet iemand een site waar ik drivers kan downloaden via Windows en later kan gebruiken in Xubuntu, ben namelijk op zoek naar een driver van de Dell Truemobile 1400?
<lg188> Hey mijn byobu geeft het apport icoon weer, terwijl apport-cli zegt dat er geen crash reports zijn
<baseendje> Goedenavond, ben ik hier aan het juiste adres om wat vragen te stellen over het stabiel krijgen van mijn ubuntu installatie?
<baseendje> Ik zit namelijk met een aantal problemen, het grootste probleem is dat zelfs na een schone installatie compiz regelmatig crashed en altijd minstens 30% CPU capaciteit in lijkt te nemen.
<JanC> baseendje: welke versie van Ubuntu? en welke grafische kaart/chip heb je?
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-21
<LEDfan> Hoi
<Daniique> ik wil ubuntu er af krijgen maar heb er geen CD's van wat nu??
<Daniique> ????????????????????????
<jpjacobs> wtf
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-22
<Barend> Hallo
<sarawara> hm, kan ik van hieruit (ben hier via browser, op univ geen xchat) naar de chat van prolog?
<sarawara> Allee lieve mensen die ook met andere dingen bezig zijn, help mij even please :)
<LEDfan_> sarawara: /join #prolog
<sarawara> van hieruit? ok, ik probeer dat!
<sarawara> ik denk dat het gelukt is, dankjewel Ledfan, prettige vrijdagavond nog!!
<LEDfan_> Haha jij ook :P
<glenn__> hallo
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-23
<xubuntu267> iemand een tip voor mij ivm xubuntu installatie die hangt bij >volgende (3rd party programs & download updates)
<spekje> is die niet gewoon aan downloaden? :)
<ubuntu607> hi, ubuntu installatie blijft hangen bij keuze van 3rd party software en updates instaleren, als ik dan volgende klik kan ik uren wachten..
<chato> ubuntu607, sla dan deze stap over. Kun je altijd nog na de installatie zo instellen
<StefandeVries> Ja hij is al weg en zo.
<chato> oh, XC het
<Vistaus> Ubuntu-NL en HCC zijn allebei down... problemen met de HCC-servers vermoed ik?
<StefandeVries> Geen idee.
<StefandeVries> Dat zou je in #ubuntu-nl moeten vragen.
<StefandeVries> Dat zou je in #ubuntu-nl-team moeten vragen.*
<StefandeVries> Nog niet helemaal ontwaakt, die StefandeVries.
<Vistaus> Ja maar er zitten hier ook teamleden ;-)
<StefandeVries> Dat is irrelevant.
<StefandeVries> Dit kanaal is bedoeld voor hulpvragen aangaande Ubuntu. ;)
<Vistaus> Het is een tijdje geleden dat ik op Ubuntu-NL's IRC-servers zat maar ik ken ze nog wel.
<Vistaus> Oké, hoe kan ik Ubuntu gebruiken om de HCC-servers te repareren zodat ubuntu-nl.org het weer doet? :P
<StefandeVries> Dat doen wij in Python!
<StefandeVries> import fix_ubuntu
<StefandeVries> fix = fix_ubuntu.fix(); fix.do_fix()
<Vistaus> Dat ga ik direct uitproberen! :P :P
<StefandeVries> Helaas kan ik geen garantie verschaffen.
<StefandeVries> (Maar dat kan de GNU GPL ook al niet, dus.)
<Vistaus> lol
<nick07__> mijn ubuntu install gaat niet verder en houdt op bij het scherm met benodigde ruimte, op stroom aangesloten ect
<nick07__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5558399/
<nick07__> dit is het log file, het zit in een loop
<Guest11084> kan iemand een log file controleren op fouten?
<viezerd> waarom denk je dat iemand zou willen doen
<nick07> om mij te helpen?
<viezerd> dan is het handig als je ook het probleem vermeld :)
<nick07> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5558539/
<nick07> mijn installatie stopt bij scherm installeer updates en 3rd party software
<nick07> os freezed niet, maar blijft oneindig draaien
<nick07> dit is mijn log file
<viezerd> ok
<viezerd> Probleem is dat de installer je harde schijf en/of partities niet ziet
<nick07> ok, er staat wel ubuntu 10.10 op
<viezerd> gaat om deze: eb 23 15:54:05 xubuntu activate-dmraid: No Serial ATA RAID disks detected
<nick07> aha, dat is duidelijk
<viezerd> heb je een nieuwe installer ?
<nick07> ik gebruik 12.10, of bedoel je dat niet?
<viezerd> jah
<viezerd> je zou dit kunnen testen: http://www.longren.org/how-to-make-ubuntu-recognize-all-drives-during-install/?doing_wp_cron=1361636388.4678359031677246093750
<nick07> alternate 12.04 bleef op een gegeven moent ook hangen in text mode
<viezerd> dus zeg maar opstarten van live  cd
<viezerd> dan dmraid package removen
<viezerd> en daarna install
<nick07> zal het direct proberen..
<viezerd> succes
<nick07> helaas, nu krijg ik dit logfile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5558629/
<nick07> dacht ik al eerder opgelost te hebben met sudo apt-get update en sudo apt-get install language-pack-nl
<viezerd> partman: No volume groups found
<nick07> toch weer die disk?
<nick07> mm
<viezerd> zie je wel je partities als je in Live modus bent ?
<nick07> ja, op het buroblad 77GB
<nick07> ik zie nu tot mijn verbasing dat als ik na de dmraid verwijderd te hebben dat als ik Engels als taal kies het wel verder gaat
<viezerd> cool
<nick07> kan ik er nog iets aan doen, dat jij weet, om het toch in het nederlands te installen?
<StefandeVries> Dan kan je de taal daarna alsnog veranderen naar het Nederlands, als je wilt.
<nick07> aha
<StefandeVries> De taal van het geïnstalleerde systeem.
<StefandeVries> Niet die van de installer.
<nick07> ik gaat het eens proberen
<nick07> thx
<nick07> werkt. Top bedankt!
<StefandeVries> \o/
<StefandeVries> Kijk, zo kan het dus ook.
<JanC> StefandeVries: volgende keer best vragen dat mensen zo'n problemen melden als een bug ook
<viezerd> linux heeft bugs ?
<StefandeVries> JanC: dat bepaal ik zelf wel.
<StefandeVries> Achteraf heb je altijd makkelijk praten.
<JanC> StefandeVries: het was een advies, je doet er mee wat je wil, maar als je de Ubuntu developers wil helpen...
<StefandeVries> Wellicht is dat wel niet mijn doel.
<JanC> ...
<StefandeVries> Een excellent antwoord.
<StefandeVries> Fijne avond.
<JanC> door de Ubuntu-developers te helpen, help je (mogelijk) ook jezelf natuurlijk
<StefandeVries> Dat zou een egocentrisch standpunt zijn.
<StefandeVries> Daarbij gebruik ik geen Ubuntu(variant) meer.
<viezerd> staat daar een vergoeding voor, Ubuntu developers 'helpen' ?
<StefandeVries> Eeuwige roem en dank.
<FOAD> Karma.
<viezerd> zelfde als bij gebruikers dus
<viezerd> en gebruikers helpen is minder werk
<JanC> viezerd: behalve dat developers helpen betekent dat het probleem mogelijk opgelost wordt
<JanC> en dus daarom in de toekomst minder werk betekent
<viezerd> JanC: theoretisch wellicht. Helaas komen bugs te vaak terug, ook dit is/was een bug uit 9.x ergens
<JanC> bugs komen vaak terug als ze niet bekend zijn en toevallig gefixed werden
<JanC> m.a.w. als er geen test cases voor zijn
<viezerd> dit was een bekende bug
<JanC> je bedoelt dat er al een bug-rapport was?
<JanC> dan kan je die me-too'en  ☺
<viezerd> mja, devvers kunnen ook irc-en
<StefandeVries> Dat werkt vaak beter en directer.
<JanC> IRC is cool voor interactiviteit, een bugtracker is veel handiger op de lange termijn: een (virtuele) paper trail, etc.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-24
<lg188> Waar zit ergens de log van openvpn?
<lg188> Gevonden.
<lg188> Ik krijg vpn niet maar niet aan het werken
<Timo>  /var/log misschien?
<lg188> Timo: heb ik gekeken maar hij stak in /etc/openvpn
<Timo> Hmm, niet erg logisch, maar je hebt hem :)
<lg188> het enigste probleem is dat die 0 bytes is.
<Timo> Oh, dus daar heb je helemaal niks aan -.-
<lg188> idd
<Timo> Is er niet toevallig heul stiekem ergens anders een log te vinden?
<lg188> Zou zeker goed kunnen. ik zal /var/log/ nog eens dubbelchecken
<Timo> https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=4522
<Timo> Het lijkt erop dat je met verbosity moet prutsen wil je hem laten loggen
<lg188> ah ik heb niet veel verandert aan de conf template
<lg188> verbosity 3
<lg188> die andere kreeg er toch veel output van?
<Timo> hmhm
<Timo> Ik zou als ik jou was even de log locatie in het conf file bekijken
<Timo> en aanpassen naar /var/log
<lg188> Hier staat btw status, dat is toch nrml ook geen log, right?
<lg188> Na een restart staat er nu een /var/log/openvpn.log (Ik heb status weg gelaten)
<lg188> err teen tail op openvpn gehangen
<lg188> syslog*
<Timo> En dan klapt het internet er uit
<lg188> Timo: wel, blijkbaar kan die mijn up niet forken
<lg188> voor veiligheids redenen
<lg188> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5561042/
<lg188> up.sh*
<lg188> Ik moet --script-security 2 runnen maar ik heb geen idee waarop...
<lg188> Ik heb handmatig #openvpn --script-security 2 --config /etc/openvpn/server.conf geprobeert
<lg188> maar dan krijg ik http://paste.ubuntu.com/5561057/
<Daan> hallo?
<Daan> ik heb hulp nodig bij het installeren van linux op mac, Die gidsen op internet maken mij niets wijs. Kan iemand me helpen?
<Timo> Allicht ;)
<Daan> Weet u er iets over?
<Timo> Ik heb zelf geen Mac, maar ik zal eventjes kijken :)
<Daan> Dat maakt me alleen al blij, :D
<Timo> Allereerst, was je van plan om 12.04 te installeren (aangeraden!) of 12.10 (ook goed, maar minder)
<Daan> De nieuwste versie waar je Steam op kan installeren, is net uit voor Linux. Ik denk dat dat 12.04 is?
<Timo> In principe kun je op zowel 12.04 als 12.10 Steam installeren, maar voor de nieuwste snufjes moet je 12.10 hebben
<Timo> Heb je een ATI grafische kaart?
<Daan> Weet ik niet, ga ik gelijk ff kijken
<Timo> Oh wacht
<Timo> laat maar
<Timo> je hebt een mac :P
<Timo> dan kun je in principe beiden nemen :P
<Daan> Oke, dus maakt niet zo veel uit?
<Timo> Neen
<Timo> Heb je OSx Lion of Snow Leopard?
<Daan> Oke, mijn vraag is eigenlijk, hoe ik OSX moet verwijderen en Linux erop zet, want ik wil geen dual boot. Ik wil verlopig van OSX af.
<Daan> :D
<Daan> Lion
<Timo> Je wilt OSx compleet eraf mieteren?
<Timo> Schijnt dat Apple dan moeilijk gaat doen bij garantie enzo, maar eigen keuze ;)
<Daan> Ja , dat is wat ik echt wil.
<Daan> Hij is al tweedehands etc. en zat sowieso geen garantie meer op dus maakt niets uit
<Daan> :)
<Timo> Oké
<Timo> Wat je eerst wilt doen, is alles eraf gooien, en een partitietabel maken die compatibel is met Ubuntu
<Daan> ja
<Timo> Heb je een Ubuntu USB stick of Live CD (iets waar je van kunt opstarten)?
<Daan> Alleen, moet ik eerlijk bekennen dat ik hier niet zo veel verstand van heb. Ik heb wel windows 7 geinstalleerd op een lege zelf gebouwde computer, maar met linux en mac heb ik nog nooit gewerkt
<Timo> Zo nee, dan download je de laatste versie van Ubuntu van www.ubuntu.com/download
<Daan> Ubuntu USB stick, is gewoon een stick met het os erop?
<Timo> Daan: Ik heb ook geen ervaring met Mac, ik leg slechts stap voor stap uit wat de Wiki voorschrijft ;)
<Timo> ja
<Daan> oke, dat waardeer ik heel erg!
<Timo> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<Timo> Daar staat hoe je zo'n kek dingetje maakt :_)
<Timo> *:)
<Daan> ok ga ik ff doorkijken
<Daan> kom ik zo terug, oke?
<Timo> Prima :)
<Daan> ten eerste moet ie het nog downloaden
<Daan> :)
<Timo> Oh, ik moet even naar de buurvrouw toe geloof ik :P
<Timo> Vermaak jij je eerst wel met die USB? Kom ik zo terug ;)
<Daan> Ok
<Daan> Het duurt waarschijnlijk nog egt 40 minuten ofzo
<Daan> das wel balen
<Daan> maar op de mac zelf, nog maar 10 minuten?
<Daan> dat klopt niet helemaal denk ik
<Daan> heb het gecheckt, klopt wel
<Daan> ben bezig met convert van iso naar img
<Daan> :D
<Daan> Timo, als ik het geconverted heb, dan is het ubuntu.img.dmg, zo laten? of veranderen, wat ubuntu volgens mij zegt, naar alleen .img
<Daan> Die stap is al gelukt, dan zegt ie open diskutil, bedoelen ze daarmee, in het nederlands, Schijfhulpprogamma
<Daan> Timo, kan je mij stap 8 uitleggen?
<Daan> die snap ik niet
<Daan> de voorgaande stappen zijn al gelukt
<Daan> Bent u nog niet terug?
<hylko> goede middag samen.,
<chato> hey hallo
<Daan> hoi
<Daan> Timo?
<hylko> ik heb een vraag waar ik hoop iemand antwoord op kan geven,: ik probeer in mijn xubuntu omgeving mijn numlock auto aan tezetten in het aanmeld scherm,
<hylko> in het bestand /ect/lightdm/lightdm.conf met de -> tekst er bij gezet greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on
<hylko> maar als ik het wil tekst bestand wil opslaan krijg ik telkens de tekst " kan het te schrijven bestand niet openen"
<Daan> Haha, grappig ik was net bezig met Timo die me helpte met heel Linux te installeren voor het eerst
<hylko> help wat kan ik doen?>
<Daan> geen idee, sorry maat
<Daan> Het is zondag, miss moet je w8en tot morgen ofzo?
<hylko> ja denk het hahah
<hylko> dacht juist ga opzondag hier mee aan deslag morgen weer gewoon werken
<Daan> o balen, ik heb vakantie
<Daan> :)
<Daan> Of stiekem onder het werken...
<hylko> nou lekker dan hahah
<Daan> Ik ben bezig met het maken van bootable USB stick on mac
<Daan> is best moeilijk
<hylko> ja dat is niet gewoon pendrive?
<Daan> ???
<Daan> denk het niet
<Daan> moet helemaal met terminal
<hylko> pfff helemaal. oke ik heb een nette boot op me usb kunnen zetten via pendrivelunix.com
<hylko> maar was voor windows inderdaad
<hylko> maar iets met rechten op ubuntu weet jij ook niet?
<hylko> tobad!
<Daan> idd
<Daan> Timo?
<Daan> Kan iemand mij helpen? Ik moet OSX op een stikkie hebben
<Daan> Ubuntu op een stickkie op OSX, de handleiding van Ubuntu heb ik al 4 keer doorlopen en geprobeerd
<Timo> zo
<Timo> sorry, buuv deed er een beetje lang over :P
<Timo> Daan: wat lukt er precies niet?
<Daan> Het opstarten
<Daan> ik druk alt in, maar er staat geen ubuntu disk bij
<Daan> ofzo
<Timo> hmm
<Daan> Ik snap het hele gebeuren wel, maar met die extensies zit ik in de war denk ik
<Timo> Kun je niet gewoon een cd'tje branden? :P
<Daan> de ene keer img, dan weer dmg
<Daan> Ja, mijn moeder gaat ze zo kopen
<Daan> :)
<Timo> Wacht daar dan maar even op :P
<Daan> ga ik doen
<Timo> Wel mooi trouwens dat je een Mac hebt gekregen/gekocht, en al helemaal mooi dat je daar Ubuntu op gaat zetten :)
<Daan> ik ben over ong. 30 min terug, je mag blijven, als je leukt vind maar als je andere dingen te doen heb ga die dan lekker doen. ;)
<Timo> Ik probeer hier even aanwezig te blijven ;)
<Daan> ja, ik heb ondertussen
<Daan> al een nieuwe pc met windows 8
<Daan> en zelfgebouwd, die mac is al uit 2003
<Timo> Om 14:30 komt er bezoek, maar tegen die tijd hoop ik dat ik je zover heb kunnen helpen dat Ubuntu werkt ;)
<Daan> 10 jaar geleden dus
<Daan> ooo! dat komt zeker goed
<Timo> Haha, de pc waarop ik dit typ is ook een oudje
<Daan> dan zie ik je straks weer
<Daan> bye
<Timo> AMD Athlon 64 :P
<Daan> wow...
<Timo> doei! Succes/plezier/whatever ;)
<Timo> Draait nog super met Kubuntu
<Daan> maar ik kom straks back
<Daan> thnks
<Timo> De harde schijf is de grootste bottleneck
<Daan> ben er weer, alleen de DVD nog niet
<Daan> Ik ga ff Black Ops 2 spelen zometeen
<Icheb> een vraagje... is het eigenlijk ook mogelijk ergens te zien hoe lang iemand al een steunpunt is?
<Timo> Icheb: In principe niet, maar je kunt de posthistorie doorbladeren om het type posts te zien
<Timo> Waar woon je ongeveer?
<Icheb> ik woon zelf in steebergen
<Icheb> maar wilde even kijken of ik iets meer kon vinden over een sollicitant die iets had opgeschreven op z'n cv
<Timo> Oké
<Timo> Je kunt wel zien hoe lang hij al lid is van het forum. Daar kun je ook e.e.a. van afleid
<Timo> en
<Icheb> hij had op z'n cv gezet dat hij sinds 2006 ubuntu gebruiker was, maar wanneer ik hem bijvoorbeeld wat vragen stel over de settings van x.org of hoe je met de nvidia drivers uit universe/multiverse moet omgaan om het goed te krijgen voor dual monitor, is het ineens allemaal moeilijk
<Icheb> maar ook bijvoorbeeld even een public/private key genereren voor ssh was erg moeilijk... dus wilde even kijken of er een datum ergens gelogd zou zijn, want ik heb het vermoeden dat er fraude met die cv is gepleegd
<MrChrisDruif> Icheb; gebruiker != expert
<Icheb> hehe, I knoiw
<Timo> Ik gebruik ook al sinds 2008 Ubuntu, edoch weet ik echt niet alles
<Icheb> maar dan jezelf als steunpunt opwerpen en ubuntu ervaring op het cv melden... :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ik gebruik Linux sinds 2010 ofzo, maar zelden hoefde ik in configs te duiken.
<Icheb> dat is toch meer iets van de recentere versies?
<Icheb> iig, ik kom zelf nog uit de tijd dat je de X config nog zelf bij elkaar moest copypasten om kde/gnome werkend te krijgen :D
<MrChrisDruif> 10.04 voorlaatste LTS
<Timo> Ik leer elke dag bij, maar zomaar even een ingewikkeld xorg.conf in elkaar prutsen gaat echt niet. Eenvoudigweg gedwongen resoluties instellen dmv xorg.conf lukt me nog wel, maar allerlei verschillende monitoren enzo... Gaat me boven de pet
<Icheb> hehe
<Icheb> ik vraag me wel af... wanneer kan iemand zichzelf ervaren noemen met linux of ubuntu :)
<Timo> Het hangt er vanaf
<Timo> Op sommige onderdelen ben ik best ervaren
<MrChrisDruif> Je hebt bijv. RHEL diploma's
<Icheb> mja, ik ook
<Icheb> maar genoeg voor een RHEL kost me nog wel even vrees ik ;)
<Timo> Ik heb bijvoorbeeld nogal eens problemen gehad met het inladen van foute kernel modules voor een CD drive in een oude laptop, dus daar kan ik nu wel aardig mee weg
<Icheb> LTI red ik denk ik wel
 * MrChrisDruif is er vandoor. Ciao.
<Icheb> cya
<Timo> Doei! :)
<Daan> Timo, ik ben er nog steeds, maar de dvd niet
<Icheb> foute kernel drivers is soms wel lastig, dan zit je gelijk met een terminal en dingen als rmmod / modprobe ;)
<Daan> sorry
<Timo> Icheb: Of hij start überhaupt niet op
<Timo> dan moet je in de iso gaan rommelen :P
<Icheb> haha
<Icheb> dan is het helemaal erg
<Icheb> geen idee of je ubuntu eigenlijk via PXE kan booten
<Icheb> maar dat zou ik dan nog proberen... dan kun je er in ieder geval mee aan de slag
<Timo> Op een gegeven moment had ik zoveel cdtjes verspild, dat ik toch maar de harde schijf overhevelde en op een ander systeem installeerde. Maar ik had er wél een boel van geleerd :)
<Timo> Icheb: jazeker kan dat
<Timo> aantal keren in werking gezien, technische onderliggende details weet ik niet, maar het kan wel :)
<Icheb> mja, met debian en centos kan ik het wel, maar ubuntu heb ik nog nooit geprobeerd eigenlijk voor zoiets
<Timo> Schijnt best leuk te werken in een thin client opstelling
<Icheb> brb
<Daan> nog steeds de DVD niet....
<Daan> duurt lang
<Daan> ach ik heb geduld
<Daan> Gonna play Black Ops 2 a few minutes
<Daan> BRB
<Icheb> een thin client opstelling met ubuntu als desktop heb ik nog niet eerder gezien eigenlijk
<Icheb> lijkt me wel grappig though
<Icheb> (al ben ik momenteel voor de desktop windows user :X)
<Daan> Timo
<Daan> ik heb de DVD
<Timo> mooi
<Timo> ook al gebrand? :)
<Daan> nnee
<Daan> dat nog niet
<Daan> moet nog downloaden
<Timo> Ah :P
<Daan> omdat op mac mijn dvd lezer te oud is om te branden ofzo
<Timo> maar je hebt toch al een .iso gedownload?
<Timo> oh -.-
<Daan> klopt, maar op de mac
<Daan> ik download hem op nu op me windows 8
<Daan> 18 min
<Daan> nog voor de download
<Daan> nog 1 minuut
<Daan> Timo?
<MrChrisDruif> Je had geen usb sticks liggen om hem over te zetten naar een andere pc?
<MrChrisDruif> Daan; ^
<Daan> Ja
<Daan> Klopt
<Daan> Hij is nu aan het branden
<Daan> Op de windows
<Daan> klaar!
<MrChrisDruif> Nou, succes.
<Daan> DRINGEND HULP NODIG
<chato> waarmee?
<Daan> Er staat, The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again
<Daan> bij installeren
<Daan> van ubuntu
<Daan> op macbook
<Daan> En touchpad doet het slecht
<chato> Heb je de ISO gecheckt op integriteit? MD5 check
<Daan> w8, het gaat al beter
<Daan> hij installeert ubuntu nu
<Daan> En dan gaat het mis
<Daan> iets met de dvd driver zegt ie
<Daan> driver, qua lezer?
<chato> hardware probleempje?
<Daan> Nee, dat niet omdat ik wel vanuit alt knop in mac ubuntu kon kiezen
<chato> wat is de exacte foutmelding van die dvddriver-error? BTW ik vond deze tut. Missc heb je r wat aan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<chato> QUOTE: We would encourage Mac users to download Ubuntu Desktop Edition by burning a CD for the time being.
<Daan> ok.....
<Daan> maar het lukt volgensmij wel
<Daan> heb je skypee, dan kan ik het live laten zien
<Daan> met cam
<chato> geen skype hier
<Daan> hij is aan het laden, maar er komt maar niets
<Daan> oo, jammer
<Daan> dan had ik het precies kunnen laten zien
<Daan> maar oke
<Daan> snap het ook wel
<Daan> hij doet wat... :)
<chato> zet maar op youtube :)
<Daan> nu het start screen met ubutu logo en die stipjes
<Daan> hmmm lukt niet egt, als ik opgestart was, liep ie vast ofzo
<chato> ofzo?
<Daan> ja, met checks in terminal
<Daan> etc. en toen liep ies vast en sloot zich af
<Daan> im trying again
<Daan> maybe this time
<Daan> denk het niet... :(
<Daan> misschien dan maar windows 7
<chato> overloper
<chato> :)
<chato> wat is nou precies t probleem? Waar loopt ie op vast? foutmelding?
<Daan> xD
<Daan> hij start al op volgens mij
<Daan> Hij vraagt om username and password, maar die heb ik nog niet aangemaakt, wat nu
<Daan> solved!
<Daan> username was ubuntu password blank
<Daan> :)
<Daan> chato, hoe meot ik weer draadloze internet krijgen
<chato> met netwerkmanager. staat er geen icoon voor inet-verbinding? Welk DE heb je? Unity, Gnome, KDE, etc
<Daan> Weet niet, maar heb aangesloten op netwerk kabel
<Daan> en heb een groter probleem
<Daan> een install errror
<Daan> het is het volgende: [Errno 5] Input/output problem
<Daan> ANYBODY Help>?\
<chato> als je steeds maar problemen hebt met installatie, zou ik nieuwe download ISO op CD zetten en eerst integriteit checken. MD5.
<Daan> Hoe dan?
<Daan> Want me OSX is volledig verdwenen, en heb nu half Ubuntu op mijn laptop staan... kan opstarten etc. maar nog niet volledig
<chato> ISO dl-en, opstarten met CD en in welkomstmenu (bij opties uitproberen, installeren)  staat ook een optie om integriteit te checken.
<Daan> In linux?
<chato> als ie door die check komt dan opnieuw installen
<chato> Anders wordt dit n gebed zonder einde
<Daan> ik snap het nog steeds niet... sorry
<chato> Ja, in Linux idd. Opstarten met CD
<Daan> Kan je het stap voor stap uitleggen?
<Daan> Want dit is me eerste keer van ubuntu
<chato> ISO downloaden, branden op CD, opstarten met die CD, in welkommenu kiezen voor integr test, alles OKAY? dan installeren
<Daan> alles snap ik, maar vanaf opsarten met die CD niet
<Daan> Het is op OSX he?
<chato> in BIOS boot-volgorde op CD als eerste zetten.
<chato> Heb BTW geen ervaring met OSX :-|
<chato> heb je wel es eerder opgestart met een bootableCD?
<Daan> O, ik weet wat je bedoeld maar op mac kan dat niet echt, ik doe dan alt/option ingedrukt houden dan krijg je alle schijven te zien, bij mij is dat alleen nog maar de cd, die start ik op en dan komt alles van ubuntu etc.
<chato> oh, sorry, ik ken OSX niet
<Daan> geef niet
<Daan> als je gewoon op desktop bent, waar is dan die test
<chato> ff opneiuw opstarten met CD, dan staat die optie in het gebinmenu. Nog vóórdat je installed of uitprobeert
<chato> beginmenu
<Daan> dus uitzetten de mac, opstarten en dan?
<Daan> met cd opstarten denk nog nooit gedaan
<Daan> Ziet het er zo uit? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<chato> opstarten met CD op een Mac: http://www.appletips.nl/handige-os-x-opstart-tips/
<Daan> :)
<chato> ja, die bedoelde ik
<Daan> BRB ff proberen
<berkouwer> kan iemand mij helpen met een vsftpd.conf probleem?
<berkouwer> ik weet al waar het zit maar het oplossen lukt niet
<charl_> berkouwer: wat precies is het probleem?
<berkouwer> als ik de regel chroot_local_user=YES toevoeg om te voorkomen dat mensen een map omhoog kunnen, dan krijg ik bij het inloggen(filezilla) de foutmelding
<berkouwer> 500 oops
<berkouwer> 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<berkouwer> Haal ik de regel weer weg, dan werkt de ftp server wel maar dan kun je uiteraard weer een map omhoog komen
<charl_> misschien heb je dit nodig: allow_writeable_chroot=YES
<charl_> ik weet het niet zeker
<berkouwer> ga ik even testen 1 min
<charl_> k
<berkouwer> 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<berkouwer> dat krijg ik als ik die regel toevoeg
<berkouwer> ehm
<berkouwer> Verbindingspoging mislukt met "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server".
<berkouwer> deze sorry
<charl_> ah, 1 momentje
<charl_> welke versie van vsftpd precies heb je geinstalleerd?
<berkouwer> Kan ik dat ergens zien? heb zojuist wel een update gedaan naar versie 12 van ubuntu server
<charl_> ah, de standaard package van ubuntu 12.04?
<charl_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/vsftpd
<charl_> versie 2.3.5 dus
<berkouwer> denk het inderdaad
<charl_> het enigste oplossing wat ik gevonden heb is om naar een nieuwere versie bij te werken: http://askubuntu.com/questions/128180/vsftpd-stopped-working-after-update
<charl_> versie 3 dus
<berkouwer> oke, weet je uit je hoofd welke commandline dat is? anders ga ik even op zoek:p
<charl_> neh het is vervelend maar het schijnt dat je de debian package moeten gebruiken
<charl_> volgens de askubuntu post: wget http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/v/vsftpd/vsftpd_3.0.2-2_amd64.deb
<charl_> sudo dpkg -i vsftpd_3.0.2-2_amd64.deb
<charl_> en dan de service restarten tuurlijk
<charl_> ik weet echter niet of dit zo verstandig is (upgrades enzo)
<berkouwer> nu werkt het niet, anders word het een downgrade
<berkouwer> het heeft namelijk wel gewerkt
<charl_> ja, er schijnt geen "nette" oplossing voor te zijn
<charl_> of ik kon er in ieder geval geen betere vinden :)
<charl_> ah er schijnt ook een ppa voor te zijn: https://launchpad.net/~thefrontiergroup/+archive/vsftpd
<charl_> "vsftpd 2.3.5 with the allow_writeable_chroot feature backported from vsftpd 3."
<charl_> dat is misschien een betere oplossing ?
<berkouwer> klinkt in elk geval wel beter
<charl_> hier is een blog post: http://blog.thefrontiergroup.com.au/2012/10/making-vsftpd-with-chrooted-users-work-again/
<berkouwer> heb het gedaan ga het nu even testen
<berkouwer> Hij werkt
<berkouwer> je moet wel ook de regel toevoegen waar jij het over had
<berkouwer> allow_writeable_chroot=YES
<berkouwer> maar hij doet het
<charl_> leuk !
<berkouwer> Heb nog een vraag, hoop dat deze iets eenvoudiger is:P
<charl_> :)
<berkouwer> ik heb nu mijn ip 83.81.153.187/~jeroen
<berkouwer> test hem maar
<charl_> yup werkt prima
<berkouwer> kun je dit ook anders doen. dus bijvoorbeeld jeroen.83.81.153.187
<berkouwer> wat je wel eens ziet bij van die free hosting sites
<berkouwer> jeroen.freehosting.com fozo
<berkouwer> ofzo
<charl_> ja met een hostname wel, maar niet met een ip-adres
<charl_> het heet "virtual hosts"
<berkouwer> oke,
<berkouwer> dat is een pakket wat ik kan installeren op de ubuntu server?
<charl_> meerdere hostnames op een enkele ip-adres maar dan met verschillende sites op
<charl_> nee virtual hosts is een ingebouwde feature op meeste webservers
<charl_> maar je hebt dan wel eerst de hostnames nodig
<charl_> dus 1) hostnames configureren in dns 2) virtual hosts configureren op je server
<berkouwer> hoe selecteert hij dan de juiste webpagina?
<charl_> dat specifiseer je in je webserver configuratie - hostnamea.domain.nl -> /var/www/hostnamea, hostnameb.domain.nl -> /var/www/hostnameb (bij voorbeeld)
<berkouwer> oke, ik ga dat nog eens rustig uitzoeken, Echt super bedankt voor je hulp!!!
<charl_> graag gedaan :)
<Daan_> chato
<chato> :)
<Daan_> Ik ben ubuntu aan het installeren via dat scherm
<Daan_> alleen het scherm is zwart
<Daan_> maar
<Daan_> ik hoor wel dat mijn discdrive iets doet.
<Daan_> wat moet ik doen?
<chato> ben je aan t installeren, of krijg je zwart scherm bij het opstarten van de CD?
<Daan_> ben aan t installeren
<Daan_> kreeg dat zwarte scherm
<Daan_> met die bediening van de pijltjes
<Daan_> en klikte op installeer ubuntu
<Daan_> deed ik en kreeg allemaal processen te zien, maar nu alleen nog maar zwartr
<chato> heb je nu de CD wel gecheckt op integr (md5) ?
<Daan_> nee, omdat het scherm zwart werd....
<Daan_> moet ik hem afsluiten en dat doen?
<chato> ? dus scherm wordt zwart terwijl installatie nog niet begionnen is?
<chato> check je hardware ook eens. Kabels goed vast?
<Daan_> Installatie was bezig en je zag dit scherm:http://megatechtoday.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/ubuntu-plymouth.png en na een tijdje was het de hele tijd zwart
<Daan_> Kabels zitten goedvast
<Daan_> voeding, ethernetkabel en een muis
<chato> je link is niet klikbaar. post nog eens. das sneller dan overtypen
<chato> ah, okay, en daar blijft ie dan op hangen?
<Daan_> nee, dat is een tijdje
<Daan_> en dan word het de heletijd zwart
<chato> reboot nog es
<chato> desnoods met de powerknop
<Daan_> ok
<Daan_> ga ik doen
<Daan_> hmm
<Daan_> gedaan
<Daan_> alleen
<Daan_> hij werpt de dvd uit en ik kan geen schijf selecteren
<Daan_> omdat ie er niet inzit
<Daan_> chato?
<chato> ben er nog wel, maar ik doe ook andere dingen tussendoor.
<chato> lastig om v afstand te kijken wat er precies is, en ik heb geen ervaring met mac
<Daan_> ok
<Daan_> ehmmm......
<Daan_> wat nu?
<chato> lees eens wat tuts op het www. Deze bv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<Daan_> Maar, dat is met usb stick
<chato> en deze is ook leesvoer: http://mac.linux.be/content/installatie-ubuntu-linux-op-een-mactel-machine-0
<Daan_> xD
<Daan_> die laatste ga ik iets mee doen
<chato> okay, laat maar weten hoe het dan gaat
<Daan_> Stop de Ubuntu LiveCD in de Mac en start op met de Option Key ingedrukt, selecteer de CD als opstartschijf.
<Daan_> dat is stap 1, die lukt al niet
<Daan_> Zucht... dat probeer ik de heletijd maar dan gaat de DVD eruit
<Daan_> alsof de mac het vies vind... ±P
<Daan_> :P
<chato> koop dan ook een computer (een echte bedoel ik)
<chato> :)
<Daan_> Hmm.... Wil je me specs hebben ofzo? Ik heb een windows 8 computer
<Daan_> zelf gebouwd
<Daan_> 16 gb ram
<Daan_> Nvidia Geforce 560 Ti
<chato> kun je dualboot v maken
<Daan_> 1 tb
<Daan_> opslag
<Daan_> die mac is gewoon een oude laptop die het gwn zou meoten doen
<chato> mooi systeem, beetje overkill voor linux, dat wel
<chato> was ook maar een geintje
<Daan_> maar daar doe ik geen linux op
<Daan_> dat probeer ik op die macbook
<Daan_> ik ga kijken hoe ik een macbook formatteer
<chato> en die lust geen DVD 's
<chato> CD 's
<Daan_> me mac is dood.
<Daan_> Hopeloos om nog iets aan te doen
<Daan_> ik kan niet meer ubuntu openen
<Daan_> echt K*t....
<Daan_> sorry
<Timo> Nee hoor, niet ddod
<Daan_> nou zo ongeveer wel
<Daan_> ik kan niet meer met alt/option ubuntu openen
<Timo> Als ie niet meer opstart is ie nog niet dood ;)
<Daan_> en Mac OSX ook niet
<Daan_> Weet jij een oplossing dan
<Daan_> ?
<Timo> anders stop je die harde schijf in je vaste pc, installeer je Ubuntu op dat kreng en stop je de HDD weer in je macboek. Klaar.
<Daan_> ja.... maar dat gaat niet zomaar
<Daan_> het is eeen macbook uit 2003
<Daan_> kan ik niet nu gaan proberen
<Daan_> maar wel iets om over te denken
<Timo> Ik ga even eten, brb
<Daan_> ik ga
<Daan_> zie je misschien nog wel een keer op deze chat
<Gorash> iemand wakker die hier mpd heeft draaien?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-17
<lordievader> Voor als pjotter terug komt, het zou goed kunnen dat de user waarmee hij probeert in te loggen geen samba wachtwoord heeft. (Word vaak vergeten)
<pjotter> Hallo allemaal. Ik heb zojuist de laatste Xubuntu 12.04 LTS geïnstalleerd. Maar nu geeft hij aan dat er geen prop. drivers beschikbaar zijn. Voorheen had ik altijd een driver voor mijn ATI grafische kaart. Iemand enig idee waar dit aan kan liggen?
<lordievader> pjotter: Je vroeg gister naar samba dingen, ben je toevallig vergeten een samba password in te stellen voor de user waarmee je probeert in te loggen?
<pjotter> Nee, ik ben nu  helemaal opnieuw begonnen. Kersverse installatie. Maar nu krijg ik geen prop drivers meer.
<pjotter> Misschien dat ie mijn grafische kaart niet goed heeft gedetecteerd?
<lordievader> pjotter1: Kun je de output van "lspci -k|grep -A 2 VGA" geven?
<pjotter1> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780 [Radeon HD 3200]
<pjotter1> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82f1
<pjotter1> 	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<pjotter1> 't Is 'm wel. Maar als ik het "extra stuurprogramma's" programma laat draaien geeft ie uiteindelijk niets. Een leeg scherm.
<pjotter1> Vreemd. Ik heb ook een andere Xubuntu bak. Als ik daar prop drivers draai, geeft ie nog wel enkele drivers. Zit dezelfde kaart in.
<lordievader> pjotter1: In het vervolg graag http://paste.ubuntu.com gebruiken voor console output.
<pjotter1> ok
<lordievader> pjotter1: Kun je de output van "sudo jockey-text -l" pastebinnen?
<pjotter1> Daar blijft ie op hangen. Er is geen output.
<pjotter1> O wacht!
<pjotter1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6948001/
<lordievader> pjotter1: Hmm, dbus faalt.
<pjotter1> debus
<pjotter1> Is dat iets op mijn systeem of elders?
<lordievader> Er zijn meer wegen naar rome: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<pjotter1> Ja, dat heb ik ook al eens geprobeerd. Een ellende tot en met.
<pjotter1> Ik ga wel terug naar Xubuntu 12.04-3 Volgens mij werkt die wel.
<lordievader> pjotter1: "2. Installation via the Ubuntu repositories" zou prima moeten werken. Is hetzelfde wat jockey/additional-drivers doet.
<pjotter1> ok
<pjotter1> hmm... er is geen fglrx-installer
<lordievader> pjotter1: Waar zie je tussen de stappen bij 2.1 fglrx-installer staan.
<pjotter1> Stap 1 werkt alvast niet
<pjotter1> geeft: "kan status van ‘/etc/X11/xorg.conf’ niet opvragen: Bestand of map bestaat niet"
<lordievader> pjotter1: Dat kan kloppen, Ubu komt tegenwoordig standaard zonder xorg.conf.
<lordievader> Wordt later wel aangemaakt.
<pjotter1> Eerst installeren?
<lordievader> Stap 1 en 2 gaan ervan uit dat er al eerder een fglrx driver geinstalleer is. Als dit niet het geval is kun je stap 1&2 overslaan.
<pjotter1> ok
<pjotter1> Ok, ik moet even rebooten...
<OerHeks> radeon 3200 .. "The current ATI driver only supports the 5000+ series."
<lordievader> Ah, dan moet ie dat legacy ding hebben. Goed dat je het opmerkt OerHeks. Helaas is pjotter er niet.
<OerHeks> raar dat zijn 'andere bak' wel driver krijgt
<pjotter> ha Oer
<pjotter> Gaat over mij?
<OerHeks> wb pjotter
<pjotter> :)
<OerHeks> ja, ik dacht dat de ati 3200 niet meer ondersteund werd door de ati driver
<OerHeks> 2xxx/3xxx/4xxx
<pjotter> Ik snap er nog steeds niks van maar ik maak even een nieuwe ISO USB met versie -3 en probeer die wel. Kijken of dat wel goed gaat.
<pjotter> Niet meer ondersteund?
<pjotter> Wat zullen we nou krijgen?
<pjotter> heh
<pjotter> Ik test wel ffies.
<pjotter> En laat jullie weten hoe het afloopt.
<lordievader> pjotter: Als het goed is is er ook een fglrx-legacy.
<lordievader> Of misschien ook niet...
<pjotter> Ik had die link nog geprobeerd, lordievader. Maar ook die installatie werkte niet.
<pjotter> Ik heb nu wel de ATI driver geïnstalleerd. maar als ik die open krijg ik een mededeling dat de adapter niet gevonden wordt.
<lordievader> Tja als 3200 niet meer word ondersteund door de huidige fglrx driver is het niet vreemd.
<pjotter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6948211/
<pjotter> Waar staat dat dan? Dat dat niet meer wordt ondersteund?
<pjotter> Wel raar eigenlijk. Die kaart is helemaal nog niet zo heel oud. En nu al niet meer onderstuend?
<pjotter> Ik moet even vaart maken hier... Ik ga even kijjken of 12.04-3 wel werkt en rapporteer hier terug :D
<lordievader> Voor de laatste versie wordt alleen HD5xxx en daarboven ondesteund: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/amdcatalyst13-12linreleasenotes.aspx
<pjotter> Fraaie boel. En nu?
<pjotter> Handmatig installeren ofzo?
<pjotter> Ik heb nog wel wat oude versies van die driver bewaard
<lordievader> pjotter: Of opensource radeon gebruiken of fglrx-legacy: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=Legacy2&os=Linux%20x86_64
<lordievader> ^is 64bit.
<pjotter> okee
<pjotter> ok. I'll be back.
<pjotter> ;)
<pjotter> Hallo lordievader, OerHeks
<pjotter> Ik heb er nog even naar gekeken. Ook in oude versies geen prop drivers meer. Het ziet ernaar uit er inderdaad geen drivers meer geleverd worden via dat kanaal.
<lordievader> Welkom terug, pjotter.
<lordievader> pjotter: Zoals wij al zeiden, je hebt twee opties: De opensource radeon driver of de legacy fglrx.
<pjotter> Ik heb die ATI driver die lordievader gaf gedownload en geïnstalleerd. Het gekke is dat, hoewel die driver versie 13 zou zijn, er na installatie slechts versie 8.9 is geinstalleerd. Verder lijkt die wel te werken.
<pjotter> lordievader: Ok. Misschien wil je me een beetje op weg helpen? De legacy driver heb ik volgens mij zojuist geprobeerd. Maar waar en hoe kan je die opensource versie installeren? Lijkt me ook wel een ok optie.
<lordievader> pjotter: Heb je de legacy driver geinstalleerd?
<pjotter> Van de amd website? Die heb ik geinstalleerd zojuist
<pjotter> Daar staat sat dat versie 13 zou zijn. Maar als ik na installatie check is dat versie 8.9
<pjotter> Ik heb ook nog een ppa gevonden met een flgrx-legacy driver. Wellicht is dat wel versie 13?
<pjotter> Sorry, lordievader. Ik moet even rebooten hier. brb...
<pjotter> zo
<lordievader> pjotter: Versie 8.9 klopt wel.
<pjotter> Hmm... nu vliegen de crashes me helemaal rond de oren.
<lordievader> pjotter: Kun je de output van 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA' geven? (Pastebin)
<pjotter> lordievader: Ik snap niet helemaal wat er aan de hand is. Waarom wordt mijn grafische kaart ineens niet meer ondersteund? Moet ik nu terug naar versie 8.9 van die driver? Op mijn andere Xubuntu-bak draait nog steeds versie 13 prima.
<pjotter> lordievader:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6948464/
<lordievader> pjotter: Is niet ineens, HD3xxx word al maanden niet meer ondersteund.
<pjotter> Ook, dat heb ik dan gemist
<pjotter> Waarom is dat?
<lordievader> pjotter: Omdat het oude hardware is...
<pjotter> Ok
<lordievader> pjotter: De driver wordt in iedergeval wel geladen.
<pjotter> Maar waarom kan ik niet gewoon de oude driver versie 13 installeren?
<lordievader> Heb je na de installatie ook 'aticonfig --initial' gedaan?
<pjotter> Ik bedoel: waarom gaat ie dan terug naar 8.9?
<pjotter> Ok, zojuist gedaan
<lordievader> pjotter: De Catalyst en de Driver hebben verschillende versie nummers. Kijk maar in amdcccle.
<pjotter> Dat snap ik niet. Ik heb nog even gekeken. Op mijn andere computer is het echt versie 13.nogwat terwijl deze driver daar 8.9 aangeeft.
<lordievader> De control gui (amdcccle) Catalyst Control Center, heeft versie 13.x (dacht ik) en de driver versie 8.9 (of andersom, iets in die richting in iedergeval)
<pjotter> Nee, sorry
<pjotter> Ik heb net gekeken. Ik kan de velden wel even doorgeven (maar dan moet ik weer even rebooten)
<pjotter> ok, even rebooten weer. brb
<pjotter> lordievader: Is het zo dat de "opensource drivers voor ATI' nu standaard worden geïnstalleerd bij Ubuntu? Of moet je die zelf apart installeren?
<goudfazant3991> Hallo  mensen goedemiddag
<goudfazant3991> weet er iemand hoe ik de text van n de terminal kan uitprinten?
<Fermata> He CasW.
<Fermata> Is het nog gelukt?
<CasW> Ja, het is gelukt! Het lag er uiteindelijk aan, dat de installatie van Win8 Secure Boot weer had ingeschakeld, vervolgens had ik met update-grub en grub-install weer Grub geïnstalleerd, en toen wilde Ubuntu nog wel opstarten (met Secure Boot aan), maar Win8 niet meer (waarschijnlijk omdat ik nu dus via Grub de bootloader gebruikte of zo). Secure Boot uitschakelen en het werkte weer
<CasW> Bedankt voor de aandacht ;-)
<Fermata> Mooi :)
<Fermata> En fijn dat Secure Boot op jouw laptop uit valt te schakelen.
<CasW> Ja, dat is wel erg fijn :-P Nouja, anders kon het altijd nog via Wubi (dacht ik), bovendien ben ik nog geen pc tegengekomen waarbij secure boot niet uit te schakelen valt (al kan dat ook zijn omdat ik niet zo heel veel verschillende laptops tegenkom in m'n dagelijks leven ;-))
<Fermata> Mijn laptop kan het niet, helaas.
<Fermata> Maar Debian en Arch kunnen het aan, dus dat was fijn.
<CasW> Echt niet? Da's erg vervelend! Nouja, zoals ik al zei, volgens mij werkt wubi nog wel... Toch?
<Fermata> Dat weet ik niet.
<Fermata> Daar ben ik lichtelijk allergisch voor geworden vijf jaar geleden. :P
<CasW> Oh, ja, dat kan ik zeker begrijpen :-P
<jpjacobs> hmm ik gebruik momenteel gewoon ubuntu in virtual box ... bij mij is virtual boot uitschakelen blijkbaar niet genoeg...
<xubuntu798> Hallo Iedereen :)
<trijntje_> hey
<Fermata> o/
<xubuntu798> Ik ben bezig met een cryptocurrency miner te installeren, maar ik ken er bijna niets van. Nu moet ik nieuwe drivers installeren van AMD
<xubuntu798> Maar zou iemand mij kunnen helpen om de goede drivers te vinden?
<trijntje_> een wattes installeren?
<xubuntu798> Ik heb net al amd-catalyst-13.12-linux-x86.x86_64 geprobeerd maar dat lukte niet
<xubuntu798> Geen idee, normaal helpt een vriend me met het installeren maar hij is juist op vakantie
<trijntje_> heb je een link naar wat je probeert te installeren?
<xubuntu798> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux+x86
<xubuntu798> Ik moest de laatste nieuwe drivers van ubuntu downloaden
<trijntje_> nee, die 'cryptocurrency miner'
<xubuntu798> dat weet ik niet :)
<xubuntu798> effe geduld
<Fermata> Een bitcoinminer?
<xubuntu798>  sudo passwd 'veranderd root passwoord, dus vul hier een passwoord in'  sudo su 'logt in als superuser'  sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates fglrx-updates-dev sudo aticonfig --lsa sudo aticonfig --adapter=all --initial sudo reboot  Na het heropstarten:  sudo su 'log je weer in als super user'  sudo aticonfig --adapter=all --odgt 'ziet of alles wat je al gedaan hebt werkt'  sudo aticonfig --adapter=all --i
<xubuntu798> Oei ik neem effe een printscreen dan is het duidelijker
<xubuntu798> ooh ik heb geen puush op ubuntu
<xubuntu798> Hoe kan ik het duidelijk kopieren en delen met jullie dan?
<trijntje_> pastebin.com ofzo? Wat is het precies
<Fermata> Het is fout, dat ook.
<xubuntu798> http://pastebin.com/9xzhuBp1
<Fermata> sudo su, en door blijven gaan met sudo.
<xubuntu798> voila
<trijntje_> ja, dat zag ik ook
<xubuntu798> ik gebruik wel xubuntu misschien is dat daar anders?
<Fermata> Nee.
<Fermata> Waar heb je deze instructies vandaan?
<xubuntu798> Van men vriend, die het normaal ging installeren
<Fermata> Die vriend moet nog leren met sudu / sudo su om te gaan. ;)
<trijntje_> je wilt dus bitcoins minen? Ik zou niet zomaar random een miner van het internet afhalen, is die software uberhaupt wel te vertrouwen?
<xubuntu798> normaal gezien wel
<xubuntu798> Hij heeft thuis ook enkele miners staan
<xubuntu798> Dus als ik ingelogd ben als super user moet ik geen sudo niet meer typen,
<Fermata> Aye.
<trijntje_> en je moet niet inloggen als super user ;)
<trijntje_> als je gewoon alle regels met  'sudo su' weglaat werkt het ook
<Fermata> Inderdaad.
<trijntje_> anyway, bij welke stap gaat het mis? Je hoeft niet zelf de drivers etc te downloaden als je die stappen volgt
<xubuntu798> sudo aticonfig --lsa
<trijntje_> alleen installeer je met dat stappenplan wel software uit onbetrouwbare bron, dus ik zou het niet aanraden tenzij je weet wat je doet
<xubuntu798> daar zie hij dat hij geen drivers vond
<xubuntu798> Ja maar software is betrouwbaar hoor
<trijntje_> xubuntu798: wat is de exacte uitvoer van dat commando?
<trijntje_> en als je zomaar software download die niet ondertekend is weet je nooit of het betrouwbaar is
<xubuntu798> Hij gebruikt de software ook voor te minen, dus het lijkt me wel goede software
<trijntje_> je moet het zelf weten natuurlijk, maar het is beter om alleen software uit vertrouwde pakketbronnen te installeren
<xubuntu798> Maar ik heb toch niets te verliezen, er staat helemaal niets op men computer
<Fermata> Terug naar je probleem.
<Fermata> Wat is de foutmelding die je krijgt?
<xubuntu798> ben nu even van op begin bezig ik laat het zo weten
<xubuntu798> no supported adapters detected komt erop
<trijntje_> de exacte uitvoer aub ;)
<xubuntu798> sudo aticonfig --lsa na het invoeren van deze regel
<Fermata> Via pastebin
<xubuntu798> Wat bedoel je met de exacte uitvoer?
<Fermata> Even alles copy-pasten.
<xubuntu798> http://pastebin.com/SeXVjf4b
<Fermata> Je weet zeker dat je een ATI-kaart hebt?
<trijntje_> geen sudo su gebruiken ;)
<xubuntu798> Geen idee ik heb een Sapphire HD7950
<xubuntu798> Als ik geen sudo su gebruik lukt het niet
<Fermata> Het is geen toverwoordje he :)
<trijntje_> wat bedoel je met "lukt het niet"?
<xubuntu798> http://pastebin.com/xYP1F2VE
<trijntje_> sudo apt-get install bla bla bla
<xubuntu798> heb het gedaan, nu werkt het, maar hij zegt dat het al geinstalleerd is.
<trijntje_> dat zal wel kloppen als je dat commando al eerder hebt uitgevoerd
<xubuntu798> maar sudo aticonfig --lsa werkt nog steeds niet
<Fermata> Wat zou die --lsa moeten doen?
<Fermata> Kan je het eens uitvoeren zonder --lsa?
<xubuntu798> dan zegt hij hetzelfde
<xubuntu798> en ik zou niet weten wat het zou moeten doen :)
<trijntje_> ga eens gewoon verder met alle stappen, misschien is al dat gedoe met die drivers nieteens nodig
<Fermata> aticonfig is het programma waarmee je ATI grafische kaarte beheert, maar als het zegt dat je kaart niet ondersteund wordt lijkt het op t ehouden.
<xubuntu798> Mogelijk komt het omdat ik geen kaart in men slot heb zitten? of kan dat niet
<xubuntu798> Want ik heb hier vier kaarten hangen maar geen een daarvan zit in het slot
<trijntje_> lol, heb je geen videokaart? Dan is het niet zo gek dat ubuntu geen videodriver installeert
<xubuntu798> jawel 4 maar videokaarten
<xubuntu798> *4 videokaarten maar er zit er geen rechtstreeks in het slot op het moederbord
<Fermata> Ja maar.
<Fermata> Hoe verwacht je dan dat er iets geconfigureerd wordt?
<xubuntu798> ja maar ze zitten via kabels in het moederbord
<Fermata> Dat zijn alleen de voedingskabels.
<Fermata> Daar heb je niks aan.
<xubuntu798> https://www.google.be/search?q=cpu+riser+cable&safe=off&client=ubuntu&hs=poT&channel=fs&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=REkCU-iyFdSAyAOh2ICADA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1260&bih=618#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=EnsY_KtnTtnuOM%253A%3B1gJ7lsFj0hW_4M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fimg.dxcdn.com%252Fproductimages%252Fsku_154970_1.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fdx.com%252Fp%252Fpci-express-pci-e-1x-male-to-16x-female-riser-card-extender-ribbon-cable-for-1u-2u-ch
<xubuntu798> met zo'n kabels
<Fermata> Ah, kijk.
<Fermata> Zoals gezegd: als de software de kaarten niet herkent is er ook niet meer veel wat wij met die commando's kunnen.
<OerHeks> pciX x1 naar x16 via kabelke ?
<OerHeks> waarom zou dat moeten werken ?
<xubuntu798> is niet juist dezelfde kabel
<xubuntu798> maar hij lijkt erop
<OerHeks> nee, een x16 kaart verbinden via x1 zal niet gaan, sjorrie
<trijntje_> xubuntu798: sudo lspci -v | grep -i vga
<trijntje_> daarmee kan je zien of ubuntu je videokaart ziet
<trijntje_> OerHeks: klopt dat commando? Ik zit niet op linux momenteel
<OerHeks> dat commando clopt, maar je zal geen kaart zien die zo raar is aangesloten
<OerHeks> clopt > klopt
<trijntje_> xubuntu798: dus als dat commando geen uitvoer geeft heeft oerheks gelijk en zal je wat anders moeten proberen
<OerHeks> x1 is voor SSD kaarten/modem/netwerk/i/o controllers, x4 voor raid controllers etc
<goudfazant3991> goede avond beste mensen
<erik_k> Goede avond
<goudfazant3991> kan iemand mij vertellen hoe ik de text op het Terminal scherm uit kan printen
<goudfazant3991> erik als je er nog bent een fijne avond bay
<xubuntu798> http://pastebin.com/G9Sycm8f
<xubuntu798> Dit krijg ik na het invoeren van die code
<Fermata> xubuntu798: je systeem herkent je grafische kaarten niet.
<Fermata> Alleen je Intel integrated.
<xubuntu798> das minder
<xubuntu798> maar misschien moet dat wel lukken als ik de drivers update
<lordievader> xubuntu798: Je zult niks aan de driver hebben als de kernel de kaart niet ziet.
<Fermata> Inderdaad.
<Fermata> Ik zou je nog eens over het hoofd krabben over de manier waarop je kaarten in je systeem zitten.
<Fermata> Totdat je systeem ze herkent kunnen we niks voor je betekenen :(
<xubuntu197> Heb net men videokaart in men slot op men moederbord gestoken
<xubuntu197> Kan iemand me nog eens die code geven om te kijken dat mijn videokaart nu wel is aangesloten?
<lordievader> Zat ie er voorheen nog niet in?
<xubuntu197> Via kabels
<lordievader> xubuntu197: "lspci -k |grep -A VGA"
<xubuntu197> http://pastebin.com/UzwQUtQH
<lordievader> xubuntu197: Als dat de volledige output is: no dice.
<xubuntu197> Hetzelfde als daarnet
<xubuntu197> Videokaart zit nu gewoon in het slot
<xubuntu197> Iemand enig idee hoe ik dit kan oplossen?
<lordievader> xubuntu197: Ga eerst eens na of het de videokaart is.
<xubuntu197>  Wat kan het anders zijn?
<lordievader> xubuntu197: Het moederbord zelf, de psu, de connector van de psu.
<xubuntu197> Maar hoe kan ik dat controloeren
<xubuntu197> *controleren
<lordievader> xubuntu197: Het makkelijkst is de videokaart in een andere pc te plaatsen en te kijken of deze het daar wel doet. Zo niet begint het er slecht uit te zien voor de videokaart.
<OerHeks> of je duikt je bios in, om te zien of je een optie hebt
<OerHeks> onboard primary naar pciX primairy ofzoiets
<xubuntu197> Ik kan op mijn videokaart op een knopje klikken met een s op
<xubuntu197> Wanneer ik er op klik brand er een blauw lichtje, onderaan staat cijfer 1 en 2
<xubuntu197> iemand enig idee wat ik daar mee moet doen
<OerHeks> geef eens de specs van je videokaart ?
<xubuntu197> sudo lspci -v | grep -i vga
<xubuntu197> http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1157&pid=1450&lid=1
<xubuntu197> Hier zijn ze
<OerHeks> Dat is voor crossfire ofzo, 2 kaarten tegelijk laten werken?
<xubuntu197> aah oke
<xubuntu197> Kan het zijn dat de kaarten niet werken op men intel processor
<xubuntu197> of dat ze niet werken met ubuntu ofzo
<OerHeks> dan heb je ook bovenop een connector zitten, die word doorverbonden
<OerHeks> geen idee, heb je al in je bios gekeken of je onboard op primairy staat ofzo?
<OerHeks> zit er een voeding plug aan, waar je een voeding in moet steken? zonder doetiehetookniet
<xubuntu197> ja men videokaart draait hoor dus aan de voeding zal het niet liggen
<xubuntu197> en alle plugs zitten in
<xubuntu197> Hoe ga ik naar men bios? Sorry, ben echt een beginner
<OerHeks> zie de manual van je moederbord
<xubuntu197> Oke
<Fermata> Dus.
<OerHeks> daarna denk ik dat dit moet werken http://askubuntu.com/questions/396000/install-hd7950-and-r9-290x-on-13-10
<OerHeks> maar we pakken eerst een koffie
<Fermata> Soms moeten mensen niet beginnen aan dingen.
<OerHeks> pc bouwen, nee idd ... maar wie ben ik, ik ben met ouwe zooi begonnen en knutselen en proberen.. maar geen high end system, dat heb ik dan al voorbedacht en voer ik in1x uit zonder nazoeken.
<OerHeks> en je bios goed instellen, met password
<OerHeks> scheelt ietsje
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-18
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<joostvb> mogge
<lordievader> Hey joostvb, hoe is het ermee?
<pjotter> Hallo allemaal.
<pjotter> Ik heb eens een vraagje over videokaarten. Als ik nou een nieuw videokaart zou willen aanschaffen. Welke zouden jullie aanbevelen? Waar moet ik zoal op letten zodat deze goed met Ubuntu/Linux zal werken?
<Fermata> Ik zou gaan voor een AMD-kaart.
<Fermata> Niet al te nieuw.
<pjotter> Ik heb nu een AMD/Radeon HD 3200.
<pjotter> Die wordt niet meer ondersteund vanuit AMD dus ook geen prop driver meer.
<pjotter> Dus een Nvidia?
<pjotter> Waarom AMD?
<Fermata> Nvidia werkt vooralsnog alleen fijn met gesloten drivers.
<pjotter> ok
<Fermata> En Nouveau, de opensource driver ervoor, is nog niet geweldig.
<pjotter> Heeft AMD dan open drivers?
<pjotter> Ok
<lordievader> De legacy driver was naar mijn ervaring (HD3750, o.i.d) prima. De radeon driver werkt ook best prima (op HD6xxx)
<pjotter> Had ik al het een en ander over gelezen.
<pjotter> Ha lordievader ;)
<pjotter> De legacy Driver onsteund alleen Xserver 1.12
<pjotter> Dus verder dan 12.04 wordt dan lastig
<lordievader> pjotter: Neem de radeon driver ;)
<pjotter> Ik bedoel.. als ik wil overstappen naar X/Ubuntu 14.04 enzo
<lordievader> Ik deel de mening van Fermata over Nouveau, is niet echt fijn.
<pjotter> Ok
<pjotter> Goed om even te weten.
<pjotter> Ik ga gewoon voor een niet al te dure hoor.
<Fermata> Ik ben erg te spreken over de itnegrated Intelchips.
<Fermata> Ze kunnen op geen enkel punt met hoger dan de middenklasse, maar de drivers zijn open en eigenlijk bijna altijd en overal ondersteund.
<pjotter> Ik ben geen gamer ofzo. Maar vind het wel leuk als bepaalde 3D dingetjes wel enigszins werken
<lordievader> pjotter: Heb je de opensource radeon driver al geprobeerd?
<pjotter> Ik weet niet goed hoe ik dat doe, lordivader
<lordievader> Wellicht is het helemaal niet nodig om gelijk een nieuwe te kopen.
<pjotter> Ik heb wel enkele handleidingen doorgenomen. maar uiteindelijk deed ie het niet
<lordievader> pjotter: Fglrx deinstalleren, "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA" draaien en kijken of de 'radeon' driver is geladen.
<pjotter> Nou, niet gelijk hoor. Ik blijf anders nog wel even werken op 12.04 (nog een jaartje)
<pjotter> lordievader: Om de een of andere reden blijft de fglrx hangen in mijn systeem. Ik heb al meerdere dingen geprobeerd om het te deinstalleren.
<pjotter> Ik zal dat commando eens proberen
<pjotter> Ok, dat levert dit op: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6953975/
<lordievader> pjotter: Ach je kunt ook een reinstall van het systeem doen, heb je ook gelijk de radeon driver. (of fglrx blacklisten (denk dat dat werkt, weet niet echt))
<lordievader> Ja dat is de fglrx driver.
<pjotter> Ok
<pjotter> Mara ondersteund deze nou ook de 2d en 3d functionaliteit van mijn kaart?
<pjotter> Ik heb het idee dat ie behoorlijk traag is geworden als ik bijvoorbeeld de 'fiberlamp' screensaver draai. Voorheen ging die als een trein. Nu heel schokkerig.
<pjotter> Als ik het systeem nou opnieuw installeer, zou de 'open source driver' dan automatisch geïnstalleerd moeten zijn?
<lordievader> 2d ja, 3d minder.
<pjotter> Dus ik draai nu de 'open source Radeon driver'?
<lordievader> pjotter: Je paste vertelt mij wat anders.
<pjotter> Ok
<pjotter> "Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci"
<pjotter> Is dat niet de open source driver?
<lordievader> pjotter: Nope, fglrx = closed-source AMD driver, radeon = open-source Radeon driver.
<pjotter> Ok
<pjotter> Tja, ik heb er al alles aan gedaan om die fglrx eruit te halen. Maar om de een of andere reden lukt me dat niet
<lordievader> pjotter: "sudo apt-get purge fglrx*&&sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak"?
<pjotter> Ook de AMD legacy driver installeren lukt niet omdat er volgens het installatieprogramma al een oude fglrx is ginstalleerd.
<pjotter> Ok, dat deed iets :)
<pjotter> Moet ik daarna nog iets doen? Rebooten?
<lordievader> Ja.
<pjotter> En daarna weer 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA'?
<lordievader> pjotter: Uhu, idd.
<pjotter> Ok, doe ik dat even.
<ynze> Goeden goeden aan allemaal.
<lordievader> Goede middag, ynze.
<ynze> het lubuntu wordt gewijzigd in een eenvoudige versie linux, geschikt voor de Eee PC 901....
<ynze> sorry lordievader..
<lordievader> ynze: Waarom verontschuldig je daarvoor? Is toch jouw zaak?
<pjotter> lordievader: Net gereboot. 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA' geeft nog steeds hetzelfde: 'Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci'
<ynze> lordievader: ja, dat wel.maar ja lubuntu gewend...
<lordievader> pjotter: Kun je de output geven van "dpkg --get-selections|grep fglrx".
<lordievader> ynze: Leer je wat nieuws.
<pjotter> Dat is makkelijk :). Helemaal niets. Geen output
<ynze> lordievader: dat is waar, maar opde andere notebook blijft ubuntu!
<lordievader> pjotter: Wut, hoe heb je dat voor elkaar gekregen?
<pjotter> Ik snap er ook neits van
<pjotter> Dit is trouwens telkens wanneer ik probeer ik die fglrx driver probeer te installeren.
<ynze> lordievader: Wellicht heb je een advies voor de soort linux...
<lordievader> pjotter: Welke versie van Ubu gebruik je ook alweer?
<pjotter> ik bedoel: te deinstalleren
<pjotter> Xubuntu 12.04
<lordievader> pjotter: Kun je de output van "apt-get policy fglrx" geven?
<pjotter> 'E: Ongeldige operatie policy'
<pjotter> ach! wacht even...
<lordievader> ynze: Wat was ook probleem, ruimte gebruik?
<ynze> ruimte ja. i dacht aan DSL?
<pjotter> Nee, dat is toch de output
<pjotter> Bedoelde je: 'apt-cache policy fglrx'?
<ynze> lordievader: Heb jij een suggestie?
<lordievader> pjotter: Ehh, ja.
<pjotter> Ok, dat geeft: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6954075/
<lordievader> ynze: Ik zou eerst een backup maken, beide drives leeg gooien en dan / op de eerste en /home op de tweede drive. En gewoon bij Lubuntu blijven. Als ruimte gebrek het enige probleem is zie ik niet echt reden om over te stappen.
<lordievader> pjotter: Heb je getracht de fglrx driver manueel te installeren/builden?
<pjotter> Ik heb gewoon de legacy driver van AMD gedeonwload en die geinstalleerd. Dat is zo'n  .run bestand
<ynze> lordievader: ah, fijn! Ga ik aan de slag! Spreek je later.
<lordievader> pjotter: Dat bedoel ik.
<pjotter> juist
<lordievader> Deinstalleer die eerst.
<pjotter> Hoe?
<pjotter> :p
<pjotter> Als ik dat zou weten...
<lordievader> pjotter: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<pjotter> Ja, exact. Dat heb ik dus tot de ltter gevolgd.
<lordievader> pjotter: Specifiek: sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<lordievader> ?
<pjotter> Ja, idd.
<pjotter> Ik probeer het nog wel een keer.
<lordievader> Het zou goed kunnen dat het script faalt, geef dit aub aan.
<pjotter> Oei. Nou heb ik dit: 'One or more files have been altered since installation. Uninstall will not be completed. See /etc/ati/fglrx-uninstall.log for details.'
<lordievader> pjotter: Gebruik de --force flag.
<pjotter> juist
<pjotter> Ga ik nu dopen
<pjotter> doen :)
<pjotter> Ok, nu zegt ie dat 'uninstall' 'complete' is.
<pjotter> rebooten weer?
<lordievader> pjotter: Jup.
<pjotter> Okiedokie
<pjotter> Ok
<pjotter> lordievader:  De laatste regel van 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA' is nu veranderd naar 'Kernel driver in use: radeon'
<lordievader> There ya go.
<pjotter> hopla!
<pjotter> En nu?
<lordievader> Je bent klaar?
<pjotter> Ok.
<pjotter> Dus dit is dan 'open source radeon driver'?
<lordievader> Inderdaad.
<pjotter> Ok
<pjotter> Is dit nou ook de situatie na een nieuwe installatie? Of moet je dan nog zelf deze driver installeren?
<lordievader> pjotter: Nee, de radeon driver (evenals de Nouveau driver) zijn per default geinstaleerd.
<pjotter> Juist. Dus ik hoef wat dat betreft niets te doen.
<pjotter> lordievader: Superbedankt voor de hulp! Het lag uiteindelijk dus eigenlijk aan die '--force' optie. Ik maak er even een aantekening van voor het geval ik daar nog eens tegenaan loop.
<lordievader> pjotter: Het lag aan de manueel geinstaleerde driver, niet aan --force...
<pjotter> Ja, ok. Maar het deinstalleren van die driver gaat blijkbaar enkel met die --force optie.
<pjotter> Althans, op mijn systeem.
<lordievader> pjotter: Nee, lees de melding die hij maakt.
<pjotter> Welke melding? Na het deinstalleren?
<lordievader> 18-13:09 < pjotter> Oei. Nou heb ik dit: 'One or more files have been altered since installation. Uninstall will not be completed. See /etc/ati/fglrx-uninstall.log for details.'
<pjotter> Ja, ok. Maar weet je wat het is? Dit zegt ie dus ALTIJD wanneer ik dat ding probeer te deinstalleren.
<lordievader> Nou precies zoals hij zegt, 1 of meerdere files zijn gewijzigd na de installatie.
<Jorisvh> Hallo
<Jorisvh> Ik heb een paar vraagjes als nieuwe gebruiker voor Kubuntu 12.04
<Jorisvh> Ik heb net een nieuwe computer gekocht en dit erop geïnstalleerd voor het gebruiksgemak.
<Jorisvh> Nu heb ik het volgend probleem. Ik heb 2 harde schijven in die computer, 1 van 120 Gib met ubuntu op geïnstalleerd en 1 van 1 TB die ik wil gebruiken voor mijn data
<Jorisvh> Ik heb die schijf van 1 TB al kunnnen formatteren met ext4.
<Jorisvh> maar ik krijg geen schrijftoegang tot die schijf!
<Jorisvh> Hoe kan ik dit oplossen?
<Jorisvh> Deze is nu gemount onder: Ik heb partitiebeheer opgestart.
<Jorisvh> Daar is de partitie: /dev/sdb1 en aankoppelpunt: /media/doc
<lordievader> Jorisvh: Kun je niet via Dolphin (file manager) naar deze map gaan?
<Jorisvh> ja, geen probleem!
<Jorisvh> deze verschijnt zelfs automatisch in de linker kolom!
<lordievader> Jorisvh: Dus wat is het probleem? Je mag niet schrijven in die map?
<Jorisvh> idd!
<lordievader> Jorisvh: Ok, ben je bekent met de terminal (Konsole)?
<Jorisvh> ja, vroeger, dat is zeker al 5 jaar geleden!
<Jorisvh> Dan heb ik nog windows partities kunnen instellen met /etc/fstab
<lordievader> Jorisvh: Mooi zo :), open de Konsole en tik 'ls -la /media/doc'. Kopieer de output van  <- dat commando naar http://paste.ubuntu.com, upload je paste en geef mij de link ;)
<Jorisvh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6956074/
<Jorisvh> Ik heb nog geen data op die schijf gezet!
<lordievader> Jorisvh: Zoals ik al dacht, hij is van root. Voer in je terminal het volgende uit: sudo chown $USER:$USER /media/doc
<Jorisvh> lordievader: ok!
<Fermata> lordievader: moet daar niet nog de -R parameter bij?
<Jorisvh> Waarvoor dient die parameter?
<lordievader> Fermata: De folder is leeg (ook geen hidden files/directories), ofwel maakt niet veel uit.
<lordievader> -R is recursive.
<Fermata> Oke.
<Fermata> Dan heb ik niks gezegd.
<lordievader> Handig voor als je in 1 klap de folder en alle sub-directories van owner (o.i.d.) wilt wijzigen.
<Jorisvh> Ik heb nog geen sub-directories!
<lordievader> Daarom, het maakt niet uit.
<Jorisvh> lost+found kwam er automatisch op!
<Jorisvh> zou het nu in orde zijn?
<Fermata> Dat klopt ja.
<Fermata> Nou, probeer er eens wat naar toe te schrijven
<Jorisvh> Ok! Lukt al!
<Jorisvh> Ben mijn map met mails van vorige computer aan het kopiëren!
<Fermata> Oke!
<Jorisvh> Gaat deze map nu elke keer toegankelijk zijn als ik mijn computer start?
<lordievader> Jorisvh: Ja.
<Fermata> Dat zou wel het geval moeten zijn ja.
<Jorisvh> Ok bedankt!!
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-19
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> Goede morgen dus...
<Kebabfish> Goedemorgen allemaal. Ik heb een klein probleempje. Om thunderbird automatisch en wat later op te laten starten, gebruik ik het commando /usr/bin/thunderbird -p 3. Dit werkt prima, maar met thunderbird -p krijg je dus ook elke keer de vraag welk user profile je wilt gebruiken. Hoe kan ik thunderbird 3 seconden vertraagd op laten starten zonder die vraag over het user profile?
<trijntje> Kebabfish: een klein scriptje schrijven
<trijntje> sleep 3
<trijntje> thunderbird
<Kebabfish> hmm, niet echt mee bekend
<Kebabfish> maar wil best een poging wagen
<trijntje> gewoon die twee regels in een bestandje script.sh zetten, en dan uitvoerbaar maken
<lord4163> Wat wil je doen Kebabfish ?
<Kebabfish> Om thunderbird automatisch en wat later op te laten starten, gebruik ik het commando /usr/bin/thunderbird -p 3. Dit werkt prima, maar met thunderbird -p krijg je dus ook elke keer de vraag welk user profile je wilt gebruiken. Hoe kan ik thunderbird 3 seconden vertraagd op laten starten zonder die vraag over het user profile?
<Kebabfish> zo, kopie van de vraag
<Kebabfish> ik ga het script even testen, brb
<Kebabfish> werkt prima, bedankt
<lord4163> Kebabfish: Waarom had je die -p erbij gezet ?
<Kebabfish> ooit ergens gelezen dat dat voor een conky script handig was
<Kebabfish> dat die daardoor later startte
<Kebabfish> dus ik dacht, die -p geeft aan dat er even gewacht moet worden
<Fermata> Dat hangt af van het programma.
<Kebabfish> ik hoopte dat het enigszins universeel zou zijn
<Kebabfish> maar ik zet mijn programma's wel in dat script
<Kebabfish> ik neem aan dat ik dat script gewoon aan kan vullen?
<lord4163> Kebabfish: Zoals Fermata al zegt, -p is voor thunderbird bedoeld om het profielen dialoog te tonne
<lord4163> tonen*
<Kebabfish> zover was ik inderdaad ook
<Kebabfish> vroeg me meer af hoe ik het dan alsnog verlaat op kon laten starten, en met dat scriptje is dat nu wel makkelijk
 * lord4163 zit even te kijken wat zijn leraar in deze opdracht bedoelt, jeeh c++ zonder spaties en enters :)
<Fermata> C++ \o/
<trijntje> python \o/
<lord4163> java \o/
<Fermata> Java.  Eh nee.
<Mickeytje> lol, lees ik dat goed?!
<Mickeytje> 10:50 < lord4163> java \o/
<Mickeytje> Zou bijna, als het grappig was in mijn epics gestopt worden, maar nee.
<lord4163> En het lollige is nog wel dat ik ook niks tegen Java heb :)
<Mickeytje> We spreken je over een paar later wel.
<Mickeytje> paar jaar*
<lord4163> Lunch
<Mickeytje> ja, stiefel maar weer snel weg.
<Fermata> Ik had de bokshandschoenen al aangetrokken.
<Mickeytje> dat voelde hij aan, denk ik.
<Mickeytje> Typisch lord, dingen poneren die nergens opslaan en dan snel wegrennen.
<Fermata> Sja.
<Mickeytje> proest @ http://www.foxnews.com/story/2004/02/19/cash-family-draws-line-around-ring-fire/
<Fermata> Dat mag ook best in #-offtopic ;)
<Mickeytje> ohhh oeps
<Hifly98> hoi
<Fermata> ...ja hoi.
<lordzett> lo
 * lordievader hits face with hand.
<Fermata> lordievader: jep :p
<OerHeks> de naam zegt het al, speed.planet.nl
<lordievader> Hehe
<Mickeytje> lol
<Fermata> Gheh.
<thijssss> hey
<thijssss> kan iemand mij please ff helpenn
<thijssss> ??
<Fermata> Wat is er aan de hand?
<thijssss> ik kan mijn wubi.exe niet openen....
<lordievader> thijssss: Dat wil je ook niet.
<lordievader> Wubi is verschikkelijk. Doe jezelf een plezier en gebruik het niet.
<thijssss> wat moet ik dan gebruiken??
<OerHeks> wubi in windows 8?
<lordievader> Je kunt Ubunutu beter op een usb stick/cd/dvd zetten en om het uit te proberen een live session starten (<- opstarten vanaf de stick/cd/dvd)
<lordievader> Overigens Wubi is depricated sinds 13.04 (of 13.10)
<thijssss> ik wil btw wubi in windows 7 openen... en ik ben niet zo heel handig met computers.... hoe moet ik dat opstarten vanaf mijn hdd
<lordievader> thijssss: Redelijk oude guide, maar lijkt nog te kloppen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811397
<thijssss> thx
<thijssss> welke versie moet ik gebruiken van ubuntu
<thijssss> gwn de nieuwste
<lordievader> thijssss: 13.10 64bit als je weet dat jouw processor dat ondersteund anders 13.10 32bit.
<thijssss> ty
<thijssss> is het btw ook zo dat als ik dit installeer dat ik dan me files enz kwijt ben net als dat je windows opnieuw installeerd
<lordievader> thijssss: Het is beter om het in channel te houden, als iemand met hetzelfde probleem de archieven vind kan hij/zij lezen wat jij hebt gedaan.
<lordievader> thijssss: Zolang je het naar je usb-stick installeerd ben je alleen kwijt wat er op die stick staat/stond.
<confluentia> ik heb een inlogprobleem op een bepaalde site
<Fermata> Een bepaalde site?
<confluentia> een  site waar ik webcam moet gebruiken.
<Fermata> En wat is dat probleem?
<lordievader> Is het een probleem met Ubuntu?
<confluentia> nadat ik ingelogd heb,kan ik verder.
<confluentia> de volgende stap is op 'start' klikken
<confluentia> nu wordt gekeken hoe de verbinding is
<lordievader> confluentia: Nogmaals, is het een probleem met Ubuntu? (Dit is #ubuntu-nl after all)
<OerHeks> had ik ook, met welke browser probeer je? chrome werkt hier wel met ipcams
<confluentia> hierover krijg je dan uitsluitsel en kunt verder.
<confluentia> Nu moet je je dmv een foto van je gezicht identificeren, hiervoor verschijnt het bekend flasplayer schermpje
<OerHeks> misschien moet je in flash settings die site toevoegen aan vertrouwd?
<confluentia> en hier loopt het vast flashplayer reageert niet.
<OerHeks> deze > http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager06.html
<confluentia> chrome hebben ze al uitgeschakeld vanwege te veel problemen en wordt aangeraden firefox te gebruiken
<marcel_> weet iemand hoe je meerdere bestandsnamen in 1 keer kunt veranderen? ik namelijk een aantal .JPG en .jpg bestanden die ik allemaal .JPG wil hebben omdat ze in kleine letters niet te zien zijn door bijv. marktplaats wanneer je foto's wilt uploaden. foto voor foto lukt wel met mv *.jpg .JPG
<confluentia> hoe moet je een site toevoegen daar. ik ben daar al op geweest en heb daar aan gedacht maar kan niet vinden waar dat kan
<OerHeks> als het goed is staat de site er al tussen, door een cookie, dus die klikken en 'always allow' doen zou moeten werken
<OerHeks> misschien nog meer instellingen, dat weet ik niet
<confluentia> in windows(mag ik mss niet noemen hier) werkt alles perfect, maar daar wil ik niet meer mee werken
<confluentia> die site heb ik daar nog niet terug gevonden
<jos> hoi mensen. ik kan chromium niet installeren. tekst luidt: pakketafhankelijkheden kunnen niet opgelost worden. mogelijk zijn vereiste, extra softwarepakketten niet beschikbaar of installeerbaar verder kan er een conflict zijn opgetreden met psoftwarepakketten die niet tegelijk geinstalleerd kunnen zijn. Heb op deze tekst gezocht maar kom geen oplossing tegen. ben een beginner.
<OerHeks> confluentia, delete die hele lijst, probeer opnieuw in te loggen en dan zal die vooraan opnieuw verschijnen denk ik
<OerHeks> jos op welke versie van ubuntu?
<jos> 12.04.4
<confluentia> oerheks, lijst deleten oke en waar dan opnieuw inloggen?
<OerHeks> op die webcam site?
<confluentia> ga ik proberen
<OerHeks> jos, ik lees wel een bug die een package name fout heeft in de installer https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/778445
<jos> ga ik proberen!
<OerHeks> als je sudo apt-get install chromium-browser in terminal doet, kun je de output plakken op paste.ubuntu.com ?
<confluentia> oerheks het is gelukt,ik had de genoemde adobesite niet in firefox staan. Alles werkt nu. In ieder geval bedankt.
<jos> oerheks kun je de paste zien
<confluentia> Allemaal nog een fijne avond
<Fermata> jos: je moet de link naar je paste hier even plakken.
<Fermata> :)
<jos> denk niet dat het die bug is heb op 2 laptops ubuntu geinstalleerd. op 1 is chromium zonder problemen geinstalleerd. bij de ander het voornoemde probleem.
<jos> duurt even want de andere laptop heeft ook nog probleem met de livechat
<jos> paste.unu.com/6961589/ub
<jos> paste.ubunt.com/6961589/
<jos> paste.ubuntu.com/6961589/
<jos> aanhouder wint
<Jorisvh> Hallo
<Jorisvh> Als nieuwe gebruiker van Kubuntu 12.04 heb ik een probleem vastgesteld bij het installeren van software.
<Jorisvh> Zie: http://www.picpaste.com/installatie_software-E0x1qPXI.png
<Jorisvh> Hoe kan ik dit oplossen?
<Jorisvh> Authenticatiefout: Deze bewerking kan niet verder gaan omdat de juiste autorisatie niet is aangeleverd
<OerHeks> jos <OerHeks> !aptlock If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<OerHeks> wel softwarecentrum sluiten en alleen terminal open
<OerHeks> Jorisvh, lijkt me verkeerd passwoord?
<jos> ok
<Jorisvh> In Kubuntu 12.04 wil ik bluefish installeren via MLuon pakketbeheerder en krijg Autenticatiefout.
<Jorisvh> Ik heb vroeger ook al met ubuntu gewerkt en gebruikte synaptic pakketbeheerder om software pakketten te installeren. Bij het starten van dat programma moest ik steeds mijn beheerd'erswachtwoord ingeven en nu niet!
<OerHeks> ja, dat is vreemd idd
<Jorisvh> Is Muon
<Jorisvh> Zou dit de oorzaak zijn?
<Jorisvh> Vroeger had ik dat probleem niet!
<OerHeks> ik lees wel over dit probleem, met recente posts https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qapt/+bug/833058 zie post #35 en probeer die pkill regel
<OerHeks> en als het werkt , en blijft werken, confirm die bugreport
<Jorisvh> OerHeks: Is het deze regel: sudo apt-get install --reinstall polkit-kde-1   ?
<lordievader> Jorisvh: Muon vraag pas bij het installeren om een wachtwoord.
<OerHeks> oeps foutje, post #37 > sudo pkill -9 qaptworker2
<Jorisvh> ok, waarom dan dit: Authenticatiefout: Deze bewerking kan niet verder gaan omdat de juiste autorisatie niet is aangeleverd ?
<lordievader> Zoals OerHeks al aangaf hoogstwaarschijnlijk een verkeerd sudo ww.
<Jorisvh> Ok OerHeks
<Jorisvh> Heb nog eens geprobeerd, nog steeds hetzelfde probleem :-(
<OerHeks> muon opnieuw gestart?
<Jorisvh> ja!
<Jorisvh> Heb hetzelfde probleem ook bij muon softwarecentrum!
<jos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6961770/ dit  is het resultaat
<OerHeks> oke, nu opnieuw sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Jorisvh> Waarom chromium-browser?
<OerHeks> ownee, dat was jos, jij wil bluefish
<OerHeks> LoLz
<jos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6961843/ het resultaat..
<OerHeks> ik lees iets van daily, heb je een ppa toegevoegd?
<OerHeks> ow wact, zit je nog op 13.04?
<lordievader> Dat zou wat verklaren ;)
<lordievader> Maar nee trouwens: "In Kubuntu 12.04 wil..."
<jos> hoi joris Waarom chromium-browser? was een voorstel op site computertip.
<lordievader> Ow wacht, ik haal ook twee mensen door elkaar.. -.-
<lordievader> Jorisvh: Krijg je ook een authenticatie fout als je in een terminal "sudo ls" uitvoert (en daarna je ww intikt)?
<jos> "ik lees iets van daily, heb je een ppa toegevoegd?" niet dat ik weet werd mij via computertip geloof ik afgeraden.
<OerHeks> misschien eens starten met 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade',, het is maar een gok
<jos> duurt even hij haalt een heleboel op..
<OerHeks> verouderde lijsten kan ook server issues geven
<jos>  misschien eens starten met 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade',, het is maar een gok bedenk net was dit wel voor mij bedoelt
<jos> immers zoveel voor een browsertje?
<jos> hoe stop ik die upgrade?
<OerHeks> upgrade stopppen? waarom?
<OerHeks> dat kan ook de dependencies oplossen
<jos> gaat dit over chromium
<jos> wat wordt er  geupgrade?
<lordievader> Alle pakketten waar een update voor is.
<lordievader> (en die geinstalleerd staan)
<jos> ok thanks
<jos> het zijn hele lappen tekst die voorbij komen
<lordievader> Dat is goed mogelijk met een verouderde installatie.
<jos> vorige week op beide laptops 12.04 geinstalleerd op de ene geen enkel probleem
<jos> ik heb daarna op beiden de direct to do list van computertip uitgevoerd  https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/directdoen
<miketenhave> hallo?
<miketenhave> houston i have a problem :-)
<miketenhave01> is daar iemand?
<Kebabfish> jup
<miketenhave01> oh hoi
<Kebabfish> maar ik zit niet in houston
<miketenhave01> ik heb een prob met ubuntu en ik kom er nie uit
<miketenhave01> haha
<Kebabfish> nou, vertel :p
<miketenhave01> oke
<miketenhave01> ik heb een mini pc  geinstall met ubuntu
<miketenhave01> aangesloten mijn 40 inch tv
<miketenhave01> nu geeft hij bij scherm instellingen
<miketenhave01> 1x onbekend scherm
<miketenhave01> en
<miketenhave01>  1x mijn 40 inch
<miketenhave01> ik snap er geen drol van
<Jorisvh> lordievader: sudo ls werkt zonder probleem!
<miketenhave01> ik wil daar gewoon mijn 40 inch hebben staan in de goede reso
<miketenhave01> duss
<Kebabfish> Welke videochipset, hoe aangesloten en welke resolutie geeft ie nu :p
<miketenhave01> tja videochipset weet ik niet helaas aangesloten via vga en resolutie is 1360/768
<Kebabfish> en je wil 1920x1080
<Kebabfish> via vga (wat wel kan, maar er niet op gebouwd is...)
<miketenhave01> voorheen aangesloten via hdmi maar toen kreeg ik nie beeld vullend
<miketenhave01> nee ik heb een hd ready tv
<miketenhave01> maar hij ziet nu 2 schermen en dat kan ik niet plaatsen
<miketenhave01> ik kan hier geen screenshot plaatsen he?
<Kebabfish> wel linkjes
<miketenhave01> hahah
<miketenhave01> tja
<miketenhave01> pff word er niet goed van vind ubuntu mooi maar...........
<Kebabfish> ik moet even wat codes opzoeken :P
<Kebabfish> mag je zo lekker in de terminal werken
<miketenhave01> codes?
<miketenhave01> ojee
<miketenhave01> dat word lachuu
<miketenhave01> duurt dat lang anders ga ik ff een peukie doen
<miketenhave01> wel top dit
<Kebabfish> haha
<Kebabfish> lspci
<miketenhave01> hu
<Kebabfish> gooi die eens in een terminal
<miketenhave01> oh
<Kebabfish> zoek dan even dit lijntje: http://www.axolotlgroepnederland.nl/index.php/forum/11-hulp-gevraagd-bij-ziekten/720-lees-dit-eerst#11779
<Kebabfish> oeps
<Kebabfish> dat is iets anders
<Kebabfish> VGA compatible controller
<miketenhave01> ik ben niet echt thuis hierin he  ctr alt t he
<Kebabfish> dat lijntje xD
<Kebabfish> jup
<miketenhave01> eerst lspci?
<Kebabfish> lspci ja
<Kebabfish> zoek daarin even je vga compatible controller, dan weten we je chipset
<miketenhave01> radeon hd 6310
<miketenhave01> amd /ait
<miketenhave01> uh ati
<Kebabfish> waitwaitwait, de hd6310?
<miketenhave01> yep :-
<miketenhave01> )
<Kebabfish> ff checken, ik geloof dat die in mijn htpc zit
<miketenhave01> oke
<miketenhave01> het kan natuurlijk een driver ding zijn
<miketenhave01> ?
<Kebabfish> ja hoor, die heb ik ook
<Kebabfish> welke driver heb je erop gezet?
<miketenhave01> haha toeval :-
<miketenhave01> 0
<miketenhave01> geen idee
<Kebabfish> de open source, of de proprietary (of was dan ook)
<miketenhave01> niks
<Kebabfish> dan vast open source
<miketenhave01> ik heb gewoon ubuntu geinstalleerd
<miketenhave01> dus ff drivers installeren
<miketenhave01> ik wist niet dat deze er in zat
<Kebabfish> ik heb xbmc erop staan, via dit: http://youresuchageek.blogspot.fr/2012/06/xbmc-install-and-config-howto-for-linux.html
<miketenhave01> ja heb ik ook
<Kebabfish> maar je zal even moeten googlen met hd6310 en ubuntu
<miketenhave01> ja geen probleem
<miketenhave01> ff checken
<Kebabfish> ik heb namelijk lubuntu erop, en een bepaalde xbmc versie met een driver versie zodat hdtv gewoon werkt
<Kebabfish> kijk nu net voetbal via xbmc :p
<miketenhave01> lachu
<Kebabfish> chipsetje werkt prima, maar niet zonder moeite
<miketenhave01> ik wil hem als media center gaan gebruiken op de slaapkamer
<miketenhave01> ik zoek en instaleer ff thx
<Kebabfish> succes, mij kostte het eerst een paar dagen :p
<miketenhave01> yo bedankt
<SteelTermite> klopt het dat het hier erg gezellig is?
<Kebabfish> nope, ik ga namelijk net weg
<SteelTermite> ok, jammer
<SteelTermite> dan ga ik er ook maar vandoor
<Kebabfish> ok, ik ben er nog even :p
<miketenhave01> heb jij de catalis drivers?
<Kebabfish> jup
<miketenhave01> catalyst
<miketenhave01> oke
<Kebabfish> die opensource drivers zijn nog niet zo super als het om 1080p gaat
<miketenhave01> nee 720 is prima  :-)
<jos> na update en-grade deze eindtekst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6962130/
<Kebabfish> deze chipset kan 1080 prima aan hoor
<Kebabfish> jos: sry, geen idee hoe je dat op kan lossen
<jos> oerheks was ermee bezig tijdje terug maar bedankt!
<OerHeks> raar, saucy deb in 12.04
<jos> ik denk dat ik 12.04 het beste nw installeer, denk je niet?
<jos> Voor nu bedankt ik ga pitten morgen vroeg op!
<miketenhave> hey kebabfish ben je er nog?
<miketenhave> nu heb ik de catalys drivers gedownload maar hoe install ik die als het is een run file?
<miketenhave> als ik er op dubbel klik word opent er een ander scherm maar word opeens donker grijs?
<miketenhave> nou mooi nederlands haha
<miketenhave> teveel kebab op haha
<miketenhave> any one?
<miketenhave> is er iemand die mij kan helpen?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-20
<joostvb> mogge
<NoirX> goede morgen
<NoirX> hoi
<ynze> GoedenAvond allen!
<ynze> Het is tjjd voor herinstallatie van lubuntu op deze Eee PC 901.
<ynze> Wie?
<ynze> helpt me?
<ynze> Ach,ik begin gewoon. Boot van de sticky en start.
<ynze> alleen is er  de indeling van de verschillende filesystemen op 2 schijvn van elk 4 Gb... :-)
<ynze> Later!
<Jorisvh> Hallo
<Jorisvh> Als nieuwe gebruiker van Kubuntu 12.04 heb ik nog een paar vraagjes.
<Jorisvh> Hoe vanop mijn laptop met windows 7 mijn Kubuntu 12.04 besturen?
<Jorisvh> Op mijn windows 7 laptop heb ik TightVNC geïnstalleerd.  Het lukt mij wel om vanaf mijn Kubuntu 12.04 mijn windows laptop te besturen maar niet omgekeerd!
<Jorisvh> Ook kan ik van mijn ubuntu pc gedeelde bestanden van mijn windows pc benaderen maar niet omgekeerd!
<Jorisvh> Weet iemand aub een oplossing?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-21
<lordsmzett> Lo
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Fermata> Hallo.
<lordievader> Hey Fermata, hoe is het ermee?
<Fermata> Prima. Op het werk succesvol overgegaan van Arch naar FreeBSD 10.
<Fermata> En nu zelf met OpenBSD aan het spelen.
<Fermata> Met jou?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker, heb volgende week vakantie, ben van plan een Gentoo install op te zetten.
<Fermata> Ah.
<Fermata> Ik ken iemand die daar na anderhalf jaar juist heel hard op terug is gekomen.
<Fermata> Wegens te lange updatetijd, algemeen gedoe, etc.
<lordievader> Het gaat mij ook vooral om meer te leren over Linux dan het echte gebruik van Gentoo.
<Fermata> Ah.
<Fermata> Kijk dan ook eens naar Slackware.
<lordievader> Ik zal hem in gedachte houden.
<joostvb> OpenBSD \o/
<joostvb> 'linux from scratch' is r ook nog geloof ik
<jpjacobs> das wel helemaal extreem
<jpjacobs> Heb vroeger ook Gentoo gehad, extreem veel van geleerd
<InnerCode> Hey, ff een vraagje. Ik weet denk ik het antwoord al maar wil het ff zeker weten ;) Ik heb 2 disks via mdadm in RAID1 staan. Op een derde schijf staat mijn os. Het os wil ik opnieuw installeren. Wordt het RAID-volume automatisch herkend?
<Fermata> InnerCode: dat zou ik niet weten.  Probeer eens?
<Fermata> Als de installer het oppikt, jeuj, als niet, dan voeg je ze weer samen waarbij je het vinkje bij Formatteren *niet* aanvinkt.
<Mickeytje> ik weet niet helemaal precies wat je bedoel, InnerCode
<Mickeytje> je kan zo een extra schijf in een raid setup voegen en dan zeggen dat hij moet syncen
<Mickeytje> bedoel je dat?
<Mickeytje> http://askubuntu.com/questions/217023/add-two-new-hdd-in-raid-1
<InnerCode> Nee, ik heb een werkende raid opstelling. Ik heb een andere schijf waarop ik Ubuntu installeer.  Kan ik, nadat ik de installatie gedaan heb, weer bij mijn bestanden die op de raid-schijven staan?
<Mickeytje> wat voor raid is het?
<InnerCode> 1
<InnerCode> Ik zal het vanavond het is ff testen met een livecd
<Mickeytje> dan kan je die schijf gewoon mounten
<Mickeytje> ik zie het probleem niet echt
<InnerCode> Ok, super!
<vincentvdbergh1> iemand hier ervaring met instantbird?
<OerHeks> instantbird zit niet in softwarecentrum, zie ik?
<vincentvdbergh1> klopt
<vincentvdbergh1> ik probeer een lading programma's uit waarin ik irc, twitter, facebook chat en google hangouts kan gebruiken
<OerHeks> Nooit gebruikt, op hun site staat versie 1.5
<vincentvdbergh1> Ja die gebruik ik nu ook. Ik heb de boel nu allemaal bij elkaar gestopt zodat ik xchat en pidgin kan gaan verwijderen
<vincentvdbergh1> Ik overwoog een tijd lang ook turpial voor twitter maar dan krijg ik de halve Qt bibliotheek in mijn xfce omgeving cadeau
<Jorisvh> Hallo
<Jorisvh> Als nieuwe gebruiker van Kubuntu 12.04 heb ik nog een paar vraagjes.
<Jorisvh> Op mijn windows 7 laptop heb ik TightVNC geïnstalleerd.  Het lukt mij wel om vanaf mijn Kubuntu 12.04 mijn windows laptop te besturen maar niet omgekeerd!
<Jorisvh> Ook kan ik van mijn ubuntu pc gedeelde bestanden van mijn windows pc benaderen maar niet omgekeerd!
<JanC> heb je mappen gedeeld staan in Ubuntu?
<JanC> in Kubuntu
<Jorisvh> ja en samba is geïnstalleerd!
<JanC> en ik weet niet of KDE een eigen VNC-server heeft (zoals GNOME), of dat je er zelf één moet installeren
<JanC> en activeren
<JanC> krijg je een foutmelding in Windows als je die gedeelde mappen wil gebruiken?
<Jorisvh> Ik heb daarnet via Dolphin Bestandsbeheerder een map kunnen delen! En het lukt nu wel om zonder foutmelding die map te openen vanaf mijn windows laptop!
<Jorisvh> maar het lukt mij nog steeds niet om vanop mijn windows laptop mijn Ubuntu pc te besturen!!
<Jorisvh> Voor mij is dit nog belangrijker!
<Jorisvh> Ik begrijp niet dat het omgekeerd wel gaat!
<Jorisvh> Zie: http://www.picpaste.com/ExternBureaublad1-grKedS6K.png
<Fermata> Jorisvh: je hoeft niet achter alle zinnen uitroeptekens te zetten.
<Jorisvh> ok
<Jorisvh> Zie ook: http://www.picpaste.com/ExternBureaublad2-GKvrYWEw.png
<joostvb> Jorisvh: een server is niet een client
<joostvb> daarom kan t soms de ene kant op wel lukken, en andersom niet
<Jorisvh> Ik heb ook  Xrdp pakket geïnstalleerd in Ubuntu.
<Jorisvh> joostvb: ja weet ik!
<joostvb> o ok :)
<Jorisvh> Het is de server op mijn ubuntu-pc die niet goed is. Kan dit zo?
<Jorisvh> En mijn windws pc is een client?
<joostvb> als je achter je windows pc zit, en vanaf daar bestanden van je ubuntu-pc wilt bekijken, dan is je windows pc inderdaad client
<Jorisvh> En is hij ook client als ik vanaf mijn windows pc mijn ubuntu pc wil besturen?
<Fermata> Ja, dan is je windows pc ook client.
<OerHeks> server via 1 poort, client moet je wel via een volgende poort configuren, toch?
<Jorisvh> Ik heb al iets gevonden op internet: http://www.ubuntututorials.com/remote-desktop-ubuntu-12-04-windows-7/
<OerHeks> niet beiden viazelfde vnc poort, dus  5900 + 5901
<Jorisvh> 2.Open Remote Desktop Connection in Windows 7.(click Start button,then search "remote" in search box)
<Jorisvh> heb ik geprobeerd op mijn windows computer maar vindt dat programma niet terug!
<Jorisvh> Zie: http://www.picpaste.com/ExternBureaublad3-fDtZgDQM.png
<Jorisvh> Ik heb windows 7 Home Premium.
<Jorisvh> Kan ik dat programma: Remote Desktop Connection installeren op die computer? Waar kan ik dat vinden?
<OerHeks> goeie vraag, voor ##windows
<Jorisvh> OerHeks: bedankt om naar ##windows te verwijzen!
<OerHeks> zit het wel in premium?
<Jorisvh> Daar hebben ze mij dan toch het juiste programma kunnen geven waarmee ik verbinding kon maken: mstsc.exe.
<OerHeks> ah kijk, de inside tips
<OerHeks> ook handig voor op de ubuntu wiki ofzo
<Jorisvh> Er werd wel een nieuw bureaublad geopend waarmee ik kon werken en voor af te sluiten kon ik mij gewoon afmelden in Kubuntu
<OerHeks>  Microsoft Terminal Services Client
<Jorisvh> Tot later!
<OerHeks> :-)
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<davesontheroad> goede avond
<davesontheroad> weet iemand of er nog een ubuntu 14.04 installparty komt?
<vincentvdbergh1> Ik vermoed van wel
<davesontheroad> ok thanks, weet je ook waar enwanneer?
<davesontheroad> ik kan het nog nergens vinden
<vincentvdbergh1> Nee maar volgens mij worden er bij LTS releases altijd een releaseparty georganiseerd
<davesontheroad> dankje Vincent
<vincentvdbergh1> Graag gedaan. Meestal begint het organiseren van de release party ergens eind februari
<davesontheroad> ik ga het in de gaten houden, cu
<Mickeytje> lolz
 * OerHeks vraagd zich af wáár?
<Mickeytje> bij jou thuis, toch?
<OerHeks> ja nee .. ja dan kom jij ook
<Mickeytje> mag ik Arch installen?
<OerHeks> Goed plan
<OerHeks> en dan Gentoo, sbs
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-22
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<joostvb> insgelijks
<Fermata> Heuj
<OerHeks> LoL
<Kuro-Maii> hai
<Kuro-Maii> lijkt hier wat dood....
<OerHeks> *zucht*
<lordievader> Wat verwacht je als Freenode weer wordt geDDoSed...
<OerHeks> Ik verwacht koffie met een lekkere appelflap
<OerHeks> Ben jij ook in verwachting? ... ow wacht, dat is offtopic
<lordievader> Zou ik ook wel willen...
<lordievader> Het 1ste, niet het 2de ;)
<OerHeks> Spruitjestaart is op, helaas
<ziar> hello
<ziar> zou ik miss wat kunnen vragen
<OerHeks> ..
 * OerHeks begint zachtjes te huilen
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-23
<vincentvdbergh1> Goede morgen
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<trijntje_> hoi
<lordievader> Hey vincentvdbergh1, trijntje_. Hoe gaat het met jullie?
<vincentvdbergh1> Goed ben bezig met spelen met Instantbird
<vincentvdbergh1> Tijd om op launchpad even te klikken op this bug effects me too. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfburn/+bug/1282937  Misschien krijgen we zo Xfburn 0.5 in de pakketbron van Ubuntu en in de standaard release van Xubuntu 14.04
<OerHeks> dat gaat niet meer lukken, functionaliteit staat al vast , featurefreeze > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<vincentvdbergh1> 0.5 is 99%  bug fixes
<vincentvdbergh1> Is trouwens de eerste release in meer dan 4 jaar
<OerHeks> Ik weet dat bij het bepalen van de pakketten voor een LTS, dat we kiezen voor betrouwbare, bewezen applicaties. nu is het gedeelte dvd gefixed, maar hoe zit het met blueray?
<vincentvdbergh1> blueray zit er nog niet in
<vincentvdbergh1> wel zijn een hoop geheugenproblemen opgelost
<lordievader> vincentvdbergh1: Je kunt wat in #xubuntu-devel gaan lobbyen om te kijken of je er een FFe uit kunt krijgen.
<JanC> dat lijkt me inderdaad het beste, al gok ik dat de xubuntu-mensen dit soort dingen sowieso opvolgen
<vincentvdbergh1> Dan ga ik daar even een beetje lopen pushen dat het goed zou zijn voor Xubuntu om een lading bugfixes van Xfburn na 4 jaar zonder release te pushen
<Wobbo> Ubuntu One loopt voor geen meter!
<Wobbo> Nog meer mensen vandaag?
<Wobbo> "Verbinding is verbroken"
<Wobbo> Al me computers hebben het probleem.
<Wobbo> Online werkt het nog wel.
<Wobbo> Een is 12.0
<vincentvdbergh1> In 13.10 xubuntu loopt het als een zonnetje
<Wobbo> Type fout, 13.04, 13.10 en 14.04
<vincentvdbergh1> Xubuntu 14.04 virtual box loopt ook goed
<Wobbo> Hoe kan ik ondersteuning krijgen van Ubuntu? Ik betaal wel voor 40 gig, dus ik neem aan dat er ondersteuning is?
<Wobbo> Ik gebruik alleen Ubuntu, geen Xubuntu.
<Wobbo> Enige tips? Want wat kan ik doen ?
<vincentvdbergh1> https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
<Wobbo> Ok, het kan niet werken, geeft een error, maar geen oplossingen.
<vincentvdbergh1> Daar moet je zijn voor het krijgen van ondersteuning
<vincentvdbergh1> onthoudt wel dat het in het engels moet
<Wobbo> Ga ik ben daar geweest... Lekker makkelijk van ze. btw  "Our support team will respond as soon as possible during normal business hours (Mon-Fri 8AM - 5PM CST, 15:00 - 22:00 GMT). Emails received on US or UK holidays will take longer to receive a response."
<Fermata> Niet vreemd toch.
<Wobbo> Lekkere harries...
<Wobbo> Wel vreemd.
<Fermata> Waarom?
<Wobbo> Vodafone is toch ook niet gesloten in het weekend.
<Fermata> En daarom moet Ubuntu One dat ook maar niet zijn?
<Fermata> Heb je het al eens geprobeerd in #ubuntuone?
<vincentvdbergh1> Ik kan nergens zien dat er een storing zou zijn bij Ubuntu one. misschien domme pech ofzo
<JanC> er is ook een U1 IRC-kanaal
<Fermata> 18:51 < Fermata> Heb je het al eens geprobeerd in #ubuntuone?
<Fermata> ;)
<Wobbo> Haha, nee met een "#ubuntuone?" erbij werkt niet. haha
<JanC> Wobbo: mijn ervaring is overigens dat sysadmins vaak wel reageren buiten de kantooruren, maar dat er gewoon geen garanties zijn
<JanC> Wobbo: je betaalt voor U1?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<OerHeks> er zijn idd problemen > http://askubuntu.com/questions/423833/ubuntu-one-cant-connect
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-16
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Jan_> Wat zijn de doelen van deze 2 mappen .dbus   en .gnupg    Alvast bedankt
<Jan_> ????
<Maikel> [09:32:45] <Jan_> Wat zijn de doelen van deze 2 mappen .dbus   en .gnupg    Alvast bedankt
<Maikel> googlen!
<lordievader> Wat betreft de .dbus het staat in de comments waar die files voor zijn...
<Maikel> ach ja
<Maikel> hier op het werk zouden ze je met een oreilly boek meppen
<bogus-> gelukkig hebben we alleen maar gebruikers die in de branche werken -_-
<Maikel> leer mensen hoe te leren
<Maikel> geef ze de hengel
<Maikel> http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html Dit zou hier boven moeten staan in het topic
<lordievader> Jij hebt nog de hoop dat mensen het topic lezen?
<Maikel> "What we are, unapologetically, is hostile to people who seem to be unwilling to think or to do their own homework before asking questions. People like that are time sinks — they take without giving back, and they waste time we could have spent on another question more interesting and another person more worthy of an answer. We call people like this “losers” (and for historical reasons we sometimes spell it “lusers”)."
<lordievader> Hehe ;)
<Maikel> mooi geschreven he
<Maikel> nog mooier
<Maikel> "We're (largely) volunteers. We take time out of busy lives to answer questions, and at times we're overwhelmed with them. So we filter ruthlessly. In particular, we throw away questions from people who appear to be losers in order to spend our question-answering time more efficiently, on winners."
<Fermata> Het zou ook helpen als de beste man iets meer geduld gehad had.
<lordievader> Toen ik hem wou antwoorden viel het mij op dat ie al offline was...
<Fermata> Even die termen dbus en gnupg door google en tada, je antwoord.
<Maikel> daarom heb ik een erg hoog RTFM gehalte bij het beste persoon.
<Fermata> Dat hadden we met wat geduld kunnen voorstellen.
<Fermata> Nou ja.
<Sling> Maikel: https://hackenkunjeleren.nl/content/slimme-vragen-stellen
<Sling> misschien handig voor dit channel :p
<trijntje> we zouden eigenlijk een bot moeten hebben die tegen nieuwe gebruikers zegt dat ze ff geduld moeten hebben
<Sling> daar heb je een on join notice voor normaalgesproken :p
<Sling> of hoe je t ook noemt
<Fermata> Die staat via de webchat in een ander venster -- en leest dus ook niemand.
<Sling> hmjah
<lordievader> Het kanaal hier vol spammen met dat soort meldingen is nou ook niet geweldig.
<Sling> mensen moeten het gewoon leren (tm)
<Sling> als ze niet blijven hangen, dan krijgen ze geen antwoord, jammerdan
<Fermata> Dat geduld geboden staat ook duidelijk op de oagina voor de webchat
<trijntje> lordievader: mwah, als je het alleen de eerste keer doet dat een nick hier praat is het goed te doen
<Fermata> Onmogelijk waterdicht te krijgen.
<trijntje> ja, maar niemand leest dat, ik kan me niet herrineren waneer de laatste keer was dat iemand hier iets vroeg en niet weg was voordat iemand kon reageren
<Fermata> Mensen gaan tegen die bot praten.
<Maikel> dan is het simpel
<Maikel> gray listing voor vragen
<Maikel> grey*
<Fermata> Op welke manier?
<Maikel> eerst een uur wachten
<Maikel> mochten ze dan nog in het channel zitten, antwoorden.
<Fermata> Dan zijn we even ver als nu.
<roney83> hey peepz
<Fermata> Hi roney83.
<roney83> hey, maybe u can help me
<roney83> i wanna download ubuntu and will use it
<roney83> but i thougt it was a bit easier to walk th
<roney83> is
<roney83> line h
<roney83> aha
<roney83> i allready douwnloaded
<roney83>  
<OerHeks> Burn the iso on DVD or USB and have fun. better join #ubuntu for english, this is the Dutch support channel.
<roney83> sorry for my many enters but my system is not working good anymore
<roney83> ok haha nog makkelijker zelfs
<roney83> en waar vind ik die iso want heb zojuist pagina terug download gedaan 64bit maar dat is maar een bestand van paar 100mb
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> 14.04 lts of 14.10 ..
<roney83> kkan ik via deze link dus ook op usb of externe hd zetten
<OerHeks> via linux of windows ?
<roney83> 14.04.1lts
<OerHeks> unetbootin werkt wel goed
<OerHeks> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<roney83> windows maar die is op de hond
<roney83> ga meteen even kijken via de link
 * OerHeks gaat eten
<roney83> ohjaaa het is eigelijk wel de bedoeling dat windows er helemaal af gaat
<Alibaba> HI
<frank_> goede avond
<frank_> is er iemand?
<Fermata> Zeg het eens, Frank?
<frank_> ik zit met een uitdaging.. ;)
<frank_> ik wil via ubuntu desktop een irc server laten draaien... apache staat er al op
<frank_> als ik naar mijn ip gaat dan ziet ie ook dat de pagina er staat.. maar hij vraagt om een flashpolicyd die er ook op gezet poorten goed ingesteld maar doet verders niks..
<Fermata> Hm, waarvoor gebruik je Apache in die opstelling?
<frank_> omdat het via een website moet gaan
<Fermata> Hm, dan kan ik je niet verder helpen.
<frank_> http://82.170.54.92/ hier gaat het om..
<Fermata> Blijf even hangen, misschien pikt iemand het op :)
<Fermata> Ah, een webclient.
<frank_> yep die komt dadelijk gekoppelt aan een site
<frank_> die al draait
<lordievader> frank_: Je doelt op een znc?
<frank_> hoe bedoel je??
<lordievader> frank_: Dat is een bouncer met webinterface.
<frank_> nou de bedoeling is straks dat de chat hier gaat draaien.. er komt dus een link te staan op de al bestaande site.. als ik op mijn ip klik dat ziet ik de pagina al.. alleen word er niet verbonden met server en is er een flashpolicyd probleem
<frank_> dit terwijl alles draait
<lordievader> frank_: Je wilt zelf een IRC server gaan hosten?
<frank_> ja zo kan je het wel zien ja..
<lordievader> frank_: Test dan eerst de daadwerkelijke server, de client kan dan later wel.
<frank_> die werkt... anders kan ik niet op het ip zien wat er staat
<lordievader> frank_: Wat ik bedoel is of je met een behoorlijke client met jouw server kan verbinden en channels kan joinen ,etc.
<frank_> oke ga ik dat ff proberen
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-17
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> morgentjes
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> Ja prima man, en met u ?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker hier :)
<stefrgv> hallo forumleden. ik heb vandaag succesvol 2 distributies geïnstalleerd met 1 /home partitie. beide distributies (chaletos en zorin 9 lite) herkennen deze partitie en schrijven er naar weg, maar de ene ziet de bestanden van de andere niet.iemand een idee?
<OerHeks> slecht idee, home sahren, lijkt me een user issue. beiden distro's zijn hier niet ondersteund) probeer in #zorin of iets dergelijks, succes!
<stefrgv> beide zijn ubuntus met een andere layout. ik vermoed dat er wel iemand is die me op weg kan zetten?
<jpjacobs> Ik denk dat dat om problemen vragen is ...
<jpjacobs> en als't allebei ubuntu's zijn, waarom zoud ge dat dan doen?
<OerHeks> Beiden zijn *geen* ubuntu's. ze doen beiden iets unieks, dus zoek het maar uit, waar het fout gaat.
<jpjacobs> inderdaad
<OerHeks> ow hij is al weg :-(
<lordievader> Meerdere distro's met 1 home gaat prima. Draai hier Kubuntu + Gentoo (met KDE) met een gedeelde /home. Zijn de instellingen overal gelijk :)
<OerHeks> Beiden KDE, dan zou ik het geloven ja.
<Rainbow> hallo
<Rainbow> ik heb een fujitsu siemens lifebook s7010 en wil er linux op zetten is dit mogelijk?
<systeem> linux?
<OerHeks> .. of ubuntu?
<lordievader> Voor zijn vraag: same thing.
<mandje> lunox rox
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-18
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<rogueleader> morguh
<lordievader> o/
<Stern> Ik probeer Ubuntu 15.04 daily build op een HP Stream 13 laptop te installeren en ik kom zo lijkt het meerdere eMMC disks tegen waar ik niet veel van begrijp.
<Stern> Een hoofddisk mmcblk0 van 32GB met meerdere partities (zoals windows herstel, EFI, data). En daarnaast nog 3 disks van 4MB /dev/mmcblk0rpmb /dev/mmcblk0boot1 en /dev/mmcblk0boot0
<Stern> Iemand enig idee wat ik met die laatste 3 disks moet/kan?
<Sling> Stern: wat is de sfdisk --dump output?\
<mandje> ing.nl
<Sling> mandje: dat werkt hier niet ;p
<mandje> stomme browser dat pidgin. ;)
<OerHeks> vandaardat ze regelmatig platgaan :-D
<OerHeks> geen ddos maar ppidgin
<Stern> Sling: Output sfdisk -d http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10289613/
<Stern> Sling: Output fdisk-l http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10289624/
<Stern> De extra drives zijn niet zichtbaar met sfdisk, maar wel met fdisk
<Sling> uhm ja dat zijn emmc-specifieke dingen
<Sling> rpmb = Replay Protected Memory Block
<Sling> is een verwijzing naar een gebied in RAM
<Sling> geen idee hoe dat verder zit, nooit wat mee gedaan :/
<Stern> Sling: Volgens jou is het dus een ramdisk en geen fysieke?
<Sling> die rpmb partitie is een soort pointer afaik
<Sling> staat wel in je GPT
<Stern> Tijd om Windows eraf te gooien. We kijken wel waar het schip strandt (of niet)
<Stern> Het werkt wonderbaarlijk goed
<jpjacobs> super
<zaggynl> heeft iemand ooit gehad dat de cursor plots veranderde en dat niks meer aan te klikken is?
<zaggynl> ik moest lightdm herstarten :/
<pien> Hallo, ik kan de helderheid van mijn beeldscherm niet instellen, hoe kan ik dit oplossen?
<pien> Ik gebruik linux mint
<lordievader> pien: Linux Mint wordt hier niet ondersteund, daarvoor moet je #linuxmint hebben.
<lordievader> pien: Maar om toch antwoord te geven, xbacklight ;)
<lordievader> En anders /sys/class/backlight/*/brightness
<pien> bedankt
<pien> Heb xbacklight geinstalleerd waar kan ik dit nu vinden?
<NoirX> hoi
<Hallo_> Goede avond, ik had een vraag...Waarom installer je op je server geen GUI (bij open suse)
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-19
<rogueleader> morguh
<lotuspsychje> hallo
<zaggynl> mogge
<Uipo> Goedenavond. Ik werk met verschillende dedicated servers en sinds ik ben verhuist droppen alle connecties na ongeveer 5 minuten inactivitieit, hiervoor ging dat veel sneller. Kan dat te maken hebben met het veranderen van modem?
<Uipo> veel minder snel* excuses
<lordievader> Droppen alle connecties, kun je iets specifieker zijn?
<Uipo> Via de SSH (bijvoorbeeld putty) maar ook bij het gebruik van Filezilla. Dan krijg ik na een aantal minuten inactiviteit een melding dat de connectie is gedropt.
<Uipo> En bij Filezilla moet ik meestal zelfs weer de server opnieuw selecteren.
<Uipo> Aangezien hij dan niet meer reageert als ik op een map klik
<lordievader> Uipo: Kijk of een tcpdump je een hint geeft ;)
<OerHeks> Ik zou aan /etc/ssh/ssh_config  toevoegen: ServerAliveInterval 60   zodat elke minuut de server een pakketje stuurt om de boel aan de gang te houden
<Uipo> Ok, ga ik even naar kijken. Dank.
<Uipo> Wel raar dat het hiervoor niet zo was.
<lordievader> Is er iets veranderd?
<Uipo> Ja, mijn modem.
<lordievader> Dat kan er best voor zorgen. Van wat naar wat?
<Uipo> Ik moet heel eerlijk zeggen dat ik dat niet weet lordievader .
<JanC> ik snap niet goed waarom je zo'n time-out wil?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-20
<Klaas_> Waarom installeer je op een server geen GUI (open suse)?
<lordievader> Omdat het een server is?
<lordievader> Het is nogal zinloos om een server te gaan belasten met X als het niet wordt gebruikt.
<Klaas_> Kunt u paar nadelen noemen
<lordievader> Je belast je server onnodig...
<lordievader> Linux server administratie wordt nagenoeg altijd via de commandline gedaan. Voor veel tools bestaan er geen eens gui varianten.
<lordievader> Ssh is all you need ;)
<Klaas_> Ik ben in /root en ik wil in de map /etc/X11 het bestand xorg.conf.install een backup van maken, wat is het commando?
<lordievader> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Klaas_> Ik heb hem niet gevonden
<rogueleader> Klaas_: cp, tar er zijn meerdere wegen die naar Rome leiden ;)
<lordievader> Gewoon het hele ding doorlezen, als je een server wilt beheren moet je bereid zijn om dingen te leren. Eigenlijk verwacht ik van mensen die een server willen beheren dat ze de basis al onder de knie hebben.
<rogueleader> ^^ true
<Klaas_> Mal
<Klaas_> waarvoor zijn jullie dan hier
<Klaas_> true
<rogueleader> om je in de juiste richting te sturen ? Het is beter als je het zelf doet en vind. daar leer je van
<lordievader> Support is niet een 'welk commando?' spelletje, besides dit is #ubuntu-nl, OpenSuse wordt hier niet gesupport.
<mandje> slechte support hier hoor. lol
<lotuspsychje> hoezo
<mandje> met een ;)
<mandje> moest lachen om die klaas
<mandje> 10:03:58 AM) Klaas_: waarvoor zijn jullie dan hier
<lotuspsychje> oh die heb ik gemist
<mandje> lol
<mandje> oh ja lotuspsychje. jij kwam daarna binnen. was om 10u. ene klaas komt binnen;
<lotuspsychje> lol
<mandje> 09:55:26 AM) Klaas_: Ik ben in /root en ik wil in de map /etc/X11 het bestand xorg.conf.install een backup van maken, wat is het commando?
<mandje> klaas de systeembeheerder die een nieuwe server gaat opzetten.  ;)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<mandje> met openSuse ook nog.
<lordievader> Om het nog leuker te maken: 20-09:42 < Klaas_> Waarom installeer je op een server geen GUI (open suse)?
<lordievader> Dan heb je voor mij als sysadmin al afgedaan.
<lordievader> Maargoed, wie ben ik.
<lotuspsychje> lolz
<TheEagerPadawan> hoi iemand hier ervaring met linuxacademy?
<dennis_> hallo
<systeem> hoi
<mandje> hi
<zaggynl> komt 14.4.2 vanzelf in de updates?
<zaggynl> er, blijkbaar heb ik het al
<zaggynl> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<zaggynl> kernel zit nog op 3.13
<SCHAAP137> ah cool, wist niet eens dat dit kanaal bestond
<OerHeks> Hoi SCHAAP137
<SCHAAP137> yo OerHeks, alles relax?
<OerHeks> zaggynl, volg https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack dan krijg je wel 3.16
<OerHeks> prima, ik zit op 14.10
<OerHeks> 15.04 in vm telt niet.
<zaggynl> thanks
<zaggynl> hrm, dependency issues
<zaggynl> libqt5feedback5 : Depends: libqt5multimedia5 (>= 5.0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<zaggynl> nu kan ik die eraf gooien
<zaggynl> 0 upgraded, 65 newly installed, 101 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lordievader> zaggynl: De kernel wordt alleen geupgrade naar 3.16 als je een nieuwe install doet, of de lts-utopic kernel installeert.
<lordievader> zaggynl: Zie ook https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes#LTS_Hardware_Enablement_Stack
<noirx> hoi
<OerHeks> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<JanC> OerHeks: ?
<OerHeks> pardon
 * noirx zawaait dag OerHeks 
<noirx> zwaait
<OerHeks> het was positief bedoeld.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-21
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lotuspsychje> hi lordie
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, hoe is het ermee?
<SCHAAP137> Goedemorgen iedereen
<lotuspsychje> goed hoor
<SCHAAP137> bij jullie ook zulke smerige natte sneeuw?
<lotuspsychje> druk ubuntu support :p
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: weet je soms of er een ubuntu demo video bestaat om te laten spelen op een pc in een winkel ?
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Geen flauw idee, nooit naar gekeken.
<zaggynl> ubuntu demo video?
<zaggynl> das een goeie
<zaggynl> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/#
<zaggynl> @ lordievader
<zaggynl> er lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> zaggynl: ik dacht meer iets zoals deze video: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone
<lotuspsychje> maar dan voor ubuntu desktop
<ernst_> hee hoelang duurt het installeren
<ernst_> als je al dvd heb gebrand
<lordievader> ernst_: Kwartier, half-uur. Ligt aan de hardware.
<derrzzaa> hey Nederlands people. Apologies for joining randomly with an off topic question, but does anyone know an online hardware store that's like to accept the vvv cadeaubon vouchers?
<derrzzaa> I need to buy a monitor.
<derrzzaa> For my Ubuntu machine :)
<OerHeks> VVV Cadeaubon wel terecht bij: BCC, Expert, Harense Smit
<OerHeks> http://www.vvvcadeaubon.nl/klantenservice/is-dixons-acceptant-van-de-vvv-cadeaubon/
<OerHeks> dixons not .. but they sell apple stuff
<derrzzaa> I'm trying to buy one of these http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/426106/dell-ultrasharp-u2715h-zwart.html
<OerHeks> you'll need to go to the store with these vouchers
<derrzzaa> and I have €35 of these damn vouchers!
<derrzzaa> I think bol.com accepts them, maybe, but the montor is so much more expensive there than update.nl
<derrzzaa> same for coolblue
<frank_> hallo
<OerHeks> this one is cheaper http://www.bcc.nl/computer/monitor/monitor/lg-29-led-monitor-29um65-p(76119)
<OerHeks> hallo frank
<derrzzaa> hallo frank
<derrzzaa> yeah, it's cheaper but fewer pixels!
<frank_> ik heb flixtor gedownload   hoe instaleerik deze
<derrzzaa> not sure I want super wide thoug
<frank_>  hoi  oerheks
<lordievader> derrzzaa: The resolution is 16:9.
<lordievader> Err, the aspect ration*
<lordievader> ratio**
<derrzzaa> it's 21:09, no?
<derrzzaa> 2560x1080
<frank_> is   tar.gz  bestand
<OerHeks> flixtor is dat popcorntime?
<derrzzaa> sorry for speaking english btw, ik spreek geen nederlands
<frank_>  net zoiets
<lordievader> derrzzaa: Ah, wait are you talking about the LG?
<derrzzaa> oh yeah, the one OerHeks linked to
<frank_> aangezien popcorntime niet meer werkt
<lordievader> derrzzaa: Ah. I was talking about the Dell. The Dell is very nice, I have its brother the U2713HM.
<derrzzaa> I'm looking to buy this one lordievader http://www.update.nl/nl/164926/dell-monitor-u2715h-27inch-hdmi-1-4-ips-2560x1440/
 * derrzzaa On that note, have you heard of update.nl? It's looks fairly legitimate 
<lordievader> derrzzaa: By the by, perhaps this conversation is more suited for #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<OerHeks> je zou in je filebrowser op die tar kunnen klikken, dan opent fileroller
<OerHeks> en dan uitpakken
<OerHeks> zit er een readme in?
<frank_> ik draai kubuntu...
<frank_> je bedoeld dolphin?
<frank_> geen read me
<frank_> moet dat via de console?
<frank_> website  is flixtor.me
<OerHeks> moeilijk te zegggen wat je moet doen, hebben ze geen instructies
<frank_> standaard   om programma te instaleren
<lordievader> frank_: Waarschijnlijk hoef je dat ding geen eens te installeren. Gewoon unzippen en go.
<frank_> heb gevonden   rechts klikken uitpakken in andere map
<frank_> en go inderdaad
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-22
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<SCHAAP137> môggeuh iedereen
<lordievader> o/
<dordr008> hallo goeden middag allemaal
<noirx> hoi
<zaggynl> hallo
<pjotter> Zijn er hier ook die Xubuntu 14.04 gebruiken toevallig?
<pjotter> It's about the screensaver, lightlocker or power management. No matter what I do, my monitor always goes to blank after 10 minutes. Even though all settings are in 'off' or 'none' position.
<pjotter> I get the impression that sometimes, it works. But when I reboot the system, the screen goes to blank again after 10 minutes and I have to fiddel withe settings again to stop the screen from blanking.
<lotuspsychje> pjotter: your in the dutch ubuntu channel here
<pjotter> whoopsie poepsie ;)
<pjotter> sorry mense
<lotuspsychje> pjotter: welke ubuntu versie heb je
<pjotter> Xubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> en welke grafische kaart
<pjotter> ben ik eigenlijk vergeten. Ik heb in ieder geval geen proprietary driver. Gewoon de standaard driver van Xubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> pjotter: misschien eens andere driver proberen ofzo
<pjotter> Maar volgens mij ligt het niet aan de grafische kaart. Op een andere compter heb ik hetzelfde probleem
<lotuspsychje> denk je dat een xubuntu bug is?
<lotuspsychje> heb je xubuntu update naar 14.04.2?
<pjotter> Het heeft iets te maken met de screensaver, de energieinstellingen of een app die 'ligtlocker' heet. Maar misschien is dat wel de nieuwe 'screensaver'. In ieder geval... er zijn meerdere manieren waarop de monitor op 'blank' kan gaan. Allemaal heb ik ze uitgezet. Maar de monitor gaat nog steeds regelmatig op balnk.
<pjotter> lotuspsychje: Dat gaat toch automatisch?
<lotuspsychje> check es met lsb_release -a
<pjotter> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<pjotter> yup :)
<lotuspsychje> pjotter: tis eigenlijk na de slaapstand dat ie begint te flikkeren dan?
<pjotter> Nee
<pjotter> Het is gewoon dat ie na 10 minuten van inactiviteit het scherm uitzet
<lotuspsychje> zet je dan op nooit blank zetten
<pjotter> Als je dan op spatie drukt of de muis beweegt kom je gewoon weer terug. het punt is: Ik wil niet dat ie het scherm uitzet.
<lotuspsychje> pjotter: kijk eens in je syslog of dmesg logs of er fouten te zien zijn ofzo
<pjotter> Alles staat op 'nooit' of '0' of 'uit'.
<pjotter> hoe doe ik dat?
<lotuspsychje> normaal kan je ook energie settings in dconf-editor veranderen
<lotuspsychje> helderheid en vergrendelen
<lotuspsychje> alles op uit zetten
<pjotter> Ik heb nu de nieuwe lightlocker geinstalleerd. Misschien dat dat iets oplost
<goudvink3991> goede avond
<goudvink3991> zijn er nog mensen aanüezig
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-22
<TheEagerPadawan> heeft er iemand documentatie over hoe je een usb stick kan encrypteren
<lotuspsychje> TheEagerPadawan: wel in engels hier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<goudfazant3991> hallo beste mensen
<goudfazant3991> op welke wijze kom ik in mijn bootmap voor ruimte vrij te maken voor een update??
<SCHAAP137> goudfazant3991: je hebt /boot als aparte partitie?
<SCHAAP137> ruimte vrijmaken doe je in z'n algemeen door data te verwijderen, of meer opslagruimte te hanteren
<goudfazant3991> hallo schaap dat weet ik niet /wat ik wel weet is dat als ik sudo apt-get clean geen dan doet
<goudfazant3991> hij niets
<goudfazant3991> mijn HD schijf is drie Tera
<TheEagerPadawan> lotuspsychje: thanks
<goudfazant3991> ik moet ruimte vrij maken voor 164Mb
<goudfazant3991> ik moet volgens mij die bootmap groter maken
<goudfazant3991> hallo schaap137 bent U er nog
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-23
<damien221> hallo
<lordievader> o/
<damien221> weet iemand een app in ubuntu 14.04 lts hoe je virtueel dvds kan spelen ?
<damien221> goedenmorgen <lordievader>
<lordievader> Virtueel dvd's kan spelen, wat bedoel je daarmee?
<damien221> dat ik een vcd in mijn pc doe en dat ie gaat spelen
<damien221> een test
<lordievader> Vcd's waren video-cd's, niet?
<damien221> ja..
 * lordievader ziet niet in wat virtueel hier mee te maken heeft
<lordievader> Maar vlc kan prima dvd's afspelen, en vast vcd's ook wel.
<damien221> want ik heb een cd-rw gebrand een iso maar ik denk niet dat ie het doet
<damien221> oke
<damien221> ja ikheb een dvd speler die ook vcds kan afspelen
<damien221> maar ik weet niet of ie een iso aan kan
<lordievader> Ligt eraan wat er op de iso staat. Een iso is een virtuele representatie van een cd.
<damien221> video bestanden
<damien221> ik heb met brasero een data schijf gemaakt
<lordievader> Dvd spelers willen graag mpeg2 codecs, zijn die video bestanden dat?
<damien221> video bestanden ?
<damien221> kan een dvd speler dat aan  ?
<damien221> mpeg4
<damien221> mp4
<lordievader> Moet je in de specificaties van je dvd-speler kijken. Sommige kunnen dat aan, geloof ik.
<damien221> weet niet  want er staat  <mp4 > maar tis wel een vcd
<lordievader> Mp4 is een codec. Vcd slaat, als ik mij niet vergis, op hoe de informatie op een cd staat.
<damien221> oke
<damien221> provision dvd speler dvx3200p
<damien221> ik weet niet of u er wat mee kan...
<damien221> ik test et wel..
<lordievader> Ik zie zo snel geen lijstje aan specificaties.
<lordievader> Maargoed, als je je bestanden in mpeg2 brand leest ie hem vast wel.
<damien221> zie e over +-  min thanks
<damien221> 5t
<damien221> 5
<damien221> nope vcd wekt iet
<damien221> weet je iets om m omtezeten naar mpeg 2
<damien221> ?
<damien221> <lordievader>
<lordievader> Handbrake
<lordievader> En heb gedult ;) IRC is een indirect medium.
<damien221> oke
<damien221> oke?
<damien221> irc ?
<damien221> wat is mpeg ts en mpeg ps
<damien221> ?
<lotuspsychje> damien221: misschien kan je eens handbrake proberen zoals lordievader suggereert
<lordievader> IRC, het protocol van de chat die je nu gebruikt ;)
<lotuspsychje> damien221: daarna is er een #handbrake kanaal waar ze je ook specifiek kunnen helpen
<damien221> handbrake?
<lordievader> http://wolfcrow.com/blog/program-stream-vs-transport-stream-the-simple-difference/
<damien221> oke
<damien221> maar ik weet niet waar ik mn bestanden kan conventeren  online programma in ubunutu soft ceter
<damien221> cetrum
<lordievader> damien221: Handbrake dus...
<damien221> mpeg4 naar mpeg 2
<damien221> thanx
<damien221> <lordievader>
<lordievader> ?
<damien221> wat vind jij de besteap
<damien221> app in software centrum
<damien221> ubuntu
 * lotuspsychje zucht
<lotuspsychje> damien221: je zou eens handbrake kunnen proberen
<lordievader> damien221: Ik gebruik geen Ubuntu.
<lordievader> 'Het beste programma' is ook een tamelijk nutteloze vraag, het is zeer subjectief namelijk.
<jeroen_> hallo kan iemand mij helpen kan g-mail nit meer in ik krijg dit te zien, ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR
<lordievader> Wat is de preceise error?
<lordievader> precieze*
<jeroen_> ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR
<jeroen_> ik kan geen gebruik meer maken van alles wat met google te maken heeft,ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR
<jeroen_> kan niet inloggen op g-mail
<jeroen_> of zoeken in google
<jeroen_> voor mij een groot raatsel nog nooit gebeurt
<lordievader> Dat is niet de precieze error, er vallen heel wat errors onder de SSL protocol error..
<jeroen_> ik ga het even na kijken
<jeroen_> Fout met SSL-verbinding
<jeroen_> heb je hier wat aan
<jeroen_> Kan geen veilige verbinding maken met de server. Dit kan worden veroorzaakt door een probleem met de server, of er wordt een certificaat voor clientverificatie vereist waarover je niet beschikt.
<jeroen_> kun je hier wat mee
<lordievader> Niet echt, zou je een screenshot van de error willen maken die ergens naartoe uploaded (imgur) en hier willen delen?
<jeroen_> ga het proberen
<gintoki> yo
<gintoki> iemand bekend met een partij die ubuntu/edubuntu/linux/of iig iets open source 'ish support voor het basisonderwijs?
<lotuspsychje> gintoki: edubuntu maar ook gewone ubuntu kan ook hoor
<lotuspsychje> gintoki: je kan installeren wat je wil erna
<gintoki> ja weet ik
<gintoki> maar ik wil dat niet doen
<gintoki> zoek bedrijf die dat een beetje profi fixed voor scholen
<lotuspsychje> gintoki: je wou iets kant en klaar?
<gintoki> hele infra
<gintoki> gewoon automatisering voor basisscholen wat zoveel mogelijk opensource is
<gintoki> dacht doe hier een gooi
<gintoki> :)
<lotuspsychje> gintoki: mja iemand huren die het voor je doet is dan terug vet betalen..
<gintoki> ik denk dat betalen niet het probleem is
<gintoki> is niet voor mijzelf
<gintoki> ook
<lotuspsychje> gintoki: eens op zoek gaan naar de pcshop in de buurt, die ook wat van linux kent dan
<gintoki> hehe zoek het op een ander niveau
<gintoki> maar thanks
<lotuspsychje> weet niet of canonical zich daarmee zal bezighouden, jij nog tips lordievader
<lordievader> Err, nee.
<Wobbo> Hey all. Ik vraag me af hoe en waar ik bug kan melden. Voornamelijk dat een bug echt word opgepakt ipv dat het verdwijnt in de grote lijst van askubuntu.com.
<lordievader> askubuntu is ook niet de plek om bugs te reporten, launchpad is daarvoor. Maar het is makkelijker de 'ubuntu-bug' utility te gebruiken.
<Wobbo> Okido, ga ik eerst maar even lezen in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs handleiding.
<Wobbo> Nou... Het is niet echt duidelijk wat ze en hoe ik dit moet doen. Het gaat over een, in mijn ogen, bug. Sinds 15.10 werken mijn bluetooth keyboard niet meer. Dit is bij al me computer met 15.10. Al eerder hebben hier last van. Alles wat ik gevonden hebt zijn mensen met het probleem zonder oplossingen. Ik heb ruim 2 weken geleden gepost bij ubuntuforums en askubuntu. Ik heb een reactie van iemand die hetzelfde probleem heeft.
<lotuspsychje> Wobbo: had je dat al geprobeerd met een LTS versie ook?
<lordievader> Weet je welk pacakge verantwoordelijk is?
<Wobbo> 15.04 werkte het wel.
<Wobbo> Het bluetooth icon rechtboven Ubuntu zelf. Waarin het keyboard weer gegeven word. Als je het aanzet blijft het maar een paar tellen aan. (Dit probleem komt bij exact het zelfde keyboard en bij verschillende computers)
<lordievader> Ik zou het op launchpad reporten, als het niet in de juiste categorie is komt het vast wel terecht.
<Wobbo> Het toestenboard is wel te vinden via bluetooth instelling.
<lotuspsychje> Wobbo: had je blueman geinstalleerd ook?
<Wobbo> Bij het verbinden krijg je uiteindelijk een error melding.
<Wobbo> Ik heb geen extra packes geinstaleerd. Was voorheen niet nodig.
<Wobbo> Ik heb ook een extra usb bluetooth gekocht een 4.0... Ik hoopte dat dat het probleem zou oplossen. haha
<lotuspsychje> Wobbo: probeer eens met blueman of je daar verder mee raakt, zoniet volg je wat lordievader adviseert: bug
<lotuspsychje> bedankt!
<Wobbo> Thanks. Even 100 keer verbinding geprobeerd, en uiteindelijk werkt het weer. Jammer dat de standaard bluetooth instelling ding in 15.10 niet meer werkt. Maar het zal wel weer werken in 16.04. Bedankt voor de hulp.
<Wobbo> Ik ben zo blij met deze IRC. Dankzij dit clubje heb ik sinds 5.04 verslaapt geraakt aan Ubuntu.
<JanC> Bluetooth is gewoon vreemd
<JanC> zijn ook problemen mee op andere besturingssystemen
<JanC> sommige combinaties van drivers/software/hardware werken wel, andere niet
<Wobbo> Ik gebruik Bluetooth alleen nog maar voor me toetsenbord en me keypad.
<JanC> en niemand kan natuurlijk alle versies testen
<JanC> alle combinaties
<Wobbo> Ik heb een hekel aan mac dingen (de muis is helemaal irritant). Maar hun toestenbord en keypad zijn geweldig.
<Wobbo> Dat is de enige rede dat ik afhankelijk ben van Bluetooth.
<JanC> ontbreken daar geen toetsen op?
<Wobbo> Nee sinds 15.04 werken ze goed. Het audio knoppen en volime werk nu goed.
<Wobbo> Ook dvd open/dicht
<Wobbo> Er is een ding wat er jammer is. Ik heb mini toetsenbord en losse mac key pad. Als je de keypad schakelt van nummber naar < ^ > verandert ook je toetsenbord.
<JanC> heh
<Wobbo> Een mini mac toetsenbord kan willend naar nummer.
<JanC> ik vraag me af of dat ook zo is voor niet-Mac keypads
<Wobbo> uio = 567
<JanC> lijkt me zeker een bug-rapport waard (als die er al niet is)
<Wobbo> jkl = 123
<JanC> Wobbo: ja, da's vergelijkbaar met sommige laptops ook
<Wobbo> In de keypad is er een knop die dit wisselt.
<JanC> ik veronderstel dat in sommige laptops/keypads dat intern geschakeld wordt maar bij die Apple keypad in het OS
<Wobbo> (sorry, me typen is wel even wennen) Sinds 2 weken heb ik een grootte wacom. En die zit tussen mij en me toetsenbord.
<Wobbo> Groetjes en thanks
<damien> hallo
<damien> werkt wine nog?
<lotuspsychje> damien: wine werkt nog
<PerlinNoise> Goedenavond
<systeem> hoi
<lordievader> o/
<swiep> hoe kan ik een vorm van systeem herstel doen bij ubuntu??
<swiep> heb eeb mail progam verwijderd nu een systeem probleem, maar wat wordt niet weer geven
<lordievader> Ubuntu heeft niet zoiets. In de regel is het zo dat als je iets verwijderd het weg is.
<lordievader> Een moeie quote wat dit betreft: Linux assumes you know what you are doing.
<swiep> ja klopt. maar na verwijderd te hebben krijg ik het berichtje: systeem probleem.
<JanC> wel, je kan het wel...
<JanC> en ik hoop dat dat bericht niet echt zo'n taalfout bevat?
<swiep> bericht komt na het opstarten
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-24
<Brian____> Hoi
<Brian____> Is er iemand met verstand van ubuntu online?
<JanC> WTF is "ubuntu online"?
<damein> morgen, vraag: Wat viden jullie de beste app voor  ubuntu  14.04 lts ?
<lordievader> ...
<damein> o, was dat geen gepaste vraag .... ?
<lordievader> Naar mijn mening is het geen zinnige vraag, het is namelijk zeer subjectief.
<damein> o , oke sorry
<damein> maar kennen julie wine
<damein> ik heb  easy vcd maker geinstalleerd maar dat doet ie maar met veel errors
<damein> hoe komt dat
<damein> ?
<lordievader> Omdat je Wine gebruikt?
<lordievader> Wine werkt waarschijnlijk zeer slecht met cd/dvds branden.
<damein> oke
<lordievader> Het is handiger als je naar een Linux equivalent zoekt.
<Tim_> Goedendag! Geen idee of ik hier goed ben, maar: Ik kom af en toe een nieuwsitem tegen en udpate dan mijn ubuntu machines. Net als dat er deze ween een kernel update is geweest naar versie  3.13.0-79-generic. Wat volgens jullie om op de hoogte te blijven van nieuwe updates, en het nieuws daarover?
<damein> ....
<damein> zoek in het start menu naar update beher
<damein> beheer
<damein> of klik op het ubuntu icoontje en zoek update beheer
<Tim_> Ik weet hoe ik moet updaten :), het gaat me meer om: welke sites of twitteraccounts houd je in de gaten om op de hoogte te houden van updates?
<damein> (toetsenboor)
<lordievader> Tim_: Ik heb een cron job voor updates.
<Tim_> doe het overigens zonder gui, het zijn servers
<damein> gebruik je chromuim?
<Tim_> nee, wel chrome
<lordievader> Tim_: Verder heb ik de Ubuntu Security feed in mijn feedly staan.
<Tim_> ah, dat klinkt goed
<damein> o je bedoelt ubuntu updates !
<lordievader> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<Tim_> kijk! die bedoelde ik, daar heb ik veel aan. Dank!
<damein> <lordievader> je bent een pro in ubuntu websites
<lordievader> damein: Ach, na een tijdje leer je ze wel kennen ;)
<damein> oke
<damein> maar nog over wine kan je in plaats van chromuim ook chrome gebruiken?
<lordievader> Ja, Google bied een repo aan.
<damein> Sorry over windows heb ik veel verstand maar ubuntu heb ik nog maar een maand
<damein> ik ben een beetje dom in het gebruik van ubuntu *(
<damein> ;)
<damein> wat is een repo?
<lordievader> Een repository is een collectie van software. Ubuntu heeft zijn eigen repo, normaliter haal je daar als je software vandaan.
<damein> net als het software center?
<damein> een server eigenlijk!
<lordievader> Err, het software center gebruikt repo's om software te installeren, daar komt de software vandaan.
<damein> dus een .exe (.deb) ?
<damein> po. contract waarbij partijen zich ertoe verbinden obligaties of aandelen op een bepaald moment aan elkaar te verkopen en deze waarden in de toekomst in ...
<lordievader> Deb files staan in de repo, ja.
<damein> oke
<damein> <lordievader> Wat wordt er bedoeld met  het Ubuntu logo ?
<damein> toch 3 mensen?
<lordievader> Als ik de cover art van oude live-cd's mag geloven, dan zijn het 3 personen inderdaad.
<damein> oke (ik ben een autist ) -_-
<damein> dus ik zie alle kleine dingetjes
<damein> En wat  betekent sudo in terminal
<lordievader> 'Super user do', zie ook de man page: man sudo
<damein> oke
<damein> wanneer komt 15.04 lts \
<damein> ?
<damein> ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> damein: 15.04 is end of life
<lotuspsychje> damein: misschien bedoel je 16.04?
<damein> ehhh wat....]\
<lordievader> damein: 16.04 komt uit in april (04) van 2016 (16) -> 16.04.
<damein> o vandaar was de eerste versie 4.10
<damein> in plaats van 1.00 ofzo
<alex101> would some one explain something to me please ?
<lordievader> alex101: That is why we are here ;)
<alex101> thx i am a noobie and wanting to install ubuntu 15.10, i made the boot usb, i changed the boot order and turned off the safe boot,and changed the fact for legacy and uefi and now i get the ubuntu logo but it doesn,t load the rest what is the problem ? and thx btz ;)
<lordievader> Does hitting escape show more output on what it is doing?
<alex101> no nothing the first error is showing init failed drm failed to create no caching mode page found assuming drive cache: write trough and then changed the bios options and know it givs the logo with 2 orange points below it /
<lordievader> Hmm, a nomodeset might help with this. You should be able to enable it through the menu you get when booting.
<alex101> ok thx going to try it
<wizd3m> hallo
<lordievader> o/
<wizd3m> ik ben een van de moderators op ubuntu-mate.community en ik zag op ubuntu-nl.org dat ubuntu-mate niet te vinden is op de pagina "Afgeleiden". Met wie kan ik contact opnemen hierover?
<Hapie> Beste Ubuntu gebruikers.
<Hapie> Ik ben een beginnend Ubuntu gebruiker en overweeg nu een nieuwe pc te kopen, waarop ik Ubuntu op een SSD wil installeren. Maar hoe gedraagt de gewone 'harde schijf' zich dan in de 'verkenner'. Oftewel, waar zie ik dan mijn mappen als Muziek, Video's, Documenten etc.. ?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-25
<calcky82> Hallo, kan iemand mij helpen. Ik heb Mint 17.3 Cinnamon geinstalleerd.
<calcky82> Het wel netwerkverbinding, alles werkt en computer herkent al mijn apparaten
<calcky82> Heb alleen geen internet
<calcky82> wat nu?
<lotuspsychje> calcky82: wij ondersteunen geen mint hier
<calcky82> OK. Sorry. Ga ik even ergens anders kijken.
<jeffrey__> ik heb een vraag ik heb de mint linux (oem) versie wat kan ik daar mee
<lordievader> Mint wordt hier niet gesupport, wel in #linuxmint
<jeffrey__> dit software heb ik
<jeffrey__> linuxmint-17.2-cinnamon-oem-64bit
<jeffrey__> waar moet ik dan heen
<jeffrey__> is daar niemand nederlands
<rictoo> avond
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-26
<Frank__> contrast instellingen Lunbuntie werkt niet op een acer notebook
<Frank__> iemand suggesties    alvast bedankt!
<Frank__> Lubuntu
<TheEagerPadawan> hmmm laptop blijft hangen bij on the init ramdisk :(
<lotuspsychje> TheEagerPadawan: installatie aan het doen? of een opstart
<TheEagerPadawan> opstart
<lotuspsychje> TheEagerPadawan: raak je nog in grub?
<TheEagerPadawan> via c yes :)
<lotuspsychje> TheEagerPadawan: probeer eens vorige kernel ofzo
<lotuspsychje> TheEagerPadawan: op welke ubuntu versie zit je
<TheEagerPadawan> eigenlijk ne kali box
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> TheEagerPadawan: dan weet je wellicht al wat we gaan zeggen hier
<TheEagerPadawan> #kali-linux
<lotuspsychje> yep :p
<TheEagerPadawan> dat kanaal is dood
<TheEagerPadawan> momenteel toch
<rictoo> avond
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-27
<Isaak> wie kan mij helpen?
<JanC> Isaak: beste is als je je vraag stelt en dan wacht tot iemand die ziet die je kan helpen (kan even duren)
<JanC> niemand weet of ze je kunnen helpen zonder de vraag te kennen  :)
<Isaak> Ik heb Gnome geïnstalleerd, en toen werd het aanmeldscherm anders. Nu heb ik Gnome verwijderd, maar het aanmeldscherm blijft. Hoe haal ik dit weg?
<JanC> misschien 'gdm' verwijderen en dan herstarten?
<JanC> gdm is het standaard inlog-scherm voor GNOME; Ubuntu gebruikt normaal lightdm
<Isaak> dank je, precies wat ik wilde weten.
<Mustangman1966> Goedemorgen, binnenkort zijn er weer verkiezingen voor de Gemeenschapsraad, nu heb ik wel interesse, maar ik werk zeer onregelmatig en ben vaak 's avonds niet thuis voor eventuele vergaderingen. Zou dit een probleem zijn of zijn er andere oplossingen?
<TheEagerPadawan> backup van een linux machine is het intressant om naast de home folder verder nog zaken te backuppen?
<selckin> /etc
<systeem> TheEagerPadawan: dat hangt helemaal van je situatie en gebruik af
<lordievader> ^ dat, als je een web server draait kan /var/www ook interessant zijn voor een backup, om maar een voorbeeld te geven.
<TheEagerPadawan> heb al backups van me /var/www
<TheEagerPadawan> dacht eerder aan /home folder volledig te backuppen
<TheEagerPadawan> zodat ik firefox en thunderbird profile heb
<lordievader>  /home staat bij mij wel in de backup.
<TheEagerPadawan> ga eens moeten zien of nightly backups te doen
<TheEagerPadawan> kwestie van veiligheid
<lordievader> Cron jobje?
<systeem> heb je databases draaien?
<TheEagerPadawan> nope
<systeem> dat scheelt alweer
<TheEagerPadawan> nu de vraag is wel als ik na de cloud backup of da me lijn breed genoeg zal zijn
<systeem> andere services? (aangezien je /var/www backupt)
<TheEagerPadawan> niet direct
<TheEagerPadawan> .mozilla proberen te backup , kheb zogezegd de rechten niet
<systeem> zou gewoon compleet /home pakken
<lordievader> Same here, is makkelijker ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> had ook dat idee
<TheEagerPadawan> maar kan blijkbaar geen toegang krijgen tot de . (hidden files)
<lordievader> Had je firefox/thunderbird ooit als root gedraait?
<lordievader> Zonder sudo.
<TheEagerPadawan> nope maar khad wel een admin account
<systeem> hoe "backup" je precies?
<TheEagerPadawan> eens cli proberen
<TheEagerPadawan> met cp -r
<systeem> volledige commando, bedoel ik
<TheEagerPadawan> cp -r /media/ubuntu/<somelongstring>/home/pj/.mozilla /media/ubuntu/<somelongstring>
<TheEagerPadawan> en toen werd het stil
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: Wat zijn de rechten op die mozilla folder?
<TheEagerPadawan> hang on
<TheEagerPadawan> zou kunnen zien voor een chmod
<TheEagerPadawan> seems like root is owner
<TheEagerPadawan> owner: user #1000
<TheEagerPadawan> access: create an delete files
<lordievader> De folder is van root?
<TheEagerPadawan> blijkbaar yes
<lordievader> Dus je had ooit firefox/thunderbird als root opgestart ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> niet dat ik me herinner
<TheEagerPadawan> maar wel natuurlijk geinstalleerd met sudo apt-get
<systeem> normaal zit /home in ... uh /home :)
<systeem> waarom nu in /media?
<TheEagerPadawan> erm live cd :)
<TheEagerPadawan> dan kan je via /media aan je filesysteem
<systeem> ah vandaar
<systeem> check vooral ook de rechten waar je naartoe kopieert
<systeem> zou trouwens gewoon backuppen als root dan in dit geval
<TheEagerPadawan> na wat gepruts sudo rechten verkregen
<TheEagerPadawan> case closed ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> was tof om eens te doen ;)
<systeem> mooi
<TheEagerPadawan> profiel van firefox terugzetten is wss gewoon cp'tje
<systeem> daarna ook de rechten goedzetten
<philippe_1993> Hey
<lordievader> o/
<rictoo> goedenavond
<rictoo> is dit correct? "gisteren woonde je nog niet hier" "yesterday you did not live here yet" ?
<rictoo> oops, wrong chan
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-28
<noel> goedenavond
<lordievader> o/
<Guest92042> weet soms iemand van jullie, hoe jullie muziek  op een iphone kan krijgen?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-02-22
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<Klompz> hola o/
<Klompz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24046679/ om maar ff mee te beginnin
<Klompz> *beginnen
<Klompz> inmiddels wireless geprobeerd, maar geen success wnat geen wireless, was ik al bang voor, gezien de long term probleem daarmee. Niet dat ik daarmee zat, ik gebruik altijd kabel
<Klompz> maar heeft het een nu dus ook met de ander ter maken?
<Klompz> hell, lost upgraden misschien alles op? hier sysinfo:
<Klompz> os[Linux 4.4.0-64-generic - Debian jessie/sid - Ubuntu 14.04 trusty ( http://www.ubuntu.com )] | up[31 minutes] | cpu[AMD A4-5000 APU with Radeon(TM) HD Graphics SMP (4 processors), 1300.000 MHz (11977.48 bogomips)] | chipset[Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 5] | video[Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini [Radeon HD 8330] at 1366x768 (32 bits)] | opengl[ powered by  with driver ] | xchat[Versio
<Klompz> n: 2.8.8] |  | [sysinfo-dg 1.1-DocTrax_1.47]
<Klompz> Lubuntu 14.04 dus
<Klompz> hoi?
<lordievader> Klompz: Wat is precies het probleem?
<Klompz> zie ^, of moet ik het nog ff herhalen, weet niet of je het kan zien, anders paste ik het ff @ paste.ubuntu
<lordievader> Ja, ik mis redelijk wat details uit je paste.
<lordievader> Wat voor een snelheid zou je moeten behalen, wat voor een snelheid haal je, hoe test je het, etc.
<Klompz> dit is wat ik weet, en da's niet veel :/, maar qua verduidelijking van long term wireless probleem, het is al langer zo wanneer er een kernel update is dat tijdens instal er een system probleem word gemeld, iets wat blijkbaar met wireless te maken heeft, een bekend probleem voor de devs.
<Klompz> maar iig, ik gebruik dus eigenlijk nooit wireless, staat ook uit in de modem, maar misschien dat mijn probleem gerelateerd daaran is? of is het misschien toch iets met drivers, zoals gesuggereerd in de paste?
<lordievader> Kun je mijn vragen beantwoorden?
<Klompz> ik zou 100 kB/s up moeten halen, vanmiddag nog ff getest hier: http://speedtest.xs4all.net/, was bijna 80 kB/s. Gebruik veel utorrent, daar komt het niet hoger dan 70 a 80, en als ie al tegen de max aanschurkt dan is er een kans dat connectie helemaal wegvalt, tijdelijk of echt helemaal. In dat geval doe ik disable/enable networking, en dan is het weer (even) goed
<Klompz> maar moet zeggen, het is al lang zo, meestal maar max 85/90 kB/s, en zo af en toe tijdelijk normaal, maar sinds vandaag is het dus echt erg, dus nog lager + wegvallen van connectie
<lordievader> Kun je je router/gateway nog wel pingen als de verbinding wegvalt?
<Klompz> (al heel lang zo want niets mee gedaan want, ff zeer kort, mental issues helpt ook niet echt om zin te maken om probl;emen te verhelpen)
<lordievader> En 100 kB/s? ADSL?
<OerHeks> utorrent valt weg, of je gewone verkeer?
<lordievader> Ach, morgen is er ook weer een dag.
<Klompz> alles, browsen kan niet meer, irc gaat plat, etc
<OerHeks> bedraad is dit raar ja
<Klompz> en pingen, weet ik niet, zo ff niet weten hoe eerlijk gezegd, kan het nu wel ff uitlokken door bijv me max upload in utorrent te verhogen, staat nu op max 70 om connectie stabiel te houden
<Klompz> of ff iets willekeurings naar zippyshare uppen, misschien dat dat het zelfde effect heeft
<OerHeks> en als je utorrent uitschakelt, blijft alles stabiel?
<Klompz> ook geen kabel issues trouwens, niets verdraaied of gekneld of verbogen, etc
<OerHeks> persoonlijk ben ik meer een deluge fan
<Klompz> nou ja, met m'n browser en irc vraag ik nauwelijks bandbreedte que upload, dus ja, alles stabiel
<Klompz> alhoewel het kan gebeuren dat op het moment dat ik naar een site wil, dus op het moment dat ik een link klik of enter doe, poef, connectie weg
<Klompz> gebeurt meestal alleen na een reboot nadat ik een grote kernel update heb gehad, gebeurt dan meerdere keren, todat ik weer reboot, dan is alles weer ok, nou ja, was, rebooten helpt ook niet meer
<Klompz> "Kun je je router/gateway nog wel pingen als de verbinding wegvalt" hoe doe ik dat? ga ik het nu ff connectie uitval uitlokken
<Klompz> (zucht, slecht nederlands, lol, pardon)
<Klompz> k, ik denk hoe ik weet me modem te pingen, ga ik nu ff proberen en evt. resultaten paste ik dan ff @ paste.ubuntu. eerst maar ff uitval uitlokken
<Klompz> k, lukt nog niet echt, maar upload is inmiddels lager, en wat meer lag in irc
<Klompz> iets wat op elk network nu een constante is, 0.1 to 1 seconde lag, is normaal dus 0
<Klompz> zucht, wanneer het fout moet gaan, gebeurt er niets, behalve dan dus dat me upload nog maar net boven  de 70 kB/s uitkomt
<Klompz> okay, ik bewaar gewoon ff bovenstaande convo, uitlokken wil nog niet echt lukken, maar als het gebeurt, doe ik ff modem pingen en bewaar dan die resultaten ook
<Klompz> verder nog iets wat ik kan doen om jullie van info te voorzien?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-02-23
<johan15> is er iemand:
<johan15> maft ieder1 al
<johan15> wil niemand chillen ff
<johan15> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<johan15> wil iemand chillen
<lordievader> Klompz: Klinkt haast alsof je NAT tabel vol raakt en de gateway dan maar opgeeft. Vroeger ook wel gehad met een goedkope/kleine router.
<lordievader> Ik ben ook wel benieuwd naar het antwoord op OerHeks zijn vraag, heb je het probleem ook als je niet loopt te torrenten?
<Klompz> lordievader, nou ja, met m'n browser en irc vraag ik nauwelijks bandbreedte qua upload, dus ja, alles stabiel
<Klompz> intussen is inderdaad weer connectie ff weggevallen, en weet terug gekomen, maar toen lag ik in bed, schiet niet op
<lordievader> Tja, het klinkt mij in de oren alsof de NAT tabel vol raakt.
<lordievader> Kortom limiteer je torrent client in het aantal connecties.
<Middernacht> Klompz: Je heb niet ergens een 10/100 switchje tussenstaan? Zo klinken de symptomen ook wel een beetje.
<Klompz> lordievader, het is nog nooit een issue geweest in het verleden, gebruik bittorrent sind 07, ook nu al vele jaren utorrent 2.1.1, issue begon nu grofweg 2 jaar geleden ofzo, maar ging dan ook niet verder dan een lagere upload, 85/90 kB/s, voor langere periodes, en dat was al met ubuntu zo
<lordievader> Kon je overigens je router nog pingen als de connectie neer was?
<Klompz> heb Lubuntu, pff, 1.5 jaar ofzo, en qua totaal wegvallen van connectie enkele keren per dag, dat begon toen pas, maar dus alleen direct na een reboot ivm kerel updates, reboot en alles was weer ok
<Klompz> tot gister dus, en nee, lordievader, heb het proberen uit te lokken, nog steeds, slechts 1 korte uitval, toen ik lag te pitten
<Klompz> Middernacht, geen idee wat dat is en hoe te checken
<lordievader> Overigens mocht het gebeuren is het ook goed om te kijken, mocht je je router nog kunnen pingen, of je 8.8.8.8 ook nog kunt pingen.
<Klompz> k
<Klompz> terminal staat al open sinds gister, klaar om de command te hitten, lol
<Klompz> tja, en verder heb ik geen andere ervaringen qua upload streams, behalve zo af en toe 'ns een keer iets naar een locker ofzo. verder ook niet of nauwelijks gebruik gemaakt van andere protocols.
<Klompz> ik surf, YT, irc, word niet zwaarder dan een pagina vol met embed YT videos, dus geen idee of het zonder bittorrent ook een ding zou zijn
<OerHeks> utorrent houd zich niet aan netwerkruimte, plus ligt eraan wat je torrent, ik kan me voorstellen dat er torrentbotjes zijn die dwars liggen..
<OerHeks> dit laatste is denk ik eerder aan de hand dan een ubuntu issue
<OerHeks> dus zonder torrent loopt alles wel goed, met loopt het 'soms'vast.  probleem opgelost.
<henk66> hallo, ik heb een vraag
<henk66> ik heb ubuntu lopen via een usb stick op een asus laptop. Dochterlief is haar windows password vergeten, dus op internet gezien dat via alternatief besturingsysteem Ubuntu ik in een bepaalde windows directory system32 een bestand moet kopeiren/verwijderen/renamen etc.
<henk66> ik kom echter niet bij de windows bestanden. Hoe krijg ik dat voor elkaar?
<mandje> de windows partitie is gemount in ubuntu?
<henk66> dat denk ik wel ja
<henk66> hoe kan ik dat zien?
<henk66> ben helemaal niet bekend met liux oid, dus graag jullie hulp
<mandje> dat het als gemount device in je file manager staat die windows partitie.
<henk66> nee, daar zie ik niets van windows staan...
<mandje> als de win part in ieder geval wel als device opgesomd wordt, zit je ook goed.
<mandje> is er een opsomming van devices te zien?
<henk66> ik zie divese mappen, oa bin/boot/cdrom/dev etc
<henk66> of bedoel je wat er in de map dev staat?
<henk66> daar staat oa in /block /bsg /bud /char
<mandje> de map 'media' staan de overige partities in genoemd evt.
<henk66> in de map media staat /cdrom en /ubuntu
<mandje> ik weet niet of een live ubuntu (stick booter) uit zichzelf overige partities verzameld.
<mandje> dus niet.
<OerHeks> ik dacht niet dat je dat zo kon doen, in windows een file verwijderen om passwoord te resetten
<henk66> nou je moet iets meer doen helaas, maar dan moet ik in de windows map system32 komen
<henk66> en ik kom dus niet op het windows stuk..
<mandje> henk66: dit artikel legt wel uit hoe overige partities te mounten. maar of dat geschikt is voor iemand met totaal geen linux ervaring..
<mandje> http://askubuntu.com/questions/186791/how-to-access-files-in-windows-partition-from-ubuntu-live-usb
<henk66> daarom benader ik jullie....
<mandje> ja maar mss is het effectiever om te googlen naar een live linux distro die meteen automagisch alle partities als devices laat zien.
<mandje> volgens mij zijn er wel van die gespecialiseerde 'rescue' distro's.  die zullen dat vast wel doen.
<OerHeks> oh, dittum ? http://www.zdnet.be/tips/184822/zo-reset-je-een-vergeten-windows-10-wachtwoord/
<OerHeks> LoLz, of je moet je geheime vraag weten, of je bent je data kwijt
<henk66> in die link met zdnet, daar zie ik de commando's staan die ik bedoel
<henk66> fdisk geeft dit:
<henk66> sda1 EFI system
<henk66> sda2 microsoft reserved
<henk66> sda3 microsoft basic data
<henk66> sda4 windows recovery environment
<henk66> mount commanda levert melding op : "windows is hibernated, refused to mount".  The NTFS partition is an unsafe state. Pls resume and shutdown windows fully. Or mount the volume read-only with the " ro" mount option.
<henk66> windows blokkeert nog iets? ideeen hoe dit op te lossen?
<OerHeks> Ik kan je er niet mee helpen, is ook niet de doelstelling van dit irc kanaal
<OerHeks> ##windows is neer op zijn plaats, denk ik ( engels)
<lordievader> henk66: Oh, dat is de Windows fast-boot stuff. Daarvoor moet je een registery edit doen...
<lordievader> https://www.howtogeek.com/222262/how-to-reset-your-forgotten-password-in-windows-10/
<lordievader> Lijkt erop dat het makkelijker is om een Windows cd/usb te maken.
<henk66> ga ik via windows verder proberen, dank voor de tips en de korte kennismaking met een ander besturingsysteem.
<Klompz> OerHeks, torrentbotjes, hoogst onwaarschijnlijk, ivm nogal goed beveiligde privesite, trouwens, alles uit, ff speedtest en ik krijg een lagere resultaat dan zou moeten, alles uit en alleen f een zip uppen naar een locker en het gaat langzamer dan zou moeten.
#ubuntu-nl 2017-02-24
<lordievader> Klompz: Ging het overigens om een ADSL verbinding?
<Klompz> is dus de event log van m'n Fritz!Box 7340, niet eerder aan gedacht
<lordievader> Hoe ver weg woon je vanaf je ADSL toren?
<lordievader> "Timeout during PPP negotiation." ik weet niet of dat essentieel is, maar zou een oorzaak kunnen zijn.
<lordievader> DSL not responding (no DSL synchronization).
<lordievader> Komen die meldingen overeen met de tijden dat je geen internet meer hebt?
<lordievader> Klompz: ^
<Klompz> dat was in de periode zeker het geval, de meldingen daarna niets van gemerkt
<Klompz> ik pm ff de laatste keer dat ik de connectie kwijt was, nou ja, waar ik bewust van ben, ivm irc log (disconnected gister nacht)
<Klompz> geen idee waar de toren is, hoe vind ik dat uit? weet wel dat me ip altijd wijst richting diemen, ik zit in amsterdam-oost
<lordievader> Ik zou contact op gaan nemen met jouw isp.
<Klompz> * dat was in de periode dat ik hier naartoe kwam, eergister, zeker het geval
<Klompz> constante uitval, iedere keer dat ik vtegen de max aanzat, alsof tegen de max aanschuren de uitval triggerde
<Klompz> will trouwens zowiezo een andere abbo, simpele glasvezel abbo, 5 Mbit/s up
<Klompz> vroeg me nog af of dat juist meer problemen gaat geven, mocht het aan me machine liggen, hard of software matig
<lordievader> Ik krijg het idee dat het probleem machine onafhankelijk is.
#ubuntu-nl 2018-02-19
<pjotter> .
#ubuntu-nl 2018-02-25
<labs> test
<labs> kernel update met spectre patch bricked mijn laptop, iemand in de buurt die dit ook had ?
<labs> ubuntu 16.04.3
<labs> LTS
#ubuntu-nl 2019-02-20
<OerHeks> .
<SimonNL> ik zou er geen punt van maken.
